# LOS ANGELES | Projects & Construction



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Loved the cover page picture of today's LAT.


----------



## wiki

l.a is my favorite city from usa


----------



## Westsidelife

From SSP:



colemonkee said:


> Speaking of other projects, some observations I made while driving home today (no camera since I was driving):
> 
> 1. The rebar columns of Hanover Tower are now barely visible in the skyline when driving west on the 10, approaching the 10/110 interchange.
> 
> 2. Sheet piling/shoring appears to be done at the Meruelo tower at 9th and Hope and excavation has begun. As of earlier today, a majority of the site was already about 6 feet deep.
> 
> 3. They've installed most of the windows on the first two residential floors along 9th street at the Market Lofts. Looks nice. Not award-winning, but nice.


----------



## Westsidelife

Here's the new rendering of The City House and The Olympic:


----------



## soup or man

They look sinister. I like them.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

These towers could become instant LA landmarks or the biggest twin eyesores. Is this design change due to the construction prices going up?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

^ Why would you think that? they increased the height on one tower, and made no mention of a reason for you to think that costs affected anything.


----------



## soup or man

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> These towers could become instant LA landmarks or the biggest twin eyesores. Is this design change due to the construction prices going up?


I don't think that you increase and change the designs of both towers if construction costs are going up. If anything, the more rooms each building has, the faster profit will be made.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Has there been any mention of the price tag? Just how deep are the pockets of these developers? 
The towers would look awsome if they had special lighting at night.


----------



## soup or man

I would love for them to have a Empire State Building type lighting display. They slightly resemble ESB so it makes sense.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Now we're talking.


----------



## vicecityguy

Front view









Back view









Top view









Left view









Front view









Front view









Sidewalk


----------



## soup or man

These will truly be iconic. Downtown's first spired skyscrapers.


----------



## soup or man

Even though it's nowhere near downtown (closer to Westwood), Wilshire Comstock is under construction:


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^^ How far is UCLA from this tower?


----------



## colemonkee

At least a mile, maybe two, east along Wilshire. It's right on the western edge of the country club. I don't forsee many UCLA students living here, though. A little more expensive than the dorms...


----------



## colemonkee

*Last Photo Update of the Year!*

This will be my last photo update of 2006, so I thought I'd make them a bit bigger (56Kers beware). There's a lot to look forward to in 2007, but let's see where we are right now...


*Market Lofts - Ralphs*

Coming along nicely. Notice the windows have been put in on the ground floor and the first 4 floors of condos on 9th.










This one's for Eric Richardson. Here's the "sign" people were talking about.











*Luma*

Starting to show good visible progress. Topped out, looking south down Hope. Notice how the design really works with the Desmond Building from this angle.










Facade looks really nice if it catches the right light. Not so much if it doesn't:










The roof feature on the northern side:










From the south. Still some work to do on the roof feature on this side.










The fat side, from Fig and Chick Hearn Ct.











*Evo*

About 6 floors up. They look like they've started work on the common floors, so hopefully this will start moving faster.











*LA Live*

The Nokia Theater, from Staples, now three full floors up.










A little closer










The rest of the site is tough to photograph since they installed the new fence around it, but most of the site is at grade level now. Work has *not* started on the hotel portion yet. Here's a shot looking northeast from Olympic:











*Hanover Tower*

Depending on how you count the floors (there could be at least two double floors), they're somewhere between 16-18 stories so far, so 8-10 left to go. The green tarps make it impossible to get shots of the cladding, if it's even being installed yet. The usual angle: 










Looking east down Olympic










Looking southeast from 9th Street:











*Concerto*

:no: Absolutely zero progress since my last update two months ago. Here's my theory - right now they are re-engineering the parking garage portion for one tower, but in a way that they can add more parking later if Astani decides to go forward with the second tower later. But that's just a theory.











*Meruelo Tower*

The first peek over the fence at Meruelo's Tower on 9th and Flower




















*Brockman Building*

Still wrapped up, but if you get up close, you can tell they're slowly making progress.










A peek at what the facade will look like. I can't wait till they unsheath this one.











*Eastern Columbia*

The clock is back on, the scaffolding is gone, and it's getting ready for a late January debut.











That's it for now. 

*HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## soup or man

I really like Luma.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Well that was the best way to close this year of the rebirth of downtown Los Angeles. 2007 Just promices to be more exiting though, let's look forwad to it!
Great update!


----------



## Fern~Fern*

colemonkee said:


> This will be my last photo update of 2006, so I thought I'd make them a bit bigger (56Kers beware). There's a lot to look forward to in 2007, but let's see where we are right now...
> 
> The fat side, from Fig and Chick Hearn Ct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I must say this pix is very impressive and it's definitely making density in South Park. The hood is going from bland to Grand....:banana:


----------



## Westsidelife

From SSP:



JRinSoCal said:


> HANOVER TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the name of this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even more to come....


----------



## zmitchell78

*Los Angeles Lofts*

Completed Projects

Lofts
www.cosmolofts.com
www.beverlyunionlofts.com
www.westmorelandlofts.net
www.creativenvironments.net
www.liveworkloft.net

Retail/Office
www.melrosestudios.com
www.hayworthstudios.net


In Development
www.lacystudiolofts.com

For any leasing inquiries please contact [email protected]


----------



## BillyBTall

I have a question. It may seem rather stupid to some but I figure there aren't stupid questions, just the people who ask them. :wave: 
Anyway, I was wondering if this extremely odd colder than cold weather we've been having in Southern California might have any adverse affects on construction? Or, are there actions normally taken when constructing in colder climates that aren't normally taken in L.A.?


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Nope, business as usual..... wait they might have to bundle up a little more.


----------



## Westsidelife

From SSP:



JRinSoCal said:


> These conclude my downtown development update pics. Check out the City Photos and the Wilshire Projects section for a brief Wilshire update.
> 
> MARKET LOFTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EASTERN COLUMBIA LOFTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1010 WILSHIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS STUFF


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Doesn't the advertisement of the PanAmerican Lofts obstruct the view of the residents?


----------



## Westsidelife

^They haven't moved in yet.


----------



## krull

It is so awesome that all these developments are taking shape in the heart of los Angeles! kay:


----------



## djm19

Bottom of the Pan looks just awful compared to the amazing top


----------



## soup or man

Pan Am will grow on me.



SMN said:


>


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

We can add another 5 star hotel to Downtown LA!! The Mandrian is now part of the Grand Ave project..

Grand Avenue Project Gets Hotel

By DANIEL MILLER
Los Angeles Business Journal Staff

A key element of the Grand Avenue redevelopment project was secured Thursday when developer Related Cos. announced it will bring a five-star hotel to the $1.8 billion mixed-use project.

The Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group has agreed to build a 275-room Mandarin Oriental hotel that is scheduled to open in summer 2010. It would occupy the first 20 floors of a 48-story, Frank Gehry-designed tower that would be topped by condominiums.

Bill Witte, president of Related of California, said that the hotel is important to the development adjacent to the Walt Disney Concert Hall, because it will be a 24-hour destination.

“It will include a number of restaurants, a pool bar and terrace that will be available to the larger public,” said Witte. Plans are to begin demolition of an existing parking lot at the hotel site this fall.

The announcement appears to indicate that Related is making progress in moving forward with the Grand Avenue project. It also comes just a month before the company will make its case in front of the City Council for a $40 million subsidy in the form of a rebate on the city’s parking and hotel bed taxes.

“We felt it was important to let them know in advance of what they were getting if they were to approve the request,” Witte said.

The Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group has properties at Time Warner Center in N.Y. and other high-end locations in Miami, San Francisco and Washington D.C.


----------



## soup or man

This is huge news. Downtown is going to be _thriving_ in 3 short years. Downtown has a nice array of hotels: The Standard, The Ritz, Wilshire Grand, and now a Mandarin Oriental.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

And the Bonaventure.


----------



## Gandhi

Nice images...and the planning for the city are kay:


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - January 27, 2007*

Walked in the anti-war protest to grab some pics and thought I'd get some construction updates to. Kind of a shitty day, but what the hell. I started in the historic district and made my way toward South Park.


*Rowan Lofts*

The view from 5th Street:










Base at the corner of 5th and Spring.










The Spring Street side. You can see where they've cleaned the facade.











*Title Guarantee*




















*Eastern Columian*



















People were definitely doing walk-thrus on Saturday. A peek inside the lobby. 











*Market Lofts*

Right in the middle of the march. Check out the Bus Rider's Union getting into the act...











*Luma*

From 9th Street.










The new South Park skyline...










Roof's done, topout complete.











*Evo*

Working on the 7th floor.











*SBC Center*











*Hanover Tower*










They've conveniently numbered the floors for us skyscraper geeks.











*LA Live*

ESPN Studios/ESPN Zone building, going up very quickly. All this steel went up this week.










Work is commencing in earnest on the roof of Nokia Theater.


----------



## mikeleg

Nothing special, I think.. but thanks for photos...


----------



## soup or man

Considering that you live half a world away and have no idea how important each and every building under construction/conversion is to downtown LA, then I would have to say yes..it is something speical.


----------



## Westsidelife

mikeleg said:


> Nothing special, I think.. but thanks for photos...


IDIOT.


----------



## vicecityguy

^ Okay, no Polish jokes please! :nuts:


----------



## SnowPower

Wow..LA is getting on its feet again..

I miss LA so much..

Thanks for the photos..


----------



## Myster E

although the guy's entitled to his opinion, what goes on in LA I find has life and is more interesting cponstruction wise that what goes on in the capital of Warsaw although a great city itself, just my opinion. Those photos show a lot of activity but the weather is quite gloomy for downtown LA.


----------



## redspork02

Myster E said:


> although the guy's entitled to his opinion, what goes on in LA I find has life and is more interesting cponstruction wise that what goes on in the capital of Warsaw although a great city itself, just my opinion. Those photos show a lot of activity but the weather is quite gloomy for downtown LA.



YEAH THAT WAS THAT COLD SNAP THE COUNTRY GOT LAST MONTH!!!


----------



## LANative

*Whatever...*



mikeleg said:


> Nothing special, I think.. but thanks for photos...


Why do some people think if a city is not building a load of supertalls (like Dubai) the city isn't building "nothing special" at all. And im assuming thats what you're saying.

Every single project here is something very special for L.A.


----------



## soup or man

Update..



SMN said:


>


----------



## Fern~Fern*

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/LSU/projectpics1032.jpg



^^ If I'm not mistaken the that next to the Nokia is ESPN, right?

How big is the structure and do we have any pix of what the final design would look like:


----------



## soup or man

Ferneynism said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/LSU/projectpics1032.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ If I'm not mistaken the that next to the Nokia is ESPN, right?
> 
> How big is the structure and do we have any pix of what the final design would look like:


No one really knows what it'll look like. I've seen about 5 renderings. All of which are different. I'm waiting for that big hole to be filled though.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

It could described as a 3-5 story grey building with billboards, and some floor to ceiling windows (not a curtain wall).


----------



## ArchiTennis

the top left is part of the convention center, right? looking at the pics, it seems as though that under construction as well. cool


----------



## soup or man

The top left corner isn't the convention center expansion. As far as I know, it'll be a parking lot until they do expand. Which won't befor a couple of years.

Anywho..here is a newer rendering of the Glass Tower:


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

tennisguyinHtown said:


> the top left is part of the convention center, right? looking at the pics, it seems as though that under construction as well. cool


If it was u/c, it wouldn't have he dirt ramp.


----------



## allan_dude

Any renderings here for the future skyline of L.A? say like for 2010?


----------



## soup or man

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> If it was u/c, it wouldn't have he dirt ramp.


How else would trucks be able to load and unload supplies to the site?


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Maybe that's one of the reasons why it isn't u/c, they need the ramp.


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy

any word about dart becoming trollies? i saw that somewhere


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^^ Huh?


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Is he talking about the street car revitalization?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i think he is talking about the Dash system in Downtown LA, and the answer is no, it will not be replaced, rather added to as well as the red cars being reintroduced to the street.


----------



## pchazzz

*Grand Avenue Project*

Check this out. More massive development on Bunker Hill



> Despite criticism about tax breaks and land giveaways, the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors and the Los Angeles City Council gave final approvals Tuesday to a sprawling mini-city atop Bunker Hill that will alter L.A.'s skyline and set a course for future development in downtown.
> 
> Elected officials and other backers of the Grand Avenue project described the vote as a turning point for Los Angeles, whose civic leaders have tried for decades without success to establish a central cultural hub downtown that would draw people from throughout the region.
> 
> "This is a historic day for Los Angeles. It changes the entire complexion of the center of our city," said civic booster Eli Broad, who is spearheading the development.
> 
> The $2.05-billion Grand Avenue project would be the largest single development in downtown history, and would be built almost entirely on public land that would be leased for 99 years to mega-developer the Related Cos. It has few if any equals in the region, in part because of the complexity and scope of the private-public partnership.
> 
> The project also has emerged as Los Angeles' most ambitious effort to create dense, high-rise residential developments next to rail lines, offices, cultural attractions and shopping.
> 
> Though some consider the project a model for "smart growth" aimed at encouraging people to walk and use mass transit rather than drive, others see it as a tax giveaway that is not in the interests of local government. Critics complain that Related is essentially getting a double subsidy: The city and county are leasing the developer public land for a profit-making business at the same time that the city is granting breaks on future hotel and parking taxes.
> 
> They also question whether the project would be the regional magnet its backers hope.
> 
> Both the council and board voted Tuesday, in part to demonstrate their lock-step support for the project. The City Council approved the deal 13 to 0, with Councilman Ed Reyes absent. The supervisors approved the project 4 to 1, with Mike Antonovich voting against it.
> 
> By approving the deal, the governmental bodies agreed to transfer the land for the first phase of the project — a county-owned parcel — to the Grand Avenue Authority, a joint city-county agency that will in turn lease it to Related. (Later phases include land owned by the city's redevelopment agency.)
> 
> The votes green-light all three phases of Grand Avenue, which calls for at least five new high-rise buildings and 3.6 million square feet of development.
> 
> The first phase would include two translucent glass residential towers to be designed by Frank Gehry, one 49 stories and the other 24.
> 
> One tower would include a five-star Mandarin Oriental hotel. Two hundred of the 1,000 housing units included in the first phase would be reserved for low-income residents.
> 
> The municipal bodies also approved the development of a 16-acre park between the Music Center and City Hall as part of the project's first phase — one of the civic benefits that backers said was vital to the project's success.
> 
> The development marks the furthest-reaching effort by local leaders to turn downtown into a 24-hour district on par with areas of New York, Chicago, London and Paris. Downtown has long retained a reputation as a sleepy district that virtually shuts down at sunset, though a recent boom in lofts and other high-end residential development is slowly changing that.
> 
> The project will rise in an area that since the early 1960s has been at the center of plans for downtown's revival. Through the 1950s, Bunker Hill was a funky — even seedy — collection of Victorian apartment buildings and boardinghouses that inspired some Los Angeles writers. The city leveled the neighborhood to make way for an extension of the high-rise district.
> 
> Backers believe that Grand Avenue can succeed where other downtown revitalizations have failed. They said that it would rise amid such cultural landmarks as Walt Disney Concert Hall, the other venues of the Music Center and the Museum of Contemporary Art at a time when downtown is suddenly a hot destination for the first time in decades.
> 
> But even some supporters said it remained to be seen whether such a massive undertaking could change the way people think about the city center.
> 
> "Done right, redevelopment is a tool for good. Done wrong, it's horrible," county Supervisor Zev Yaroslavsky said. "I really believe, let me tell you, there have been more pairs of eyes looking over this project than any I can ever remember."
> 
> Though the project has attracted mostly praise at recent public meetings, the tax breaks and other public support have their detractors.
> 
> "The desire for an iconic skyline, that's just for aesthetics," said Antonovich, a longtime opponent of the project. "That should be borne by a developer and not the taxpayers who reside in the entire county."
> 
> Christopher Sutton, an attorney for the Westin Bonaventure Hotel, which has opposed the tax breaks for the Mandarin Oriental, told the City Council and the Board of Supervisors that his client was prepared to take legal action to block the project if necessary. He called the project a "direct threat" to the Bonaventure.
> 
> The hotel issued a similar ultimatum when the convention center at L.A. Live, another mega-project being built at the south end of downtown, received a larger tax rebate in 2005. But that project has moved forward and will open its first phase this year.
> 
> Related Cos. said the Grand Avenue project was not feasible without the subsidies. The developer has spent months negotiating behind the scenes for the tax breaks, an increasingly common incentive used by cities to attract catalytic projects.
> 
> Early estimates put the tax rebates for Grand Avenue at $40 million over 20 years. But a recent report from the city's legislative analyst estimated that the rebates could cost $66 million. The largest tax break would be in the 14% city hotel tax, a maximum of $60.5 million over 20 years, the report said.
> 
> From the beginning, the Grand Avenue project has been marked by a nontraditional public-private marriage. Besides the proposed tax breaks, government agencies are providing the land, investing in street improvements and subsidizing affordable housing in the project.
> 
> Related and its fiscal partners, meanwhile, are taking much of the financial risk — particularly tenuous in a downtown real estate market that has shown signs of softening. They also are subject to a number of requirements, including the condition that all construction and permanent jobs in the development meet the city's "prevailing" or "living" wage requirements.
> 
> In addition, the agreement calls for developers to give at least 30% of jobs to workers living within five miles of the site. That clause was criticized by Antonovich, who described the city deal as unfair to workers who live elsewhere in the county.
> 
> "It's Jim Crow of the 21st century," Antonovich said. "We're denying them their constitutional rights to work in their own county?"
> 
> Despite those criticisms, several civic leaders said it was rare for the city and county to cooperate so fully as they have to move the Grand Avenue project forward.
> 
> Councilwoman Jan Perry, who serves on the joint powers authority board, called the level of cooperation unprecedented.
> 
> Though the city, county and developer each would bear a portion of the project's financial risk, each also would profit if the development was a success.
> 
> The city and county could reap substantial tax revenue from the project, far more than they receive now from the properties, which are either vacant or parking lots.
> 
> Related has written a $50-million check to the civic agencies, which represents the prepaid ground lease on the first phase and a portion of the second phase of the project.
> 
> Related has said that construction of the first phase is expected to start in October and be completed in June 2011.





















More here:



> http://www.latimes.com/news/local/l...02803,full.story?coll=la-headlines-california


The pix only gave tantalizing glimpses of the models--too many ##$$^%&!! grinning politicians getting in the way!


----------



## soup or man

Lol..poor Antonio is painfully happy.










I love the revised design of tower. I'm really interested at how the overlapping panels of glass on the base will look like. And do I see rooftop gardens?


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - Feb. 17, 2007*

Time for a photo update. I took these on Saturday, but I've been enjoying the long weekend too much to post them until now.


*Market Lofts (Ralph's)*

Not too much left on the exterior.










The entrance to Ralph's with the clubhouse building above. You can see they're finishing up exteriors on the courtyard units.










I could never tell from the renders that there would be glass inside that little area on the left. Kind of a nice touch.










A sneak peak at the balcony railings. The railings themselves are good enough, but the connection to the concrete looks a little sloppy. I'm hoping it's unfinished, and they'll be putting a metal panel over the concrete to make it look a little cleaner.











*Meruelo Tower*

They've dug down deeper since my last update, But it looks like this is about as deep as they're gonna go. This is looking north from 9th.










Looking west from Flower. Gives a better scale of the depth.










Steal piles presumedly driven for the beginning of the foundation.











*Hanover Tower*

They're still moving on this one. Putting up the 20th floor plate.










The back side, looking west along Olympic.










Six more floors to go.











*LA Live*

First, some coverage of the Nokia Theater, which is moving much faster recently.










The view east (of the side facing Staples Center) from Chick Hearn Ct.










No, I haven't been invited, but apparently Posh Spice, er, Beckham, has...










The north side. You can see they're starting to prep for the facade.










A closer view of the north side. Note the columns for the parking structure. 










Work hasn't started yet on the hotel, but this is as close as they've been so far. There's a public notice posted at the site for a meeting that happened Feb. 7th for zoning change on the hotel, so hopefully we see some movement in the coming months on actual construction of the hotel.

The ESPN/ESPN Zone building, however, is flying...




















*Luma*

Moving along, but they're gonna have to hurry to have those April move-ins.




























View from the south.











*Evo*

8th floor, the slowest mover of the bunch right now. But you can see it popping up over some of the low rises now when driving on Fig.




















*Brockman Building*

A repeat of Eric Richardson's pictures, but I thought I'd post anyway. This will be one of the best looking buildings when it's fully undressed.



















That's it for now.


----------



## ArchiTennis

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Where's the activity at the Ritz in the last pic???????


looks more like the theaters are getting built and not the Ritz...


----------



## soup or man

It's as if people lack common sense. The Ritz is NOT UNDER CONSTRUCTION YET!!!!


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

^^ You even stated you asked a construction worker, and he replied that yes it was.


----------



## soup or man

That's what they said. But the photo's proved otherwise.

Just relax. It'll start soon enough.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Well yeah, hey compared to the other big projects LA Live is going 100 mph in a 10 mph zone.


----------



## colemonkee

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Well yeah, hey compared to the other big projects LA Live is going 100 mph in a 10 mph zone.


Exactly. Despite the fact that work is obviously not going on for the hotel right now, this project is still moving along quickly. The Nokia Theater is moving along at a decent clip lately and the ESPN office building shot up in two months or less.

Remember that the hotel is one of the later phases of the project. My guess is they're still finalizing engineering documents and getting construction permits. Remember, the design of this changed pretty dramatically only six months ago. It takes some time to go from design to build, especially in LA, where the permit process can be drawn out.


----------



## vicecityguy

The Metropolis Environmental Impact Report is out. There will be 4 towers, with the tallest two at 620 feet. The first two "shorter" towers will be built fist. I have extracted and posted the images from the entire EIR below.

You can read the entire thing here:
http://www.crala.org:80/internet-site/Projects/CBD/metropolis_final_eir.cfm


----------



## soup or man

It lives!!


----------



## raymond3000

it would be cool if they could up the 1st tower from 350' to 360' meaning 12' ceilings. 2nd tower from 500' max to 520' for 12' ceilings, 3rd tower could have 50+ stories while having 12' ceilings and maintaing its 620' max limit. If the market permits more office construction, maybe they could add more floors to the Office tower with a 13'-6" ceiling height which could equal out to possible 45 stories. Good to see this thing back on track. I hope the plazas are not too barren, and windy because we already have too many of those in downtown already, i.e California Plaza, Wells Fargo, 7th + Fig, etc


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

They remind me of Concerto; and the hell with ceiling heights, lets hope for bulldozers as soon as possible.


----------



## soup or man

You do need high but not too high celing heights. Otherwise you'll have a 600 foot tall building with only 20 stories.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

^ Like the New Federal Courthouse proposed.


----------



## soup or man

Here are some pics of some newly renovated lofts and condo all throughout downtown LA:



ksep said:


> title guarantee building
> 
> nice rental lofts. solid building. great view of the park, but way expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santee village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2121
> 
> very interesting. "rustic industrial". feels more like a village than santee village. cute and artsy. perfect for anyone in search for their inner hippie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the biscuit company lofts
> 
> i like how big and airy this unit is. i only it had concrete floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barker block
> 
> one of my favorites. a gift from the concrete gods. only wish it would be a little closer to little tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowan / el dorado
> 
> they closed down an hour early at 5pm, so the only noteworthy thing i saw was this:


Also...here are some pics of the Roosevelt:

































And what will be the coolest looking high school ever:


----------



## soup or man

1133 Hope St (right across the street from Luma)









A nice plain Jane resi tower.


----------



## raymond3000

^^ I like it. I think it would be cool to have a mix of Vancouverish style residential buildings as well as some sophisticated designs like what u would find on Park Ave, Magnificent Mile, and even in San Diego lol damn. I hope those Flower Street Lofts residents dont bicker too much to the point where the developers have no choice but to either downsize or cancel the project. Now I want to see what they are gonna do with that white low rise office bldg with the vertical windows across the street. btw just imagine what South Group could do if the owner of those lowrise structures adjacent to LUMA would just sell the property. I heard they had preliminary work planned for that site somewhere along 14 or 15 story structure. That stretch of Hope Street would look really residential and sophisticated if everyone would just cooperate. Imagine Hope or Flower Streets becoming the next "Park Ave" of Los Angeles. eat ur hearts out Wilshire Golden Triangle!!!


----------



## raymond3000

Just hit me, Imagine Hope & Flower Streets becoming the "Park Ave" of Los Angeles. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT WILSHIRE!!!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

went on a tour the other day. The Eastern Colombia is amazing. great units and the rooftop pool area is unbelievable! the Textile building has great layouts as well, but the location isnt exactly the best. The Market Lofts, well, what a disappointment. Bad designs and frankly, i think the square footage is exaggerated. Lastly, it looks as though i might reserve a unit at the Roosevelt Tomorrow. More details to come!


----------



## soup or man

I'm jealous of you LASF. But congratulations.

Btw..this is what the South Park area of downtown LA will look like in about 3 years.


----------



## phattonez

This model is missing something important, a reference. There needs to be people there so that we can imagine how tall these buildings are.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

The street lights can be used as reference.


----------



## phattonez

Wow, those were hard to see, but that shows how tall these buildings are.


----------



## Elsongs

raymond3000 said:


> Just hit me, Imagine Hope & Flower Streets becoming the "Park Ave" of Los Angeles. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT WILSHIRE!!!


No, the "Park Ave" of Los Angeles will be North Main street after the Cornfields Park is finished...


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - March 25, 2007*

Damn. It's been over a month since my last update. Time to head out with the camera...


*Evo*

10th floor framed and hopefully poured, working on 11. Interior wall framing up to level four and facade mounts installed up to level seven. 











*Luma*

They better hurry to meet that April opening.




















*SBC Center*

They've completed the new panels at the top, and removed the SBC sign. Could this be the prep for crown work?











*LA Live*

ESPN/ESPN Zone building, framing done, but don't expect cladding anytime soon.










However, you'll get cladding on the Nokia Theater. A craptastic picture showing overall progress (all roof trusses are in and the interior crane is gone).










And the first facade panels are up. Same metallic silver panels as the Staples Center.











*Hanover Tower*

As close as I could get to the render view. Three more floors to go.










Looks better from Olympic, IMO. Much more slender.










Okay, now for the much maligned stucco side. Obviously it needs paint, but I still think it's the wrong material to clad a high-rise in.










A little closer.










Paint testing on the back. 











*717 Flower* (Meruelo's Tower)

Oh hell yes. _Lots_ of rebar on site. A few months and this bad boy should be above ground. :banana: 




















*Concerto*

Nuttin'











*Ralph's*

See those red steel columns along the sidewalk? Those are actually in the sidewalk, so it appears they're installing a canopy of some sort along the majority of 9th Street. There were people taking hard hat tours while I was taking pics.











*Federal Building*

Most of it is wrapped up, and they're bringing it down slowly but surely. Goooood riddance.


----------



## Westsidelife

So, it IS a stucco facade on Hanover. Kind of disappointing. However, I like how Luma and Ralph's turned out. Evo seems to be moving quickly. Lastly, is that blue stuff on the facade of the Nokia Theater tape?


----------



## colemonkee

The blue stuff on the side of the Nokia Theater is an adhesive protective film. It'll eventually all come off.

As for the stucco on Hanover, we're not sure if the entire building will be clad in Stucco or just that part of the base. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^ Great shot and update "C~Monkee!!!


----------



## soup or man

Ugh..c'mon Concerto. Why has nothing happened yet?


----------



## soup or man

A model of the Ritz



LAMetroGuy said:


> More from the A&D exhibit:


----------



## THERENNAISSANCEMAN

LANative said:


> Who cares if Downtown L.A. doesn't have the architecture other cities have? Only thing that matters is Downtown is growing no matter what architecture its getting.


MR LA NATIVE . 
LOS ANGELES IS CONSIDERED AS THE USs PREMIER CITY ALONG THE PACIFIC COAST AND WITH THIS PREEMINENCE COMES THE IMMEDIATE IMPRESSION THAT YOUR CITY SHOULD MAKE AN EFFORT TO MAKE ITSELF STAND OUT NICELY . AS A NATIVE OF THAT CITY , YOU SHOULD FEEL THE URGENCY TO ELEVATE YOUR TOWN FROM MEDIOCRITY AND MAKE L.A. AN INSPIRING PLACE TO LIVE AT, A GLEAMING BEACON/GATEWAY ON THAT SIDE OF THE U.S. CONTINENT . INSPIRED ARCHITECTURE PARTNERED WITH GOOD LANDSCAPE DESIGN (to thwart the increasing air pollution ) CAN BE THE MEDIUM IN WHICH TO ACCOMPLISH THAT GOAL. IF THOSE ARABS CAN TURN THEIR EMPTY DUBAI SANDBOX INTO A PLACE OF AWE , YOUR CITY HAS FURTHER MORE SUBSTANCE ON OFFER.
LOS ANGELES AS WELL AS THE REST OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA , IS FAMOUS FOR ITS HISTORICALLY-RICH ARCHITECTURAL FLAVOR . WHY THEN SHOULD THIS CREATIVE VIGOUR BE LOST TO A SEEMINGLY PREVAILING CIVIC INDIFFERENCE TO WHAT IS TRUE , GOOD , AND BEAUTIFUL ?
IT IS NEVER TOO LATE TO RISE FROM MISERY. IF PAM ANDERSON COULD OPT TO CONSTANTLY REBUILD HER BUSTLINE FOR AESTHETIC CONSIDERATIONS , THERE IS NO REASON AT ALL WHY L.A. CAN'T PROP UP HER SAGGING IMAGE. YOU CAN DO IT 
MY FINE REGARD TO THE PEOPLE OF L.A. AND THEIR GOVERNATOR::banana: 
THE RENNAISSANCEMAN


----------



## soup or man

^ That actually made sense.

Oh..the Ritz will start the end of April/early May.

:banana:


----------



## klamedia

THERENNAISSANCEMAN said:


> WHY L.A. CAN'T PROP UP HER SAGGING IMAGE. YOU CAN DO IT
> MY FINE REGARD TO THE PEOPLE OF L.A. AND THEIR GOVERNATOR::banana:
> THE RENNAISSANCEMAN


Sagging image?? I guess.......as one of the most economically viable metros in the world (#3) and the one of the most popular tourist destinations on the planet and let's not forget one of the _newest_ "world cities" alot of cities around the world would do good to follow LA's lead.  Does LA need a Dubai-ish skyline? To prove what? It's done so well without it.......


----------



## Taylorhoge

I liek the development I hope to visit soon.The Ritz sounds like its gonna be a good project and the lofts look great as well.


----------



## Dino Domingo

Way ta go L.A.!!

That's one hot building!! Muy caliente, baby!!


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - April 15, 2007*

Here's another update for y'all. The skies were really funky this weekend - all over the map, really. 

*Brockman*

They've installed a lot of windows, but a peek inside revealed that the units themselves have quite a ways to go.











*SBC Center*

Looks like work is done on the main tower. I wonder if/when they'll work on the crown. Notice how on the smaller tower, they've replaced the windows and installed the stainless steal mullions, but not replaced the darker stone panels with the lighter metal ones. I wonder if they'll leave it like that. I kind of like it, actually.




















*Evo*

Framing the 11th floor. 12 more to go, so almost halfway up.










Facade panels. The glass is of the dark reflective variety.










And it changes color considerably with the weather. The next two pictures are of the same panel on the south side, just from different angles. Notice how the glass really picks up the reflection of the sky.




















*Luma*

From the south










View from the future LA Live











*LA Live*

Speaking of LA Live, not much different, other than fireproofing of steal and more facade work on the Nokia Theater. Still no work on the other mid rise or the hotel.




















*Hanover Tower*

Framing the 25th floor. So after this floor you should see the setback, then the "hat", then it should be topped out.




















*717 Flower*

Foundation work is moving right along. There wasn't a crane on site, but I'm sure one's coming soon. 










The north side of the site











*1010 Wilshire*

Exterior's getting a facelift.











No work on Concerto or Glass Tower to speak of yet, but here's the view from the Standard yesterday.


----------



## colemonkee

*More Photos - April 15th, 2007*

Here's a Little Tokyo/Civic Center update from earlier today.

*Block 8*

Not a whole lot going on here yet other than stripping the asphalt, but this should give you an idea of placement within the block. This shot is looking southeast. That's Teramachi Senior in the background.










This is looking back toward downtown. I like how the pile driver becomes part of the skyline...











*Mura*










Starting to paint? 











*Artisan on 2nd*

This corner is getting nice and dense with Mura, Savoy and Artisan all rising, but they have to get rid of these power lines. How would you like to pay $600-$700K for the corner penthouse here and have that thing right in your face?











*Hikari*

Lots of retail already coming in. FedEx/Kinko's in the corner spot, looks like it's ready to open in a week or two. They're already putting products on the shelves.










Next spot over on Central is Pastagina. Note their other two "coming soon" locations downtown: one at 3rd & Grand and one at 9th & Hope (Market Lofts??).










Further along Central, Robek's has a sign up.











*Weller Court*

It's not the best in street facing retail, but it's a marked improvement over the blank wall that once was there. Bank of the West has opened up a branch with an entrance and an ATM on the 2nd Street wall. Those awnings do a good job of breaking up the "dead space" that was previously there. 











*LAPD Headquarters*

They're framing some kind of thick shear concrete walls along the footprint of the building. Much of this rebar and framing goes above street level.











*Federal Building*

Slowly but surely she's coming down. Notice pieces of the structure are now missing.


----------



## ArchiTennis

why not just implode the Federal Building? or will part of the building be recycled?


----------



## soup or man

There is a fault line right under downtown LA.

So yeah..


----------



## colemonkee

I don't think a fault line has anything to do with a decision to implode or not implode the Federal Building. It most likely has to do with environmental concerns, asbestos, and the fact that most new goverment projects have a certain level of "Green" that they projects need to achieve. Part of a project is the demo, and I would bet that recycling old materials helps the project achieve some sort of LEED Green Building status.


----------



## Louman

^^
Doesn't the red line run underneath or around that building?

Colemonkee: did you take that picture of the federal building from the Ronald Reagan building on 3rd/spring st?


----------



## nygirl

A thin girl with cankles? That aint exactly a great body.


----------



## soup or man

^ ? 

What's to like?


----------



## JRinSoCal

What is gonna replace the federal building??


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

The new courthouse.


----------



## JRinSoCal

^Wow that's good news! But I thought they couldn't get funding for it. Or at least I thought I read that a while back. Are they gonna start construction right after the demolition is complete?


----------



## zmitchell78

*Los Angeles Loft Projects*

Completed Projects

Lofts
http://www.cosmolofts.com
http://www.westmorelandlofts.net
http://www.beverlyunionlofts.com
http://www.creativenvironments.net


Retail/Office
http://www.melrosestudios.net
http://www.hayworthstudios.com


In Development
http://www.lacystudiolofts.com

For any leasing inquiries please contact [email protected]


----------



## Sukkiri

I like the design for the new Ritz Carlton and JW Marriot. It is also good to see Los Angeles is increasing the density around the Downtown area. kay: My favorite city in the US.


----------



## hughfb3

I was shopping in the fashion district and saw this building. It shocked me b/c I am so used to seeing it dirty and it's bright all of a sudden. Its getting a very nice cleansing and the windows are being replaced. 

There is a whole lotta shit opening up down there lately, I love it


----------



## yo_river

WTF?????????

--

LA is rocking! (I have his skyline in my mobile )


----------



## phattonez

^^That would be the new high school.


----------



## LANative

hughfb3 said:


> I was shopping in the fashion district and saw this building. It shocked me b/c I am so used to seeing it dirty and it's bright all of a sudden. Its getting a very nice cleansing and the windows are being replaced.
> 
> There is a whole lotta shit opening up down there lately, I love it


Thats good news. Hopefully (and I am very confident) the rest of Downtown L.A. will go the same transformation as some areas did so already.


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



fridayinla said:


> *Glo on Wilshire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *717 Ninth (9th & Flower)*
> 40 – 50 cement trucks lining up from all directions to pour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA Live*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elleven/Luma New Sidewalks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Robek’s Juice Opening on 6th Street*





colemonkee said:


> Fan-tiddly-astic update, Friday! It's exciting to see 717 Flower getting some concrete. Onward and upward!!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots from Little Tokyo earlier this morning:
> 
> *Block 8*
> 
> Bird's eye from the top floor of the New Otani. Saturday morning there were two guys in 3 piece suits in the middle of the parking lot flying a remote control plane with a mounted camera. Could they be getting marketing materials ready for a taller tower on that lot???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Lea/ImaginAsian Center*
> 
> Moving slowly, but moving forward. You can see footings being put in, and some concrete has been poured at the front of the property (just out of frame).


----------



## colemonkee

*Construction Update - May 6, 2007*

*717 Flower*




















*Hanover Tower*










Glass inside the balconies











*Evo*




















*Luma*

Putting on the finishing touches. Should be moved to "completed" within the month.











*LAPD Headquarters*




















*LA Live*










Looking across Olympic, with the Club Nokia/office building in the foreground on the left.










ESPN/ESPN Zone building










Prepping for cladding already










Finally the Nokia Theater (please don't mind the horrible stitch job)











No movement on the Ritz Carlton hotel tower or Glass Tower. I didn't get a chance to look in the Concerto pit, but I assume there's no movement there as well.


----------



## Westsidelife

Beautiful. I guess Hanover is on its last floor? 

Next time, could you take a few shots of the new sidewalk and retail at Luma?


----------



## Joey313

are those hooks or supports comming out of the nokia walls for billboards?


----------



## colemonkee

Westsidelife said:


> Beautiful. I guess Hanover is on its last floor?
> 
> Next time, could you take a few shots of the new sidewalk and retail at Luma?


They're framing the floor of 26 right now at Hanover (you can see it partially framed in that picture). Then there's the ceiling and the "hat".

The retail spaces at Luma still need a lot of work, which is why I didn't take any pictures. They still need to install a lot of glass. As soon as it looks more complete, I'll snap some close-ups.


----------



## colemonkee

Joey313 said:


> are those hooks or supports comming out of the nokia walls for billboards?


The renders show billboards on the side walls, so hopefully yes.


----------



## soup or man

Hey Colemonkee..I'm going to use your SSP rundown on the front page here. It's much more organized than this version. I'll send you a royalty check in the morning.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

I see everything is moving along nicely so far. Can't wait for the next segment of Highrises to break ground in the coming weeks... Way to go L.A.....


----------



## colemonkee

Threehundred said:


> Hey Colemonkee..I'm going to use your SSP rundown on the front page here. It's much more organized than this version. I'll send you a royalty check in the morning.


Ha! You're welcome to use it, and no royalty checks needed. You'll just need to update it fairly regularly, but that should be a lot easier than the original buildout.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

So here are three new projects we learned about from the quarterly update from the LA Downtown News.

1) 751 S. Spring Street - 32 Stories
2) Witmer Tower - 1027 Wilshire - 40 Stories
3) 11th and Olive - 62 Stories


----------



## Westsidelife

^1027 Wilshire is actually 51 stories.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

I like 51 stories much more, good eye WS!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

thats actually a different tower, 1247 Wilshire, this one is new.


----------



## jamude18

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> thats actually a different tower, 1247 Wilshire, this one is new.


is this in LA downtown ?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

yes, in City West.


----------



## redspork02

have u guys checked the accuracy of these lists??
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscrapers_in_Los_Angeles


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - May 27, 2007*

Here's a photo update of the South Park area from yesterday.


*Evo*

13 floors up so far, 10 to go.










Cladding on the east side (Grand Ave. side)











*Luma*

Putting the finishing touches on. Should be done by the end of June. When move ins start, I'll move this one to "completed" on the front page.



















The sidewalks are open, but there's still quite a bit of ground level work to finish.











*Hanover Tower*

The roof deck has been poured, so no more floors. The only thing left is the "cap" that I assume will hold some mechanical equipment. From Olympic:










Render view down Fig (with LA Live in the foreground)










See the rebar poking up above the roof deck? That's as high as the "cap" will go. You can kind of see they've bent it down.











*LA Live*

Lots of progress here. First the Nokia Theater. All these shots are from various angles along Chick Hearn Ct.




























The ESPN Building, from Chick Hearn Ct. This is the side that will face the Nokia Plaza.










The Club Nokia building from Olympic (ESPN in the background).










And finally, the site of the future Ritz Carlton/Marriot hotel. It's a difficult area to photograph, but you can see they're digging further down on the right hand side, as ThreeHundred mentioned earlier last week.











*717 Flower*

*Lots* of rebar. It's hard to tell, but the core is the mass of rebar on the left side. I think it'll be a few weeks - or even a month - before we see floor plates above ground, but they are moving at a decent pace.











*Market Lofts*

Work continues on the Ralph's and the retail spaces, with the crane for 717 Flower in the background.











*LAPD Headquarters*

I wonder when they're going to install a tower crane?











*DORKS!!!!!*
(I just _know_ she's thinking: "aren't you a little short for a storm trooper?")


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Now we're online 4 days and 1 1/2 hours away from the official groundbreaking of the hotel. :banana: 
Nice update.


----------



## soup or man

I wonder how Stormtroopers pee?


----------



## ArchiTennis

Is there actual construction on the Ritz at L.A. Live? I looked at the webcams and see no difference.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^ Patience...


----------



## soup or man

^ Listen who's talking.

Anyway...A new project for the Arts District: One Santa Fe.


----------



## soup or man

New renderings of The Glass Tower


----------



## soup or man

*The design, complete with L-shaped towers, will be considered by the
Board of Supervisors this morning. (Gehry Partners, LLP) *

*A Definite Frank Gehry Imprint*

The new proposal for Grand Avenue’s first phase has the architect’s trademark loose forms. But will infighting drive him off the project?

By Christopher Hawthorne, Times Staff Writer

Since Frank Gehry was hired nearly two years ago to design a massive mixed-use project along Grand Avenue, he has clashed repeatedly and sometimes bitterly with the developer, New York's Related Cos. Barring some sudden rapprochement, it now seems unlikely that Gehry will return for the planned second and third phases of the project. But the plan, which the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors will consider this morning, has turned a significant corner in recent weeks. The latest version suggests it will rise not only as an effective complement to Gehry's Walt Disney Concert Hall across the street but also as a *dramatic architectural presence in its own right.*

After bottoming out late last year, when models showed a pair of plain, rectangular office towers largely sealed off from the streets around them, the design has *grown richer, more colorful* and more reflective of Los Angeles and contemporary culture. The new design includes a pair of L-shaped towers playing energetically against each other — and against the rest of the downtown skyline — and framing a dense, multi-level retail plaza dotted with oak trees and other lush landscaping.

Some of the improvement is the natural result of the design gaining detail as it moves from concept toward groundbreaking this fall. But far more than previous versions, this one displays the loose, exuberant forms for which Gehry is known — and which, presumably, he was brought on to provide. Still, Gehry appears to be loosening his ties to the development. Reversing an earlier demand that his firm fully control the design of the first phase, he has agreed to let Dallas-based HKS Architects produce the final working drawings that will guide construction. His handpicked landscape architect, Laurie Olin, has left the project.

The architectural progress of the first phase, now budgeted at roughly $900 million, is a reminder that some of Gehry's best buildings, including the long-delayed Disney Hall, have been the result not just of sustained give-and-take between architect and client but also of substantial uncertainty. Far from a creative genius producing idiosyncratic forms in isolation, as he is sometimes portrayed, Gehry is an architect who thrives on drama and even brinksmanship. This project, from the beginning, has had no shortage of those elements; where they have been lacking, Gehry has sometimes worked to create them.

Although the budget for the first phase remains tight, it has *loosened enough* in recent months to allow the architect and his chief collaborator on the project, Craig Webb, a bit of creative wiggle room. The architects have given the taller, 48-story tower, which will contain a Mandarin Oriental Hotel along with a health club and high-end condominiums, more personality than it has shown since the earliest renderings. It is now cloaked in an undulating façade of mirrored glass that at several points pulls away dramatically from a boxy structural shell underneath.









*The taller tower draws some inspiration from the
two mirrored glass skyscrapers at nearby Califor-
nia Plaza. (Gehry Partners, LLP)*

In shaping the tower, Gehry and Webb say they are reaching back in part to the skyscraper designs of Kevin Roche, particularly Roche's U.N. Plaza, finished in 1975 on the east side of Manhattan. But the inspiration is also local. The tower design represents an architectural bridge between Disney Hall and the two mirrored-glass skyscrapers that make up Arthur Erickson's nearby California Plaza. This sense of local connection — an idiosyncratic spin on the idea of architectural context — is precisely what's missing in other Related projects, such as the Time Warner Center in Manhattan. For Gehry, the most effective kind of contextualism is surprising and energetic rather than dutiful — riffing on nearby buildings instead of copying them. That's the approach he's taken here, and it will make the tower — if built in its present form — the most compelling vertical form on the downtown skyline.

The guidelines of the Community Redevelopment Agency, however, include a recommendation against using any kind of reflective glass, which can cause glare. (Gehry ran into problems with glare at Disney Hall.) Yet strange as it might sound, given the banal reputation of the material, losing the mirrored glass would be a significant setback at this stage architecturally. At the same time, the architects have made the smaller, 24-story tower, which will hold a mixture of market-rate and subsidized apartments, more distinct in its own right, adding fixed window boxes to its facades along 1st and Olive streets. The boxes, which Gehry has used in European projects, would help give some character and life to the outside of the tower.

Perhaps the most surprising new element in new models is the decorative pattern that Gehry has added to the tower facades overlooking the plaza — the inside faces of each L. The pattern would take the lush landscaping growing out of the retail pavilions and, as a visual motif, extend it vertically into the sky. It could connect the project not only to the history of murals downtown but also to the nascent revival of ornament in the architecture and design worlds. The pattern, a floral design blown up to skyscraper scale, is something of a placeholder and needs refinement.

The idea of pulling the landscaping up into the air is topped off, literally, in the current design by live oak trees on the roofs of both towers. Though Gehry says he isn't aware of the reference, the gesture recalls the medieval Guinigi Tower, in the Italian town of Lucca, which is also crowned by spreading oak trees. With Olin having left the project, the job of refining those and other landscape elements has fallen to Nancy Goslee Power, who runs a landscape firm in Santa Monica and collaborated a decade ago with Gehry on the renovation of the Norton Simon Museum in Pasadena. Related officials insist Power's job will be to flesh out, not recast, Olin's scheme.

At the plaza level, meanwhile, the design has made significant progress. Behind the free-standing retail pavilions along Grand rises a dense multi-level collection of shops and terraces. This effectively creates a kind of urban hillside: a third architectural presence with enough height and size to compete with the towers on either side. At sidewalk level along 1st, 2nd and Olive streets, the models now show a loosely stacked collection of geometric forms. Large, brightly colored concrete panels (where other Related projects might use impressive-looking stone) alternate with expanses of glass and punched-through openings for pedestrians or cars. The retail pavilions themselves, topped with colored-glass sunshades, suggest a dense interplay between closed-off and open-air spaces, between informality and refinement.

It's still not clear which retailers will fill those pavilions. Related has been hoping that an Apple computer store will occupy the most important retail corner, at Grand Avenue and 1st Street. But Related and Gehry say Steve Jobs, Apple's chief executive, is interested in putting the same kind of sleek cube on that corner that he has used for other high-profile Apple stores. *Since Gehry hates that idea, Apple may wind up in another downtown development.*

The overall design has yet to solve some of its most stubborn problems. It is *not as open in the direction of Broadway — and, in general, to the south and east — as it should be. The façade along Olive Street is still getting the back-of-house treatment.* On top of that, the diverse mixture of forms, materials and colors that Gehry is using here as a means of disguising the project's bulk remains something of a gamble. In general, Gehry's most successful recent designs have used a limited, monochromatic material palette — steel panels for Disney Hall, titanium for the Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao, Spain — to temper their energetic forms.

And with the details of the commercial block still consuming so much of Related's energy, planning for the project's 16-acre park, which will run downhill from the Music Center to City Hall, continues to lag. A team headed by Mark Rios, who has quietly taken the lead on the park, is expected to unveil a preliminary design this fall.

There are those in this city who lament that we've pinned too many of our collective hopes on the Grand Avenue development. Certainly it would be a mistake to expect that when it's built it will feel anything like the beating heart of Los Angeles, or, to borrow Eli Broad's phrase, like our Champs-Élysées. But the project has proven to be a fascinating measuring stick for the emerging public-private partnership model of urban development. It has provided a remarkable late-career test for the 78-year-old Gehry, who understands that it will help shape his legacy — particularly as an architect so closely associated with Los Angeles — but who has grown accustomed to generous budgets and deferential clients.

And it would be a mistake to reject outright the idea that a commercial plaza thick with pricey shops can tell us something meaningful about the future of shared space in this city. Los Angeles is familiar with the notion of playing out public life in the private realm: Look at Universal CityWalk, or the Grove. In that sense, compared with those retail projects or the aloof California Plaza, the Grand Avenue project represents at least a tentative step by commercial forces back in the direction of substantial engagement with cities and city-making. Gehry and Related deserve credit for gamely challenging the notion that high-end retail spaces have to embrace either an old-fashioned or a numbingly sleek form of urbanism.

The most important question going forward is how Related officials will judge the architecture of the first phase. They may view it as an encouraging sign of what real architecture can bring to a development, in buzz and urban character as well as in sales. But it's also possible that they'll see their tumultuous experience with Gehry primarily as a cautionary tale — a bullet dodged — and move forward convinced that the risks they have taken so far aren't worth repeating.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

I really really like it! So Bold and different, it would fit in perfectly in LA. Im digging all these new project renders, from this to Park Fifth to Glass Tower and LA Live, a lot of exciting projects! Hopefully Metropolis and LA Central are equally nice!


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^ totally agree on the design... it fools the eye thinking it's two towers but reality only being one. Such an excellent design...:applause:

I cannot wait until it's done to appreciate more...


----------



## soup or man

Updated the first page.


----------



## soup or man




----------



## another_viet

Threehundred said:


>


THIS BUILDING IS SEXY!


----------



## Louman

^^ I wish it was a bit taller tho. It's 48 stories but most 700+ feet buildings in DTLA have at least 53 floors.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^ Something is definitely better than nothing*


----------



## soup or man

Louman said:


> ^^ I wish it was a bit taller tho. It's 48 stories but most 700+ feet buildings in DTLA have at least 53 floors.


Alot if not all of the 50+ story buildings in downtown LA are offices. Gehry's tower is a combo hotel/residences and will will most likely be between 590-620 feet high..roughly the height of Cal Plaza 1 (the shorter one):


----------



## colemonkee

*Photo Update - June 16, 2007*

Nice day for a walk...


*Evo*
14 stories up.










From Grand Ave. It's hard to see, but cladding is starting to wrap around the north side.










I really wish this building was taller. The facade is turning out to be very nice (look for the reflection of SBC Center). 











*Luma*










The New 11th Street.










The new Hope Street.











*Hanover Tower*
Topped out, seen from 11th Street.











*717 Flower*
Got a little lazy with the stitch job, but you get the idea.











*LA Live* (Ritz Carlton pictures are in the Highrise forum)
Nokia Theater getting glass...










...dirty glass










ESPN/ESPN Zone Building, from Chick Hearn Ct.










Club Nokia Building from Olympic











*Market Lofts*
The Ralph's is really coming along. My guess is late June or early July.










Sidewalk landscaping has been in for a couple of weeks.











*The Brockman*
Windows finally going in on the backside.











*LAPD Headquarters*











*Mura*
The south side facing Zip Fusion and E. 3rd. 










The facade actually doens't look that bad with the masonry work diluting the "stucco effect" somewhat.











*San Pedro Apartments* - (Block 8)
Just a very big hole for now...











*Federal Building*
Slowly but surely coming down.











That's it for now.


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



fridayinla said:


> Colemonkee, great photos! I covered the other side of downtown today...
> 
> *Glo* - Retail glass and palm trees installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bixel Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emerald Terrace* (Recently Completed) - Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coronita* (Recently Completed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Northwest Gateway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vista Hermosa Complex*
> Vista Hermosa Park Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Site, Look towards High School Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orsini II* - Nearing Completion (this thing is huge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern portion of the development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canvas LA (former Broadstone LA)* - topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA USD High School #9*


----------



## soup or man

Orsini looks like shit.


----------



## samoen313

and just look at all those plywood constructions.
vom.


----------



## Elsongs

samoen313 said:


> and just look at all those plywood constructions.
> vom.


Um, you're probably not aware that all that plywood is framed by steel.


----------



## LANative

Threehundred said:


> Orsini looks like shit.


I agree. Orsini belongs in either Pasadena or somewhere in the San Fernando Valley, NOT Downtown L.A.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

These are the Southpark Towers project by Meurelo Maddox.


















Here's some excerpts:

"We are currently redeveloping the former headquarters of Union Bank, an historic building originally built in 1928, into 92 loft-style units and approximately 11,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space. The property is located at the corner of Hill and Eighth Streets in downtown Los Angeles. While each of the units will be a separate legal condominium unit and are being renovated to a for-sale standard of quality, our business plan calls for them to be initially leased as rental apartment units."


"Southpark Towers will be a two building complex located on most of a city block between Olive Street and Grand Avenue and 11th and 12th Streets in the Southpark section of downtown Los Angeles. The first building of the complex, with the address of *1150 Grand Avenue*, will be the larger of the two buildings and will contain *three hundred and seventy four high* rise residential units in a *forty three story high rise tower*. A seven story parking garage will be constructed adjacent to the building, with the top floor of the garage dedicated to tenant amenities such as a swimming pool, a tenant health club, common meeting rooms, concierge service and a common media center. *The ground floor of this building will contain approximately 30,000 square feet of retail space*. While each of the units will be a separate condominium unit and are being constructed to a high for-sale standard of quality, our business plan calls for them to be initially leased as rental apartment units. 1150 Grand Avenue is in the schematic design stages in advance of receiving a building permit. *The second building of the complex, with the address of 336 W. 11th Street is in the conceptual design phase. We anticipate receiving our excavation permit in the third quarter of 2007 and commencing excavation work in the fourth quarter of 2007.* Kajima Construction has been selected as the general contractor for this project."

Here's the link to the entire paper with pictures and info about other projects
http://library.corporate-ir.net/libr...objectives.pdf


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

also, a new render for 717 Flower


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^^ 717 is going to be a nice addition to that intersection...

Quick question: The lower platform levels of the structure are going to be a mall or something?


----------



## samoen313

Elsongs said:


> Um, you're probably not aware that all that plywood is framed by steel.


of course i am. but that doesn't mitigate the fact that 2X4s and plywood constitute the absolute lowest quality construction materials, even when framed by steel. without building codes requiring buildings to stand up to earthquakes, i doubt they would bother with the framing.

just another note too: cut the condescenion. i know this site is full of morons, but why don't you give some people the benefit of the doubt. there are plenty of more respectful ways to say what you said.


----------



## soup or man

samoen313 said:


> and just look at all those plywood constructions.
> vom.


What about them? They're crappy but affordable. Downtown LA needs more affordable housing.


----------



## soup or man

Updated the first page.


----------



## samoen313

Threehundred said:


> What about them? They're crappy but affordable. Downtown LA needs more affordable housing.


are they actually designated affordable housing? if so, i find that surprising seeing as they look marketed toward the fanny-pack wearing, retired, midwestern crowd with healthy pensions.


----------



## soup or man

A indepth look at LA Live..



fridayinla said:


> ^I'll just post them all here for ease:
> 
> I think these were taken on Sunday 6/24/2007.
> *Source: Go For Locations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Tower Site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside Nokia Theater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nokia Theater Rooftop*


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



fridayinla said:


> *Artisan on 2nd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mura* - Looking a little better than the rendering IMO
> Rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *San Pedro Apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAPD Headquarters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *State Building Demolition (Future site of Federal Courthouse)*





fridayinla said:


> ^There has been no noticeable movement on 1010 Wilshire for a while. These other pics were taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1010 Wilshire in the background here


Also..some newer renderings of LA Live:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

in good news, the crane for Concerto is going up. the first 30 feet or so is up!


----------



## LANative

Finally! Thats great news!


----------



## raymond3000

^^Yea I was downtown around 4 am yesterday and walked by Concerto site to see with my own eyes and yes the crane base is up basically measuring from the pit floor to ground level. I wish it was a different color though. lol as fate has it I wanted to get a closer look so I climbed the fire hydrant on the portion of closed sidewalk on the Flower St side of the site in front of The Metropolitan to attempt to get a better view over the fence into the pit using one foot on the side nozzle and placing the other on the top of the hydrant looking I climbed on top and looked into the site for a few moments. As I started to step down back onto the ground I lost my footing and split my jeans from below my crotch almost to my left back pocket, good grief either way good to see progress.


----------



## soup or man

Least it wasn't a year like the last delay.


----------



## soup or man

The Downtown News quarterly update is available again.

Land of the Cranes

The Latest on the 157 Projects Transforming Downtown

by Evan George, Andrew Haas-Roche, Kathryn Maese, Jon Regardie And Anna Scott

Development Map Reality of the Downtown Los Angeles development scene part 1: Several lofty projects have died before they were born, the victims of poor planning, a lack of funding or something else.


Vista Hermosa. Photo by Gary Leonard. 
Reality of the Downtown development scene part 2: For seemingly every project that has failed, at least two are moving forward. Just look, well, anywhere in Downtown. From City West to Little Tokyo to the Historic Core to South Park, old buildings are being refurbished and new ones are rising out of the ground. Thousands of construction workers are laboring on scores of projects worth billions of dollars. About a dozen cranes dot the skyline.

It's not just residential, either. While more than 40 condominium projects and about 30 apartment complexes are either under construction, in the planning stage or recently opened, Downtown is also home to 10 major civic developments, such as the LAPD headquarters and the Gold Line Eastside Extension. A dozen prominent business projects are underway or in the pipeline, including major renovations of the Wilshire Grand hotel and the 7+Fig mall. Then there are the cultural and entertainment developments, everything from the rise of L.A. Live to a new wing at the California Science Center.

In all, Los Angeles Downtown News is tracking 157 projects. Each of the following entries includes a grid reference to an updated, full-color Downtown Development map, which appears on page 28. (Some projects are beyond the map's boundary and are denoted by NA.)

NEW PROJECTS
These projects were either announced or garnered public interest in the last four months.



Aikido Center

Construction is underway on an approximately 3,000-square-foot, ground floor rental unit at 1211 N. Main St., next to the Los Angeles State Historic Park, for the Aikido Center of Los Angeles. The martial arts school is currently housed in a temporary space at 929 E. Second St. School officials left their former home at 940 E. Second St., where it operated for 23 years, so the landowner could build a condo project. In exchange for the Aikido Center vacating the space while eight years remained on its lease, former landlord Barn Lofts LLP is paying for most of the construction of the new facility. The school expects to open in its new home by the end of the year. D2



Bridge Tavern

Bridge Tavern, the third Downtown Los Angeles venture by Elizabeth Peterson and Tony Gower (Bordello, Royal Claytons), is set to open in October. Located near the Los Angeles River at 1356 Palmetto St., the medieval-style English beer garden will feature a bit of Masonic inspiration (a fireplace from an old castle) with a Jimi Hendrix rock and roll twist. The massive beer menu will include more than 55 varieties on tap, as well as 60 wines and 40 bottled beers. The kitchen will produce comfort food and international small plates for breakfast, lunch and dinner. There will also be live jazz. F6


Chester Williams Building

The adaptive reuse conversion of the 12-story Chester Williams Building at 215 W. Fifth St. received final city approval in August. Developer Fifth Street Funding, currently transforming the 1924 Arcade Building nearby, plans to build 74 fully finished rental units, which could eventually be sold as condos. Mideb Nominees Inc., which is developing the adjacent Jewelry Trades Building, is overseeing construction on the project. According to a Mideb representative, the building's unusually wide hallways will be preserved and the marble corridors fully restored. Construction is expected to begin in early fall with an opening in late 2008. C6


Good Samaritan Expansion

Good Samaritan Hospital is in the early stage of planning a seven-story, 150,000-square-foot building on the corner of Wilshire Boulevard and Witmer Street in City West. Estimated to cost $60 million, the facility will house an imaging center, a pharmacy, surgical suites and physician offices, said Good Samaritan Chief Financial Officer Alan Ino. The building will allow the hospital to increase staff and serve more patients. Architecture firm Ware Malcomb will handle the designs. NA


James M. Wood Apartments

The Single Room Occupancy Housing Corp. has secured funding for a $14 million, 53-unit development to house low-income, mentally ill tenants at 514 S. San Julian St. in Central City East. The non-profit developer expects to break ground in November, said SRO Housing Corp. Director of Planning and Housing Development Joseph Corcoran, and complete the building by March 2009. D6





Japanese Village Plaza Renovation

Japanese Village Plaza was sold by longtime owner Cathy Chang in July to American Commercial Equities, which plans to renovate the Little Tokyo outdoor mall in the next 12 to 18 months. Upgrades, expected to commence within six months, will include new signage, extensive landscaping, improved lighting, refurbishing vacant second-story office space, the addition of outdoor cafes and seating areas on the corner of First Street and Central Avenue, as well as improved lighting and signage in the plaza's parking structure, said architect Mitchell Sawasy. Mark Hong of CB Richard Ellis has been hired to handle leasing in the project that connects First and Second streets. D5


Matsu

In July, apartment developer AvalonBay Communities Inc. announced the purchase of a 1.7-acre property at the southwest corner of Los Angeles and Second streets in Little Tokyo. Construction on a six-story, multi-family apartment complex is expected to begin in early 2008. The project, called Matsu, will include 8,500 square feet of retail space along Los Angeles Street, according to Chris Payne, vice president of development for AvalonBay. The parcel, which is entitled to hold 175 units of housing, is part of the long-planned Block 8 development. Last year, Related Cos. sold two of the four parcels on Block 8 to Kor Group and K. Hovnanian; the latter in turn sold the land to AvalonBay. Although the project is being designed to condominium specifications, the company will rent the units as apartments when they open, Payne said. D5


Union Lofts Restaurant

Restaurateur Los Feliz LLC plans to open an upscale restaurant and lounge in the Union Lofts, a 92-unit rental project at Eighth and Hill streets, in early 2008. Managing Principal John Valencia, who has done several projects in Miami's South Beach and Los Angeles, has signed a 10-year lease to occupy the 11,000-square-foot space in the former Union Bank building being transformed by Meruelo Maddox Properties. A 6,000-square-foot American fare restaurant will open in the former lobby while a 5,000-square-foot lounge is set to unfold in the old vault and safety deposit area. Many of the original design elements will remain, including the ornate ceilings and wall motifs from the 1920s and '30s. C7

RESIDENTIAL FOR SALE


655 Hope

Construction has begun on the $15 million adaptive reuse at 655 S. Hope St. in the Financial District, according to developer SECK Group, LLC. The 17-story building will feature 11 floors of residential space, with 80 live-work condominiums ranging from 600 to 1,268 square feet, including five two-story townhouse-style units with floor-to-ceiling windows and reflective glass. A roof deck entertainment zone with a wet bar will offer city views. The restaurant Qdoba is on the ground level. Van Tilburg, Banvard & Soderberg is designing the remodel. Units could be available for occupancy next year. B7


711 N. Broadway

The $22 million conversion of the four-story BC Plaza office building will begin next fall, according to Bridge Residential Advisors' Jim Osterling. The rehabilitation will transform the Chinatown office structure into 53 housing units. The condominiums will range from $300,000 to $600,000. The ground floor would remain retail space with a new façade. C3


717 Ninth

Developer Meruelo Maddux Properties broke ground earlier this year on a 35-story project and is on schedule and on budget, according to spokesman Michael Bustamante. A glass curtain resembling a wall of water will clothe the high-rise. The first few floors have been framed and much of the parking structure has been completed at the two-thirds-of-an-acre site adjacent to the Ralphs supermarket. Plans call for the tower at Ninth and Flower streets to contain 214 units and a 6,800-square-foot ground-floor seafood eatery. Mambo Architecture is designing the $120 million effort. Completion is slated for mid-2009. B8


751 S. Spring St.

A plan for a 32-story tower at 751 S. Spring St. is headed to the Community Redevelopment Agency, confirmed a consultant at Craig Lawson & Co., who represents developer Spring Street Plaza LLC. The project would sit adjacent to the Chapman Building, a new Historic Core condominium complex, and would contain 257 for-sale units and 9,558 square feet of ground-floor retail space. C7


756 S. Spring St.

Construction is well underway on the 12-story edifice once known as the Great Republic Insurance Building, which is being transformed by Spring Main Development LLC. The project's architect, David Gray, said the market-rate, 72-unit condominium project is scheduled to open in early 2009. The average unit will be 800 square feet and will feature high-end flourishes such as glass tile in the bathrooms, hardwood floors and exposed brick walls. A rooftop gym and jacuzzi are also planned. The building is open on three sides - on Spring, Eighth and Main streets - and will allow ample light. A construction cost has not been announced. There will also be retail on the ground floor and parking for residents across the street. D7


808 N. Spring St.

Kor Group, which in 2005 purchased the 150,000-square-foot building at 808 N. Spring St. in Chinatown, has not announced any plans for the property. Kor paid $9.2 million for the structure and filed permits to turn it into as many as 123 lofts. The 10-story edifice is the tallest in Chinatown. C2


808 S. Olive St. 

The New York-based Moinian Group, which is also developing the L.A. Central project in South Park, has preliminary plans to build a residential complex and a boutique hotel on the property, but has not solidified any details, said a spokesman for the company. The land currently holds a parking garage. C7


1010 Wilshire

The condominiums at 1010 Wilshire will go on sale this month, according to an official with developer Amir L, LLC. The 16-story adaptive reuse project in a former City West office building will hold 227 units. Killefer Flammang is the principal architect of the $150 million project, although Perkins + Will designed the interior public spaces and Bijan and Associates drew up the exterior skin. Construction is slated to wrap by October and the units will range from 800 to 1,200 square feet. Custom designed furniture is available to be purchased in the residences and they will include flat-screen televisions and LCD panels in the bathrooms. The rooftop features a swimming pool. A7


1027 Wilshire Blvd.

Amidi Real Estate Group and the Central City Development Group have announced plans for a 52-story residential tower at 1027 Wilshire Blvd. in City West. Hamid Behdad, the former city adaptive reuse czar and president of CCDG, said the project would include 402 condominiums. The construction price of the glass and steel tower is estimated at $380 million; the 522,000-square-foot development would hold 890 parking spaces. Project officials hope to break ground in the first quarter of 2008 and expect construction to last 36 to 40 months. A7


1133 S. Hope St. 

According to the most recent information available, the project by Vancouver-based Amacon Group is in the planning stage. The developer said groundbreaking for the effort at 1133 S. Hope St. in South Park should happen within a year. Preliminary plans call for a 29-story building on what is now a parking lot across from South Group's Elleven, and a slender 25-story tower above a five-story parking structure with one level underground. The building would have 159 units, 250 parking spaces and 6,700 square feet of retail. An outdoor area with a pool would be on the podium level. Neighbors in the nearby Flower Street Lofts have protested the project, arguing that it would block views and hamper access. B9


2121 Lofts

The transformation of 2121 E. Seventh Place in the Arts District is nearly complete. The renovated compound of historic industrial buildings will boast 78 live-work spaces (59 lofts and 19 townhomes) in a 125,000-square-foot property. Move-ins for the townhomes could come this month, while the lofts will likely not be ready until the end of the year, according to a representative of developer Concerto Development. Architecture firm Killefer Flammang updated the existing units with new kitchens and amenities. The lofts and townhomes range from 750 to 2,100 square feet and include mezzanines, teak and lacquer cabinetry, 18-foot ceilings and industrial loading docks that have been turned into patios. The 28,000-square-foot grounds will include a dog park and an outdoor kitchen and spa. The first phase is on sale now and prices range from approximately $400,000 to $900,000. NA


Barker Block

The first residents began moving into the 297-unit, $75 million Barker Block - which occupies an entire block of 19th-century industrial buildings - in the spring. Other phases of the project will arrive in the future, and developer Kor Group recently announced that the Westside restaurant Urth Café will open an outlet in the project. The Arts District compound bounded by Hewitt, Fourth, Molino and Palmetto streets consists of seven structures made of a variety of materials, including wood, brick and cement. Architecture firm Nakada & Associates added multi-level ceilings in some units, as well as large windows with views of the Downtown skyline or the Los Angeles River. An interior courtyard runs through the block and will feature retail space, a restaurant and a walkway. The sales office is currently open; prices start at $400,000. F6


Barn Lofts

Construction has begun on this adaptive reuse project, said Mark Borman of developer Barn Lofts LLP, which is turning the 39,000-square-foot brick warehouse at 940 E. Second St. into 39 market-rate condominiums. All units in the former Spreckels Brothers sugar beet warehouse will be three-story, loft-style townhomes with two and a half bathrooms, two bedrooms and roof decks. Units will range from approximately 1,300 to 2,600 square feet. Interior parking will run through the center of the project with residences on either side. Construction will be complete by the fourth quarter of 2008, Borman said. F5


Brockman Building

Developer West Millennium Group has completed the $35 million conversion of the 12-story, 1921 Beaux Arts structure at Seventh Street and Grand Avenue. The 80 lofts range from 850 to 2,280 square feet and start at $459,000. There is currently an interest list, and sales will begin after the first of the year. The building, at 530 W. Seventh St., boasts a fitness center, underground parking and security. Units feature high ceilings, exposed brick walls, hardwood flooring, designer appliances, European bathroom and kitchen fixtures and marble and granite countertops. Penthouses include rooftop decks. Louie Restaurant and Gourmet Market is slated to open on the ground floor by mid-2008 and will be open from 6 a.m. until late evening. Santa Monica-based Donald Barany Architects designed the project. C7


Chapman Lofts

The Chapman Building, at Eighth Street and Broadway, is scheduled to reopen this month. The $30 million adaptive reuse project is transforming a 13-story, 94-year-old Jewelry District edifice that once housed garment manufacturers. Architect Wade Killefer is designing the restoration that will maintain the original historic hallways lined with marble. The building will also keep its original decorative façade, doors, columns and window trim and create a rooftop garden. The residences range from 600 to 1,300 square feet and prices start around $300,000. C7


City Front Place

Developer Dennis Needleman's plan to build condominiums above a strip mall at 530 E. Washington Blvd., just south of the Fashion District, is on hold, according to his office. The Community Redevelopment Agency approved the plan to erect three side-by-side five-story buildings above the existing structure with 136 one-, two- and three-bedroom units from 880 to 1,800 square feet. The 200,000-square-foot building would also feature a barbecue area, fitness center, pool and an adjacent eight-level parking garage with 444 spots. Yung Kao of Alhambra-based Architech Group is handling the designs. NA


City House And The Olympic

The Titan Organization plans to break ground in the first quarter of 2008 on an 800,000-square-foot complex on the southeast corner of Grand Avenue and Olympic Boulevard. The $500 million development would hold two buildings: the 60-story City House, which would have a classic design and include 180 units, and the contemporary, 49-floor Olympic. Residences in both structures, designed by Robertson Partners, would start at 1,200 square feet and $700,000. The towers would rise on a 58,000-square-foot lot that currently houses the former Grand Avenue nightclub - which now holds a music venue called Crash Mansion. The company purchased the property for $30 million. C8


Concerto

The foundation has been poured and construction has resumed on developer Sonny Astani's three-tower project at Figueroa and Ninth streets. The 348-unit first phase of the South Park development, which had stalled as Astani sought funding, will include a 30-story tower and a seven-story loft building, and 27,500 square feet of retail. It is expected to be finished in May 2009. A second 30-story tower will break ground by July 2009. Altogether, the project will create 619 market-rate condominiums ranging from 750 to 2,325 square feet. The buildings will wrap around a courtyard holding a 2,510-square-foot park. B8


E2 Lofts

Crews are ready to begin the conversion of a two-story brick warehouse into condominiums at 941 E. Second St. in the Arts District. Entitlements and designs have been approved, though the project is awaiting financing, according to RTI Properties' Michael Donavan. The $16.5 million development would hold 23 industrial lofts from 831 to 1,620 square feet. Prices would start at $455,000 and go up to $985,000 for 15 top-level lofts with individual private gardens. The 33,654-square-foot building would also feature two retail spaces on the ground floor, a rooftop garden, barbecue area and a fitness center. F5


Eighth And Grand

Designs for a $500 million project proposed for a parking lot at Eighth Street and Grand Avenue should be complete by the end of the year, said a spokesperson for developer Astani Enterprises. The project is at least 18 months from breaking ground; it would feature more than 875 units and 36,000 square feet of retail. It is expected to grow in three phases. C7


El Dorado

Work is moving ahead on developer Downtown Properties' plan to turn a former hotel at 416 S. Spring St. into 65 condominiums. Units in the 12-story building will range from 850 to 1,700 square feet and start at $400,000. Construction started early this year. Each condo will feature at least one balcony, while penthouses will have private rooftop gardens. Built in 1913, the 12-story structure will feature Italian-designed kitchens and bathroom cabinets. The building is on the National Register of Historic Places. D6


Fourth And Alameda

Developer Peklar Pilavjian expects to break ground on 52 artist-in-residence lofts at Fourth and Alameda streets in December. The $30 million Arts District project will be housed in a five-story, 67,000-square-foot, 1923 structure that was once home to the Bekins storage company. Condominiums will range from 650 to 2,400 square feet, and the project is expected to open in late 2008, Pilavjian said. There is no timeline on a potential second phase of construction, which would create a ground-up residential building on the side of the lot fronting Alameda. E5


Giannini Building

According to the most recent information available, Metcom Management plans to convert the 12-story Giannini Building at 649 S. Olive St. into 100 to 120 live/work condominiums ranging from studios to two bedrooms. Plans also call for retail on the basement, ground floor and mezzanine levels - possibly to be filled by one big box store - and a rooftop gym and swimming pool. Metcom Management bought the Giannini Building nine years ago. C7


Glass Tower Condominiums

Construction could begin by the end of the year on a 25-story, $60 million ground-up residential tower at 1050 S. Grand Ave. Owner and developer Amir Kalantari said the glass-clad building would hold 128 high-end condominiums from 850 to more than 3,300 square feet. Units would sell for $400,000 to $3 million. Kalantari said the venture would take two years to complete. C8


Hai Wei Terrace 

Developer Kim Benjamin is drawing up plans for a project at Figueroa Terrace and College Street. The 102-condominium Hai Wei Terrace will rise on a hill overlooking Chinatown. Ten percent of the units will be reserved as workforce housing for local firefighters, police officers, health care workers and LAUSD employees. Plans also call for an exercise facility and a rooftop deck. The development will cost up to $35 million, Benjamin said. The units will range from around 800 to 1,400 square feet and many will be set up for families. B3


L.A. Lofts

Groundbreaking on a 25-story, 250-unit condominium tower in South Park has been pushed back to early next year, a spokesperson for developer Venice Investments said. The 250,000-square-foot, ground-up project on Hope Street between 11th Street and Olympic Boulevard is designed by Killefer Flammang Architects and would have 10,000 square feet of retail and 400 parking spots. The company previously developed the Packard Lofts. B8


Lucas One

Hi Point Development LLC will break ground by early next year on a seven-story complex at 1135-1147 W. Seventh St. The City West project would have 117 condominiums and 7,500 square feet of commercial space. There will be studios and one- and two-bedroom apartments with dens, as well as a gym, pool and spa. A7


Mill Street Lofts

Developer Linear City is working on a 16-story, ground-up condominium project in the Arts District that it hopes to open in mid-2009. The 113-unit, 132,000-square-foot development at 673 Mateo St. would include a landscaped park with a swimming pool, spa, fire pit, fountains and dog run. Units would range from 550 square feet to 2,400 square feet and each one would include a balcony. The two Mill Street buildings are being designed by Behnisch Architects. Marina Del Rey-based Cunningham Group is the construction architect. Linear City also developed the nearby Biscuit Company Lofts and the Toy Factory Lofts. E5


Mura

Only a handful of the 190 one- to three-bedroom lofts remain, according to Pulte Home Corporation's Marketing Manager Suzanne Finne. The new five-story, ground-up condominium complex at 629 E. Traction Ave. in the Arts District should be ready for move-ins by the end of November, said Finne. Units in the project designed by Togawa Smith Martin Residential range from 662 to 1,500 square feet. The 235,000-square-foot development will include a fitness center, outdoor fireplace, pool and barbecue area, as well as a water feature. E5


Park Fifth 

Groundbreaking is slated for first quarter 2008 on what is expected to be the tallest residential structure in the West, on a nearly half-block parcel bounded by Fifth, Olive, Hill and the Subway Terminal Building. Park Fifth will feature a 76-story tower and a 43-story tower, connected by a 15-story residential bridge. In addition, two 14-story mid-rise structures will surround a plaza. The project across from Pershing Square will create 732 condos starting at $500,000. The largest will be a two-story penthouse up to 3,000 square feet with a 1,200-square-foot patio. Capital Partners, Africa Israel and Namco Capital Group, along with development partner Houk Development Company, are in negotiations with a five-star hotel operator to run a 216-room hotel. The split-level sales center opens in October. Leo A Daly is the local architect, while New York-based Kohn Pedersen Fox Architects is handling the overall design. C6


Roosevelt Lofts

The Roosevelt Lofts is scheduled to open by the end of the year, and more than half of the 222 units have been reserved, said director of sales April Fissel. Developer Milbank Real Estate Services has released units in the second phase of the $80 million conversion of the 1925 building at Flower and Seventh streets. The structure will boast 24-hour valet parking, a concierge, a rooftop pool with cabanas and a fireplace, gourmet kitchens, a fitness center and a business lounge. Prices start in the mid-$400,000s and go to more than $1 million. Each residence will include a temperature-controlled compartment to store a case of wine. Architecture firm Killefer Flammang is designing the conversion of the 16-story former office building. La Salsa, a sushi restaurant, a coffee shop and an upscale restaurant are slated for the ground floor. B7


Rowan Lofts

Construction crews are putting the finishing touches on the adaptive reuse project that is converting the 1912 building at Fifth and Spring streets into 206 live/work units. Roughly half of Downtown Properties' Rowan Lofts have been pre-sold and a grand opening is in the works for the end of 2007, said project manager Bill Stevenson. The 280,000-square-foot, 13-story structure will offer 500- to 1,400-square-foot condos, as well as an exercise room and a lounge. Some units on lower levels will feature private patios or balconies. Residences still available range from $300,000 to more than $800,000. The development team, which includes Killefer Flammang Architects, is restoring the Beaux Art structure's original terra cotta façade and marble-clad lobby, hallways and stairways. Plans also call for landscaping around the perimeter of the building that will include a fountain, barbecue areas and a 10,000-square-foot private park. D6


SB Main

The renovated 12-story, 1920s building containing 190 condominiums will open in approximately six months, said developer Barry Shy. Shy purchased the Historic Core property at 111 W. Seventh St., along with the 800,000-square-foot Spring Street Plaza site at 600 and 650 S. Spring St., for $75 million. The SB Main units will start at $400,000. The project will feature a rooftop pool, spa, gym and ground-floor retail. D7


SB Manhattan

Barry Shy is turning a 122,000-square-foot former office building at 215 W. Sixth St. into 198 condominiums. The project is scheduled to open this month. Units are slated to range from 600 to 1,200 square feet and have metallic lacquer cabinets, granite slab countertops and washers and dryers. The building, originally a bank, will have a rooftop pool and spa, a fitness center, a screening room and a recreation room, along with about 20,000 square feet of retail that has yet to be leased. Units start at $350,000. C7


SB Spring

SB Spring will turn a 200,000-square-foot, 12-story building at 650 S. Spring St. into 190 condominiums, said developer Barry Shy. Formerly part of the Spring Street Plaza site that Shy purchased for $75 million, the development is currently in the application process, though Shy expects construction to be complete in June 2008. The building will feature a rooftop pool and a gym. D7


SB Tower

The 19-story building at 600 S. Spring St. in the Historic Core is scheduled to open in about 18 months with 230 for-sale units, said developer Barry Shy. The adaptive reuse project is on the block bordered by Sixth, Seventh, Spring and Main streets, along with the SB Spring and SB Main structures. The condominium complex will have a rooftop pool and spa. Units will start at $400,000. D7


Shy Barry Tower II

Developer Barry Shy is seeking city approvals to build a 35-story, ground-up structure that would hold 700 live/work condominiums. The building at 601 S. Main St. would rise on what is now a parking lot and would complement several adaptive reuse building transformations he is developing on the same block. Plans call for the tower to hold two tennis courts, a pool and spa. Shy said construction should begin in mid-2008 and take two years. D7


South/Evo

The 23-story Evo is under construction; it is developer South Group's third building in the South project. The $160 million, 720,000-square-foot complex at 12th Street and Grand Avenue is expected to be complete in late summer 2008. The 311 condominiums with studio and one- to three-bedroom floor plans range from 730 to 3,500 square feet and will be priced from the high $500,000s to more than $3 million. The interiors will include modern elements and designer fixtures and the project will boast a sixth floor terrace plaza with a lap pool and outdoor kitchen, and a lounge with a viewing deck, outdoor fireplace and fitness center atop the 23rd floor. Like its sister buildings Luma and Elleven, Evo is expected to earn a LEED certification from the U.S. Green Building Council. C9


South Figueroa

Portland-based South Group plans to break ground this year on South Figueroa, formerly known as Jardin. The development includes two luxury condominium towers at 624 W. 12th St. and 1200 S. Figueroa St., and future plans for a third tower at 1241 S. Flower St. South Figueroa's condominiums will include high-end amenities such as hardwood floors, decks and balconies. It will also offer secured parking for residents and ground floor retail. GBD Architects and TVA Architects Inc. will collaborate on the design of the high-rises, which like other South Park projects by South Group will be built to green LEED certification standards. No opening date has been announced. B9


Washington Mutual Building 

Developer Kim Benjamin recently submitted an adaptive reuse application to the city to transform the Washington Mutual building at 315 W. Ninth St. into more than 100 condominiums. The project would also create 40,000 square feet of retail, office and restaurant space. Benjamin hopes to receive approval in the next six months and break ground by the end of 2008. C8


Witmer Tower

There is no timeline for a 40-story condominium tower planned for 1247 W. Seventh St. in City West. The project is currently in the entitlement stage, said Amir Seilavi of Hi Point Development LLC. The building would have 33 stories of residential units above seven levels of parking and feature 198 for-sale units, approximately 7,700 square feet of retail, a full gym, a spa and a rooftop running deck. A7


Zen Tower 

Designed by Skidmore, Owens & Merrill, the slender, 50-story glass tower is expected to break ground in January 2009, said a spokesperson for developer Kawada Company of America. The Asian-inspired residence will feature 330 soft-loft condos (66 will be workforce housing) and an 8,000-square-foot retail space with an upscale mini-mart and a sports cafe and lounge. Located at the northeast corner of Second and Hill streets, Zen Tower will be among Downtown's tallest high-rises. A 10-story podium level would house 700 parking spots and would be topped by a two-story, 60,000-square-foot fitness center and pool. C5

RESIDENTIAL FOR RENT


308 E. Ninth St.

The once-delayed transformation of a warehouse at Ninth and Santee streets in the Fashion District is proceeding and is expected to be complete by summer 2008, according to architect David Gray. The eight penthouses, all of which are two stories and include a landscaped rooftop garden, will feature large industrial windows, exposed ceilings and raised platform sleeping areas. The five-story building is 73,000 square feet and will house 38 loft apartments. The construction price has not been announced and rents have not been determined. The developer is South Park Group. D8


717 Olympic

Houston-based Hanover Company has topped out on construction of the 26-story tower at Olympic Boulevard and Figueroa Street in South Park. Interior construction is now proceeding. The project broke ground in late 2005 and move-ins could begin next spring, said a Hanover representative. RTKL Architects is designing the development that will create 151 one- and two-bedroom market-rate apartments averaging 1,061 square feet as well as two-level penthouses. Amenities will include an Internet cafe, a coffee bar, a rooftop pool and a fitness center. B8


810 S. Spring St.

Developer National City Towers' adaptive reuse of a 12-story former bank building in the Historic Core is slated to finish by first quarter 2008. The 135,000-square-foot project, which has been estimated at $17 million, will include some two-story penthouses with a rooftop deck and a jacuzzi. The 93 units will range from 650 to 1,700 square feet and have cement floors. Santa Monica-based architect David Gray is preserving many of the 1924 edifice's historic attributes, including its elaborate façade and lobby and the first-floor's gold leaf embossed ceiling. The ground-floor retail space, which features a 22-foot-high ceiling and high arched windows, will likely hold a restaurant, said Gray. D7


Alexandria Hotel

Amerland Group is halfway done on a renovation of the Alexandria Hotel at 501 S. Spring St. The San Diego-based developer purchased the residential hotel last year for $30 million and is rehabbing the 463 rental units. The Community Redevelopment Agency gave Amerland $35 million in tax-exempt bonds and a commitment of $11.9 million from the Bunker Hill Trust Fund to preserve at least 130 units for very low-income residents. Amerland is sprucing up the structure and will market the apartments to a diverse range of people working in Downtown, according to Jules Arthur, an Amerland partner. The developer plans to install kitchenettes in each unit and refurbish the hallways and common areas. Crews have finished work on the first three floors and are moving up, while some current tenants reside in temporary rooms. The ground floor bar, Charlie O's, is under new management. The Downtown Comedy Club, which was in Charlie O's, has moved to the ballroom. C6


Artisan on Second

Developer Trammell Crow Residential is proceeding with the 118-unit complex at Second and Hewitt streets in the Arts District. The $47 million development, originally planned as condominiums, should be complete by early 2008, according to Kim Paperin, managing director of the project. However, she said the apartment designation could change again depending on shifts in the housing market. The one- and two-bedroom units in the four-story building designed by Togawa Smith Martin Residential will range from 916 square feet to 1,770 square feet. Amenities will include floor-to-ceiling windows, private balconies and a furnished and landscaped sky deck, which will overlook the pool and courtyard. E5


Bixel Court

A five-story townhome and apartment complex has risen on the site of a former parking lot at Fifth and Bixel streets in City West. The $24 million project by Bixel Court, LLP broke ground last year and framing for the entire building is complete. Construction is expected to wrap by April 2008, according to Donna Lai, chief financial officer for the project. Designed by Downtown-based Birba Architects, the 80-unit rental complex will include five townhouses, 14 studio lofts and 61 one- and two-bedroom units. Amenities include a 1,500-square-foot gym with a 50-foot lap pool, and two levels of subterranean parking. Lai said the pool is already constructed. A6


Canvas L.A.

The contemporary 204-unit ground-up luxury apartment complex on a former parking lot in City West is rising quickly, and balconies have begun to appear. Rental units in the five-story structure will range from 500-square-foot studios to 1,500-square-foot, three-bedroom residences. Rents will range from $1,800 to $5,000. The project also includes 6,000 square feet of ground floor retail. Thomas P. Cox is designing the effort that could wrap by November. B5


Coronita Family Apartments

Construction crews are moving forward on a $7.5 million affordable housing complex at 204 Lucas Ave., according to Meta Housing Corporate Marketing Coordinator Nancy A. Morris. The City West development, expected to be complete by November, includes 21 one-, two- and three-bedroom units, ranging from 637 to 1,007 square feet. The four-story building will include subterranean parking, a central laundry room, a resident community room, a barbecue area, a courtyard and limited access gates, said Morris. A5


Coulter And Mandel Buildings

Crews are finished with the residential units in the Coulter and Mandel buildings at 500-518 W. Seventh St., said developer George Peykar. The project is awaiting final inspections. Lofts will range from 950 to 2,500 square feet and five two-bedroom apartments will range from 2,300 to 3,000 square feet; all residences will feature granite countertops, hardwood floors, appliances and other condo-style finishes. There is also one 3,200-square-foot penthouse. Peykar expects move-ins to the 128,000-square-foot building, which he purchased in 2003 for $8 million, by October, though he said he is still determining rental rates. Street-level retail space at Seventh and Olive streets will include a 7-Eleven, a food court and an upscale restaurant. C7


Jewelry Trades Building

Transformation of the Jewelry Trades Building at Fifth and Hill streets into 65 loft apartments is more than half complete, according to developer Mideb Nominees Inc. Crews are now finishing the electrical and plumbing work for the residential conversion, said the company's Greg Martin. The nine-story, 1913 property next to the Alexandria Hotel will boast one- and two-bedroom units and rent for more than $2 a square foot. The terra cotta-colored exterior and Renaissance-influenced façade are also being restored. Originally, a first-floor corridor with walls of marble and glass opened to storefronts while high-end retailers took up levels three through nine. Christopher Compton Architects is overseeing the renovation, which is expected to finish by the end of the year. A Rite-Aid opened on the ground floor in April. C6


Judson C. Rives Building

Flatiron Development is working on an $11 million renovation of a 10-story former theater and office building at 424 S. Broadway. Work will wrap in October, according to architect and developer David Gray; he said crews are hanging drywall and finishing the historic restoration of the lobby, maintaining its mix of marble and metal vaulted ceilings. The 60-unit adaptive reuse project employs historic tax credits. The 74,000-square-foot development will include a refurbished glass canopy, landscaped rooftop gardens and a jacuzzi. Plans also call for new balconies overlooking Broadway and the building's courtyard. The project has 60 parking spaces and rents will be $1,100 to $3,400. C6


JW Apartments

The 61-unit affordable housing project at 1328 and 1405 James M. Wood Blvd. is slated to open by December and owner 1010 Development is accepting applications, said a company representative. The $20.5 million City West project encompasses two towers on either side of the street. The north tower is roughly 80% complete and the south building is 50% done. The 58,000-square-foot JW Apartments will incorporate 40 two-bedroom units averaging 800 square feet and 21 three-bedroom units averaging 1,259 square feet. The complex will include 1,340 square feet of office and social service space, a 1,740-square-foot community room and a 3,000-square-foot childcare center for more than 30 preschool students. Pasadena-based Ken Kurose Architects is handling the design, with Ruiz Brothers overseeing construction. NA


Metropolitan Building

Completion of the adaptive reuse project at 315 W. Fifth St. has been pushed to fall 2008, according to the project's architect, El Segundo-based Rockefeller Partners Architects. South Broadway, LLC is converting the 10-story Metropolitan Building into 84 live-work apartments. The Beaux Arts-style structure will have residences on floors three through nine. Apartments in the 163,000-square-foot edifice will range from approximately 650 to 1,500 square feet. Three penthouses will range from 1,200 to 2,300 square feet. The ground floor will remain a Fallas Paredes department store though the storefront will be modernized. C6


Northwest Gateway

A $70 million, mixed-income housing complex is rising on a former train yard at Second Street and Glendale Boulevard. Development company Essex is the lead in the project, while Meta Housing is a partner in the deal. Meta Corporate Marketing Coordinator Nancy A. Morris said the five-story building will include 277 studio, one- and two-bedroom apartments between 527 and 1,820 square feet. The project will include 57 affordable units and will house a computer lab, pool, spa, dog park, fitness center and two levels of underground parking. The property contains the Belmont Tunnel, which runs beneath Bunker Hill, and was designated a Historic-Cultural Monument by the Cultural Heritage Commission. Completion is expected in early 2008. A5


Orsini II

The 566-unit luxury apartment complex at 550 N. Figueroa St. is partially open with move-ins underway, even as construction continues on one of the wings. About 60 tenants have taken up residence and another 30 have signed leases, according to a representative of developer G.H. Palmer Associates. The ground-up project is the second phase of the three-part Orsini development. It includes a swimming pool, sun deck, spa, gymnasium and a basketball court. A pedestrian bridge over Figueroa Street, which connects it to Orsini I, was raised earlier this year. Rents for studio apartments start at $1,250 while two-bedroom units go for $1,725. B4


Orsini III

Plans to convert the northeast corner of Figueroa Street and Cesar Chavez Avenue into an eight-story complex of 210 luxury apartments were shot down by the Community Redevelopment Agency in August. However, developer G.H. Palmer Associates still expects to proceed with this third installment of the Orsini. According to a company representative, the project could again go before the CRA for approval by November and construction could begin immediately if approved. The site includes the popular Original Texas Barbecue King stand, whose owner is in talks to relocate to the ground floor of Orsini II. B3


Piero II 

Plans have not changed for developer G.H. Palmer Associates' 340-unit apartment complex on Sixth between Bixel and St. Paul streets in City West. Construction on the project is slated to begin in the fall, said a Palmer representative. A pedestrian bridge over St. Paul will connect a rooftop swimming pool deck to the already open Piero complex. Piero II was scaled down from its original design for 600 luxury units. Last year the city ruled that the project must include an affordable housing element; the matter is the source of ongoing litigation. A7


Rosslyn Lofts

San Diego-based developer Amerland Group is set to close escrow soon on the building at 111 W. Fifth St., formerly known as the Frontier Hotel. The for-profit developer of affordable housing plans to renovate the structure and recently received $8 million from the Community Redevelopment Agency to maintain affordable rents at the residential hotel. The former owners, Rob and Joseph Frontiera, had begun converting the building into upscale apartments on a floor-by-floor basis, but the conversion was halted in December by the CRA. Under the new agreement, floors 10 through 12 can remain luxury apartments, but levels three through nine will be regulated as low and moderate-income housing. Renovations could start as soon as this fall, depending on funding, and finish within a year, the developer recently said. D6


San Pedro Apartments

Related Cos. is pouring the foundation for its San Pedro Apartments, a six-story, 230-unit luxury apartment building on Second and San Pedro streets. The development broke ground in April and is slated to open in spring 2009. Thomas P. Cox Architects is designing the project. Related's Rick Westberg said the development will feature a street-level promenade, two-way street and landscaped pedestrian pathways as well as two rooftop decks, a clubhouse, a fitness center, pool deck and business lounge. Most of the units will be market rate, although 20% will be reserved for affordable housing, Westberg said. The building is the first phase of a Little Tokyo site known as Block 8 that will be developed into four separate projects, two of which Related sold to other developers. D5


Sixth Street Lofts

Long project delays due to a contractor switch on the adaptive reuse project in the Arts District ended earlier this month, said developer Howard Klein. Work by Gluck Construction is now underway on the conversion of a row of brick-clad warehouses at 1291-1333 E. Sixth St. into 63 live-work units and at least two retail spaces. The project will be comprised of apartments ranging from 600 to 1,800 square feet, along with multiple courtyards and open green space. The building is being designed by Seattle-based Tony Bell Architecture. Move-ins are slated for spring 2008. Klein, who owns the nearby Factory Place Lofts, is currently in the entitlement stage for an additional 42 lofts at Factory Place. F6


Title Guarantee Building

The 74 loft-style rental units are available for leasing, and occupancy in the $35 million renovation is slated for this month, said developer Daniel Swartz, who in 1983 purchased the 12-story building, once home to the Spanish language daily newspaper La Opinión. Swartz said units will range from 800 to 4,000 square feet and will feature 10- to 14-foot exposed concrete ceilings. The one- to four-story apartments will rent for $2,000 to $12,000 a month. Architecture firm Killefer Flammang designed the project; the 1930 building was originally designed by John and David Parkinson. The new Park Fifth complex will rise immediately west of the historic building. C6


Union Lofts

Meruelo Maddux Properties has nearly finished a $17 million conversion at 760 S. Hill St. in the Jewelry District. The building should be ready for move-ins by winter, said company spokesman Michael Bustamante. Designed by Santa Monica-based Killefer Flammang Architects, the project is updating the brick and terra cotta structure - once the headquarters of the Union Bank and Trust Company - creating 92 loft-style apartments from 700 to 1,900 square feet. Retail space is planned for the ground floor and restaurateur Los Feliz LLC has inked a deal to open an 11,000-square-foot upscale restaurant and lounge in the building. Meruelo Maddux acquired the 12-story edifice for $12 million from Heisman Co. C7


Union Point

Crews broke ground early this year on an $8 million, 21-unit affordable housing complex at 420 Union Drive, between Fourth and Sixth streets in City West. West Los Angeles-based Meta Housing is developing the three-story, ground-up structure of two- and three-bedroom units between 800 and 1,050 square feet, said the company's Nancy A. Morris. The site will also include a courtyard, laundry room, a community room and a barbecue/picnic area. Morris said construction is slated to wrap in October. NA


Yale Terrace

The 55-unit affordable housing complex Yale Terrace, being built by Advanced Development and Investment in coordination with the Community Redevelopment Agency, is 75% complete, according to a CRA spokeswoman. The Chinatown project on Yale between Alpine and Ord streets features mostly family housing, including 18 three-bedroom units and 37 four-bedroom residences. The complex, which will include 10,000 square feet of space for social service, educational and after-school programs, will be complete by November. C3

MIXED USE


Blossom Plaza

Developer Bond Companies aims to transform the site of the former Little Joe's restaurant at 900 N. Broadway in Chinatown into a mixed-use project called Blossom Plaza, which will connect the Chinatown Metro Gold Line station to Broadway. In January the Community Redevelopment Agency approved preliminary plans and $15 million in funding for the project. The $146 million development will hold two residential towers, designed by Nakada & Associates, with 169 condominiums, 43,000 square feet of retail space and a 344-car garage; roughly half of that will be available for public, paid parking. The development will also include an 18,000-square-foot plaza for cultural events. The project, which is in the final design phase, still needs approvals from the city, and construction is expected to last 30 months, according to the CRA. C2


Capitol Milling Building

Developer Steve Riboli said earlier this year that plans are complete for the mixed-use project at the Capitol Milling Co. building, a former grain mill and silo at 1231 N. Spring St. However, no date has been set for groundbreaking. The development is expected to include a 60,000-square-foot structure with 40 apartments and 25,000 square feet of retail. A public space would link the project to the nearby Blossom Plaza. John Deenihan, a principal with Downtown-based Rothenberg Sawasy Architects, will handle designs. The Capitol Milling Building would become the southern anchor of the Riverview Project at the Cornfield, a four-phase development on a triangular piece of land stretching from College Street to the Los Angeles River. Overall, the project would include up to 300 residential units. The Riboli family also owns the San Antonio Winery north of Chinatown. C2


Chinatown Gateway

Plans for the 321,000-square-foot Chinatown Gateway at Broadway and Cesar E. Chavez Avenue are being finalized for building permits. The project was approved by the Community Redevelopment Agency in April and construction could begin in the first quarter of next year. The proposed five-story, mixed-use effort comes from Chinatown Gateway LLC, comprised of partners J.B. Allen Realty Inc., Delia LLC and Equity Residential. Plans call for 280 studio, one- and two-bedroom apartments, and 20,000 square feet of retail. Thomas P. Cox Architects is handling the designs. The project at the southern edge of Chinatown would include 588 parking spaces, most of them below ground, as well as 30,000 square feet of recreational outdoor space, a pool and a landscaped plaza along North Broadway and Cesar E. Chavez Avenue. C3


Grand Avenue Plan

Developer Related Cos. expects to break ground on the $2 billion project by the end of the year, later than a previously announced target of October. The project will run along the top of Bunker Hill and ultimately create 2,600 housing units; 449,000 square feet of retail; and a 50-story high-rise and 25-story tower, both designed by Frank Gehry. The development would also include a five-star Mandarin Oriental hotel, a high-end grocery store and a health club. A complete schematic design for a 16-acre park to span from the Music Center to City Hall is expected by the end of this year, and construction will begin next year, according to a Related Cos. spokesman. Related will reserve 20% of the residential units for affordable housing, and 30% of the construction jobs have been promised to local workers. The city approved waiving future hotel bed taxes; city officials have said this could equal more than $60 million over the life of the project. B5


Herald Examiner Building

The mixed-use project at the former home of the Herald Examiner newspaper at 11th Street and Broadway in South Park is still in the approvals stage. Developer Hearst Corp. expects to bring the deal before the City Council in November, said Marty Cepkauskas, director of real estate for Hearst Corp. Plans call for 40,000 square feet of office space, 20,000 square feet of retail and a 10,000-square-foot health club in the lot's historic, Julia Morgan-designed Broadway building. The project would also include two housing towers: a 24-story, 268-unit structure on the former press building site on Hill Street, which has been razed; and a 37-story, 319-unit high-rise at 120 W. 12th St. Architect Brenda Levin is overseeing the rehab of the historic building, while Thom Mayne's Morphosis will design the new towers. C9


L.A. Central

The L.A. Live adjacent mega-development by New York-based Moinian Group, once termed Figueroa Central, has been re-tagged L.A. Central. Current plans call for a 54-story and a 40-story tower. The condominium complex, which still requires City Council approval, would include approximately 860 lofts, townhomes and penthouses. The development is priced at more than $700 million, according to Oskar Brecher, a Moinian representative. He said the project at Figueroa and 11th streets would also feature 223,000 square feet of retail space, including a high-end grocery store, restaurants and a health club, as well as a boutique hotel boasting 222 rooms. Rather than include on-site affordable housing, Moinian is setting aside funds for as many as 172 units of low-income housing elsewhere, Brecher said. B9


Medallion

Ground was broken this summer on the $125 million complex on the northeast corner of Fourth and Main streets. The project should be finished by early 2009, said developer Saeed Farkhondepour. The development will include 200 rental units that average 800 square feet, plus 750 parking spaces and ground-floor retail. Farkhondepour said retail on Los Angeles Street will blend with the Toy District-style stores in the area, while the Main Street side of the project will feature shops and restaurants. M2A Architects is handling the designs. D6


Metropolis

Located one block north of L.A. Live on a site bounded by the 110 freeway, James M. Wood Boulevard and Eighth and Francisco streets in South Park, the approximately $1 billion project has been in the works for more than a decade. Los Angeles-based IDS bought the Metropolis project in 2005. The CRA has approved the effort and the developer expects to break ground by the first quarter of 2008. The first phase of the project will be on a 1.83-acre site and include 360 condominiums in a 33-story tower. The second phase will create a 42-story tower with 388 condominiums. The third phase would add a 480-room hotel along with 88 residential units, and the final phase would produce a 32-story office tower. No timing has been announced for the final three phases. Metropolis will include 46,000 square feet of retail, to be spaced out between all four phases, and a five-level above-grade parking structure. Gruen Associates and Arquitectonica are working on the design plans. B8


Pacific Stock Exchange

Plans for a massive, 870,100-square-foot development around the Pacific Stock Exchange building on Beaudry Avenue are being reworked, according to developer Delson Investment Co. The adaptive reuse project was expected to create 685 condominiums atop more than 50,000 square feet of retail with three separate structures built in three phases. That plan called for an 18-story addition of 729,000 square feet to the existing Stock Exchange building at Third Street and Beaudry Avenue. Nadel Architects is still involved, but Delson has yet to finalize the new plan. A5


Santee Village

The final phase of developer MJW Investments' Santee Village, a 780,000-square-foot, nine-building project on the block between Los Angeles, Maple, Seventh and Eighth streets, is currently for sale. The Santee, the Cornell and the Eckhart total 216 units and share a courtyard, rooftop pool and cabana lounges. Construction is complete and move-ins for the units, which range from 700-square-foot studios to 2,000-square-foot penthouses, could begin in October, said Robin Horowitz of MJW Investments. The 64-unit Textile Building came online last year and is sold out. Phase one of the mega mixed-use project, Santee Court, opened as rental units more than three years ago. D7


University Gateway

Developer Urban Partners plans to break ground next summer on a $135 million project that would house 1,600 USC students in a 421-unit apartment complex at Figueroa Street and Jefferson Boulevard. The privately financed development, just east of the Shrine Auditorium, would also feature 83,000 square feet of ground-floor retail including a bookstore; a restaurant and a fitness center; and 770 parking spaces on site and another 440 at a USC-owned lot a block away. The project has been delayed for two years due to various legal challenges filed by competing developer Conquest Student Housing. Earlier this month, Urban Partners and USC together filed a lawsuit against Conquest. The case is expected to go to trial within 18 months. F9


Vibiana Place

On Aug. 30, developers Tom Gilmore and Richard Weintraub celebrated the replacement of the 3,500-pound cupola to the bell tower of the former St. Vibiana's Cathedral. The building at Second and Main streets, converted for $8 million and now called Vibiana, is used as a performing arts and special events venue. The developers are moving forward with the addition of a state-of-the-art finishing kitchen and other amenities to the property, as well as the transformation of the former rectory into a restaurant and guest facility. Plans are also underway for a mixed-use high-rise on a lot just south of the former cathedral, which was once the headquarters for the Los Angeles Archdiocese, but was closed after suffering damage during the 1994 Northridge earthquake. D5

CIVIC


Civic Center Fire Station No. 4

A two-story fire and paramedic station at First and Alameda streets is 87% finished, according to LAFD officials, and the building may be completed ahead of schedule. With framing and all mechanical work done, crews are putting finishing touches on the interior. The 40,000-square-foot station will include a handball court, two bays for firefighting vehicles and a hose tower, and is expected to open by next summer. The station will replace an aging 11,000-square-foot facility at 800 N. Main St. and will be staffed by 14 firefighters serving Little Tokyo, Chinatown and Olvera Street. Next door a second phase of the project, an emergency operations center at 500 E. Temple St., is more than halfway complete. That 82,000-square-foot structure will house police and fire dispatch centers, and will replace emergency communication facilities in City Hall East. Originally estimated at $23 million, the project's cost has risen slightly due to change orders, but fire officials could not give an exact projection. GKK Dommer and Fluor/HOK are the architects, and Amoroso is the contractor. E5


Exposition Light Rail

Crews began heavy construction in August on the Metro Expo Line, a $640 million project, which will connect Downtown to Culver City. In early September, full funding for the project was approved by state officials. Digging is expected to take 18 months and will produce a trench that is 2,700 feet long and 25 feet deep. The eight-mile light rail line remains without a designated color. It will share two stops with the Blue Line and will add eight more stations. The project is a joint venture of FCI Construction, Inc., Fluor Corp. and Parsons Corp. A second phase of the project that would extend the Expo Line to Santa Monica is in the planning stage. NA


Federal Building

Seismic upgrades continue on the Federal Building at 300 N. Los Angeles St. in the Civic Center, said Gene Gibson, regional public affairs officer with the General Services Administration. This is part of the first phase of a $90 million renovation. Improvements will be conducted in several phases, keeping the more than 8,000 employees of the Immigration and Naturalization Service, Internal Revenue Service, U.S. Attorneys and U.S. Bankruptcy Court in the building throughout construction. The overhauls include new fire safety systems, ceilings, energy-efficient lighting, signage, security systems, elevators and the removal of hazardous materials. The work could take four years. D4


Federal Courthouse

The second phase of a 1 million-square-foot courthouse at First Street and Broadway in the Civic Center is still awaiting bidding, said Gene Gibson, regional public affairs officer of the General Services Administration. The new facility would hold 41 courtrooms, judges' chambers and office space for federal agencies. The project on a 3.6-acre site will need to make adjustments for budget constraints; initial bids came in well over appropriations, forcing officials to explore new alternatives, including asking Congress for more funds, said Gibson. The project, next to City Hall, originally budgeted at $314 million, will need to be repackaged, Gibson said. The old state office building on the site has been demolished. C5


Gold Line Eastside Extension

Metro's Gold Line extension from Downtown to East Los Angeles is 60% complete with much of the heavy street-level construction underway, said an MTA spokesman. Retrofitting of bridges, widening of streets and installing overhead power lines has begun. Track construction is ongoing from Alameda and First streets into Boyle Heights. The $899 million light rail will extend the Gold Line from Union Station across the 101 Freeway, creating eight new stations and culminating at Atlantic Avenue. Officials expect to complete the project in 2009; they estimate the extension could carry 23,000 riders a day by 2020. D4


Hall Of Justice

The inside of the earthquake-damaged Hall of Justice, at Temple and Spring streets in the Civic Center, has been cleared of debris, while designs to upgrade the facility are being drawn. The Board of Supervisors will soon analyze a new cost estimate before the project can move forward, according to John Edmisten, a division chief in the county's Chief Administrative Office. The County Board of Supervisors must approve each phase of construction separately. The project has previously been estimated at up to $200 million. C4


LAPD Headquarters

The police headquarters that broke ground in January is now 35% complete, keeping the project on time and on budget, according to the Bureau of Engineering. A $231 million, 10-story replacement for Parker Center, being constructed by Sylmar-based Tutor-Saliba, is rising south of City Hall where crews are now erecting steel frames. It is part of a three-phase project expected to cost about $420 million by the time it is completed in 2009. The main site, bordered by Spring, Main, First and Second streets, will house the 500,000-square-foot headquarters. One block away on Main Street, an 800-car Motor Transportation Division facility is planned. The headquarters' design includes an open plaza facing First Street and a small, landscaped park at the corner of Second and Main streets, as well as a 300-car LAPD garage. Downtown-based DMJM is the architect. D5


Los Angeles River

A landmark effort to clean and green 32 miles of the Los Angeles River has moved into the implementation phase; the City Council approved the Los Angeles River Master Plan in May. The city's Planning Department is currently drafting a River Improvement Overlay with design guidelines and recommendations for development within half a mile of the river. Meanwhile, the Army Corps of Engineers is conducting a feasibility study for ecosystem restoration. Projects that have been announced with the help of state bond money are moving forward, including the building of bike paths near Elysian Park. Of the five "Opportunity Sites" the revitalization effort features, three will be in and around Downtown: the new state park at Taylor Yard, the Chinatown area and the Industrial District. The plan will be implemented as funding becomes available. NA


Los Angeles State Historic Park

A park planned for the site long known as the Cornfield has entered the conceptual design phase. San Francisco-based Hargreaves Associates is holding public meetings and finalizing designs for the 32-acre site between Broadway and North Spring Street. The team, which includes Silver Lake-based architect Michael Maltzan, submitted a concept that included a large field flanked on one side by wetlands and landscaping and on the other side by a fountain-filled plaza. The plan also incorporated several bridges that would provide access to the park from Chinatown and Elysian Park. Now the team is preparing for final, technical drawings in January, a process that could take 18 months, said Sean Woods of the California Parks Department. Woods said funding is currently being assessed and a "significant portion" of the $400 million provided by Prop 84 has been identified for the park. A 12-acre portion of the park is currently open. C1


Metro Detention Center

Crews for San Fernando-based Bernards Construction surpassed the 50% completion mark in August and have begun pouring the roof deck of the Metro Detention Center, a 512-bed facility just north of Parker Center at Los Angeles and Temple streets. The foundation, basement and first floor of the 160,000-square-foot structure were finished earlier this year, said Mike Bernards, the project manager. The five-level $74 million effort, designed by HOK Architects, will include an underground floor for offices. The center will, for the first time, house female inmates. Crews have been working on the project since February 2006 and completion is expected by September 2008, said Bernards. D4

SCHOOLS


Ambassador Hotel Schools

Construction of the multi-school campus on the site of the former Ambassador Hotel west of Downtown began in June. A community park will be delivered first in fall 2008, said a spokeswoman for the Los Angeles Unified School District. Plans call for an 825-seat school for kindergarten through third-grade students; the $60 million facility is scheduled for completion in spring 2009. Plans also call for a 1,400-seat school for fourth through eighth graders and a 2,150-seat high school; those schools are estimated at $175 million and are slated to open in 2010. The campus will include two gymnasiums, a swimming pool, a soccer field and extensive athletic facilities. The upper level of the former Cocoanut Grove nightclub will become a 522-seat auditorium, while the lower level will hold dining facilities and a cafeteria. NA


Cathedral High School 

Cathedral High School will hold an official opening for its new gymnasium on Nov. 8, although the facility will be in use by late October, said Brother John Montgomery, the school's principal. Long Beach-based Kluger Architects designed the two-story gymnasium, which will allow students of the all-boys Catholic school to participate in 11 sports. The building uses split-face concrete blocks and a red tile roof to match other structures on campus, and will feature several labs, including one for computer design, as well as a gym with weight facilities, team rooms, lockers and a film room. The 1940s gym was torn down to make way for the current project. Montgomery said the original $14 million campaign to build the one-acre, 48,000-square-foot gym and science building for 630 students was expanded to $17.6 million. The project also includes a renovation of the school's stadium and the installation of an all-weather synthetic football/soccer field and track; construction on the latter will begin in late October with a projected opening of spring 2008. C1


High School For The Visual And Performing Arts

Construction on the LAUSD's new High School No. 9, also known as the High School for the Visual and Performing Arts, is 55% complete, according to an LAUSD spokeswoman. The 238,000-square-foot campus at 450 N. Grand Ave., which broke ground in 2006, is designed by Coop Himmelb(l)au and HMC. The 1,728-student, arts-oriented high school will feature four academies: music, dance, visual arts and performing arts. The school will primarily serve students living in the Belmont High School area, although 500 seats will be open for students from throughout the district. The budget is $208 million and completion is expected by the end of 2008. C4


Los Angeles Trade-Tech College

In June, L.A. Trade-Tech broke ground on the 29-acre community college's south campus. Earlier this year, the Los Angeles Community College District Board of Trustees awarded a $77.8 million contract toward the $227.6 million renovation of the campus at Washington Boulevard and Grand Avenue. Crews are nearly finished moving a ramp that led to a rooftop parking lot, providing room for a new entrance. The project includes an athletic field, a student services building, a technology building and a utility structure. Construction of a $6 million Child Development Center is halfway complete and should wrap in the fall. NA


USC Health Sciences Campus

USC is looking for a developer to build the USC BioMedTech Park, a 100,000-square-foot building that will accommodate multi-tenant bioscience companies. The school recently opened the Harlyne J. Norris Cancer Research Tower, a 10-story, 172,000-square-foot structure, dedicated to cancer research; it houses office space, laboratories and a burgeoning stem cell program. Meanwhile, design work continues on the 80,000-square-foot Broad Institute for Integrative Biology and Stem Cell Research on San Pablo Street. It will be the third new research building this decade on the campus northeast of Downtown Los Angeles. Construction of the LAC+USC Medical Center Replacement Facility continues and is on schedule to open to patients in the second quarter of 2008. Also under discussion is the creation of a new Cardiovascular Thoracic Institute building. NA


USC University Park Campus

The $23 million facelift of Webb Tower will open shortly. The project includes seismic and electrical upgrades as well as a 1,200-vehicle parking structure. Work is also nearing completion on phase two of the Parkside Residential College, a 143,000-square-foot center that will house 440 students. School officials said construction on a 130,000-square-foot building for the College of Cinematic Arts is scheduled to finish by late 2008. Work is also proceeding on the 8,000-square-foot Technical Theater Laboratory for the School of Theater. Overall, USC has committed nearly $300 million to construction projects on its University Park campus. F9


Vista Hermosa

A high school on the 24-acre plot at First and Beaudry streets is rising quickly and the concrete buildings got a wash of color this summer. Crews are nearing completion on parts of the main building's interior, including some classrooms. They have completed structural steel installation, roof work, replacement of the deteriorated sprinkler system from previous buildings and drywall installation, and are currently framing the cafeteria and multi-purpose buildings. The City West campus will have classrooms serving 2,100 students in three buildings, and a separate 500-seat academy will hold a library, student union and parents' center. The campus is scheduled to open in fall 2008. Construction on the site's second component, a park, began in late 2006 and is expected to be complete within the next few months. The budget is $197 million. With earlier costs factored in, the development will total more than $350 million. A5

CULTURAL/ENTERTAINMENT


Angels Flight

John Welborne, president of the non-profit Angels Flight Railway Foundation, said the opening of the tiny funicular that connects Bunker Hill to the Historic Core has been pushed back as late as December. In January, Welborne had publicly stated that the train, closed since a fatal accident in 2001, would open at the end of summer. The manufacturing of a new drive system - part of a final phase of the railway's $2.6 million renovation - could be complete by October. Welborne said he is in talks with the California Public Utilities Commission, which must approve the train before it reopens. The project has been delayed for years and repeated announced reopening dates have not been met. C6


California Science Center

The museum's $165 million World of Ecology expansion is well underway. The concrete has been poured and the structure is rising. The wing will add 170,000 square feet of space to the Exposition Park museum and will host exhibits that demonstrate principles of ecology. The expansion, set to open in 2009, will combine aspects of aquariums, zoos, botanical gardens and science centers. It will feature interactive exhibits and will include 250 species of plants and animals. F10


Central Avenue Art Park

The city still plans to create a three-acre art park on the block bounded by First, Judge John Aiso, Temple and Alameda streets, but must await the construction of a new police headquarters parking facility, said city Chief Legislative Analyst Gerry Miller. The bidding package for the replacement parking and formal designs for the art park are still being drawn. The site, which is the current police parking lot, remains roughly a year from being transformed. D4


Echo Park Pool

Construction continues on the $4.8 million swimming facility at 1410 Colton St. in City West. The renovations by the Department of Recreation and Parks are scheduled to be complete this fall, said project manager Cathie Santo Domingo. The year-round, heated, indoor pool will feature a new roof, electrical system, locker rooms, bathrooms and showers and be accessible to the disabled. The upgrades are designed by West L.A.-based Frank R. Webb Architects. NA


Football Stadium

Although the National Football League supported the Los Angeles Sports & Entertainment Commission's NFL 101/201 event at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum in July, the league and the city remain far apart on the effort to bring a team back to the 1923 venue in Exposition Park. Former City Councilman and current state Sen. Mark Ridley-Thomas began the attempt in the mid-1990s, and Eighth District City Councilman Bernard Parks has helmed the effort in recent years. Designs presented to the NFL show a 67,000-seat stadium with about 180 luxury suites; converting the historic venue and maintaining elements such as the peristyle have been estimated to cost around $800 million. In April, plans to temporarily convert the Coliseum for the 2016 Summer Olympics were halted when the United States Olympic Committee chose Chicago over Los Angeles as the U.S. nominee. The currently 90,000-capacity stadium continues to host USC football and other occasional events. NA


Imaginasian Theater

The transformation of the former Linda Lea theater at 215 S. Main St. is more than 50% complete. The $3 million ImaginAsian Theater will be a modern one-screen movie house that will show first-run and classic Asian films, Bollywood hits and other movies. Crews are currently working on the interior, according to the developer, Costa Mesa-based Cinema Properties Group. In March, all but the exterior walls of the rundown 1924 theater were demolished. Hodgetts + Fung Associates is designing the sleek, glass and steel, cube-shaped project set to open this fall. The venue is slightly less than 10,000 square feet and will have stadium seating for 265, a small eatery and space for community meetings. D5


L.A. Live

The first phase of the $2.5 billion sports and entertainment district adjacent to Staples Center is set to open with the debut of the Nokia Theatre. The 7,100-seat facility will host its first concert Oct. 18, and will feature state-of-the-art acoustics and "intimate" sight lines - no seat will be further than 210 feet from the stage. The theater is part of the Nokia Plaza, a 40,000-square-foot open-air space that will be the central meeting place of L.A. Live. It will include Club Nokia, a 2,400-seat standalone venue for musical acts and cultural shows. Later phases will offer restaurants, retail, a 14-screen Regal Cinema, Lucky Strike Bowling Center, the Conga Room nightclub and a 54-story Convention Center headquarters hotel. Among the restaurants that will occupy the project are The Farm of Beverly Hills, Fleming's Prime Steakhouse, Rosa Mexicano, Yard House, Katsuya and a new concept from Wolfgang Puck. The entire 27-acre project is scheduled to wrap in 2010. B8


Los Angeles Theatre Center

The Los Angeles Theatre Center is slated to reopen Oct. 25, said Lori Zimmerman, general manager of the Latino Theatre Company, which in 2005 won a 20-year contract from the city to operate the venue at 514 S. Spring St. The LTC has overseen a $4 million transformation of the Historic Core space that is turning the aging structure into a three-theater venue with new seating, lights and other amenities. John Sergio Fisher has handled designs and Cushman & Wakefield is the project manager. The plan will also create a new home for the Latino Museum of History, Art & Culture in the lobby and basement, and there may be a patio cafe. Opening festivities are expected to be announced shortly. D6


Million Dollar Theatre

The $1 million-plus refurbishment of the historic theater at Third Street and Broadway is nearly complete and the venue is expected to reopen by the end of the year, said theater manager Robert Voskanian. Already completed upgrades include replacement of the carpet and drapes, electrical repairs, repainting and a freshly tiled lobby. Restroom improvements remain on the to-do list. Built by Sid Grauman and opened in 1918, the theater seats more than 2,000 people; the refurbished venue will host film screenings, movie premieres, stage performances and concerts. C6


Natural History Museum

The Exposition Park museum is in the process of restoring and seismically strengthening its original home, a 1913 building designed by Hudson & Munsell. The $84 million transformation will include the installation of new exhibits in its historic rotunda as well as in portions of the adjacent 1920s building. The project will also restore the 1913 edifice's architectural details including terra cotta gargoyles, florid plaster ceilings, ornate stained glass skylights and mosaic tile floors. The adjacent structure will also be groomed and seismically strengthened. The restoration is expected to take a little more than a year, said a museum spokeswoman. The project will use private and public funds. E10


Regent Theatre

Construction is expected to begin this year on a makeover of the venue at 448 S. Main St., according to a spokesman for developer Gilmore Associates. Renovations should be complete by early 2008. Gilmore Associates last year signed a long-term lease for the 10,000-square-foot Historic Core property, which will host live music, a bar and a restaurant. The theater has recently been open for some concerts during the monthly Downtown Art Walk. D6


Variety Arts Center

Developer David Houk is working to restore the Variety Arts Center at 940 S. Figueroa St. He plans to turn the 1924 theater and event space, which he purchased from Anschutz Entertainment Group, into a modern facility that produces new plays and musicals. The $10 million restoration will include reseating the 1,000-capacity main theater, cleaning the ornate ceiling and modernizing the electrical and HVAC systems. The former club space will also be redone as a private dining club. Houk, the former owner of the Pasadena Playhouse, plans to move his offices and theater company into the location once the project is complete. He said he is continuing to work on financing for the renovation, which he hopes to complete sometime next year. B8

BARS & RESTAURANTS


Bottle Rock

South Park's Met Lofts at 11th and Flower streets will house a 4,000-square-foot wine bar called Bottle Rock. The combination wine shop, tasting room and small plates cafe has its flagship establishment in Culver City. The lofty interior is expected to draw the Staples Center crowd as well as residents of the 264-unit complex. Customers can sip their wine along with cheese, charcuterie, panini and chocolate. The project recently received approval and is expected to open by February. B8


Chaya Brasserie

According to the most recent information available, Chaya Brasserie, a high-end Asian fusion restaurant with glitzy locales in Venice and Beverly Hills, plans to open in City National Plaza. The restaurant is expected to arrive next year and occupy 7,000 square feet inside the twin 51-story black granite office towers at Fifth and Flower streets. Chaya is known for its Italian, Japanese and French cuisine. B6


Church & State

Restaurateur Steven Arroyo said his 70-seat eatery on the ground floor of the Biscuit Company Lofts will open in mid-November. At 3,000 square feet, the former Nabisco factory loading dock in the Arts District will retain many of its original elements including the brick floors and copper doors. The French brasserie will serve traditional favorites such as steak frites and oysters, and will offer beer and wine (a full bar is planned later). Church & State will be open daily for dinner and weekdays for breakfast and lunch. Arroyo brought L.A. the popular tapas eatery Cobras and Matadors and Silver Lake's Malo. NA


Crocker Club

A new bar and lounge is expected to open by November in the basement of the Spring Arts Tower at 453 S. Spring St. Vincent Terzian, CEO and president of Hollywood-based Five-Five Endeavors, said patrons will enter the speakeasy-themed nightspot through a hidden door and mingle in the basement's vault. The 6,000-square-foot space, which could serve as a private members club, will be a casual bar and lounge with a 1920s feel; Terzian is refurbishing the original Italian marble, mosaic tile floors, and oak and maple touches. It is named after a former tenant of the 1914 building, the Crocker Citizens National Bank. The club will open with an extensive specialty drink list that will include old-fashioned cocktails. C6


Harlem

Nightlife duo Elizabeth Peterson and Tony Gower plan to embark on their fourth Downtown project - previous venues were Bordello, Royal Claytons and the soon-to-open Bridge Tavern. Harlem would unfold in the San Fernando Building at Fourth and Main streets in a 13,000-square-foot space. Peterson said the design phase for the planned speakeasy will get underway in spring 2008. D6


La Porta

Currently used for art exhibits and filming, the lofty space at the southeast corner of Fourth and Spring streets in the Continental Building is slated to become a Spanish tapas restaurant called La Porta. The split-level, lounge-like establishment would be developed by Gilmore Associates. No starting date has been announced. C6


Mercury Liquors

Developer Andrew Meieran said the transformation of a former bank vault in the basement of the Los Angeles Trust and Savings Bank Building at 215 W. Sixth St. could be complete by the end of the year. Construction still hinges on the completion of condo conversions taking place in the building above. The project would create an 8,000-square-foot retro bar featuring white marble floors, walnut wood paneling, polished stainless steel walls and much of the original architecture, including the vault's 38-ton circular door. C7


Origami Bistro & Bar

From the owner of Valencia's Origami Bistro, the Downtown Los Angeles version of the restaurant is set to open in late January, said owner Brian Lee. The 3,300-square-foot space on the ground floor of the Douglas Building at Third and Spring streets will feature a full sushi bar and a martini lounge. Lee said the cuisine will focus on Japanese tapas, also known as izakaya, with appetizer-size Japanese fusion dishes. The modern Asian decor will use smooth lines, natural elements such as a pebble wall, and black Indonesian bamboo. C5


Tranquility Base

This lunar-themed restaurant on the ground floor of the Sky project at 801 S. Grand Ave. is set to hold a grand opening in mid-November, said restaurateur David Tardif. The 3,166-square-foot American cuisine establishment will change with the seasons, from the California-style tapas menu to the wine to the decor. The casual-chic lounge will include oversized chairs and couches, and a 50-seat patio with a fire pit. C7

BUSINESS


611 W. Sixth St.

Developer 611 W. Sixth Street LLC and New York-based Chetrit Group are in the final design phase for what would be the largest adaptive reuse project in the city, according to a representative for the developer. Once the tallest building in Downtown Los Angeles, 611 W. Sixth St. is slated to become a hub of more than 500 residential and commercial condominiums. The first 15 floors would be transformed into 135 office condos while 402 live/work units are planned for floors 16 to 42. The 620-foot tall edifice also includes 712 parking spaces. Architecture firm Epstein ISI will handle the conversion. B7


7+Fig Renovation 

New York-based Brookfield Properties purchased the 7+Fig mall last year and is still working on plans to expand and renovate the mostly outdoor shopping center, said a spokesman for the developer. Brookfield is preparing a complete repositioning of the mall at Seventh and Figueroa streets, including an expansion of more than 150,000 square feet. In the meantime, the company is working to bring new restaurants to the food court level. New stores could include a big-name home outlet, said the company official. B7


At&T Center Renovation 

The building at 12th and Olive streets in South Park has a new lobby and a food court with recently opened tenants including Starbucks, Subway and Trimana Express. The center also holds a FedEx/Kinko's. A Robeks and Japanese restaurant Mitaki are under construction. A second phase of upgrades, still in the design stage, will likely start by the end of the year and could take up to a year to complete, said a spokesman for owner LBA Realty. LBA purchased the 32-story high-rise for $130 million. During the summer, the longtime top-floor restaurant was closed to make way for office space. William Pereira's iconic edifice, long known as the Transamerica Building, was updated earlier this year with modern metal panels and a glass curtain wall. C9


Convention Center Hotel

A 54-story structure housing a JW Marriott Hotel and The Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Residences will be the focal point for L.A. Live. Groundbreaking for the $900 million Convention Center headquarters hotel, which will contain 1,000 rooms, took place in June, signaling a three-year build-out. The Marriott's rooms will comprise the bulk of an L-shaped structure that will anchor the base of the glass-clad tower housing the Ritz, and will feature the largest ballroom in the city at 3,000 seats. The Ritz-Carlton (Marriott owns the Ritz) rooms will start on the 27th floor. More than 200 Ritz-Carlton condos will fill the upper reaches of the building. B8


Embassy Hotel

A planned conversion of the former Embassy Hotel and Theater at 851 S. Grand Ave. into the trendy Gansevoort West has been called off. Earlier this year, developers WSA Management and the Chetrit Group broke ties on the project. WSA, the company behind the Hotel Gansevoort in Manhattan and the Gansevoort South in Miami, will not be involved, said a company spokesperson. New York-based Chetrit Group has not announced new plans for the Embassy site. C8


L.A. Fashion Center

The main structure of the 560,000-square-foot garment industry center at 1458 S. San Pedro St. has been completed and an opening is slated for the end of the year, said an official with developer Los Angeles Fashion Center, LLP. Almost three-quarters of the 196 for-purchase retail spaces and showrooms for wholesalers and manufacturers have been sold at an average price of $700,000. The units average 1,200 square feet. FedEx and UPS facilities, a food court and a bank will round out the development, also known as LA Face. E9


Louie Restaurant And Market

The Louie Restaurant and Gourmet Market in the refurbished Brockman Building at Seventh Street and Grand Avenue is scheduled to open in mid-2008. The gourmet grocer and restaurant will be housed in a 10,000-square-foot space below the Brockman's 80 condominiums (where renovations are underway). The market will be open from 6 a.m. until late evening, and will offer items including homemade baked goods, sauces, soups, European pastries, organic vegetables, sustainable seafood and fresh pizza. C7


Maguire Office Tower

Maguire Properties is talking with several potential tenants of a proposed 50-story building, but no deals have been announced, and a groundbreaking will not occur until the high-rise is 40% to 50% pre-leased, said the company's Peggy Moretti. The building at Seventh and Figueroa streets overlooking the 110 Freeway would be a 1 million-square-foot structure that exclusively serves the office market. Once construction begins, it is estimated to take 36 months. No time goal has been set for the groundbreaking, said Moretti. The building being designed by Richard Keating of Keating/Khang would be the first new office tower in Downtown in more than 15 years. Maguire Properties is headed by Robert F. Maguire. B7


Marriott Hotel Renovation

According to a spokesman for the Los Angeles-based Namco Capital Group, there is no start date yet for the $30 million planned hotel renovation, which is expected to take 18 months. Improvements for the 1983 hotel will include a redesign of the lobby, new high-end eateries, upgraded banquet rooms, lighting and room improvements, and the addition of a spa. The hotel will continue to operate under the Marriott name. Namco Capital purchased the 469-room Downtown Marriott through its subsidiary, LA Hotel Venture, in March. B6


Orchid Hotel & Restaurant Oh!

A stylish 68-room boutique hotel targeting the business traveler is set to open at the end of the month, said General Manager Rebecca Sanares. Located at 819 S. Olive St., the 1920s hotel was developed by the O Hotel Group; renovations took more than two years. Room amenities include executive desks, high-speed Internet, flat screen plasma TVs, ergonomic chairs, an MP3 hookup and six pillows from which to choose. The common areas feature modern design elements, dark wood, earth tones and Restaurant Oh!, which is located in the lobby and seats 60. The restaurant will serve Mediterranean tapas by chef Corey Locker. A health spa is set to open in spring 2008, while a basement lounge is expected to debut later this year. The Orchid Hotel is the first of several planned for the region. C7


Stanford Regency Plaza

Developer KI Group has been working on permits and plans for a 400,000-square-foot wholesale condominium complex at 810 E. Pico Blvd. The project, priced slightly more than $30 million, would create 150 units from 1,000 to 2,500 square feet that would sell for $900,000 to $1.3 million. Excavation of the site began early this year. Architecture firm MAI is handling designs. KI Group officials have set an anticipated opening date of late 2008. NA


Wilshire Grand Hotel Renovation

A new state-of-the-art ballroom level at the hotel at 930 Wilshire Blvd. has been finished. The $50 million, multi-phase project has seen the renovation or creation of several ballrooms, along with more than 50,000 square feet of meeting space, according to hotel spokesman Marc Loge. The next phase, which will begin in December, includes remodeling all 900 guest rooms, followed by a remake of the hotel's lobbies and common areas. The overhaul is being designed by Long Beach-based architect Concepts Four. The renovation was spurred by the development of L.A. Live a few blocks south. B7

NON-PROFIT/COMMUNITY


Donald T. Sterling Homeless Center

Real estate mogul and Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling announced in April that he had purchased land at the corner of Sixth and Wall streets in Skid Row. Sterling said he intended to move forward with a $50 million homeless center. According to the most recent information available, partners and service providers are still being sought and no specific plan has been submitted to the city. Sterling has said he wants the building to include a medical and legal center as well as a homeless court. NA


First United Methodist Church

Three proposals for a $60 million mixed-use development at 1010 S. Flower St. that would include the First United Methodist Church are currently under consideration. A trio of developer and architect teams, whose names have not been released, entered a competition earlier this year and a winning design could be picked as soon as this month. According to a consultant for the church, the designs could include a mixed-use office and apartment building, a residential condominium complex or an extended-stay hotel tower. No matter what is selected, the new development would include a 500-seat auditorium, classrooms, offices and a sky chapel for FUMC. A proposal for a smaller project was scrapped two years ago due to lack of funding. Burbank-based BTG Advisors is helping the church pick a developer and an architect. No timetable has been announced. B8


Homeboy Industries

Construction on the new Homeboy Industries headquarters at Alameda and Bruno streets in Chinatown is complete and staff is moving into the building. A grand opening is planned for Oct. 2, according to a spokeswoman for the pioneering gang prevention entity. The 20,000-square-foot facility will hold Homeboy's bakery, the Homegirl Cafe and Homegirl Catering, as well as a retail shop for Homeboy gear. The cafe will seat 96 people and will have a separate kitchen for its catering component. The building will include the nonprofit's administrative offices and support services for gang rehabilitation, such as tattoo removal and job placement assistance. Homeboy's silk-screening facility may also move once a second phase of the building is complete. Homeboy, led by Father Gregory Boyle, has long operated in Boyle Heights. C2


House Ear Institute

The new Wallis Annenberg Research Center at the House Ear Institute is complete and a grand opening will take place in mid-November, said spokeswoman Christa Spieth Nuber. The 25,000-square-foot addition, a wing for hearing health research, is part of a larger campaign. Architects Perkins & Will handled the designs of the $45 million project and the contractors are Rudolph and Sletten. The development, at Alvarado and Third streets west of Downtown, received a $10 million donation from the Annenberg Foundation. NA


Inner-City Arts

Construction on a $9 million complex for the Skid Row nonprofit has begun, with demolition of an existing warehouse in August and initial construction in September, said Sharyn Church, deputy director of Inner-City Arts. Plans by architect Michael Maltzan for the facility at 720 S. Kohler St. include space for a new ceramics complex, a library and a $3 million community theater; the latter will create costume and set design shops and a green room, and will enable Inner-City Arts to significantly increase its drama program. It will also provide a venue for student and professional theatrical and musical productions. Santa Monica-based landscape designer Nancy Goslee Power is overseeing a children's garden. E7


LAC + USC Medical Center

Construction is 97% complete on the $820 million, 25-acre facility at Merengo and Chicago streets northeast of Downtown. The project, once slated to open this summer, is now expected to be complete by December, with move-ins scheduled for spring 2008. The 600-bed development includes a seven-story outpatient structure, a five-story diagnostic and treatment building and an eight-story inpatient tower. The complex will replace four hospitals, including two facilities damaged in the 1994 Northridge earthquake. The Federal Emergency Management Agency, the Office of Emergency Services and county bonds are financing the project. Los Angeles-based HOK and Santa Monica firm LBL Associated Architects are handling the designs. NA


Little Tokyo Recreation Center

Plans are still in the works to create a community center with a four-court gym that would serve as a premier martial arts venue, said Little Tokyo Service Center Executive Director Bill Watanabe. Watanabe said the city recently acquired the last major parcel of land for police and public parking structures on Los Angeles Street between Second and Third streets. The LTSC is discussing options with city officials to build the recreation center on top of the proposed parking structure. Plans call for a 3,000-square-foot facility that could host community events and basketball and volleyball tournaments. D5


YWCA Job Corps Campus

The YWCA of Greater Los Angeles is still waiting on an agreement with the federal government before moving forward with a campus expansion. A groundbreaking was held in 2006 for the $52 million Job Corps Campus in South Park, but the Department of Labor has not given final approval for funding, said spokeswoman May Chen Tham. The plans call for a 154,000-square-foot project at Olympic Boulevard and Olive Street with 200 rooms for students and an intake center, cafeteria, library, and medical and dental centers that will serve 1,200 students annually. The seven-story steel and glass structure designed by Jenkins, Gales and Martinez Architects would put the YWCA Job Corps under one roof, rather than on two satellite campuses, said Tham. C8

OPENED IN THE PAST FOUR MONTHS


Colburn School

In late August, the Colburn School opened the doors on a $120 million expansion. The project at 200 S. Grand Ave. provides on-campus dormitories for the Conservatory of Music and allows for Colburn to add about 1,000 students. The 326,000-square-foot development features a 12-story building, a central plaza, and new recording and rehearsal facilities. The Bunker Hill project also holds a state-of-the-art auditorium, which will host concerts and programs open to the public. Downtown-based Pfeiffer Partners handled the designs. C5


Emerald Terrace

Residents have already moved in and now developer Meta Housing is planning a grand opening for a $25 million, four-story complex at 1345 Emerald St. in City West. The 98,000-square-foot project features 85 units from 700 to 1,000 square feet; the building holds 149 adults and 143 children. The vanilla, blue and gray structure has a main courtyard, patio furniture and playground equipment. Rents run from $348 to $961. A5


Glo

Developed by Holland Partners, a 208-unit apartment complex opened this summer at the southeast corner of Wilshire Boulevard and Bixel Street in City West. A 108-unit structure fronts Wilshire Boulevard while a second 93-apartment building is set back from the street. A 7,000-square-foot retail collection is planned, with a Starbucks already signed. Units range from 600 to 1,250 square feet, though most average about 1,000 square feet. Starting rents for one-bedrooms are $1,708, two-bedrooms begin at $2,540 and three-bedrooms are $3,000 and up. There is also a 20% affordable housing component. A7


Market Lofts/Ralphs

The much anticipated Ralphs supermarket debuted in July, and the Market Lofts atop the grocery store opened last month. Lee Homes and CIM Group partnered on the project that includes 267 condos and retail at Ninth and Flower streets. It is the second phase in CIM Group's five-phase, $500 million South Village project. The 50,000-square-foot Ralphs marks Downtown's first new full-service grocery store in more than 50 years. The Fresh Fare concept features gourmet offerings such as wine, cheese and olive stations, a deli, florist and a pharmacy. Also coming to the street-level retail space are a Quiznos, Coldstone Creamery, Robeks and a UPS store. B8


Milano Lofts

The project from developer Izek Shomof, formerly called the Delano Lofts, opened in May and is approximately 90% leased, with rents ranging from $1,400 to $3,400. The $11 million adaptive reuse effort at Sixth Street and Grand Avenue features 99 luxury loft units on 13 floors, from 600 to 1,600 square feet, with two levels of underground parking holding 30 spaces. There is also a fitness center and an outdoor deck. Ground floor retail includes the Yorkshire Grill and Carl's Jr. Signage reflecting the building's new name should be in place by the end of next month, said Shomof. C7


Pan American Lofts

After several months of delays, residents began moving in last month to the 111-year-old former office building at Third Street and Broadway. Developed by Urban Pacific Builders, the $20 million project includes 40 condominiums ranging from 660 to 1,250 square feet and encircling an inner courtyard. Most units have exposed brick and floor-to-ceiling windows. The 6,400-square-foot ground-floor retail space will contain an existing wedding chapel and apparel business; plans have not been announced for the remaining street-front space. C5


Riordan's Tavern

Opened last month, former Mayor Richard Riordan's new restaurant and bar at 875 S. Figueroa St. (adjacent to The Original Pantry Café, which Riordan also owns) features warm brick walls, tin ceilings and about a dozen dark wood booths and tables. A cozy bar to the right of the entrance provides plenty of old school libations, with icy martinis at the ready. Clusters of pictures featuring the former mayor during and before his City Hall tenure dot the walls and casual lighting gives off a warm glow. Televisions tuned to sports channels hang on the walls. The small menu features mostly surf and turf items, a handful of salads and a sandwich carvery. B8


Santee Court Parking Garage

In May, a 420-space parking garage opened at 636 S. Maple St. in the Fashion District. The seven-level facility holds 120 spaces for residents of MJW Investments' Santee Court; the other 300 slots are open to the public and cost $3 a day. The project took nearly three years to complete and is built atop an MTA bus holding station. D7


SB Lofts

Developer Barry Shy has begun leasing the SB Lofts at 548 S. Spring St., and about 30 people have moved into the Historic Core complex. The $26 million conversion, originally intended as condominiums, features 184 apartments with retail on the ground floor. The units, which feature raw concrete floors, exposed steel and high ceilings, range from 600 to 1,200 square feet with rents from $1,200 to $2,500. D7


South/Luma

The second phase of Portland-based South Group's South project opened in June and about 90% of the 236 units have sold, according to a spokeswoman for South Group. The $80 million development at 11th and Hope streets is a 19-story tower and is only the second residential building in Downtown to earn a green certification as a LEED building. The project includes penthouses, two-story townhomes, and one-, two- and three-bedroom layouts ranging from 750 to 3,400 square feet. Amenities include hardwood floors, built-in kitchens, designer fixtures, balconies and a plaza pool deck shared with Elleven, the first South development, which opened in 2006. B9


Takami Sushi & Elevate Lounge

This $5 million restaurant and lounge, developed by Downtown Entertainment Group, opened Aug. 18 for dinner (the lounge debuted Aug. 10). The Tag Front-designed space features windows that wrap around the 6,000-square-foot space atop the entire 21st floor of the 811 Wilshire Building. The ultra modern venue is designed with an indoor-outdoor effect, with glass dividers that slide inside pockets in the walls to expose the patio. B8


Teramachi Senior Housing

All 127 condominiums have been sold in the $42 million, 1.6-acre project at Third and San Pedro streets in Little Tokyo. According to a spokesman for developer Tibold Construction, however, buyers include some investors and 15 to 20 units are expected to become available in the coming months. The four-story, modern building features high ceilings, a pool, a Zen garden, a koi pond in the center courtyard and a public kitchen and lounge on each floor. Some units include large decks, skyline views and soaking tubs. The project was designed by VTBS and includes three retail units on the ground floor, which house a social services center, a hair salon and a book store. D5


USC Credit Union Headquarters

The four-story, 45,000-square-foot Italian-style building at 3720 S. Flower St. is complete and has received a temporary occupancy permit. The $15 million project near USC will house a retail branch of the credit union and a workshop facility on the ground floor by October. Various school departments and the credit union's administrative offices have already moved in to the upper floors. Del Amo Construction was in charge of the brick veneer and red clay-roofed structure, which was designed by Frank R. Webb Architects. F9


----------



## TICONLA1

OK, so according to what i'm reading here, the City House, and the Olympic are still a go..! several 30+ floor residential towers in the south park, and historic core, up for approval. And last but not least, the Zen tower to start in January, 2009. (I sure hope that was a misprint, and meant to be Jan. 08.!!?)


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



k3d said:


> I heard they were using this helicopter to fight fires in northern Cal last weekend so they postphoned until today. They were also lifting some other large crates to another rooftop.





ziggy331 said:


> I was also at the Kings open house so I decided to take some picts around Staples. Enjoy!
> 
> *Hanover*- A little bit more of the green tarp is coming off in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L.A. Live*
> Looking down Fig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L.A. Central Site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ritz Residences Showroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New AT&T Sign*


----------



## soup or man




----------



## ArchiTennis

is that a concrete slab? shouldn't there be like pylons and stuff first? or did I just miss that?


----------



## soup or man

The Ritz (and Concerto) are weird. They put the cranes in first, then a slab of concrete, then pylons. 

Just as long as it gets built. No matter what the method.


----------



## diz

LA is booming! I love the new projects!


----------



## colemonkee

These were taken today, Sunday, September 23rd. 


*Evo*
Working on the 19th floor, so 4 more to go.



















All three South buildings from 12th and Flower. From this angle, Evo should be just taller than the AT&T Center when it's topped out. Frank L. Robinson building demolition in the foreground.











*LA Live*
Just one shot here, looking down Figueroa. Ritz Residences picture in the appropriate thread.











*Hanover Tower*
The crown is slowly getting finished off.










A close-up of the exterior cladding. From what I could tell, it looks like a combination of painted concrete and stucco. I'll wait until it's finished to fully render a judgement, but I don't have high hopes.











*717 Flower*
Working on the 5th floor. It's already starting to make it's presence known from Figueroa.











*LAPD Headquarters*
This one shot up in no time. Already working on the 6th floor. 










The crane arm has been dropped down because someone snuck into the site at night and started playing with the crane, as well as making off with some electrical equipment. Ironic that the building that's supposed to be the most secure in this building boom is the one with the worst security.


----------



## TICONLA1

Threehundred said:


> The Ritz (and Concerto) are weird. They put the cranes in first, then a slab of concrete, then pylons.
> 
> Just as long as it gets built. No matter what the method.


This method of foundation engineering is known as a "mat" foundation, where the actual foundation is just a large and thick concrete slab, in some cases the columns would have "sockets" below the slab, and in other cases the sockets would be connected together with concrete "floorbeams" or "straps", however in these cases its just a slab, which is a common foundation system in Los Angeles, for buildings under 35 floors, (weight is also a factor) 

The largest building that i've personally seen with a standard mat foundation in LA is the 54 story 777 tower, this mat is 11' 6" thick.

The 48 story Citigroup tower at 5th and Flower, has a socketed mat with straps, and a main slab thickness of 10' 4".

The US bank tower is also on a mat, (socketed) this one almost 19' thick.


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



fridayinla said:


> A few construction photos I took this weekend to add to LAofAnaheim and Colemonkee's shots. A couple shots are similar to what they posted, but:
> 
> *LA Live / Nokia Theater & Plaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Hearn Court getting repaved in foreground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA Central Site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Market Lofts Coffee Bean* - Opening Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *717 Ninth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAPD Headquarters*


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



Westsidelife said:


> Here's a little somethin' I whipped up in my spare time. This is what the Los Angeles skyline will look like once Park Fifth, LA Live, Concerto (tower one), Hanover (wasn't topped off in the original photo), and LA Central are completed. The heights are a bit off, but the overall impact on the skyline is more or less the same.


----------



## soup or man

From SSP:



RAlossi said:


> The Hanover Tower/717 Olympic's green construction tarp is coming down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos at angelenic here.


----------



## Westsidelife

*October 5, 2007*



FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Well, woke up so late for school that my school day went a little different...
> 
> 717 Ninth: now working on the 6th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS store at Market Lofts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanover: doesn't look as bad as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT&T Center: New windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figueroa Central: nothing yet*, notice the Hanover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA Live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Bldg: notice the cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia Theatre: notice the screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Av project or ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAPD: just skyrocketted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cought my attention:


----------



## Kailyas

Beautiful city that never sleep!


----------



## lloydsk

*Yes it really is a beautiful city*

And always interesting unique


----------



## lloydsk

*Just got back form Seattle*

And decided to take a walk downtown - being very excited to be back in LA. (Im never leaving again). Anyway while up in Seattle I started to think that Seattle had more skyscrapers than LA and was bigger because I kept looking at LA skyline photos and they seemed to0 pale by comparrison. Boy was I wrong. One building in DT LA takes up about four blocks of DT seattle. And the buildings are so monumental. Alone and towering so individual. But what really struck me other than how cheap the food is at the central market (about Two pound of salmon w/brocolli and cabbage from the Hawaiian Stand for 3.50. Grapes 50 cents a pound and two pounds of asparagus for one dollar!) was how monumental the new buildings are but that they are more like sculptures. Not stuck next to anything just freestanding works of art. When I got to the new Police headquaters I felt like I was in heaven. The way it sits next to the Morphisis Transpotation building like two massive art pieces and next to that is the Great LA Tmes building and the landmark City Hall across the street and then the magical Disney concert hall on top of the hill so proudly. Then over the tops of other buildings Id see other buildings sticking out all from different periods of history, from mosaic domes to boroque towers it seemed so european. But what really got me was the view space in between the PH and the Trans Bldg of St Vibianas Bell tower chiming through against this beige pale blue sky it was magnificent, precious, world class. As I walked up the street towards the library (4th I think) I looked back at the alley of old sandy colored buildings lining the street lit by this beautiful sandy blue sky making everything so three dimensional and I was struck by the exact -to the tee colors of a Caneletto. I began to realize that the newer buildings are glorifying the architecture around them by bringing them out of a too long hidden light. I think once park fifth is completed and The grand avenue project is finished there will be a major international focus onto downtown Los Angeles bigger than we have realized. Part of the fun were tourist pulling over in cars asking how to get to certain locations. I never really saw much of that down here before when I lived here it was always really local.:banana:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

definitely, things are changing for the better. I believe that once the Ritz gets to about 30 stories tall, the people will really take notice. Also, according to AEG rep Tim liewikie, There are 3 new hotels that will be announced for the LA Live area and they will be made public soon. Add in Park Fifth, The grand and all the adaptive reuse, were looking good. Also, all the new investment into the area is forcing owners of older buildings to clean them up and fix them up as well as invest new money in the area.

Im my opinion, the most important development for Downtown in the future is the Broadway Initiative as well as the Downtown Connector. Both are very necessary and will alter the area forever.


----------



## lloydsk

*Our lady of the angels*

what do you think of the Cathedral. The low sloping ceiling really bothers me - shouldnt it soar- it closes in the space makes it look smaller I mean if your gonna build the largest cathedral in America shouldnt you at least go for it. It just doendt seem magnificent. When I walk in I dont feel inspired I keep looking for ways to justify it.hno:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i actually liked the cathedral and the different look of it. its different and amazing in its own way.


----------



## Don Omar

LA Real Estate Mogul Plans to Light Up Blade Runner-Style Billboards









_Los Angeles, 2019_









_Los Angeles, 2009_

By Vince Beiser
04.21.08
wired.com

Wasn't Blade Runner supposed to depict a bleak, dystopian future? Someone really should tell Sonny Astani. The 55-year-old real estate mogul is planning to bring 2019 Los Angeles to life in the form of two 14-story animated billboards modeled on Ridley Scott's opening sequence. "I saw Blade Runner at least five times," says Astani, whose empire encompasses thousands of Southern California apartment units. "The billboards always struck me." Astani's signs will appear on the sides of adjacent condo towers being constructed in downtown LA. The idea, pending city approval, is to install hundreds of rows of LEDs, each spaced 6 inches apart, across the buildings' floor-to-ceiling windows. Residents will be able to see out, but viewed from a distance the pixel-like lights will coalesce into an image. Now if only he could get some kind of android workforce to build them.


----------



## lloydsk

*Nothin Happening IN LA anymore?*

the new High school of performing arts is interesting. I hate all these schools thier building I dont like the complex on Wilshire where the Ambassador was Its criminal. I dont think we can afford to tear our history down. Too many people view this city as a real estate goldmine and I think the LAUSD is just blowing smoke.


----------



## Mr.Hollywood

woah


----------



## tony8

Nice Design! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Raymondzhydra

wilshire is beautiful


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Korean Air to build $1billion tower project in Los Angeles!!!*

Korean Air has announced plans to develop a $ 1 billion mixed use complex in downtown Los Angeles that will transform the city’s skyline and be a symbol of civic pride for the city’s Korean community, the second largest outside of Seoul. If approved, it will be the first new downtown development project in Los Angeles since the economic downturn and the first major office building to be built there in two decades.

Developed by Thomas Properties Group and designed by Los Angeles based A.C. Martin, the 1.75 million-sq ft project calls for two high rise towers: a 40-storey luxury hotel tower with up to 700 rooms topped with several floors of condominiums and a 60-story office tower connected with plazas and 18,000 sq ft of public space. 










While the economy is still in turmoil, the development process in Los Angeles is archaic and thus lengthy. In making the announcement now, Thomas Properties, which has extensive experience building complex projects in the city, is positioning itself to be first in line when the rebound occurs. Jim Thomas, CEO of the development company, told the LA business journal that with its current 88 percent office occupancy level, downtown will need a Class A office building in the next three to five years. To meet that timeline we need to get started right now. Thomas said.










Korean Air and Thomas Properties said they expect financing will be available by the time *construction begins in 2011.*










LINK: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11446


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Another stunning project in L.A*

*Unveiled: 1340 South Figueroa.*










Despite the ongoing real estate slump, a new 43-story residential condominium designed by Daniel Libeskind has been proposed for the southern edge of downtown LA’s South Park neighborhood. 

The tower, at 1340 South Figueroa Street, across from the LA Convention Center, is being developed by a consortium of Korean companies called CA Human Technologies. The group is also working on a new mixed-use project on the site of the Wilshire Grand Hotel.










The project's massing follows that of many recent condo high-rises, with its main tower sitting on a podium of parking and retail. In true Libeskind fashion, the steel-clad building’s form is made of a series of angular cuts and protrusions from an otherwise square structure. The project, still awaiting planning approval, includes 273 market rate units—each with its own balcony— two stories of retail, a spa, and seven stories of parking, one of which is underground.

The building team, which also includes structural engineers WSP Cantor Seinuk, hopes to complete construction by 2013. The developer says it has in-house financing, so no delays are expected related to the credit crisis. When constructed, the building will be Libeskind’s first in southern California.










Project: 1340 South Figueroa
Architect: Daniel Libeskind
Location: Downtown Los Angeles
Developer: CA Human Technologies
Completion Date: 2013


LINK: http://archpaper.com/e-board_rev.asp?News_ID=3427


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## WA

I dont like the design of 1340 Fiqueroa, it looks like someone punched into its side.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Great looking projects. Hopefully they will be built.


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

I'm especially excited for the Korean Air tower...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

WA said:


> I dont like the design of 1340 Fiqueroa, it looks like someone punched into its side.


Its a futuristic and very dynamic building of course in my point of vieuw  :cheers: .

Liebeskind is a "avand garde" architect.


----------



## novaguy

Those newly proposed towers are look'in real sharp.


----------



## meds

Korean Air looks amazing


----------



## dachacon

heres the article about the tower and some renderings:



San Marino Guy said:


> South Korean firm unveils plans to put its stamp on L.A. skyline
> Thomas Properties Group Inc.
> The two high-rise towers are rendered in blue in this image.
> Conglomerate Korean Air proposes building a pair of high-rises to replace the aging Wilshire Grand hotel. The project would cost $1 billion.
> By Roger Vincent and Peter Pae
> April 3, 2009
> 
> The aging Wilshire Grand hotel and adjoining offices in downtown Los Angeles would be demolished and replaced with a $1-billion hotel, office and retail complex under a plan by one of South Korea's largest business conglomerates.
> 
> The proposal is unexpected at a time when builders are backing away from big projects, and when the market for office space and condominiums has softened considerably because of the recession.
> 
> At 1.8 million square feet, the project is also a testament to the rising clout of L.A.'s Korean community, the largest outside of Seoul.
> 
> "This will be an icon of the Korean community for Los Angeles," said Yang Ho Cho, the chairman of Korean Air, which is developing the project.
> 
> Korean Air is the flagship company for Hanjin Group, which has $20 billion in annual revenue from its interests in land, sea and air transportation as well as construction, heavy industry, finance and information services.
> 
> Hanjin's involvement raises the project to a new level, marking the first time that a South Korean developer has engaged in an endeavor of this magnitude. The move is particularly significant because the company is what South Koreans call a chaebol, one of the family-owned conglomerates that dominate the nation's economy.
> 
> "This is on a bigger scale and it shows the growing clout" of Korean and Korean American investors, said Kyeyoung Park, associate professor of anthropology at UCLA's Center for Korean Studies.
> 
> Plans for the project, announced Thursday, call for replacing the 1950s-era Wilshire Grand -- located at Figueroa Street and Wilshire Boulevard -- with a luxurious 40-story hotel with as many as 700 rooms and topped by several floors of condominiums.
> 
> Next door would be an even taller building, a sleek 60-story tower with 1.1 million square feet of rentable office space. At ground level would be shops, a landscaped park and a public plaza.
> 
> It would be the first major high-rise office building constructed in L.A. since 1992.
> 
> The airline has hired Thomas Properties Group, one of the city's best-known developers, to oversee the project.
> 
> "It's amazing that anybody has the capacity to engage in new construction right now," said City Councilwoman Jan Perry, who is familiar with the proposal and supports it so far. "I'm looking forward to engaging in the process to move it forward."
> 
> But for those familiar with Korean Air, the latest project is not surprising and is in keeping with its roots as a chaebol.
> 
> A high-end hotel fits well with the conglomerate's operations in Los Angeles: It makes parts for airplanes, flies the planes here as the busiest Asian carrier at Los Angeles International Airport, runs travel agencies that book the tickets and operates a catering business that serves the food on the planes.
> 
> It already owns several hotels in South Korea, including the Hyatt Regency next to the Incheon airport, and drives guests there in its own buses.
> 
> The daughter of the chairman of the chaebol runs its hotel division.
> 
> Korean Air eked out an operating profit of just $18 million in the fourth quarter of last year but is believed to be in a strong enough financial position to back the hotel project.
> 
> Money began flowing from South Korea to Los Angeles in the 1970s but really picked up in the late 1990s, as South Koreans built shopping malls and other projects in Koreatown, helping fuel the growth of Korean banks.
> 
> The Wilshire Grand project -- on prime downtown land and outside of Koreatown -- kicks it up a notch, said UCLA's Park.
> 
> Thomas Properties Chairman Jim Thomas, who has helped build downtown landmarks including the US Bank Tower, is currently working on a proposed $800-million, mixed-use project in Universal City that would house the new studio and West Coast headquarters of NBC Universal.
> 
> Before work can begin on Wilshire Grand, the project must win approval from the city of Los Angeles, a lengthy process. But Thomas said in an interview that if all went according to plan, construction could begin by 2011 and be complete by 2014.
> 
> The project is being proposed at a gloomy time for the commercial real estate market, when few buildings are being sold -- much less built. But Thomas said he believes that will turn around by the time the project is ready to go.
> 
> "Construction costs are going down," Thomas said. "This is the best time to get started."
> 
> Los Angeles architect David Martin, a principal at AC Martin Partners, is designing the project. Martin designed the Figueroa-at-Wilshire high-rise across the street from the Wilshire Grand in 1990 and more recently worked with Thomas building the environmentally friendly California Environmental Protection Agency headquarters in Sacramento.
> 
> His modernist design calls for the towers to be situated on the site at a north-south angle to take advantage of sunlight, and may include a photovoltaic skin to create solar power. Some windows would open to an exterior clad in glass and perhaps terra cotta.
> 
> The new hotel, located across the street from a subway station, would have fewer rooms than the 896-room Wilshire Grand but would be more luxurious, Thomas said. It would also have meeting and banquet facilities supported by parking for 1,700 cars.
> 
> The Wilshire Grand, built in 1952, was originally a Hotel Statler and later a Hilton. Once one of the city's best hotels, it is now a mid-market inn catering to conventioneers and tour groups from overseas. The property is a few blocks north of Staples Center and has office wings that are 15 stories high.
> 
> Korean Air bought the hotel in 1989.
> 
> Hanjin's connection to Los Angeles runs deep. The chairman, his brother, his sister and his three children all graduated from USC. The chairman, known as Y.H. to his American friends, is on the USC board of trustees.
> 
> At LAX, Korean Air is the busiest Asian carrier, with six departures a day, all of them operated on jumbo jets such as the Boeing 747 and 777 wide-body aircraft.
> 
> Next year, the airline expects to be the first Asian carrier to operate the Airbus A380, the world's largest passenger jet, at LAX.
> 
> Despite a global downturn in air travel, Korean Air is one of the few foreign carriers that have been adding flights, particularly at LAX, as it has expanded its marketing to Chinese and American passengers flying to Asia.
> 
> In an interview with The Times this week, Cho, the Korean Air chairman, said the airline had anticipated the economic downturn and began building up its cash reserves more than a year ago.
> 
> "We expected some problems and we prepared by accumulating cash," Cho said, adding that the airline also began expanding to emerging markets in Eastern Europe and Africa.
> 
> While the number of South Korean travelers fell 20% last year, overall passenger traffic increased, he said.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## dachacon

this along with 755 Figeroa will provide a nice infill and canyon effect on the 110 freeway going through downtown.


----------



## lloydsk

It looks like this is going up after all. According to the downtwon news they are getting thier constuction loan and ground could break ground in three months
http://www.parkfifth.com/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Hurah!


----------



## pesto

this would indeed be great news, but the whole thing has been greeted with some skepticism and probably should be until something concrete happens. It seems odd that a new developer would jump so heavily into a speculative project in a dicey area. But let's hope so.

Also exciting (and more likely) is the proposed Broad art gallery a couple of blocks up the hill on Grand. At least that has serious funding and commitment behind it and would real help in tranforming DT into a cultural concentration of world class.


----------



## cmjohns6

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

Turn the Hollywood sign into a... is it a hotel? Condos? :tongue3: to _that_, but I do like the notion of a public observation platform in the area.


----------



## LCIII

It's not downtown?


----------



## desertpunk

*LA Downtown News*



> South Park Apartment Complex Adds Third Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: Friday, May 11, 2012 by Richard Guzman City Editor
> 
> DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES— Plans for a major apartment complex in South Park just got a little bigger.
> 
> A groundbreaking is set for May 22 for the newly named The Avant, a now three-building, 440-unit project from developer Century West Partners, a partnership between Chicago-based Fifield Companies and Los Angeles-based Michael Sorochinsky of Cypress Equity Investments.
> 
> It was originally planned as a $95 million pair of seven-story apartment buildings set to rise on two parking lots at 1340-1360 S. Figueroa St. and 1355-1365 S. Flower St. The price with the third building has not yet been announced.
> 
> According to a project representative, plans for a third building at 1500 S. Figueroa St. will be part of a second phase of the development.
> 
> The two seven-story structures will be built simultaneously and will be connected by a walkway. That portion of the project is expected to be complete by the end of 2013.
> 
> Phase two is scheduled to break ground in early 2013. No completion date has been announced.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Work Set to Begin at Koreatown's Giant The Vermont Towers*












> We haven't heard much lately about The Vermont, the proposed two-tower megaproject across from the subway station at Vermont and Wilshire. Developer JH Snyder has gotten some good news from Uncle Sam: the Housing and Urban Development department announced on Friday that they were giving Snyder a $12.5 million loan, which will fund the retail and parking components of the project. The Community Redevelopment Agency was supposed to push $17.5 million toward this project last year; it's not clear if it got to Snyder before the CRA was killed by Governor Brown. Anyway, HUD describes the project as thus: "The Vermont will provide approximately 35,000 square feet of retail space, 464 market-rate apartment units, and 910 indoor parking spaces." *The towers will be 22 and 28 stories* and there will also be a quarter-acre central courtyard. We've seen a lot of action going on at the site, though a building permit was just pulled a week ago.


----------



## desertpunk

*New South Park Hotel Renders Out:*



> May 15, 2012by Jed TarrLeave a comment
> 
> Located on a small 7,500 square foot in-fill lot, next door to the Luma building, and which was expected to be turned into a city park after being used as a drug den for dealers over the past several years; is a new hotel in the works. The building is expected to be 65,000 square feet, and contain anywhere between 40 and 60 rooms, according to the developer, who bought the site for $2.1 million in 2011. The property is located at 1130 S Hope Street.











http://theurbanobserver.com/









http://theurbanobserver.com/









http://theurbanobserver.com/

Existing structure at 1130 S. Hope St.








http://theurbanobserver.com/


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!!


----------



## desertpunk

*Still Supertall???*

*Los Angeles Times*



> Downtown Los Angeles hotel will have lobby on 70th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Wilshire Grand being demolished.
> 
> With work set to begin soon on a $1-billion luxury hotel in downtown Los Angeles, developer Korean Air revealed some details about the tower that is expected to dramatically alter the city’s skyline.
> 
> The skyscraper will be the second-tallest structure in Southern California at 70 stories, only slightly shorter than the US Bank Tower office building, said Yang Ho Cho, chairman of Korean Air. The design is still a work in progress, but guests are expected to be whisked by high-speed elevators to the lobby on the 70th floor, where they will check in. The top floor will also have a restaurant, bar and infinity swimming pool.
> 
> Korean Air and Los Angeles architect A.C. Martin Partners Inc. have yet to settle on a shape for the building at Wilshire Boulevard and Figueroa Street or pick an operator for the four-star hotel. It will, though, be stacked starting with shops, restaurants and ballrooms on the lowest seven floors. Next will be 20 stories — about 400,000 square feet — of offices for rent. The floors above will house 900 hotel rooms.
> 
> The tower will be swathed in photovoltaic lights that will be intense on the lower floors, lighter in the middle and intense again on top. Advertising will be included. “It’s about art with built-in messages,” said Christopher Martin, chief executive of A.C. Martin.
> 
> Korean Air is selling the contents of the former Wilshire Grand hotel, which occupies the site now. Demolition of the hotel built in the 1950s is set to begin this summer. The new building will open in January 2017, Cho said.
> 
> ---


----------



## desertpunk

*CIM Group Romps On Both Coasts*









Renaissance Hollywood Hotel & Spa (Oyster.com)



> A Los Angeles-based real-estate investor that has been an aggressive buyer in New York is selling a prime Hollywood hotel and a downtown Manhattan lot as it edges closer toward completing financing for its $1.2 billion project on Park Avenue.
> 
> [...]
> 
> CIM, which was formed by two former Israeli paratroopers and a former Drexel Burnham Lambert executive, has made a splash in New York in recent years. The firm has picked up control of a number of distressed properties, including the William Beaver House residential building and the former Drake site, which had been one of the prized possessions of developer Harry Macklowe.
> 
> When CIM acquired the Drake site, it kept Mr. Macklowe on as developer. The condo project planned for the site will have 128 units and an expected average sales price of $4,500 a square foot, according to documents reviewed by The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> CIM expects to presell about 40 condos, with construction completed around 2015, the documents said.
> 
> While $4,500 a square foot is close to top of the Manhattan condo market, it still would be under recent sales at rival Manhattan developments Time Warner Center and at One57, a 1,000-foot-plus tower that Extell Development Co. is building across from Carnegie Hall.
> 
> CIM also made headlines earlier this month when Dolby Laboratories Inc. DLB +0.05%reached a 20-year agreement for the naming rights to the firm's Kodak Theatre, in Hollywood, which is where the Academy Awards are staged. Dolby is paying above the nearly $4 million a year that was paid by Eastman Kodak Co., EKDKQ +2.86%which relinquished the naming rights after the company filed for bankruptcy protection in January.
> 
> CIM purchased the Kodak Theatre, the Renaissance Hotel and the adjoining Hollywood & Highland shopping center in 2004 for $201 million.
> 
> Since opening in 2001, the Renaissance has been a part of Hollywood's continuing transformation from a scruffy tourist attraction to a place where locals spend more time shopping and eating, and visitors stay overnight.
> 
> Loews is expected to spend $26 million on additional renovations later this year, say people familiar with the matter.


----------



## desertpunk

*Westfield finally About To Start On 39 Story Century City Tower*












> Holy cow, remember Westfield's plans to put up a 39-story tower at Santa Monica Boulevard and Avenue of the Stars, next to its Century City mall? Plans were approved three years ago. But now it is totally on and it's going to have a ground floor Bloomingdale's, reports the LA Business Journal (sub. req.). The mall owner also has plans to add a second story to the mall, with room for more stores and commercial offices, and hopes to start the whole project in late 2012 and finish it up by 2017. The plans call for a 39-story tower with 262 residential units and that Bloomingdale's--that building would replace the Welton Becket-designed 1801 Avenue of the Stars, which some people had hoped to preserve. According to the LABJ, Westfield is offering the office tenants there lease renewals "of only about a year as it readies for demolition."




The site at 10000 Santa Monica Blvd was once slated to be Jean Nouvel's 'the Leafy Green Tower':


----------



## desertpunk

*Team Picked to Reimagine Union Station and Surroundings*









Vision of DTLA 2050 by Gruen-Grimshaw



> It's now officially official: the Metro board voted today to hire LA-based Gruen Associates and UK-based Grimshaw Architects to create a master plan for Union Station and about 40 acres surrounding it (Metro bought the station and land last year). The idea is to jumpstart the area and hook it up with the surrounding neighborhoods and already-happening Downtown. According to a press release, "The master planning process will encompass near term passenger and other circulation improvements as well as longer term rail and joint development opportunities, including an analysis of high speed rail station alternatives. It also will create better access for pedestrians and bicyclists and clearer linkages among the transit modes on site. Finally, the master plan team is charged with exploring close linkages with Union Station’s neighbors and downtown itself that will support and catalyze activities in the city around the station."


----------



## desertpunk

*DTLA's Civic Park Partially Opens*


----------



## desertpunk

*First Expo Line Adjacent Mixed Use Starts In Culver City*












> Many Expo Line riders getting off at the new Culver City station have noticed that the dingy set of buildings catty-corner to the stop have been leveled. The southeast corner of Washington and National, across from the awesome Surfas restaurant supply store, is the site of developer Legado's planned Legado Crossing development. Legado CEO Derek Jones confirms the first step in building the mixed-use project started with the recent demolition, while a groundbreaking will hopefully take place by the end of the year. Completion is expected by first quarter 2014. The project will have 115 market-rate apartments, with one-, two-, and three-bedroom units--the one-bedrooms will be about 700 square feet, with the three-bedrooms approximately 1,800 square feet. There will also be 31,000 square feet of groundfloor retail space, with about four or five spots carved out (the developer is pursuing a small grocer, drugstore, and restaurants). A 9,500 square foot public plaza is planned at the southeast corner of Washington and National, with more public hangout space on the development's second floor.


----------



## desertpunk

*South Park Double Marriott Set To Start Work Next Month*












> South Park's double Marriott building held a "launch event" in March, at which it was declared that "work" would start in April (as promised). Now it is nearly July and here comes a press release announcing the actual groundbreaking: "Foundation footings will begin pouring this week on the project." Perhaps the timing has something to do with those tax breaks the city just approved.


----------



## desertpunk

*Grand Ave's Trinity Auditorium To Become The Empire Hotel*












> Lower Grand Avenue: the new Spring Street? Probably not, but there's lots of good news for this moribund stretch of downtown. Earlier today we learned developer Sonny Astani was selling his entitlements at Eighth and Grand, with work possibly starting later this year on the giant mixed-use project there. Now, Brigham Yen reports that right next door at Ninth and Grand, the Embassy Hotel/Trinity Auditorium--site of a planned Gansevoort West that never got off the ground--will become the Empire Hotel (mysterious workers were spotted at the auditorium in October), and possibly be operated by King & Grove. K&G run a handful of ritzy New York hotels and one in Miami (think a more upscale, slightly older Ace chain) and will be operating the Chetrit-owned Hotel Clark at Fourth and Hill. The Empire (shades of Gossip Girl!) will be the latest incarnation for the nine-story, 1914 Beaux Arts stunner once known as the Trinity Auditorium (and also owned by Chetrit). According to city documents, there will be 183 rooms, a bunch of restaurants, bars/lounges, pool deck, and two health spas.


----------



## desertpunk

*Land Swap May Speed The Way For New Federal Courthouse Downtown*












> Federal officials want to construct a new office building next to a long-planned courthouse in downtown Los Angeles, a proposal that may appeal to congressional Republicans because of a novel development plan.
> 
> Both the courthouse and office building would be erected on a vacant, fenced-off site at 1st Street and Broadway. The office building would house the U.S. attorney and Department of Homeland Security workers.
> 
> Dan Tangherlini, acting administrator of the General Services Administration, is offering a novel plan that he says will save taxpayers millions of dollars: swapping the Spring Street site of the existing Depression-era U.S. courthouse with a developer who would, in exchange, construct the new office building at an estimated cost of $50 million to the developer.
> 
> The proposal arrives at a time when the GSA is under scrutiny on Capitol Hill, most notably for its $823,000 Las Vegas-area conference in 2010 but also for its management of federal properties. Rep. Jeff Denham (R-Turlock), who chairs the House subcommittee overseeing federal buildings, has been critical of the courthouse project, calling it unnecessary.
> 
> However, on Friday he said, "It's about time GSA wants to dispose of the Spring Street property in L.A. I look forward to seeing the numbers that offer a reduction in the federal footprint and a reduction of the federal debt."
> 
> Plans for the long-stalled new courthouse are moving ahead, with a design-construction contract set to be awarded this fall, said Tangherlini in a letter to lawmakers. The courthouse is scheduled for completion in 2016.
> 
> Tangherlini said his proposal to exchange the "outdated" Spring Street courthouse for a new federal office building would save taxpayers "hundreds of millions of dollars in avoided renovation costs and lease payments."
> 
> "In line with the administration's goals, I believe this plan meets our responsibility to effectively utilize federal real estate and make decisions in a cost effective way," he said in a letter to lawmakers.
> 
> The developer who takes over the old courthouse would be responsible for building the new 150,000- to 175,000-gross-square-foot office building next to the proposed 650,000-square-foot courthouse.
> 
> How the old courthouse will be used may not be known until a developer steps forward with a proposal. In Washington, D.C., GSA officials have leased the Old Post Office Building to Donald Trump to turn into a luxury hotel.


----------



## desertpunk

Huge Eighth & Grand Mixed-Use Site Sells, Work to Start By Fall












> Well, well, well, looks like Downtown developer Sonny Astani was only securing approvals for the huge (but scaled-back) mixed-use project at Eighth and Grand in order to make a big ass sale to what is possibly a hyperintelligent development robot?--he's just offloaded the property to "a Colorado limited liability corporation called CPIVG8 for $63 million ... one of the most expensive land deals ever in downtown L.A.," reports the LA Times. CPIVG8 will probably start work in the next couple months (enormous sales! groundbreakings! the downturn is over!). The project is set to have 700 residential units, a 40 foot rooftop pool (with lounge and cabanas), about 36,000 square feet of retail space, nearly an acre of open space, and 737 parking spaces. The site is currently a parking lot.


----------



## desertpunk

*High Rise Apartment Complex Slated For South Park*












> Posted: Monday, July 9, 2012 12:48 pm
> 
> 
> DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES — A proposed Downtown high-rise that was shelved during the recession is back on track with an ambitious schedule.
> 
> Officials with Atlanta-based Wood Partners announced on Friday, July 6, that construction on an all-glass 22-story apartment tower will begin in September. They anticipate that leasing will start in the summer of 2014.
> 
> Although budget details have not been released, plans call for the project to rise at 801 S. Hope St. on what is currently a parking lot. The 290-unit building would include one- and two-bedroom residences with floor-to-ceiling glass walls, balconies, a pool deck, a six-floor parking garage (including two underground levels) and 5,000 square feet of retail space.
> 
> Wood Partners purchased the site in 2008 and began planning a high-rise, but put it on hold shortly thereafter due to the economic downturn. Company officials said high demand for apartments and low construction costs helped restart the plans for the as-yet-unnamed project.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

This is great news... I used to work right across this lot and I remember how desolate the whole area behind Macy's Plaza used to look. South Park has really evolved and it will continue to do so.


----------



## desertpunk

*Ground Broken At Blvd6200 Site*









http://argylecivic.org/html/neighborhood_news.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Village At USC One Step Closer To Full Approval*









http://www.cgarchitect.com/2012/04/the-making-of-usc-village



> Finally, after kicking the can down the road a couple times, the City Council's Planning and Land Use Management Committee has signed off on The Village at USC, which would replace the crappy old University Village mall with 200 acres of new retail, dorms, a grocery store, and green space. Now that PLUM has approved it, the project can move onto the full City Council for a vote. The committee had previously delayed making a decision because community members are worried about the gentrifying effects of the project--fancy new amenities could turn into higher local rents, forcing out current residents. But USC has now agreed to spend $20 million on keeping up affordable housing in the area and to give hiring priority to workers who live within five miles of the campus.


----------



## desertpunk

*Columbia Square Mixed Use Plans Scaled back*












> Throw another one on that big pile of good news for Hollywood development--the front's been quiet for a while on the huge Columbia Square mixed-use development, but now it's sold and the new owners say they're going ahead with a slightly smaller version of the plans. The project approved in 2010 included a (very controversial) 28-story condo tower, a seven-story hotel, and a 17-story office tower on the site of the old CBS Studios complex at Sunset and Gower. Kilroy Realty Corp. has now picked up the campus and those approvals for $65 million, according to a press release, and intends to build: "At full build-out, the 4.7 acre Columbia Square site in Hollywood will include a mixed-use development of up to 650,000 square feet, reduced from a recently entitled 875,000 square-foot project." According to The Hollywood Reporter, that'll include "three office buildings and a residential tower."


----------



## desertpunk

*Farmers Field A Done Deal: Time To Find A Team*









http://www.ballerstatus.com/2012/09...ouncil-approves-plan-1-5-billion-nfl-stadium/



> As of this morning, all the ducks are in order for the Downtown NFL stadium--Mayor Villaraigosa, City Councilmember Jan Perry, and reps for developer AEG held a fancy official signing ceremony for the city agreements at AEG's LA Live complex today. Now on to finding an NFL team--"discussions are going well, the mayor said, and AEG is still on track to announce a team, or possibly two, by March."


----------



## desertpunk

*Beverly Hills Visitor Center now open:*









http://bhcourier.com/tag/cheese-store-of-beverly-hills


----------



## el palmesano

pretty!!


----------



## PNLENGLAND

nice..............................


----------



## desertpunk

*First Plans Released For Huge Towers Next to Capitol Records*












> Millenium Partners and Argent Ventures have released a website and the first big report (the draft environmental impact report) on Millenium Hollywood, their plan to put two big towers on either side of Vine Street by the Capitol Records Tower in Hollywood. The project was first announced a year and a half ago and the DEIR still presents only a conceptual plan, analyzing a theoretical project "as tall as 585 feet on the east side of Vine and 485 feet on the west side of Vine." (The idea is that the city can approve the theoretical guidelines and the developers will be able to build up to those limits.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That caginess might have something to do with the opposition this project has faced--neighbors, specifically those in the Hills, are terrified of new towers and their potential impacts on traffic and views. Preservationists are worried that the much-beloved Capitol Records building will be eclipsed by its new, tall neighbors. Millenium, meanwhile, has secured support from Capitol Records and from Louis Naidorf, the staff architect at Welton Becket who designed the building--"Naidorf says he always expected Capitol Records to be surrounded by taller structures and that he is confident it will be able to hold its own," according to a press release (here's a video of him talking with project architect Bill Roschen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The (conceptual!) plan is to build two towers on 4.47 acres "using the Capitol Records Tower as a centerpiece"; they'll hold "approximately 492 residential units, 200 luxury hotel rooms, 250,000 square feet of Class A office space including Capitol Records and the Gogerty Building, 35,000 square feet of restaurant space, 40,000 square feet of sports club use, and 15,000 square feet of retail space." Millenium Hollywood will also include about 2,000 parking spaces in eight levels of above-ground parking (in podiums at the bottom of the buildings) and up to three levels of below-ground parking. (The project will replace multiple surface parking lots.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new buildings will be designed by Gary Handel Architects and Roschen Van Cleve Architects, but these renderings, like the rest of it, are conceptual. Landscape starchitect James Corner Field Operations (of New York's High Line and Santa Monica's Civic Center Parks) will design "extensive open space, street-level plazas, and enhanced pedestrian circulation encompassing approximately 25 percent of the entire site."
> 
> [...]
> 
> According to the press release, Mayor Villaraigosa is on board with the project, although there's no word from the area's councilmember, Eric Garcetti (he's running for mayor, so maybe he wants to keep a low profile on something this potentially explosive). *Public review on the DEIR officially starts on Thursday; the developers hope to start work on getting city approvals in early 2013.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Work Officially Begins At Wilshire Grand*












> Oct. 23, 2012
> 
> The 1952 Wilshire Grand hotel finally started for-real coming down today at a big press event at which officials "cut a ceremonial beam out of the building's iconic entrance on Wilshire Blvd." (The building's been closed since last year.) Korean Air is redeveloping the site with an enormous tower (scaled back from two towers)--it'll be 70 stories with a lobby on the top floor and have 900 hotel rooms, 400,00 square feet of office space, and "exciting new restaurants," according to a press release. Those 70 stories will make it second tallest [ex-spire] in Los Angeles only to the US Bank building. AC Martin is designing the building, but so far renderings are still pretty sketchy. Deconstruction should take about a year as the building is "dismantled piece-by-piece to allow for recycling of raw materials and [to] reduce traffic impacts to neighbors." The new Wilshire Grand is set to open in 2017.


----------



## Minsk

*HNTB unveils 'Ribbon of Light' concept for redevelopment of Sixth Street Viaduct in LA*

A looping concept by global design firm HNTB has been chosen for the Sixth Street Viaduct Replacement in Los Angeles. The existing bridge connects downtown and Boyle Heights in LA and was opened in 1932. Stretching 3,500 ft, the bridge is in dire need of modernisation and HNTB will be providing the final design and construction support services. Construction of the redevelopment works is planned for 2015 with completion due in 2018.

The ‘Ribbon of Light’ concept flows in leaps and bounds down the length of the existing Sixth Street Viaduct and draws on the form of other Los Angeles River bridges. Alongside the concrete structure, HNTB’s plans include a new Viaduct Park and an Arts Plaza, increasing the amount of green space in the area and creating a wider platform for public art. Easier bike and pedestrian access are also on the cards as is access to the Los Angeles River.

HNTB Vice President and Los Angeles Practice Leader Gene Bougdanos details: “We’re honoured to have the opportunity to create a new icon that helps the City of Los Angeles address the need for urban parks and smart, sustainable development. The new Sixth Street Viaduct is a rare transformative opportunity for this community that will improve mobility, enhance safety, stimulate investment and offer people a place to gather, recreate and connect.”

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## desertpunk

^^
That's going to be amazing! I think there's a 'twin' in Dubai. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

desertpunk said:


> ^^
> That's going to be amazing! I think there's a 'twin' in Dubai. :cheers:


Absolutely, that bridge looks very impressive !


----------



## Ni3lS

Splendid design. Great views of the CBD/skyline as well!


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! beautiful!!


----------



## desertpunk

*The Broad Museum Tops Out*










Completion likely in 2014


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very few projects for a city so large and important


----------



## PinkFloyd

Work has begun on the Grand Avenue Rental Tower next to the Broad Museum 









Wall Street Journal 









By Blackcat23

Crane is being installed at 8th & Hope









Brighamyen.com









By Blackcat23


----------



## desertpunk

*Revised Federal Courthouse Design Underwhelming*












> Very big news for the long-languishing dirt lot at First and Broadway: today the US General Services Administration finally announced the winner of its competition to build a federal courthouse at the site. It's Skidmore, Owings & Merrill! (*Their San Francisco and Los Angeles offices will work together on the design.) SOM beat out Yazdani Studio and Gruen Associates, Brooks + Scarpa and HMC Architects, and NBBJ Architects. Officials have been trying to build a new courthouse on the site (former home of the Junipero Serra State Office Building) for years--old plans called for a larger building designed by architects Perkins + Will--and earlier this year, despite furious opposition from a Central Valley congressman, the GSA scaled down the specs and decided to move ahead. They now intend to build a 550,000 square foot "sustainable, cost-effective, state-of-the-art court facility" with 24 courtrooms, 32 judges' chambers, and 110 parking spots, according to the Downtown News. Design work will start right away and construction could begin in the third quarter of 2013. The building should be finished in 2016.


What might have been:


----------



## desertpunk

*9900 Wilshire Back On Again*












> The condo development set to replace the long-empty Robinsons-May building on the western edge of Beverly Hills is back! Again! With some small changes! When we last heard from this project in 2010, its British owners Candy & Candy had been foreclosed on and the property had sold to Hong Kong-based private equity group Joint Treasure International Ltd. The Richard Meier designs for the 235(ish)-unit building are still in play, too, and largely unchanged it looks like, though a number of small changes to the plans were approved last week by the Beverly Hills community development director. Beverly Hills Patch caught the project on the city council's study session agenda--councilmembers reviewed the revised plans and approved the development director's approval.


----------



## desertpunk

*Elevé Lofts Tops Out in Glendale*


----------



## PinkFloyd

desertpunk said:


> *Revised Federal Courthouse Design Underwhelming*
> 
> What might have been:


Could have also been this.  Proposal by Yazdani Studio/Gruen Associates.



















Curbed LA


----------



## el palmesano

very nice projects


----------



## PinkFloyd

More 'scrapers for LA.

*Century Plaza's Two-Tower Makeover is a Go in Century City*












> Another bust-era project is alive and well and passed the City Council today: the long-planned redevelopment of Century City's crescent-shaped Hyatt Regency Century Plaza Hotel won unanimous approval this very morning. Developer Next Century Associates plans to put up two residential towers designed by Pei Cobb Freed, add a 100,000-square-foot retail and restaurant plaza, renovate the 1966 hotel, and create more than two acres of public open space on the six-acre site. The hotel will end up with 394 rooms and suites and 63 "luxury" condos (Marmol Radziner is handling preservation work). The towers--a late-in-the-game addition to prevent demolition of the Minoru Yamasaki-designed hotel--will each be 46 stories and have a combined 290 units. The compromise that saved the hotel was so successful that the project "received universal support with no public opposition," according to a press release.
> 
> Two more tall towers in Century City is pretty interesting, but the most compelling part of this project is the public space (Rios Clementi Hale is the landscape architect), which will extend out to Avenue of the Stars in an attempt to make notoriously-un-pedestrian-friendly CC a little more pedestrian-friendly. The plans also incorporate a proposed future station for the Purple Line extension (that's the extremely controversial one that'll send the route under Beverly Hills High).
> 
> Construction is set to start in early 2014.



Curbed LA


----------



## desertpunk

*Sunset & Gordon Project Lifts Off*












> You may recall the site at the corner of Sunset and Gordon was the site of the Old Spaghetti Factory restaurant, which despite a long history of producing spaghetti dinners for the masses failed to earn high praise on Yelp (actual review: "It's ASS. There's just nothing more to say. ASS"). The site was originally purchased by Gerding Edlen in 2006 and later entitled for the project under construction today, but Gerding Edlen went into default on its loan following a drawn out lawsuit with the infamous La Mirada Homeowners Association of Hollywood and their attorney Robert Silverstein. The project was shopped around before landing in the lap of CIM Group in 2011. In 2012, the Old Spaghetti Factory building, a historical remembrance of mediocre food and 1940's Hollywood, was demolished despite original plans to incorporate the entire structure into the new project. Now only a couple of key pieces of that building will be included in the new building. At its completion the Sunset Gordon project will include a 22 story tower with 301 dwelling units, plus 40,000 square feet of retail and office space. All appears to be on schedule for a possible opening in 2014.


----------



## el palmesano

very nice


----------



## PinkFloyd

Developer Planning 22-Story Tower at Fourth and Broadway



> DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES — Izek Shomof, a veteran developer in the Historic Core known for turning around old buildings, is working on what would be his first ground-up project.
> 
> And he’s thinking big.
> 
> Shomof is working on a plan for a 22-story high-rise at Fourth Street and Broadway. The developer last week closed escrow on a deal for the site on the southeast corner of the intersection. He declined to disclose what he paid for the property, but said it cost more than $10 million.
> 
> The site is currently a one-story retail building with parking on the roof. The rooftop parking has long been used for outdoor movie events and was home to the Devil’s Night Drive-in.
> 
> The plans for the site are preliminary and could change, but Shomof is bullish on the residential market in the area. At his three Historic Core apartment complexes — Premiere Towers, Spring Tower and City Lofts — “we have no vacancy,” he said.
> 
> At 22 stories, Shomof’s project would be the first Historic Core development that the city would require be built with steel and concrete. Most residential projects in Downtown have involved mid-rise, wood-framed structures.
> 
> City code requires developers to switch to steel and concrete for buildings more than 75 feet tall. Most new construction stays below that threshold because wood framed structures are less expensive to build.
> 
> Shomof isn’t the only developer planning a Historic Core high-rise. Barry Shy is looking to break ground on a 40-story tower at Sixth and Main streets by the end of the year.


----------



## tim1807

His first ground-up project, I bet he can do it.


----------



## skyhorse11320

I'm ready to build any of them!... The Wilshire in particular!


----------



## desertpunk

*Oops: Neighborhood Council Must Revote on Huge, Controversial Wyvernwood Redevelopment*









http://bettercities.net/article/its-charter-awards-time-17662



> Last month, the Boyle Heights Neighborhood Council shocked and amazed when they approved plans to raze the Wyvernwood Garden Apartments complex and build 4,400 residential units on the site. Well, now that decision has been annulled and they're going to have to shock and amaze all over again on February 27 (or not!). It seems that when attendees arrived at the scheduled venue for the last neighborhood council meeting they found the doors locked, and so the meeting was moved to a nearby Buddhist Temple. But the last-minute venue switch meant that the NC was unable to give the appropriate 24 hours notice of the change, so all items from the meeting have been annulled, reports Boyle Heights Beat. Opponents of the Wyvernwood redevelopment haven't stopped campaiging, so it will be interesting to see if the "no" camp will be able to pick off any board members in the revote.











http://www.behance.net/gallery/The-New-Wyvernwood/1949057









http://www.behance.net/gallery/The-New-Wyvernwood/1949057


----------



## PinkFloyd

Geoff Palmer Planning Two Huge Broadway Buildings -Ditching Faux Italian Look









Downtown News



> DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES - Developer Geoff Palmer has built more Central City apartments than anyone else, but the man behind the Tuscan villa-inspired complexes such as the Medici and Orsini has stayed on the outskirts of Downtown.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> Palmer, who heads the firm G.H. Palmer Associates, has partnered with parking lot giant L&R Group on a plan to develop a massive, two-building complex that would straddle Olympic Boulevard at Broadway. Part of the project calls for a 10-story, 439-unit apartment building on what is now a surface parking lot between Broadway and Main Street, just north of Olympic. It would rise directly across from the future Ace Hotel, which is under construction inside the United Artists Theater building.
> 
> The second edifice is envisioned as a six-story, 247-unit structure that would rise on the lot on Broadway just south of Olympic Boulevard. It would require the demolition of a small building that now fronts Olympic Boulevard. Palmer intends to connect the two addresses via an elevated pedestrian bridge, a design element common in his other projects, according to plans filed with the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kopacz

Nice to see some mid-raise blocks rising up in downtown - it really needs a more dense structure to liven up the streets. This city needs more 10-story buildings built in groups and less luxury apartments rising up along Wilshire.


----------



## desertpunk

*Universal Studios Expansion In The Approval Hunt*












> As the massive NBCUniversal expansion plan approaches its final approval, the company is making one last attempt to sweeten the pot. The company has now offered to throw in an additional $150,000 for traffic mitigation in Burbank, the Burbank Leader reports. This is on top of the $3.6 million NBCUni has already agreed to spend on traffic improvements in the area impacted by the studio expansion. The city will be allowed to figure out how to spend the money, and "some ideas floating around include implementing permit parking, installing speed bumps, putting up signage or constructing curb extensions." The project, which includes new studios, two new hotels, an expansion of the Universal Studios theme park, and CityWalk, in addition to community benefits such as an extension of the LA River bike path and transportation upgrades, is due to go before the Los Angeles County Regional Planning Commission next week; it's already jumped all the necessary city hurdles.


----------



## desertpunk

*Wilshire La Brea Filling Out*



























http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/02/wilshire_la_brea_overcomes_turmoil_aims_for_2014_opening.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Expo-Adjacent Sepulveda/Pico Mixed-User Will Have 1,795 Parking Spaces, Transit Concierge*












> Casden West LA, the controversial and huge mixed-use development planned to replace the cement plant at Sepulveda and Pico is up for a Planning Commission vote this week. And despite having several unmitigatible impacts (air quality, noise, traffic, etc.), staffers are recommending that the commission approve the project, with a few modifications (pdf). According to the staff report, any one of the benefits of the project--new jobs, more senior housing, increased density around the Expo Line--would be enough to outweigh the concerns. So what is being built? The total number of apartments is up 100 to 638--including 71 set aside for "very low income" seniors--but the total retail square footage is down about a third to 160,000, including a grocery store. And this transit-adjacent project is due to get 1,795 parking spaces on six underground levels.


----------



## desertpunk

*Redevelopment rumored At May Co. Bldg.*












> There's a juicy rumor going around that developers Shahram and Shahriar Afshani--who were behind the NCT Lofts Downtown-- are joining forces with Macfarlane Partners to redevelop the huge California Broadway Trade Center building at Eighth Street between Broadway and Hill in the Jewelry District, reports Downtown Examiner. Originally built in 1908 as Hamburgers Department Store, the May Company took it over in the 1920s, though it's been more recently home to dozens of individual retail stalls. The building is now owned by the Afshani brothers who, if the rumors are true, plan to bring a hotel, apartments, and revamped retail space to the one-million-square-foot site, which runs all the way between Broadway and Hill.


----------



## el palmesano

very nice news


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

desertpunk said:


> *Redevelopment rumored At May Co. Bldg.*


This will be a massive game changer for the area. Broadway from 8th to 9th is doing well and there are 3 new ground up residential projects less than 2 blocks from here.


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Frank Gehry Designing Hotel Tower and Art Museum For SaMo*












> Whoa: starriest starchitect Frank Gehry is designing a *22-story tower* on Ocean Avenue in Santa Monica, according to plans submitted today. The Santa Monica Daily Press reports that the tower will house a* 125-room hotel and 22 condos*, plus two stories of retail and restaurants, and a three-floor subterranean parking garage with 460 spaces. But wait! There's more. A *36,000-square-foot art museum*, incorporating two landmarked structures, is planned for next door. Finally, there are also plans for a separate apartment building on Second Street to meet the project's affordable housing requirement (and replace 19 rent-controlled units that would be lost to the development). The project is being developed by M. David Paul Associates--which owns the site--and the Worthe Real Estate Group. *The tower would not actually be taller than the 21-story building recently proposed for the Fairmont Miramar Hotel site--despite having one more story, it would come in about 18 feet shorter.
> 
> The wavy *244-foot* tower would be set back from the street, behind the planned retail component. The all-white design is meant to "play off of other prominent Santa Monica buildings, and attempt to marry an art deco feel with Gehry's distinctive style." The developers spent six years cooking up the $72 million project, though the plans did not include a museum until two years ago. That would mean its addition came not long after Santa Monica finally lost its dream of becoming home to The Broad museum, which, while originally planned for SaMo, announced it was headed Downtown in 2010.
> 
> The Ocean Avenue Project now joins a long list of projects awaiting development agreements in Santa Monica, but the developers are hitting the ground running. The first community meetings are expected to be held in March.


----------



## truminspiron

be beautiful and so hight


----------



## el palmesano

^^ oh!! great!!


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Can't get enough Marriotts?*

*Marriott Tower Planned Next to Double Marriott in South Park*



> For years there were rumors of a Hard Rock or a hip Ian Schrager hotel or something like that for the area around LA Live in South Park. Instead, they built a Marriott (the JW Marriott/Ritz tower), and another couple Marriotts (the under-construction Courtyard/Residence Inn across the street), and now hey look, another Marriott is coming! It was announced this morning that LA Live developer AEG and double-Marriott developer Williams/Dame & Associates will be building a *Renaissance Hotel* (a Marriott brand!) on the northeast corner of Olympic Boulevard and Georgia Street, right next to the Courtyard/Residence Inn project. *The hotel will have 450 rooms* and, according to the LA Times, "will be *more than 20 stories tall*." A press release says "The approximately $200M project is *anticipated to begin construction in first quarter of 2014 and completed by early 2016*." Meanwhile, the Courtyard/Residence Inn hotel is slated to open in July 2014. The city and Downtown boosters have been dying for new hotel rooms around the Convention Center, so we're sure the latest Marriott will make everyone very happy (and maybe even a little tax-break-hand-out-y).


----------



## PinkFloyd

*The Downtown Los Angeles Streetcar Loop is Officially a Go*



> Updated 3/7: The Downtown streetcar is getting its finances all lined up: the City Council approved an operational plan today that commits up to *$294 million of Measure R transportation tax money over 30 years to cover the operation and maintenance of the system. Which means? The streetcar is happening, people (almost)! The vote also instructed the Department of Transportation and Bureau of Engineering to work with LA Streetcar Inc. and Councilmember Jose Huizar's office (whose district the streetcar primarily runs through) to report back with a project management plan in 30 days. The two city departments were also instructed to look into the feasibility of a wireless streetcar, like the one in Bordeaux, France.
> 
> The streetcar will be a four-mile fixed rail line that will run on city streets in a loop from the Civic Center to the Convention Center, running down Broadway through the Historic Core before heading into the Fashion District and South Park, and hitting the Financial District on the way back--it'll travel on Broadway, Eleventh, Figueroa, Seventh, and Hill. Half the cash for construction of the streetcar will come from the local tax Downtown voters approved in 2012, and today's vote also authorized LADOT and Metro to start applying to federal programs for the other half. Update: This is the last piece of the streetcar puzzle--Councilmember Huizar will be headed to DC soon to try to drum up the cash. The environmental review is currently underway, and the project still needs to be fully designed and engineered. If all goes according to plan, construction could start in late 2014 and the streetcar could be operational by 2016.


----------



## Sid Vicious

for me LA is really disasappointing. Last time I ve been there was 1991 and it seems nothing has changed since then.hno:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

this bridge is so bad ass. i cant wait


----------



## desertpunk

*Massive Hollywood Park Redevelopment Finally Beginning*









http://mlagreen.com/projects/hollaywood-park



> Fri. May 10, 2013
> 
> With a letter to the state horse racing board asking them not schedule any events there next year, the huge Hollywood Park Tomorrow development plan is officially off and running. The last race at the Inglewood track will be held in December, and then in January work will finally begin on the enormous project to replace the the track with a renovated Hollywood Park casino, shopping center, 300-room hotel, office space, parks, 2,995 residences (mostly single-family houses and townhouses), and two lakes. Several new streets will also need to be built across the 238-acre site. The Daily Breeze says developers are deciding now how to phase the project, and expect to make an announcement on that score over the summer. Hollywood Park Land bought the property in 2005 for $260 million and plans for the overhaul were approved in 2009. Then things went very quiet. Earlier this year we got word that work on the casino would move forward but that plans for the residential units were on hold because of the sluggish housing market.


Here's a 2009 mockup:









http://archpaper.com/e-board_rev.asp?News_ID=3604


----------



## desertpunk

*Mixed-User With Lots of Tiny Studios Headed to Second in Santa Monica*












> Santa Monica will be getting another mixed-user with with 53 apartments if the city council signs off on a proposed development agreement next week. The project, on Second near Arizona, would include 19 one-bedrooms and six two-bedroom units, but more than half of the apartments (28) are studios, the smallest coming in at a rather tiny 424 square feet (they'll average 478 square feet). The ground floor would have two commercial spaces and four studios at the rear of the building. Most units have balconies, and there's also a little roof deck and interior courtyard planned. No parking is required, but the developer is planning to provide 66 subterranean spaces, in addition to secure bike lockers and racks, and short-term bike spaces out front. Because the four-story building would be 13 feet taller than the site is zoned for, the project needs a council-approved development agreement; in return, the developer would make a number of concessions to benefit the community.


----------



## desertpunk

*Swanky Stella Brings Pricey Apts. and Trendy Food to Del Rey*












> Lately when new apartment projects are announced in Santa Monica, developers fall over themselves to promote the traffic-busting benefits of living near a future Expo Line stop. But to lure traffic-haters further south to Del Rey, developers have to take a slightly different approach. At Stella, a shiny new, luxe 244-unit building, the talk is all Walkscore (an excellent 94) and "our building is so awesome you'll never want to leave anyway." (And what's with everyone naming their buildings like children these days?). The development is not quite finished yet, but Ricardo Zarate's latest Peruvian restaurant Paiche has already moved into the ground floor (Zarate is also behind Picca and Mo-Chica), and the resort-y amenities include an outdoor lounge with fire pits and gas grills, an indoor lounge with pool table, saltwater pool and cabanas, spa treatments, yoga room for private lessons, and a 24 hour fitness center.


































































All: http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/...gs_pricey_apts_and_trendy_food_to_del_rey.php


----------



## jcastro805

The thread "which north american city is currently building the most high rise buildings?" under the continental forums notes that, according to SSP, Los Angeles has only 2 highrise (100+ m) under construction. That just doesn't seem right. I know there are many proposals, and "about to break grounds" going on in the city, but off the top of my head the Wilshire Grand, 888 Olive, the tower in Century City, and probably the Vermont Tower are all over 100 meters. Can y'all help me out? I get that Wilshire isn't technically "under construction" but it already broke ground..


----------



## PinkFloyd

jcastro805 said:


> The thread "which north american city is currently building the most high rise buildings?" under the continental forums notes that, according to SSP, Los Angeles has only 2 highrise (100+ m) under construction. That just doesn't seem right. I know there are many proposals, and "about to break grounds" going on in the city, but off the top of my head the Wilshire Grand, 888 Olive, the tower in Century City, and probably the Vermont Tower are all over 100 meters. Can y'all help me out? I get that Wilshire isn't technically "under construction" but it already broke ground..


Here are some projects that may break ground in Century City within the next year or so.

•10000 Santa Monica - 40 floors (fencing + signs are up)
•Century Plaza Hotel Development - 46 floors x 2 (early 2014 scheduled groundbreaking)
•The Westfield tower- 39 floors (delayed?)

As for Downtown projects, besides the Wilshire Grand and 888 Olive, there's no projects over 100m U/C or confirmed to break ground soon. I've been hearing about this 40 story building on Broadway, but I'm not sure of it's status. Onni Group supposedly wants to build 4 more towers, though there's no timeline yet on when they'll get built.


----------



## jcastro805

^^ Thanks for the rundown Pink Floyd. I keep hearing conflicting reports about the floor height of the tallest Vermont Tower U/C, everywhere from 22 to 30 floors. If it is closer to the 30 floor mark, it will likely be 100+ meters as well. Century City is about to explode!


----------



## PinkFloyd

jcastro805 said:


> ^^ Thanks for the rundown Pink Floyd. I keep hearing conflicting reports about the floor height of the tallest Vermont Tower U/C, everywhere from 22 to 30 floors. If it is closer to the 30 floor mark, it will likely be 100+ meters as well. Century City is about to explode!


I was under the impression that the taller Vermont tower would be 28 stories. I guess it's not confirmed.

And now this rumor coming in:

*Rumor Mill: Hilton Buying Downtown LA Parking Lot for Future South Park Hotel*









http://brighamyen.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Untitled.jpg



> An ugly surface parking lot at the SE corner of Olympic and Grand, adjacent to the infamous and now defunct Crash Mansion night club, may have a much brighter future ahead reborn as a potential mixed-use hotel development, improving and activating this anti-pedestrian intersection. Several sources have informed me that the 58,000 square foot lot is currently in escrow and point specifically to Hilton as the purported buyer. The South Park site, located a stone’s throw from LA Live/Staples Center, is definitely hot on the hotel industry radar. In fact, at one point, even Four Seasons was apparently kicking the tires a bit.
> 
> “The [parking] lot was closed and there were two rigs drilling away last Thursday [May 2, 2013],” a local source writes in an email. “I have to assume they were doing soil testing. Usually diligence of that matter is done during escrow so Hilton probably hasn’t closed the deal yet.”
> 
> Last year, the lot was being heavily marketed for a potential residential or hotel development site. At a floor-to-area ratio (FAR) of 6:1, *the parcel is entitled for a high-rise building up to 33 stories with over 25,000 square feet of ground floor retail space.* According to public records, the current 266 parking stalls only generate about $300,000 of annual revenue.
> 
> ...


And if that wasn't enough,



colemonkee said:


> Aaaaaaaaand the good news keeps on coming. Just received a Notice of Public Hearing for an application for a zoning change in the mail. Here's the Proposed Project:
> 
> "The construction of a new 41-story building, consisting of a 36-story residential tower with 300 condominium units, approximately 3,400 square feet of project-serving retail uses, and a parking garage, including five stories above-ground and five stories below-ground, on a portion of a site adjacent to the historic former St. Vibiana's Cathedral and Rectory, which will be used as a commercial assembly space and future catering and restaurant space."
> 
> So it looks like the St. Vibiana Tower is coming back from the dead. You heard it here first, folks.
> 
> The public hearing is Wednesday, June 5th at 12:30 in Room 1020 of City Hall. I won't be able to attend, but anyone who can, please show up and speak in support of the project. And in support of a good design. Hopefully this is something nice.


----------



## desertpunk

*Meanwhile, way out in the desert...*

*Palm Springs Getting Stylish Kimpton Hotel*












> The big hotel news just won't quit this week. Yesterday Kimpton officially announced that they would be operating the six-story, 190-room hotel that will be built on the former site of Palm Springs's Desert Fashion Plaza. The new Hotel Palomar will include a "chef-driven, destimation restaurant," meeting and event space, and a rooftop bar and pool, which, somehow, is a first for Palm Springs. Wessman Development is in the midst of demolishing the old shopping center, says the Desert Sun, and the Kimpton is expected to open its doors in 2015. The redevelopment of the 14-acre Fashion Plaza site will eventually also include retail, restaurants, office space, and new streets.


----------



## soup or man

desertpunk said:


> *642 Apartments Planned Near Good Samaritan in City West*
> 
> 
> Good Samaritan Hospital Facility by fridayinla, on Flickr


I used to live 3 blocks from the Good Samaritan. City West is going to be a cool area of downtown in the next few years.


----------



## blackcat23

jcastro805 said:


> ^^ Thanks for the rundown Pink Floyd. I keep hearing conflicting reports about the floor height of the tallest Vermont Tower U/C, everywhere from 22 to 30 floors. If it is closer to the 30 floor mark, it will likely be 100+ meters as well. Century City is about to explode!


Assuming the taller Vermont tower does in fact top out at 28 floors as reported, it's going to be roughly 300 feet/89 meters tall.

The only 100+m building unders construction right now is 888 Olive, which is somewhere around 360 feet tall.

As Mr. Floyd mentioned, Century City has a few buildings targeting 2014 groundbreakings.

The 46 floor Century Plaza Towers start in 2014. The 39 floor Westfield Tower was originally slated to begin work in 2012, but was supposedly delayed until 2014. I vaguely remember reading that the 37 story Century City Center was targeting a 2014/2015 groundbreaking.

10000 Santa Monica may break ground earlier. The developers have been working on getting construction permits since late 2012, which is further along in the process than any of the other high rise proposals in Century City.

For Downtown, Barry Shy is working on a 40 story proposal at 6th/Main which would likely be somewhere between 450-500 feet tall.


----------



## 112597Jorge

I believe the tallest vermont tower will be around 336 feet tall assuming the floor heights are 12 feet tall. but it may be taller since the podium is pretty tall and only consisting of 3 floors.


----------



## 112597Jorge

jcastro805 said:


> The thread "which north american city is currently building the most high rise buildings?" under the continental forums notes that, according to SSP, Los Angeles has only 2 highrise (100+ m) under construction. That just doesn't seem right. I know there are many proposals, and "about to break grounds" going on in the city, but off the top of my head the Wilshire Grand, 888 Olive, the tower in Century City, and probably the Vermont Tower are all over 100 meters. Can y'all help me out? I get that Wilshire isn't technically "under construction" but it already broke ground..


Old spaghetti tower and Millenium towers in Hollywood


----------



## soup or man

Pretty big news as this has been proposed for YEARS.

From SSP:



Illithid Dude said:


> West Hollywood just approved the Sunset Millennium Project, which includes two ten story hotel towers, a nine story condo tower, and an eight story condo tower. The hotel towers are being designed by SOM, and the residential 'towers' are being designed by LOHA. I took some screenshots from the design PDF. The residential buildings, in particular, look really attractive. Very exciting!


----------



## desertpunk

*Hollywood's Emerson Campus Gets Ready to Top Its Square*












> It was only two months ago that we last checked in on one of the city's most exciting projects, the Hollywood campus for Boston's Emerson College, designed by local starchitect Thom Mayne and his firm Morphosis. The exterior is quickly getting clad in glass, while the school's name now adorns the top of the 10-story building. Next up will be closing the giant square (that should be interesting). About a hundred students are supposed to move in next spring--hence the rush. When operating at full capacity in fall 2014, the campus--with a groundfloor cafe, terrace, fitness center, lounge, classrooms, screening and mixing rooms, and oodles of parking and bike amenities--will house about 220 students.


----------



## desertpunk

*Long Beach's Blue Line-Adjacent Mixed-User Comes With 5-Story Garage*












> A dreary corner of downtown Long Beach Boulevard, across from St. Mary Medical Center, is getting some action--developer AMCAL Multi-Housing (behind the conversion of Boyle Heights's old Linda Vista Hospital) and Urban Village Development Company recently broke ground on Urban Village, a 129-unit, five-story apartment/retail project. Urban Village will offer dainty studios, one- and two-bedrooms, ranging from 565 to 1,100 square feet, when it's finished in October 2014. Aside from the pool/spa, clubhouse, gym, "edible" garden, interior courtyard, and bike storage, the developers boast of accessibility to the Blue Line light rail, with the Anaheim station only 100 feet away. Even with the transit access, the project includes a five-story parking structure, "which allows residents the convenience of parking on the same floor on which they live."


----------



## desertpunk

*West Hollywood's Movietown Plaza Finally Starting Work This Year*












> The stalled-then-sold-then-revived mixed-use Movietown Plaza project has gotten all its approvals, and that the city is just waiting on building permit applications. A call to developer Avalon Bay Communities confirms it: Vice President for Development Mark Janda says they are finishing the final designs and will break ground before the end of the year. Downsized a bit from original developer Casden Properties's plan, Avalon Bay is planning to build a maximum 371 apartments (with 77 affordable units set aside for seniors) in a series of buildings, the tallest of which will be seven stories. The development will also have about 26,000 square feet of retail space. But in addition to being the site of a stalled development, Movietown is also home to the only Trader Joe's in the city with a halfway decent parking lot.


----------



## MikeVegas

I really like that Movietown Plaza. It has that mid 20th century California look.


----------



## desertpunk

*Here's the First Look at Peter Zumthor's Huge LACMA Redesign*












> LACMA has given LA Times archicritic Christopher Hawthorne a sneak peek at initial plans to completely overhaul the museum campus--starchitect Peter Zumthor has been working with LACMA head Michael Govan for years and their first proposal will debut at an exhibition opening next week. We already know that Zumthor's plans will wipe out four LACMA buildings--the original 1965 Ahmanson, Hammer, and Bing, and the awful '80s Art of the Americas building--and we know that it'll be inkblotty, taking a visual note from the neighboring La Brea Tar Pits. But now we're finding out what it'll really look like, and it sounds pretty badass:
> 
> -- "[A]n undulating building of glass and dark-gray concrete, its single story lifted more than 30 feet into the air atop seven separate legs, each containing a staircase. At its eastern end, the building extends out over one edge of the La Brea Tar Pits."
> 
> -- "[T]he new building would reach tentacles to the northwest and northeast and toward the tar pits, while pulling back to accommodate Bruce Goff's Pavilion for Japanese Art."
> 
> -- "From certain angles the building's seven legs, which Zumthor calls 'pods' or 'cores,' may give it the look of a huge, lumbering animal pulling itself out of the tar pits, still dripping with oil. But from others the new structure will appear largely transparent, open at ground level and wrapped in glass above."
> 
> -- "Zumthor's building would slide right up against the Wilshire Boulevard sidewalk. Pedestrians would be able to walk right under it from the boulevard into or across the museum campus."
> 
> -- "Inside, despite the essential flatness of the building, the galleries would fill a variety of spaces, from a sunken room to show LACMA's prized 16th century Ardabil Carpet to rooms for European painting and sculpture with soaring ceilings 30 or 35 feet high. The roof would be almost entirely covered with solar panels."
> 
> -- "Zumthor wants each one [of the seven staircases] to be different in scale and character; each will be small enough to allow him to control the way visitors first come into physical contact with his architecture. As Zumthor and Govan now envision the design, each of the staircases will take visitors directly to a gallery holding one of the key artworks in the LACMA collection. One stair might lead to Tony Smith's 'Smoke,' another to the Ardabil Carpet."
> 
> -- "The galleries themselves would be largely boxy and rectilinear, playing against the fluidity of the building's container."
> 
> -- "A continuous walkway would run along the outside of the building, giving views of the Hollywood Hills and Wilshire Boulevard through floor-to-ceiling glass."
> 
> -- "Space along the perimeter walkway, which Zumthor calls a 'circular gallery,' would contain rotating exhibitions. The walkway would pull back from the edge of the building to make room for terraces at certain points, including on the west side of the new building, where a restaurant might include outdoor seating overlooking 'Urban Light' and the rest of the campus."
> 
> -- "Seen from above, the design, which the architect has nicknamed 'the Black Flower,' has a liquid, flowing appeal that seems closer in spirit to a building by the Brazilian architect Oscar Niemeyer or a collage by the modern artist Jean Arp than to Zumthor's existing architecture."
> 
> -- "Perhaps the strongest element of the design is the extent to which it reflects contemporary Los Angeles, a city that Zumthor, on repeated visits to meet with Govan over the last several years, has carefully studied. Like L.A., the proposed building is open and tolerant. It has no single main entrance or front staircase."


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Developer has big plans for dated Macy's Plaza in downtown L.A.*



> ....
> 
> The dramatic makeover of the 2.4-million-square-foot property is in the hands of Los Angeles developer Wayne Ratkovich, who has made a career of renovating well-known historic properties. He overhauled the former headquarters of aviation titan Howard Hughes near Marina del Rey, as well as the Art Deco-era Wiltern theater and office complex in Koreatown.
> 
> "It's larger than anything we have ever done before," Ratkovich said of the Macy's Plaza project, "and a huge amount of responsibility."
> 
> In one of the largest Southern California purchases this year, Ratkovich bought Macy's Plaza for $241 million and announced plans for a* $160-million transformation. The renovation involves removing the mall's glass atrium roof and ripping out ground-level brick walls to bring stores and restaurants to the adjacent sidewalks.
> 
> Ratkovich also plans a sunken, sunlight-filled public plaza — directly connected to a planned subway station — and significant upgrades to the 23-story, 485-room Sheraton hotel.
> 
> Construction is expected to begin early next year and be finished in the fall of 2015, when the complex would be renamed the Bloc.*
> 
> ...


Full article: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-0606-property-report-20130606,0,1437242.story


----------



## desertpunk

Tour of Emerson College (see previous post):


----------



## desertpunk

*SaMo Loves Huge Gehry Designs But Wants "More Gehry-ness"*












> Santa Monica's Architecture Review Board gave a big thumbs up to the Ocean Avenue Project, the proposed luxury hotel/condo/museum development designed by Frank Gehry. The 244-foot tower would dwarf the height limit suggested by the downtown area's specific plan, but that was not of concern to the board members. This is Frank Fucking Gehry we're talking about! According to the Santa Monica Daily Press, board chair Lynn Robb thinks that there's no reason to fear the proposed height, though "if someone else with less imagination was utilizing the site, the proposed structure would just look massive." But she also wants "to see more Gehry-ness."


----------



## jcastro805

*Enormous Santa Monica Blvd. Mixed-User Back On in Hollywood*











> A huge mixed-use project for a sad stretch of Santa Monica Boulevard a little bit east of Highland in Hollywood is making the rounds again, after first popping up on our radar in 2007. The Lexington Project would replace 11 buildings--including Arena and three other nightclubs, a self-storage facility, and a building material business--with six 5 to 6 story buildings holding 786 residential units and 22,000 square feet of commercial space fronting on Santa Monica Boulevard. There will be a pool, open public space, 1,612 parking spaces in two subterranean levels, and units will range from studios to three-bedrooms. There will be affordable housing included, but how much of it will depend on whether the units go condo or apartment. The Draft Environmental Impact Report is being circulated again with some small changes from 2008, but the developer isn't planning to start the build-out until 2017. Once underway, the project would be built in two phases over four years.


http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/enormous_santa_monica_blvd_mixeduser_back_on_in_hollywood.php


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Long-Awaited Federal Courthouse Breaks Ground*









archdaily.net









ladowntownnews.com



> DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES — Their phrases differed, but all the speakers at today’s groundbreaking ceremony for Downtown’s United States Courthouse reiterated the same theme: It’s about time.
> 
> After more than a decade of disappointments and setbacks, excavation will begin in the coming days on the $400 million federal courthouse that will fill the 3.6-acre site at the southwest corner of First Street and Broadway.
> 
> ...


http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_4ce304a6-0086-11e3-9811-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## soup or man

Kenni said:


> I'd prefer something taller there.


I wouldn't. Fits right in with the scale of the Historic Core.


----------



## soup or man

desertpunk said:


> *Hollywood Palladium Getting Two 28-Story Mixed-Use Towers*



http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2013/08/here-are-your-palladium-residences.html

*Here Are Your Palladium Residences *


----------



## ThatOneGuy

PinkFloyd said:


> *Long-Awaited Federal Courthouse Breaks Ground*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archdaily.net
> 
> http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_4ce304a6-0086-11e3-9811-0019bb2963f4.html


I love the texture on this.


----------



## Kenni

^^^^ I like the earlier design waaay better.


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful building!!!


----------



## soup or man

http://www.sunsetlacienega.com/


----------



## jcastro805

^^ They look great!


----------



## Kenni

The location will be exciting, very nice.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Me too, neat midrise(?) development there  .


----------



## MikeVegas

I hate seeing those giant billboards on the sides of buildings. Makes me think of Minority Report.


----------



## soup or man

Mplsuptown said:


> I hate seeing those giant billboards on the sides of buildings. Makes me think of Minority Report.


It's on Sunset Blvd. Which looks like this:


----------



## jcastro805

*New Petersen Auto Museum renderings*

Pretty sweet!



























































> The Petersen also plans to completely redesign the galleries and add 15,000 square feet of new display space; post-reno, the galleries "will feature state-of-the-art lighting, digital displays and immersive learning stations that will tell the stories of the people and machines that changed the world over the past century." The museum has been reorganizing its collection (selling off a lot of cars), and plans to include a mix of "historically significant American and European classics, hot rods, groundbreaking race cars, the latest in alternative fuel technology, cars with Hollywood heritage and even vehicles designed and built in Los Angeles itself." Renderings also indicate there'll be a restaurant. The Petersen is kicking off a capital campaign ASAP to fund the project.


better pics at http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/inside_and_outside_the_petersen_museums_speedy_new_look.php


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Cool replacement :drool: .


----------



## LCIII

That is really cool


----------



## desertpunk

*8th and Hope moving up fast:*







































All: http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/dtlas_22story_eighth_and_hope_mixeduser_moving_fast.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Star Apartments taking shape downtown:*









http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/visiting_valentinos_grave_garcettis_runaway_filming_fight.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Boutique Hotel Making Its Way To North Hollywood*












> Ikon Hospitality unveiled a plan to build a 43-room hotel on the site of shuttered restaurant Maximillian's, just west of Lankershim. Plans are still in the early stages, but NoHo Patch says they've already won support from the neighborhood council land use committee. Designed by Orange County firm nKlosures, the four-story hotel will have "luxurious modern accommodations with deluxe amenities that include private patios and a resort style pool." It will also provide space for local artists to display their work.


----------



## desertpunk

*Selma/Vine Mixed-User Has Massive Motor Court, Maybe a Gym*












> As noted a few months back, a mixed-user for the southeast corner of Selma and Vine, first proposed seven years ago, is now back in play. Developer Camden has the project in plan check and Building Los Angeles believes work could start on the seven-story, 306-unit development before the year is out. Renderings from architect TCA (Chinatown's Jia apartments, Miracle Mile's 5550 Wilshire) show a large outdoor courtyard above the second floor, a hulking motor court entrance, and an Equinox on the first floor. No word on whether they're a real tenant or purely aspirational; Whole Foods was rumored to be part of the project during its first go-around. Right across Vine, work is supposed to start by spring on a long-stalled office building.


----------



## desertpunk

*8th & Hope*









http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/macys_plaza_reimagined_murals_legalized_in_la.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Here's the Open New Look For Downtown's Macy's Fortress*












> DTLA's '70s monolith mall now known as The Bloc (formerly Macy's Plaza) is getting a pedestrian-friendly makeover courtesy of its new owner, prominent developer Ratkovich Company. New renderings from its website show an open-air entrance on Seventh Street, similar to the new look at the Santa Monica Place mall, plus some of the changes coming to the center's office component. But what we don't see is what's planned, if anything, for Flower, Hope, and Eighth Streets, on the most egregiously anti-pedestrian sides of the mall. The Eighth side, across from an under-construction mixed-use tower, may be mostly a lost cause as it hosts all the delivery trucks, though one would hope they could throw in some windows or maybe an additional door. The Hope side includes the entrance to the Sheraton hotel, but could definitely use more sprucing to the south, while the Flower side is the most rife for sidewalk dining, windows, and additional entrances.


----------



## desertpunk

*Pershing Square redevelopment scheme unveiled:*

63167977


----------



## desertpunk

*500 Broadway Would Bring Apartments, Ton of Parking to Fred Segal Site in Santa Monica*












> Arriving today: another project that wants to join Santa Monica's building boom along the coming Expo Line extension: it's 500 Broadway, with 250 apartments, nearly 40,000 square feet of groundfloor retail, plus "a streetscape of activated uses and enhanced open space," according to a rep for the project. And it'll include--500 feet from an Expo station--about 640 parking spaces on four subterranean levels (half for residential and half for retail). Designed by Hank Koning of Santa Monica-based Koning Eizenberg, the building will have a mix of affordable and market-rate units ranging in size from studios to three bedrooms. Developer Thomas Properties Group and the property owner filed a development application with the city just this week, and if it goes ahead, the project would knock out the eastern half of the pricey Fred Segal complex. But shoppers, don't rend your yoga pants just yet--500 Broadway now joins a long list of projects to be reviewed in the city, so your $100 t-shirts should be safe for a little while yet.


73233493


----------



## desertpunk

*Huge Mixed-User Planned For Joni Mitchell "Paved Paradise" Site*












> They're paving paradise again: an application has been filed to demolish the large stripmall at the southwest corner of Sunset and Crescent Heights (with the Chase, McDonald's, et al), the site rumored to have inspired Joni Mitchell's "Big Yellow Taxi." Developer Townscape Partners plans to build a huge mixed-use development with 249 residential units, 11,000 square feet of commercial space, and 849 parking spaces in buildings that would range in height from two to 16 stories. The residences will mostly be studios and one-bedrooms, plus 38 two-bedrooms and eight three-bedrooms; a total of 28 will be set aside for very low-income residents. Planned amenities include a pool, gym, library and recreation room. While the application refers to the units as apartments, the application also includes a request to create airspace lots so that they can be sold as condos. There will also be retail, a gym and supermarket, rooftop lounge and open spaces including a landscaped traffic island open to the public.
> 
> Townscape Partners (which is also behind the office-to-condo conversion of 8899 Beverly Boulevard in West Hollywood) bought the site last year. While a full environmental impact report is still due, they hope to start work next year and wrap up in 2017. Townscape's application is looking for approvals for (among other things) the use of affordable housing incentives, conditional use permits, and variances allowing a gym and dining above the first floor.


----------



## desertpunk

*The Grand - July 4*


Construction Site by Gregg Jaden, on Flickr


Construction Site by Gregg Jaden, on Flickr


----------



## jcastro805

*More Renderings and the New Hollywood Skyline With the Hollywood Palladium Double Tower Project*



















> As the environmental impact report for the proposed Hollywood Palladium Residences gets underway, we found a few more project renderings to share. Also included is an outline of the ever-burgeoning Hollywood skyline, which puts the project's two 28-story towers in the context of the neighborhood's existing and proposed buildings. What are the odds NIMBY lawyer extraordinaire Robert Silverstein--most recently behind the second lawsuit against the nearby Millennium Hollywood--has this drawing taped to a dartboard in his office? Also found in the notice announcing preparation of the EIR are renderings of the three courtyards planned as publicly accessible space in the project. If all goes according to plan, the project will bring 13,000 square feet of neighborhood-serving retail, either 598 or 730 residential units (depending on whether a hotel component is included), and up to 820 bike stalls to a surface parking lot behind the Palladium Theater. As part of the deal, the property owner would also apply for historic status for the streamline moderne 1940 venue.


See more renderings on the LA Curbed website http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/more_renderings_and_the_new_hollywood_skyline_with_the_hollywood_palladium_double_tower_project.php


----------



## desertpunk

*One Santa Fe throws its weight around:*










































































All: http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/one_santa_fe_goes_up_well_out_in_bumpin_arts_district.php


----------



## jcastro805

*142 Condos and Townhouses Proposed For University Park*





















> A draft environmental impact report for a big new condo/townhouse development proposed for University Park south of Downtown is making the rounds. Oak Village would replace a commercial catering facility and parking lot with 134 condos in two buildings plus eight three-story townhouses in four additional buildings. One, two, three, and four-bedroom units would range in size from 700-2,100 square feet, and *the project includes long and short-term bike parking plus 320 subterranean spaces for cars.* The site is in the (no doubt exhaust-laden) shadow of the 10 freeway in a historic preservation zone and near the 20th Street Historic District and Mortuary Row on Washington Boulevard, which sounds like some macabre neighborhood nickname but actually refers to the more than two dozen mortuaries found there between the 1920s and 1950s.
> Alternatives to the plan include a 111-unit version with a maximum height of 55 feet (as opposed to the proposed 65 feet), and one that conforms with the South LA general plan with a four-story commercial/retail building, parking lot, and 40-unit residential building with subterranean parking. While the DEIR is making the rounds now, this is not a new project; the architectural drawings are from 2008 and letters from concerned community members (and one supporter, that we found anyway) were written in 2009. Anastasi Development Company, the developer, is asking for the property to be rezoned (from commercial, multi-family residential, and parking) and for a density bonus to build more than 111 units in exchange for including 11 very low-income residences. It'll be interesting to see if these units do end up as condos and not apartments. The rental rate in the neighborhood is currently over 92 percent.


http://la.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/142_condos_and_townhouses_proposed_for_commercial_site_in_university_park.php


----------



## desertpunk

*NIMBYs Attack!*

*Neighbors Not Happy About New Historic Filipinotown Apts*












> Last month came word of a trio of projects that would bring 188 new apartments to Historic Filipinotown along Temple Street. This week comes the backlash. The Eastsider has the report from the Greater Echo Park Elysian Neighborhood Council planning and land use committee, which apparently went long and complainy. One attendee called a 69-unit building "atrocious" and added that "I would not want to live in it. I would not want to look at it." Others worried over what the projects would do to parking in a neighborhood where competition for spots is already tight, and hoped the projects--which meet or exceed city requirements--would add further off-street parking. The lack of retail also drew fire. One building has a whopping 500 square feet of commercial space planned, but another devotes its ground floor space to pedestrian-unfriendly parking. Developers have been drawn to Temple because it's zoned for larger buildings, and its well-located to catch the Silver Lake overflow. It's also already seen a measure of gentrification, thanks to bars like 1642, across the street from one of the projects. And irony of ironies, the owner of 1642 is one of the projects' opponents.


----------



## desertpunk

*Grand Ave. Apts rising:*


Construction Watch, Broad Museum's neighbor by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Construction Watch, Broad Museum's neighbor by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Midrise Roundup:*

*Eagle Rock Project "Raping Hillsides"?*












> When developer Stan Fargeon proposed building eight houses behind a gate at the top of a hillside Eagle Rock street back in April, the neighbors freaked the hell out. They did not like: the design ("they're not the kind of homes that are in that area"), the time it would take to build them ("for how many years will the construction go on?"), the increased traffic they would bring ("congestion related to parked cars--which will only get worse"), and our favorite, the defilement of Mother Nature ("our hillsides are going to be raped"). Since then, feelings have gone from icy to merely very cold. Architect Steve Brabson of Franklin Studios tells us the project team offered to make a few tweaks, but most of the original variances they requested still stand.




*Larchmont Mixed-User Bringing 84 Apartments, Trees, Possible Urban Plaza to Area*












> The northern tip of Larchmont Village, at Melrose and Larchmont, is getting a new 84-unit mixed-user called the LC. At a recent land use meeting for the Greater Wilshire Neighborhood Council, developer California Landmark showed-off new renderings for the under-construction project that show "anondized aluminum panels on the front face," Larchmont Buzz reports. Landmark is also proving themselves mensches, putting $100,000 toward beautification efforts around the project including new trees on Camerford, El Centro, and Melrose. They're also considering asking the city not to widen the street in front of the LC--apparently something typically required by the city--and instead create a 25-foot wide area between the project and Melrose that would constitute an "urban plaza" for hanging out.




*Westwood Mixed-User Could Replace Stumpy Retail Block*












> Local management and development company Halco is proposing a new mixed-user on mostly commercial-only Westwood Boulevard, according to paperwork filed by the planning department. Located near Santa Monica Boulevard and Westwood Boulevard, in an area sometimes referred to as Little Persia or Little Tehran, the project would replace a row of one- and two-story brick retail buildings and make way for a five-story mixed-user with 71 units, a childcare facility, and about 6,200 square feet of retail.


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Veteran Developer Planning 40-Story Tower for Historic Core*












> Joseph Hellen, a longtime Downtown landowner who in recent years has created nearly 300 apartments by turning century-old buildings into housing, has what he considers to be the perfect addition to the Historic Core: a 40-story residential tower that would rise between his Spring Arcade Building and the Alexandria Hotel.
> 
> The concept of erecting a steel and glass high-rise amidst mid-level early 20th structures might strike some as architecturally jarring, but the 87-year-old Holocaust survivor believes this is a defining time for Los Angeles, and if it wants to be considered a “world class city,” he said, it should exhibit world-class high-rises.
> 
> During an interview last week in the offices of his Central City real estate and development firm, Downtown Management, Hellen described how he has scrapped various plans for the site that had been considered over the past eight years. In August 2012, he envisioned a 12-story apartment complex on the property in the 500 block of South Spring Street.
> 
> Instead, he has hired a new architecture team, Martinez + Cutri Corporation, which has worked up renderings for the mammoth structure that folks are more apt to see in South Park than the Historic Core.
> “It is a show building for Los Angeles,” said Hellen, who spends most of his time in Melbourne, Australia, and travels to Downtown to oversee his business interests a few times a year.
> 
> Preliminary cost projections for the Spring Street apartment project’s basic core and shell are $120 million, with the likelihood of a much higher price tag depending on the quality of the residential finishes, Hellen said. The company is looking to create 252 units, which will be built to condominium specs, though the plan is initially to market them as apartments.
> 
> Known for financing his buildings out of his own pocket, Hellen said he is not seeking a construction loan at this time, and plans to use existing resources to fund the project.
> The high-rise, which Hellen is calling the Stationer’s Building for the former stationery business that once occupied the now parking lot, will offer approximately 12,000 to 15,000 square feet of ground floor retail, along with six levels of parking. The rest of the structure would be residential.
> 
> A timeline for the project has not been announced. The development needs to secure entitlements from the city.
> 
> Hellen said he suspects he’ll keep the Stationer’s name for the building, In his past Downtown adaptive reuse projects, the Spring Arcade, Jewelry Trades and Chester Williams buildings, he has also utilized the historic monikers.
> ...


More: http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_91f8f20c-1c98-11e3-b468-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## jcastro805

^^ from the same story:


> Hellen is not the only Downtown real estate veteran looking to go tall in the heart of the community. Izek Shomof, an early adaptive reuse developer who turned several old Spring Street buildings into housing, is working on creating a *22-story tower at Fourth Street and Broadway* with about 400 units. Barry Shy, who has created hundreds of apartments in former Historic Core office structures, has plans for *SB Omega, a 40-story tower* that would rise at 601 S. Main St. It would have 350 apartments.
> 
> Although 14th District City Councilman José Huizar has not yet seen the latest concept design for Hellen’s Spring Street tower, his spokesman Rick Coca said Huizar is “generally supportive of more high-rises being built.” Huizar last week introduced a motion intended to incentivize high-rise development and hotel uses in Downtown.
> 
> “The towers in Downtown define the city’s skyline, a landmark in the region and around the world,” Huizar stated in his motion.
> 
> *Some in Downtown circles have worried that a rush of six- and seven-story apartment structures now in development could imperil a chance to increase density by building high-rises in one of the few Los Angeles communities that generally supports taller projects.* In a recent Los Angeles Downtown News story, Shomof pointed out that as high-rises inch skyward, that can equate to more units, which add up to a better return.
> 
> That’s certainly what Hellen concludes.
> 
> “When you have a [40-story] building, you can break even in less than five years,’’ he said.
> 
> Hellen acknowledges that it may take a decade for the real estate community to recognize that he and other developers are on the ground floor of Downtown’s high-rise movement. He said he’s not worried about others eventually catching up.


It looks as if us forumers aren't the only ones concerned about all the low-rises being planned and built. It is reassuring that developers are aware of the negative trend as well, and some are aiming to build higher.


----------



## desertpunk

*CAA Death Star and Century Plaza Towers Up For Sale For $2 Billion*









http://variety.com/2013/film/news/t...bol-of-showy-nature-of-agency-biz-1200472327/


----------



## desertpunk

*The Vermont - Sept. 8*









http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2013/09/the-vermont-towers-take-form.html


----------



## desertpunk

*The Gibson at 7th and Arizona*

A new residential development underway in Santa Monica.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PinkFloyd

New design for the Grand Avenue project across from Walt Disney Concert Hall.



blackcat23 said:


> Grand Avenue Project update.
> 
> Source: http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/b/post-preview?token=Fz0KYEEBAAA.EBRwku6hqRsjNDbKvth7Pg.JSx7---H6gB_MjtbMCvNIw&postId=569028558231722804&type=POST
> 
> Phase 1A: 48-story/485 foot tall tower, designed by Robert A. M. Stern Architects. 380 rental units, 31,000 sq feet of commercial space, 400 parking spots. Price tag: $160 million
> 
> Groundbreaking scheduled for March 2015, completion in Sep. 2017
> 
> Not clear if this is the final design, but the renderings are labeled "RAMSA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 1B: 250 key hotel tower/option for 50 condominiums above. 141,000 sq feet of commercial space, including a supermarket. Diagram shows a 41 story/453' tall building. Without the condos, that drops to 24 floors/283 feet. Price looks to be approx. $490 million.
> 
> Groundbreaking scheduled for Sep 2017, completion in June 2020
> 
> Some other renderings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual images are a lot larger, but they would have made scrolling through this page a pain in the ass.


----------



## desertpunk

*Staples-Adjacent Parking Lot To Sprout Two 36-Story Towers*









http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/01/more-mixed-use-towers-near-staples.html



> Fig Central has already eaten up a parking lot directly across from Staples, and down in the Historic Core, the glittery Topaz apartments are set to go up where a Joe's Parking lot was. The latest parking casualty is the Joe's Parking lot at Twelfth Street and Figueroa, just southeast of the Staples Center, which sold to three local mystery buyers (one is rumored to be David Y. Lee, head of one of SoCal's largest corporate landlords) for more than double what Joe's Parking parent company L&R paid for it back in 2010, according to the LA Times. (The actual price they paid is also shrouded in mystery.) *UPDATE 3:57 pm: Building LA reported yesterday that the developer submitted plans late last year for "two 36-story towers, connected by a retail/parking podium."* The land already has approvals for two residential high-rises (35 and 27 stories), 648 residential units (either condos or apartments), and 40,000 square feet of groundfloor retail, but the new owners might try to get city approval to use more of the total development space (863,000 square feet) space for a hotel and more retail, says an advisor to the seller.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hollywood's Dream Hotel Returns Bigger and Better *












> Multiple high-rise projects next to the Capitol Records Building were dealt a setback this week courtesy of the California State Geological Survey, but other Hollywood developments continue to make progress despite persistent NIMBY pushback. Near the intersection of Cahuenga Boulevard and Selma Avenue, plans for Los Angeles' first Dream Hotel are officially back in motion. To make that news even sweeter, Five Chairs Development has asked the city for a series of zoning variances which would allow them to increase the project's size. Revised plans for the Dream Hollywood call for a 10-story, 182 room hotel, featuring commercial space at street level and a 65-vehicle subterranean parking structure.


----------



## Syndic

Whoa. That's a nice design. I wouldn't mind seeing more buildings that look like that. Minus the palm trees, of course.


----------



## jcastro805

^^ It's SoCal...we gotta have palm trees. They are in our DNA! 
I agree that it is a nice design...flashy but not gaudy.


----------



## desertpunk

*Frank Gehry's Big New Grand Ave. Plans Get Their First Approval*












> For more than a decade, the huge, multi-use Grand Avenue Project has been stuck in the fetal stages (except for one lone tower). But now things have finally started to move on the hugely ambitious plan to put residential, retail, hotel, and public space on Parcel Q, across Grand from Disney Hall. That got moving again last year when starchitect Frank Gehry, who designed the original plan, was taken off the project and the new plans (from Gensler and Robert AM Stern) were very firmly rejected by the LA County Supervisors (the word "uninspired" was used.) After that, Gehry was pulled back in to save the day and boy, did he ever. People have been calling the latest plans the best yet and the supes officially agreed today, with nothing but good things to say when they signed off on Gehry's designs today. They called them "exactly what we need" and proclaimed that this design will shake up the street in the best way possible, according to the LA Times. The County Supervisors' approval means that there's just a couple more steps (approval from the Grand Avenue Joint Powers Authority next week and a renewed development agreement by January 21) before the $750-million complex can get into the environmental review phase, one of the most significant hurdles on the ever-lengthening road to completion.















> *The most recent designs show two high-rise towers—a 37-story residential tower (with a twenty-eighth-floor skydeck and pool!) on the corner of Second and Olive and a 25-story SLS hotel/office building closer to First Street*—plus a pedestrian-inviting public plaza, all arranged like "boxes of presents stacked under a Christmas tree."


----------



## desertpunk

* Grand Avenue's Parcel M Tower*









http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/01/watch-grand-avenues-parcel-m-tower.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Hollywood's Residences At Columbia Square Will Be Super Fancy And Half Extended-Stay*












> We're going to have to wait until 2016 to see the residential units at the mixed-use, high-end Columbia Square at Sunset and Gower in Hollywood, but developer Kilroy has at least painted a picture of a pretty swanky place to live or rent. That's right—half the units in the striking, 200-unit, 20-story residential tower (meet The Residences at Columbia Square) will be posh rentals, and half will be fully-furnished, extended-stay hotel rooms with decorative flourishes by maximalist designer/former Top Design judge Kelly Wearstler, and aimed at luring industry-types away from long-term hotel stays. There will also be four penthouses with 14-foot ceilings and "terraced plunge pools."



Just beware of those pesky NIMBY quakes!


----------



## MarshallKnight

desertpunk said:


> * Grand Avenue's Parcel M Tower*


It's giving me an OCD seizure. I cannot take that cladding.


----------



## LCIII

desertpunk said:


> *Frank Gehry's Big New Grand Ave. Plans Get Their First Approval*


A toddler with enough blocks to play with could have 'designed' this mess. What an incredible eyesore this will be.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LCIII said:


> A toddler with enough blocks to play with could have 'designed' this mess. What an incredible eyesore this will be.


Dont you think it would be wise to wait for the actual renderings instead of the massing to critique the project?


----------



## jcastro805

^^ This design makes a lot more sense when you view it as the antithesis to his other building across the street LCIII.


----------



## LCIII

jcastro805 said:


> ^^ This design makes a lot more sense when you view it as the antithesis to his other building across the street LCIII.


You mean beautiful versus ugly in every imaginable way?


----------



## blackcat23

It's literally just a model made out of wood blocks. How about waiting for some actual renderings before passing judgement?


----------



## jcastro805

LCIII said:


> You mean beautiful versus ugly in every imaginable way?


You obviously didn't read the article


----------



## LCIII

blackcat23 said:


> It's literally just a model made out of wood blocks. How about waiting for some actual renderings before passing judgement?


Because no facade can make up for that massing. What a hack


----------



## PinkFloyd

^^ You sound like a fun guy to hang out with.

Anyway, a couple new renderings were released for 801 Olive.



















http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/01/glassy-new-look-for-801-olive-street.html


----------



## desertpunk

blackcat23 said:


> It's literally just a model made out of wood blocks. How about waiting for some actual renderings before passing judgement?


That's Gehry's processs. Unlike most architects, he creates a model first then 3D scans it to scale up the dimensions to produce the working drawings. The final product will be a knockout regardless of what the haters think.


----------



## MarshallKnight

desertpunk said:


> [


I think this is the one where I really "got" what Gehry is trying to do here. The way the aperture between the towers relates to Disney Hall is really striking. This will be an oft-photographed view from Grand Park.


----------



## desertpunk

*Emerson College Quietly Opens*


----------



## desertpunk

*Sunset Gordon Tops Out *


----------



## desertpunk

*Comcast taking over the world, LA Edition:*


COMCAST NBC UNIVERSAL SIGN by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Good Samaritan apartment project rising:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelrocchio/


----------



## desertpunk

*Details Revealed For Large Broadway And Ninth Apartment Projects*












> Just about a year ago, we got wind of a plan to bring two mixed-use complexes by notorious monstrosity-maker Geoff Palmer (the Orsini, Lorenzo, Pieros, etc.) to Broadway at Ninth Street, which is probably the hottest up-and-coming block in the city right now. Now, the seven- and ten-story developments have been approved by the Planning Department and are on the move. What's on the way? Well, they're decidedly non-Italian (yay!), but they also don't look very exciting at this point. Seven-story Building A at 1026 Broadway will have commercial space and seven live/work units on the ground floor, below 247 apartments. There will be two floors of underground parking and nearly 300 bicycle parking spots. Building B at 928 Broadway will be split into "two masses" around an internal courtyard, with just over 35,000 square feet of commercial space, 10 live/work units on the ground floor, and 437 apartments above. It will be seven stories tall along Main Street but 10 stories along Broadway (you gotta have that roof deck).


----------



## blackcat23

http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/03/village-at-westfield-topanga-ditches.html#more

Westfield has dropped plans for a hotel tower in the Village at Westfield Topanga project. Everything else still appears to be moving forward, though.


----------



## desertpunk

*New High-Rise Apartment Building Headed to West LA *












> *According to documents just released by the Los Angeles Department of City Planning, West LA-based Douglas Emmett Inc. intends to construct a new 34-story residential tower at 11750 Wilshire Boulevard. The Landmark Apartments, first spotted moving through LADCP last December, would rise 338 feet above ground and contain 376 one and two bedroom units.* A conceptual site plan drawn up by Gensler indicates that the apartment tower would stand on the southern side of the property, replacing a low-rise structure which previously housed a Pavilions supermarket. In addition to the standard outdoor pool deck, residential amenities would include a lobby, lounge, fitness center, recreation room, and bicycle storage area. The project also includes a standalone 4,700 square foot retail structure, which would directly front the corner of Wilshire and Stoner Avenue. Although no renderings of the project are provided by the LADCP documents, the design is described as consisting of "a slim, concrete frame lined with floor-to-ceiling glazing accented by light metal and fritted glass panels." Construction would last approximately 30 months, with completion anticipated in 2017.


----------



## Kenni

Uf, why not Downtown.


----------



## desertpunk

*Wilshire Grand 3.11*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unangelino/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unangelino/


----------



## skyhorse11320

Wilshire Grands 3rd crane to be erected 3/17 they don' call me skyhorse for nothing!


----------



## skyhorse11320

Crane @ 8th & hope to come down Sat & Sun 15th & 16th


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

actually, they started today on 8th and hope


----------



## skyhorse11320

Yes we did.... Thats me in the Tower Crane.


----------



## PinkFloyd

skyhorse11320 said:


> Yes we did.... Thats me in the Tower Crane.


Oh, I get it now, Skyhorse.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

skyhorse11320 said:


> Yes we did.... Thats me in the Tower Crane.


awesome. so youre moving over to the Wilshire Grand site next?


----------



## skyhorse11320

Yes I am, very soon! Robert Manos @ linkedin


----------



## PinkFloyd

Onni Group released renderings for their towers planned for Downtown LA.










Details: http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/03/first-look-at-downtowns-upcoming-wave.html


----------



## jcastro805

Wow, Onni will definitely be bringing some Vancouver style to LA!


----------



## Dale

jcastro805 said:


> Wow, Onni will definitely be bringing some Vancouver style to LA!


Which Vancouver has entirely too much of but which would add some dash to DTLA.


----------



## desertpunk

*New LA Live Marriott Gets Biggest Flashy Light-Up Facade in LA*












> The structure is still under construction, but the bright lights of the forthcoming Marriott Courtyard and Marriott Residence Inn in South Park have been locked down. Renderings revealed a couple years back that there would be a giant LED sign at Francisco and Olympic, above the hotel's 1,000-square-foot public plaza. Here is that sign today, bigger and brighter than we could have imagined at 3,700 square feet, and now paired with accents lights that will color-coordinate with whatever images are playing, says Standard Vision, the architectural media company installing the project. They add that this "is the largest, full-motion media facade in Los Angeles."



86536168


----------



## fskobic

A cool article from Curbed LA. :cheers:

*Mapping 23 New Developments on the Way in Downtown LA*












> To say that there's a lot of movement on the Downtown Los Angeles development scene would be an understatement, but even with a list of everything that's going on (like the one compiled by the Downtown News recently), it's hard to get the full picture, not just of what's happening right now, but also of what could exist in a a few years' time. And so we've mapped out all the Downtown developments that have been announced, revived, or re-envisioned in the last six months. One trend that's immediately visible is, of course, explosive action in South Park, but throughout the neighborhood there are also some massive megaprojects coming back to life—Metropolis, Fig Central, Grand Avenue. It's completely possible that some of these projects will languish for years, but at least you'll know where they were supposed to be once upon an early 2014.


Check out the whole article, and the cool map with all the projects listed HERE.


----------



## Saiholmes

LA Daily News said:


> Plans for a massive development in the West San Fernando Valley were released Wednesday, a $3 billion project on the 47-acre Rocketdyne site that will include a mix of commercial, residential and high-rise buildings forming almost their own mini-city.
> 
> The project, now named LA Warner Center, will add more than 5 million square feet of development to the Canoga Park area, creating a retail and commercial hub that also will feature a 5-acre park open to the community 24 hours.
> 
> It is being proposed amid a building boom in the area, including the $350 million The Village at Westfield across the street from Rocketdyne and a series of new upscale apartment buildings that have risen in Canoga Park in recent years.
> 
> Boston Global Investments is in the early planning stages and working on the project with St. Louis-based HOK architectural firm’s Los Angeles office and Los Angeles-based Arup, a engineering and design consulting firm.


http://www.dailynews.com/business/2...e-site-slated-for-3-billion-mixed-use-project
http://www.bginvestors.com/la_warner_center.html
http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/03/warner_centers_getting_a_huge_mixeduse_highrise_hood.php


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!!


----------



## desertpunk

*Southern Arts District Getting Big LOHA-Designed Mixed-User*












> While the North Arts District is adaptively reusing an old, vacant flour mill as a massive art space, down in the South Arts District, the wrecking ball is coming out. A fairly unlovely cold-storage company is slated to be demolished in favor of a handsome, brick-and metal-covered, 240-unit mixed-use compound. Broker/blogger Brigham Yen tells us that the Camden Group is in the approvals process for the project, called, almost parodically, Industrial, which will extend for a half-block along Industrial Street, but will also meet Alameda Street. The project is designed by Lorcan O'Herlihy Architects, the La-Cienega-based firm most known for its many small apartment buildings in West Hollywood.


----------



## desertpunk

*South Park's 24-Story Glass Tower is Back From the Dead*












> Everything old is new again! A 24-story condo tower project at Eleventh and Grand, floundering since the mid-aughts, looks to be on track again with a new owner, new name, and a new timeline, reports the LA Times. The "ultra-sophisticated" project formerly known as the Glass Tower will have 151 units, groundfloor retail (restaurants, shopping), and two-story penthouses on the roof. For years the project just could not get off the ground—not in 2008 and not in 2009. By the fall of 2011, the owner listed the lot with its entitlements and that was the last word for years. The project was recently purchased by SF-based Trumark Urban, which plans to make minimal changes to the existing designs so they don't have to go back through the long process for new approvals. They have, however, asked Downtown firm HansonLA to "refresh" the design, and we'll have those to show off tomorrow.
> 
> It could be up as soon as 2016. >>


----------



## desertpunk

*Here's the Newest 7-Story Mixed-User Slated For South Park*












> The stretch of Figueroa across from the (to-be-renovated) LA Convention Center is heating up, with the recently-opened Avant apartments and now the proposed development of a parking lot just across the street from the Convention Center into a colorful seven-story mixed-user. Documents submitted to the Downtown LA Neighborhood Council's Planning and Land Use Committee show that the project, developerd by DHG Family Trust and designed by GMP Architects, will have 106 units, 1,400 square feet of groundfloor retail, and possibly four live/work units (the developers might just use the 3,500-square-feet of space for more retail), plus 114 parking spaces and 125 bike parking spaces.


----------



## EMArg

Downtown Los Angeles, 2 weeks ago. Some developments can be seen in the video:


----------



## desertpunk

*Huge Mixed-Use Project Could Change the Face of Chinatown*












> All the crane-and-construction action in Downtown has been seeping up into Chinatown for a while now—the Jia Apartments opened recently, the Blossom Plaza complex has finally gotten underway, and the old Velvet Turtle lot has been cleared out for an undetermined future mixed-use project. Why, the only thing it's missing now are some residential high-rises. Enter a new proposal by EVOQ Properties (as seen on Building LA), which has two visions—both huge—for a project called College Station on a Gold-Line-adjacent lot at the northeast corner of Spring and College. One plan has two 20-story towers rising on the 5.24-acre lot, along with retail, live/work units, market-rate apartments, a market, parking, and affordable housing for seniors. And even the less ambitious plan would create 533 new transit-oriented units, more than double the apartments in Blossom Plaza, underway just across the street. Both are designed by VTBS Architects.














> At the corner of College Street and Spring (parcel 1), there will be two 20-story towers with as many as 500 units and about 20,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space on the ground level. The towers will also have five live/work units and communal decks and pools on their respective rooftops. The vacant lot was a railyard and is now occasionally used for parking.














> Senior housing would go in the middle of the development (parcel 2), offering 100 affordable apartments in a 62-foot, four-story building. The ground floor of the senior living structure would also have a 20,000-square-foot market. This section of the development would also include a public plaza and underground parking.














> The northernmost end of the development (parcel 3) would be home to an eight-story, 80-unit live/work building with a central courtyard and greenspace. There'd be some more retail or a restaurant on the corner of Spring and Llewellyn streets.


An alternate plan eliminates the two towers in favor of low-rise housing:


----------



## desertpunk

*First Look at Massive Mixed-Use Complex Heading to Vine St.*












> Hollywood's lost an Oscars Outdoors screening venue, but it's gaining retail and office space, plus a 23-story residential tower on the dusty block near Sunset and Vine that was once scheduled to be the home of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences' movie museum (now moved to the Miracle Mile on the edge of LACMA's campus). Developer Kilroy Realty paid $46 million for the property about six months ago (the pre-Academy landowners were miffed about the sale, since they felt they'd been pressured to sell to the Academy), and announced they'd put nearly $300 million into building this fancy mixed-user with housing and office space. This latest rendering from Shimoda Design Group certainly looks that expensive.
> 
> According to a press release, the northwest corner of the lot (at Ivar and De Longpre) will have a 23-story residential building; most of the 20,000 square feet of retail space will be concentrated on the Vine and De Longpre side, where there will also be a public plaza. The office space, created with entertainment, tech, and media companies in mind, will spread out across three "terraced" four-story buildings; all connected by "landscaped passageways" through the complex's central space. Construction is expected to begin in early 2016.


----------



## desertpunk

*West Hollywood Could Get an Elaborate Mixed-User at Santa Monica and Melrose*












> A trio of new mixed-users on the edge of West Hollywood has inched forward, with city planners giving the green-light Thursday night, WeHoville reports. The Melrose Triangle project, from developer Charles Company and architect Studio One Eleven, would seriously reinvent the intersection of Santa Monica Boulevard, Melrose, and Almont Avenue, with 76 housing units (15 for low- and moderate-income folks) in a five-story building, retail, restaurants, and office space, plus a whopping 884 parking spaces in four underground levels. According to the architect's site, "The space between buildings has been carefully crafted to create paseos, plazas, and courtyards that invite pedestrians to pass through the project and contribute to the ambience of the development."


----------



## Kenni

desertpunk said:


> *Here's the Newest 7-Story Mixed-User Slated For South Park*


Is this on the existing parking lots next to the Metro Station?


----------



## EMArg

Some developments can be seen in this video:


----------



## erbse

Downtown L.A. feels so terrifyingly empty. They need more mixed-use midrise developments and density throughout, shiny concrete gold won't help much, as it's barely inhabitated.


----------



## Kenni

erbse said:


> Downtown L.A. feels so terrifyingly empty. They need more mixed-use midrise developments and density throughout, shiny concrete gold won't help much, as it's barely inhabitated.


Hmm, that was probably taken during the weekend. Weekdays during the day it's bustling and weekends at night.


----------



## desertpunk

Kenni said:


> Is this on the existing parking lots next to the Metro Station?


It's squeezing into the parking lot at 1400 S. Fig. between two apartment projects creating a nice streetwall from Venice up to Pico.


----------



## blackcat23

http://newyork.citybizlist.com/article/douglas-elliman-development-marketing-hosts-vip-pre-opening-launch-metropolis-los-angeles

From the Metropolis sales office at 888 Figueroa Street









https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w61gvscnwrjykm6/AAB0GMGMgHt5lGoD-QTTtmEHa









https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w61gvscnwrjykm6/AAB0GMGMgHt5lGoD-QTTtmEHa


----------



## Mojeda101

erbse said:


> Downtown L.A. feels so terrifyingly empty. They need more mixed-use midrise developments and density throughout, shiny concrete gold won't help much, as it's barely inhabitated.


It's improving. 

in 1999 the population was somewhere around 19k-25k.

Now it's over 52k. It's doubled in 10 years. We won't be seeing 100k+ until roughly 2030 due to lack of historic buildings in need of adaptive reuse but it'll get there. Downtown will be a much more vibrant and lively city center by 2030. Development is slowly but surely coming along. Plenty of residential projects are increasing the population.


----------



## Dale

In DTLA as recently as Jan 2013 I certainly didn't get the impression it was "terrifyingly empty." Indeed, it was a helluva lot livelier than what I expected.


----------



## Frockling

Mojeda101 said:


> It's improving.
> 
> in 1999 the population was somewhere around 19k-25k.
> 
> Now it's over 52k. It's doubled in 10 years. We won't be seeing 100k+ until roughly 2030 due to lack of historic buildings in need of adaptive reuse but it'll get there. Downtown will be a much more vibrant and lively city center by 2030. Development is slowly but surely coming along. Plenty of residential projects are increasing the population.


but 1999 was 15 years ago right...it doubled in 15 years which is pretty bad, for the entertainment capital of the world (hollywood, disney, etc...)


----------



## phoenixboi08

Frockling said:


> but 1999 was 15 years ago right...it doubled in 15 years which is pretty bad, for the entertainment capital of the world (hollywood, disney, etc...)


That's an enviable trend in any auto-centric city.


----------



## jcastro805

Frockling said:


> but 1999 was 15 years ago right...it doubled in 15 years which is pretty bad, for the entertainment capital of the world (hollywood, disney, etc...)


Bad how? Are you aware of any other major cities that doubled their downtown population in as short a time? Especially during a major recession in which people were losing houses, not moving to new downtown ones?


----------



## desertpunk

*Movietown Plaza Now Avalon West Hollywood*












> It took quite a while to get into gear, but the West Hollywood mixed-use complex formerly known as Movietown Plaza and now called Avalon West Hollywood is actually breaking ground today and developers AvalonBay Communities have release these updated renderings by MVE & Partners. The project, expected to open in early 2016, will bring 370 units (77 will be affordable senior housing), 32,000 square feet of retail, and two 10-story towers to a site previously occupied by a large stripmall on Santa Monica Boulevard (most tenants were kicked out way back in 2010).


----------



## Saiholmes

UserName01010 said:


> Some more additional quotes from article:
> 
> "The developer indicated in filings that it would like to begin construction next year and could finish up work by 2020."
> 
> "The 28-story condo tower and the 26-story hotel proposed for LTG Platinum Center would become Anaheim's two tallest buildings, while the condo building would eclipse the under-construction 200 Spectrum Center office tower in Irvine as Orange County's tallest building."
> 
> Note: Above is a screen shot of the article page from which it was found from the following website: http://www.hopscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/15_03 OCBJ.pdf
> 
> Much thanks to ocptguy for bringing attention about this proposed project to me via my blog at http://orangecountydensedevelopment.blogspot.com/2014/12/anaheim-platinum-triangle.html


http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6988342&postcount=418


----------



## erbse

There's a variety of functionally great projects for the city, which signal prosperity and dynamics. But also many of these modernist ones are so replaceable, often they really don't say "this is LA", which is a pity imho. 

Aesthetically, I think it'd be good if the city gets more Neo Art Deco and Spanish Colonial Revival style projects. Something that adresses the "vernacular" style of Los Angeles.

Perhaps the architects of *David M. Schwarz* or LA new classical locals like *Marc Appleton, Tim Barber, Robertson Partners, Erik Evens* (KAA Design) or *Richard Manion* can come up with something proper.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't think of art deco when I see Los Angeles. I think it's more known for its 50s and 60s futurism.


----------



## erbse

*Los Angeles = Art Deco icons*

Huh? Okay, there's the iconic googie-style Theme Building at LAX. I love that one. The CRB also enjoys popularity to some degree.

Other than that and with greater priority, when it comes to buildings, LA is mostly known for its Art Deco landmarks, as the 1920s/30s/40s were the time when it became a truly significant place on the world stage and center of gravity for the film and show industry. That includes the Art Deco/Neoclassical mixed City Hall tower, the Art Deco Griffith Observatory, the eclectic Asian Revival / Art Deco Chinese Theatre and other theatres and studios, famed Hollywood is full of 1920s and 1930s Art Deco and earlier structures (see e.g.)... A great portion of the city's old downtown is dominated by Art Deco, such as the Theater District area.
Then there's also the cityscape-relevant buildings of the Library, Coliseum, Eastern Columbia, Pellissier, Bullocks Wilshire and other towers like Desmonds, and typical suburban landmarks like the Fox Theater of Westwood. Even the city's largest and most iconic skyscraper, the postmodern U.S. Bank Tower, creates a reference to setbacked Art Deco skyscrapers rather than anything else. Heck, even the probably best-known "landmark" of Los Angeles is Art Deco styled, the 1928 Oscar statuette. 

I recently introduced my idea to reconstruct the Art deco pearl that was the *Richfield Tower*, which could become a magnificent landmark of LA again. See here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122958077#post122958077









Richfield Building, Los Angeles, California by Boston Public Library, on Flickr









ssp


----------



## Saiholmes

UserName01010 said:


> "Instead, now the applicant is proposing a modification to the overall project which would keep the already in place 238 hotel rooms and, in addition, build a 23 story residential tower (266 feet tall) that could have up to 100 condominium units. The overall count of units, hotel and proposed residential tower, would total to 338 units. Just like the prior proposed project, the modified proposed project also would require the demolition of the hotel parking garage. The residential tower would include an attached parking garage consisting of 0.5 level underground parking and 6 levels above the ground totaling to 6.5 levels of parking. This would total to 422 parking spaces."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: My Blog at: http://orangecountydensedevelopment.blogspot.com/2015/04/proposed-23-story-condo-tower-in-costa.html


http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6990871&postcount=420


----------



## aquaticko

@Erbse--Yes, LA does indeed have a number of nice, City Beautiful-esque architecture, but I have to side with ThatOneGuy. A lot of other places have Art Deco and/or Neoclassical architecture, with the latter being far more strongly associated with New York than LA. For that reason, and the fact the Googie really wasn't anywhere else in any real quantity or quality outside of Southern California, I'd be more interested in seeing modern interpretations of that style of architecture (if that's not kind of self-defeating) than the better-trod path of new Art Deco and Neoclassical designs.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I guess there is still a lot of art deco. I would like that building to be reconstructed somewhere in the city.


----------



## erbse

Richfield Tower definitely is one of my top favourite reconstruction candidates in all of the US, no matter if there's still a great stock of Art Deco in LA. And while you're right aquaticko that places like NYC or (my addition) Miami Beach are more connected to Art Deco in general, the subconscious image of LA is strongly built by Art Deco. Also via "Old Hollywood" charme, Oscar ceremonies, neon signs, historical studios, the theatres and the landmarks I mentioned.

Is there any sort of contemporary googie style in or around LA? I haven't seen similar things being built for a while, though I love it. I wouldn't count Disney Concert Hall by Gehry or similar structures in.


----------



## aquaticko

^^From what I know, a lot of Googie architecture wasn't well-built or very well maintained, so it's increasingly rare to find good examples of it as worn-out structures are replaced with newer things. _That's_ a style of architecture I'd hate to see disappear...in truth, not because I'm all that crazy about how it looks, but because I appreciate its daring and eccentricity.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/new-look-unveiled-revived-south-park-tower

More info on the revived Apex tower. 28-story/312' tall building. Plans call for 341 residential units, which is up 60 from the original proposal by Sonny Astani.


----------



## Saiholmes

UserName01010 said:


> "Within UC Irvine's student housing, one in particular, Mesa Court, has a major project that involves a sizable building project. This is apparently known as the "Mesa Court Expansion" project which according to UC Irvine's Student Housing website entails: 1) A new dining commons, 2) new community spaces, 3) over 500 new beds for freshmen students in Mesa Court housing. The new development will entail three mid-rise structures (each total 6 floors tall factoring in for podium) that are connected by a podium (Source). Fall, 2016 is the anticipated date for completion of this project (Source)."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering Source: http://housing.uci.edu/communityLife/MC-Expansion.html
> 
> Source: http://orangecountydensedevelopment.blogspot.com/2015/04/university-of-california-irvines-mesa.html


http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6993815&postcount=421


----------



## msquaredb

saiholmes said:


> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6993815&postcount=421


Zot zot! As we like to say...UCI=Under Construction Indefinitely.


----------



## hateman

erbse said:


> Aesthetically, I think it'd be good if the city gets more Neo Art Deco and Spanish Colonial Revival style projects. Something that adresses the "vernacular" style of Los Angeles.


I agree with you. Art Deco is so ingrained in the glamor of old Hollywood and LA (just look at old movie palaces or Wilshire boulevard), but suburban sprawl, Neutra and Midcentury Modern has really taken over people's impression of LA architecture. And LA's contemporary urban architecture is dominated by the random panel and window facade mediocrity that's all over urban USA. 

The most recent major building that fits the other description the MTA Building, which was built in 1995 and is influenced by Hispanic-Deco. Being a government building, naturally it was criticized for being too expensive ($300M [adjusted for inflation $462M])but of course LA just built a $578M high school. 










USC continues to build in a Collegiate Gothic/Colonial palette, including a massive new development:

https://village.usc.edu/ 

There are plenty of small scale projects that are in the vernacular style, most often Colonial/Mission Revival. There's also Robert Stern's stalled out Gayley at Wilshire:










In any case, reurbanization might mean greater care for Art Deco buildings:
http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_7fa49e1e-bb87-11e4-b35b-230f12303731.html 

Maybe there will even be a return to those styles eventually, and with greater style now that the ridiculous flat roof skyscraper rule has been ended after 40 years.


----------



## Kenni

hateman said:


> Hispanic-Deco


I had never heard this term before for buildings, only for interior decor. Can you give more examples? Please.


----------



## erbse

Well, it may easily become more obvious if you look for Latin American hotspots of Art Deco. Check e.g. Montevideo, Buenos Aires, Rio, Sao Paulo and Mexico City. These distinctively different varieties of Deco also influenced the US South like California and Florida. They are more floral and less technological, show less Neogothic and more Nouveau, emphasize monumentality with their surfaces, often are more color- and playful than their northern counterparts. To me it's often easily recognizable if it's an US- or South-American Deco building I'm looking at.


----------



## Kenni

I thought that Hispanic-deco was inherently different from Art-Deco. Like the Cathedral of Lady of the Angels. But maybe that's more postmodern spanish-noveau?


----------



## RegentHouse

erbse said:


> Richfield Tower definitely is one of my top favourite reconstruction candidates in all of the US, no matter if there's still a great stock of Art Deco in LA. And while you're right aquaticko that places like NYC or (my addition) Miami Beach are more connected to Art Deco in general, the subconscious image of LA is strongly built by Art Deco. Also via "Old Hollywood" charme, Oscar ceremonies, neon signs, historical studios, the theatres and the landmarks I mentioned.


I've always thought of NYC as more Neoclassical with the incorporation of Art Deco elements, and Miami Beach more streamline built ten to twenty years later. Los Angeles' Art Deco is pure, and while I personally think modernism fits Los Angeles better than anywhere else in the world, reconstructing the Richfield Building elsewhere or a tower inspired by its design (à la Masonic Temple and 190 South LaSalle in Chicago) would be fantastic. Parking lots east of L.A. Live could accommodate and provide the area currently experiencing a renaissance with a landmark.



hateman said:


> The most recent major building that fits the other description the MTA Building, which was built in 1995 and is influenced by Hispanic-Deco. Being a government building, naturally it was criticized for being too expensive ($300M [adjusted for inflation $462M])but of course LA just built a $578M high school.


I can't understand why the Ambassador Hotel was destroyed for a school with talking benches in a dodgy neighborhood. Along with the Drake Hotel in NYC, the demolition of the Ambassador Hotel is probably one of the most atrocious large-scale demolitions in twenty-first century America. You'd think that somebody would have learned already...


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/icon-rises-sunset-bronson-studios

Icon has sticks in the ground in Hollywood. 14 stories/200' tall, 323k sq. ft. of office space.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/proposed-k-town-tower-miraculously-alive

Despite being turned back multiple times by the City Planning Commission, it looks like Mayor Garcetti has approved the requested zone change and general plan amendment for the Catalina Apartments. Somehow this project keeps going.

27 stories (300.5' tall), 269 apartments, 562-car garage, 7,500 sq. ft. of retail.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Council backs development that expands Old Pasadena
> 
> A million square-foot development that will reshape the northwest portion of Old Pasadena received unanimous support from the City Council on Monday.
> 
> The 100 West Walnut project will turn 22 acres of land surrounding the Parsons building near Walnut Street and Fair Oaks Avenue into an expansion of the city’s downtown with new restaurants, office space and 475 residential units.
> 
> “It’s transformative for the city, and it’s transformative for Old Pasadena, because what it allows is for Old Pasadena to complete its neighborhoods, north up to Walnut and filling in that space,” said Councilwoman Margaret McAustin. “I’ve lived in Pasadena for 40 years and I’ve never seen a 1 million square foot project.”
> 
> “Overall, 100 West Walnut is a game-changer for Pasadena,” Walker said. “It will bring new housing to a great part of the city, it will bring class-A beautiful office space to hellp recruit and create business in Pasadena. This will be a job generator for Pasadena, which also means steady resources for general fund revenue to fund critical city services over the long term.”


http://www.sgvtribune.com/governmen...l-backs-development-that-expands-old-pasadena


----------



## Saiholmes

> Chinese developer leads transformation of L.A.'s skyline
> 
> Chang's team started excavating the site last July and has kept on schedule since, she said. The three cranes working on the hotel and condo tower are an unusual sight in Los Angeles, where one crane per building is typical.
> 
> "We added a second crane to the residential tower to ensure timely progress," Chang said.
> 
> Developers usually wait for condos to be sold before erecting more, but Chang is already at work on the second phase of Metropolis — two more high-rise condo towers with about 1,500 units.
> 
> The first phase will include an 18-story, 350-room hotel and a 38-story condo tower with 308 units. More than half of the condos have committed buyers, Chang said.
> 
> Chinese development appears to differ from the heavy Japanese investment in U.S. real estate in the late 1980s, which unnerved many Americans. Japanese investors acquired prominent properties at record prices before both countries experienced an economic downturn in the early 1990s and their real estate markets crashed.
> 
> Greenland and other Chinese developers in Los Angeles are building new projects from the ground up, assuming substantial financial risk. If they fail to turn a profit, developments such as Metropolis could be sold for less than it cost to build them.
> 
> Greenland is also working with city officials and business leaders to create Avenue of the Angels, a proposed pedestrian thoroughfare with shops, restaurants and bars intended to link downtown's South Park neighborhood with the financial district. It would pass by Metropolis.
> 
> "Chinese investors will become even more active and influential over the next 10 years," he said, "and will continue adapting to Western business practices while retaining a critical sensitivity to their Chinese roots and the demographics of the Chinese population in the United States."


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-developer-chang-20150503-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/high-rise-complex-breaks-ground-near-staples-center

1200 Figueroa no longer a parking lot.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

beautiful!!


----------



## blackcat23

urbanize.la/post/big-mixed-use-complex-planned-warner-center

Big development planned at Oxnard/De Soto in Warner Center.

Seven-story apartment building w/ 170 units and 5,700 square feet of retail, plus a 19-story/166,000 sq. ft. office tower with an extra 9,900 sq. ft. of retail.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Even the valley is getting in on the action


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/more-apartments-pushing-dirt-k-town

Permits are in place and heavy equipment is on site for the big development at 6th & Virgil in Koreatown. Seven stories, 398 apartments, 20,000 sq. ft. of retail. Developer is Century West Partners, architect is Killefer Flammang.


----------



## soup or man

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Even the valley is getting in on the action


Warner Center = Century City (but in the Valley).


----------



## Saiholmes

http://www.latimes.com/sports/soccer/la-sp-la-soccer-stadium-20150518-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Expansion L.A. soccer team plans new stadium on Sports Arena site
> 
> The expansion Los Angeles Football Club plans to construct the country's most expensive privately financed soccer stadium on the site of the Sports Arena in Exposition Park, making it the first open-air professional sports venue to be built in Los Angeles since Dodger Stadium in 1962.
> 
> The $250-million complex, covering 15 acres in the shadow of the L.A. Memorial Coliseum, would include a conference center, restaurants and a soccer museum. At its center would be a 22,000-seat stadium, home to the new Major League Soccer franchise when it makes its debut in 2018.
> 
> The project, costing $100 million more than the team's projections seven months ago, still needs approval from the Coliseum Commission and the L.A. City Council. But both groups, along with L.A. Mayor Eric Garcetti, have already expressed support for the project and approval is expected by July.
> 
> The decision to go forward with the project was made last week, and the club will formally announce its plans at a news conference Monday.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/soccer/la-sp-la-soccer-stadium-20150518-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/soccer-stadium-replace-sports-arena

A couple more angles of the new LAFC Stadium



















Liking that view of Downtown.


----------



## blackcat23

Three potential designs for the latest LA Convention Center Expansion:









http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled









http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled









http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Lovin the Populous design.. Its eye catching and fun, adding good energy to the area. 

In regards to the LAFC stadium. Its beautiful. I love it, but they really should be closer to 30,000 seats. 22,000 is ok for the next couple years, but not 7 - 10 years down the line.


----------



## Kenni

I like the lower elements of the first render, but the top ruins it for me, I like the Populous proposal too, but I'm afraid of what the real thing might look like. Like the eye sore the Music Experience is in Seattle. 

LAFC, very excited about it, even though I'm a Galaxy man and will always be. Hopefully this will catapult the renaissance of the Coliseum.


----------



## blackcat23

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> 12th and Grand... New 37 story condo tower proposed... Designed by Keating... 100 million, hope to break ground next year.. On my phone so hard to link... LA Times


I got you!

http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-property-report-dtla-condos-20150522-story.html

126 condos, priced between $600k and $4 million.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

blackcat23 said:


> Three potential designs for the latest LA Convention Center Expansion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled



Now this is the truth.


----------



## MikeVegas

What was the reason to post all 3 proposals again and then to top it off not say anything but your apparent tag line? ^^^

I love the bold red Populous design.


----------



## blackcat23

Finally, renderings for the redesign of Olive & 8th. 33-stories/352' tall, 363 apartments, 10,000 sq. ft. of retail. Architect is Solomon Cordwell Buenz.

http://urbanize.la/post/new-look-unveiled-dtla-apartment-tower


----------



## Saiholmes

> Former Macy's Plaza in DTLA getting makeover from roof down
> 
> Workmen torched a hole in the roof of the former Macy's Plaza in downtown Los Angeles on Tuesday as part of an ambitious $180-million makeover aiming to transform the fortress-like mall into an outdoor plaza.


http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-bloc-roof-demolition-20150527-story.html


----------



## Tower Dude

blackcat23 said:


> Three potential designs for the latest LA Convention Center Expansion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/three-convention-center-designs-unveiled


Will this be near a metro line?


----------



## jcastro805

^^ It is a block from Pico Station with the blue and expo lines


----------



## Kopacz

Wow this is really amazing! Wish I could visit LA now because this looks even better than Disney's Concert Hall. I wouldn't be surprised if it won some awards of the best building of 2015.


----------



## Saiholmes

> W Hotel Coming to South Park Mega-Project
> 30-Story Building Part of Luxe Hotel Replacement
> 
> Chinese developer Shenzhen Hazens is taking advantage of Downtown's growing demand for hotel rooms, with plans to build a 30-story hotel alongside two residential towers at its $700 million mega-project across the street from L.A. Live.
> 
> Executives with Shenzhen Hazens announced this morning that the 250-room, five-star hotel will be a W Hotel, which is part of the Starwood Hotel and Resort group.


http://la.curbed.com/archives/2015/08/30story_w_hotel_coming_to_laliveadjacent_megaproject.php


----------



## RobertRos

Thanks for all. It's very useful this post!


----------



## Saiholmes

> When the work is completed in 2017, Westfield will have spent about $1 billion on improvements since acquiring the mall in 2002, estimated Peter Lowy, co-chief executive of Westfield Corp.
> 
> The project will transform and expand the luxury property with new shops and a heavy emphasis on restaurants — largely in an outdoor setting intended to embody the Southern California lifestyle.


http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-century-city-mall-20150821-story.html


----------



## MikeVegas

That is one beautiful road. ^^^


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/new-gehry-partners-design-sunset-strip-project

Frank Gehry's design for 8150 Sunset Boulevard


----------



## jcastro805

^^ The height looks a little scaled down from the originals, but overall still maintains the original proposal's character


----------



## Saiholmes

> The Broad museum announced some operational nuts and bolts Wednesday — opening hours, advance ticketing, parking rates and such — for the $140-million contemporary art showcase opening Sept. 20.
> 
> But the eye-opener — and don’t blink — was the fact that visitors will have “approximately 45 seconds” to experience one of the Broad’s recent acquisitions, Yayoi Kusama’s “Infinity Mirrored Room — the Souls of Millions of Light Years Away.”


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...useum-hours-artworks-moca-20150825-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Netflix set to double its L.A.-area office space with move to Hollywood
> 
> The Los Gatos, Calif., company will move its SoCal operations from Beverly Hills to the center of action in Hollywood by 2017. The video streaming service signed a long-term lease at 14-story Icon Building at Sunset Bronson Studios, a deal The Times reported last month was in the works.
> 
> The marquee high-rise office tower is under constuction on the studio lot on Sunset Boulevard. Netflix is expected to occupy just over 200,000 square feet — the deal, according to the companies, is the largest office lease signed in Hollywood in terms of square feet. And it doubles its L.A.-area office space.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...netflix-move-to-hollywood-20150827-story.html


----------



## Ahmedn97

Wow, this is some really good stuff.. Very impressive architecture.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

saiholmes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-century-city-mall-20150821-story.html


Just beautiful.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/new-east-hollywood-development-revealed

First renderings for the SunWest project, a mixed-use development planned by Reliable Properties at the northwest corner of Sunset Blvd and Western Ave. This is directly across the street from the unifinished Target.

Six stories, 293 residential units, nearly 34,000 square feet of ground-floor commercial space. Architect is Withee Malcolm.


----------



## MarshallKnight

From my commute this morning (sorry for the crappy quality and unintentional B&W filter) -- it looks like they've finished the last of the steel panels on the Petersen. What a work of art!

Untitled by Marshall Knight, on Flickr


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/exclusive-urbanize-la-tours-bloc

Check out our photo tour of the BLOC


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/hollywood-office-building-goes-vertical

1601 Vine Street crane, seen from one block east on Selma.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Eli Broad, white knight and lightning rod, gets ready to open his own museum
> 
> The opening of the Broad museum on Sept. 20 will complete a 36-year bank shot in which founder Eli Broad bounced from one major L.A. art museum to another, with controversy at every stop, before concluding that the collection of contemporary art he has amassed with his wife, Edythe, should have a home of its own.
> 
> The 120,000-square-foot museum on Grand Avenue in downtown Los Angeles offers free admission — a benefit made possible because Broad, 82, has promised to add an endowment of at least $200 million to the $140 million paid for construction. There may be future charges for special exhibitions, but admission to the permanent collection galleries will remain free.
> 
> The Broad's first flock of visitors in coming months will see more than 250 highlights, including works by Andy Warhol, Jeff Koons, Jean-Michel Basquiat, Jasper Johns, Cindy Sherman, Takashi Murakami and scores of other art world luminaries from the 1950s to today. The collection of about 2,000 works has cost the Broads untold additional millions.
> 
> The building has 50,000 square feet of galleries and a modest area for its business offices and a 200-capacity events and lectures space. It also enfolds a huge "vault" that will store the art that's not on display. Visitors ascending and descending by stairs or an elevator can get a glimpse inside through a picture window.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-broad-museum-history-20150913-story.html



> Eli Broad calls his collection 'unique in the world,' says building 'exceeded' expectations
> 
> In the skewed perspective of a longtime art writer, it felt like a historic moment. After three decades of interviewing philanthropist and art collector Eli Broad about his involvement with the Museum of Contemporary Art, the Los Angeles County Museum of Art and other institutions, I was going to talk to him about the museum that he and his wife, Edythe, had built for their own collection. As I entered the lobby of a Century City high rise, stepped into a private elevator and ascended to his 360-degree-view complex on the 30th floor, I reflected on dozens of past encounters — quick conversations by telephone as well as face-to-face meetings at his home and various Westside offices.
> 
> But this was different. The subject was "more personal," as he put it. And he was up for it. Having bounced back from a series of back surgeries in time to enjoy the museum's opening festivities, Broad, 82, was more relaxed than usual. But he isn't one for small talk. When I told him that I had questions, he said: "Let's get to work."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-broad-museum-eli-interview-20150913-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Watts made its mark on Frank Gehry, now the architect is returning the favor
> 
> On Saturday morning, he will unveil his firm's pro-bono design for the new campus of Children's Institute Inc., an L.A.-based social services organization that provides development and clinical services to children and families dealing with poverty and violence. The estimated $35-million project will occupy the better part of a city block at 102nd Street and Compton Avenue, replacing a converted hospital building from the 1960s.
> 
> "It's simple, it's direct, it has a nice humanity about it," Gehry says of the design, which consists of boxy, two-story forms united by shining metal roofs at Gehry-esque angles.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cam-frank-gehry-watts-20150912-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes




----------



## erbse

Actually LA was built by people, not "god".


----------



## Dale

erbse said:


> Actually LA was built by people, not "god".


Yeah, I wouldn't want to blame God for LA.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/fresh-renderings-1-billion-south-la-development

Plenty of new renderings for the Reef project, formerly known as SoLA Village.


----------



## msquaredb

IMO significant skyline extending developments are just as exciting as a city building a new tallest or near tallest. This one especially excites me because it seems like it could act as a nidus for further development.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

Eightball said:


> work continues at the Commercial Exchange building
> 
> Commercial Exchange building reno #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Commercial Exchange building reno #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Commercial Exchange building reno #dtla by robb, on Flickr


...



Eightball said:


> earlier today
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...



Eightball said:


> yesterday
> 
> 8th and Grand dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> 8th and Grand dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> 8th and Olive by robb, on Flickr
> 
> 8th and Olive by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Grand Central market dtla by robb, on Flickr


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> Access Culver City
> 
> Access Culver City by robb, on Flickr
> 
> warehouse conversion (I noticed several others have also begun construction, there's gotta be at least 5 happening right now and that's just whats visible on the Expo Line from the 3 Culver City stops). i'll try to get photos of them...
> 
> Culver City by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Culver City by robb, on Flickr
> 
> random small apt bldg (or maybe townhouses) going up along the 96 bus route to the zoo. i believe its in Silver Lake... sorry for the quality was on the bus
> 
> On the way to the zoo by robb, on Flickr
> 
> On the way to the zoo by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Century City mall expansion/renovation whatever
> 
> Westfield Century City Mal expansion LA by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Westfield Century City Mal expansion LA by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Westfield Century City Mal expansion LA by robb, on Flickr
> 
> random mid rise nearby not sure if office or residential
> 
> Westfield Century City Mal expansion LA by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Westfield Century City Mal expansion LA by robb, on Flickr
> 
> oh, and on the 'private school parent economic indicator' the area (well at least the Westside) is booming right now. was at a parent's event yesterday and several people were stating they can't even get contractors to call them back right now for home renovation work because there is so much construction going on. and contractors are raising prices... lots of people doing additions etc. take it with a grain of salt but i believe 'em yo!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Dale said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to blame God for LA.


I don't like "blaming" imaginary figures for things either.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Big Chinese developer plans apartment-and-retail complex in Hollywood
> 
> One of China's largest developers plans to build a $125-million apartment and shopping complex in Hollywood — marking the expansion of mainland Chinese builders in the Los Angeles area beyond downtown and Beverly Hills.
> 
> Gemdale Corp., which has constructed some of the largest residential communities in China over the last two decades, has formed a partnership with LaTerra Development of Los Angeles to erect a six-story residential and retail complex on Western Avenue near Sunset Boulevard.
> 
> Gemdale, based on the mainland in Shenzhen, is listed on the Hong Kong stock exchange and has built more than 30,000 condominiums in 25 Chinese cities in 2013 alone, the company said.
> 
> Its move into Hollywood comes after other large Chinese developers, including Greenland Group, Oceanwide Real Estate Group and Shenzhen Hazens Real Estate Group Co., have started work on billions of dollars worth of new condominium, hotel and retail projects near Staples Center.
> 
> Wanda Group, another Chinese firm, is set to build a $1-billion condominium and hotel complex in Beverly Hills on the former site of a Robinsons-May department store on Wilshire Boulevard.
> 
> Construction should start on the garage by the end of this year, he said, and the entire project should be finished by early 2018. An outstanding question is the exact number of units. The plan is to build as many as 254, more than typically would be allowed on the property, by setting aside 21 apartments for "very low-income" residents, Tourtellotte said. Developers can be rewarded when they include affordable housing in a project.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hollywood-development-20150925-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/mid-rise-action-hits-westlake

12-story apartment tower planned in Westlake. 80 residential units and 100 underground parking spaces.


----------



## Saiholmes

> LAFC unveil latest Los Angeles stadium renderings ahead of supporters workshop on Saturday
> 
> LAFC might be more than two years from opening their first MLS season, but the franchise is wasting no time getting ready.
> 
> Saturday, the club hosts the first in a series of meetings with supporters and season-ticket (deposit) holders at the downtown Los Angeles offices of Gensler, their stadium architects. The lead topic? Stadium design, supplemented by a programming workshop in which the fans will get a chance to offer feedback on their proposed home.


http://www.mlssoccer.com/news/artic...renderings-ahead-supporters-workshop-saturday


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Looks REALLY REALLY good. The only thing i dont like is that the corner spaces dont have seating but i think that the seating can be expanded in the future.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

saiholmes said:


> http://www.mlssoccer.com/news/artic...renderings-ahead-supporters-workshop-saturday


Nice. Looks like normal football in US still alive


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> here's one... they are still excavating
> Fig central #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Metropolis
> 
> Metropolis #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Metropolis #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Metropolis #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Metropolis #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Metropolis #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> btw i remember there was a lot of hoopla about whether or not there would be retail on the bottom of this parking garage/office. seems like the answer is def yes!
> 
> 2015-09-30_12-08-10 by robb, on Flickr





Eightball said:


> earlier today, Circa
> 
> Circa #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Circa #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Circa #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> Circa #dtla by robb, on Flickr


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> Here's a short clip of that S. Broadway historic reno


----------



## desertpunk

*City of Angels Cranes*


Downtown Skyline, 17 Cranes by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni

:lol: What great caption Desert, and what a photo!


----------



## desertpunk

*Petersen Automotive Museum*


Petersen Automotive Museum at Wilshire & Fairfax by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

Citylab has a great article today with satellite before-and-afters of several neighborhoods highlighting where surface parking lots have been replaced by development (particularly adjacent to Metro stations). Some of the changes are pretty dramatic. 

*DTLA*


















*Little Tokyo/Arts District*


















*Hollywood/Vine*


















*Wilshire/Vermont*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So many cars back then with white roofs


----------



## erbse

It's great to see (Downtown) LA is turning denser and more urban.

It could need smaller structures though, San Francisco / Old Downtown LA style. Often a whole block is occupied by just one large new building. That doesn't make it all that lively and diverse.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

510 S. Broadway



Eightball said:


> 510 s. Broadway #dtla by robb, on Flickr


----------



## blackcat23

First rendering of the proposed 28-story hotel tower at 633 Spring Street.

Design by Adam Sokol Architecture Practice. This is unlike anything that has ever been built in Los Angeles.


----------



## erbse

Slim, soaring and avantgarde - could be very promising! kay:

Though the podium building could integrate a bit better with its classical-style neighbours.


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!

looks awsome!!!


they should put more renders!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i love it! our downtown LA development is now turning from the open parking lot stage to infill and replacing smaller, underused building redevelopment stage. We will start to see much more interesting designs now in my opinion


----------



## Yackemflaber68

Does anyone know anything about the convention center renovation?
/


----------



## oliviarousseff

I love it.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> and a clip of the Metropolis site from the bridge over the interstate


----------



## blackcat23

Some new info about the huge Crossroads Hollywood development

Tower at Selma/Highland: 32 stories/365 feet tall
Tower at Selma/Las Palmas: 30 stories/402 feet tall
Tower at Sunset/Las Palmas; 32 stories/390 feet tall

Construction scheduled for 48 months, finishing in 2022. That would mean a groundbreaking date of 2018.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Im very excited about this development as that area sorely needs it, but obviously the bullshit Silverstein lawsuit will be coming.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

Eightball said:


> Partial walk by of "Access Culver City" in Culver City, catercorner to the Culver City Expo Line Station. They started putting in the windows a few weeks ago


...



Eightball said:


> couple hours ago
> 
> Quiet fig central #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> #circa #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> more on my flickr


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> The Bloc earlier today


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

....


Eightball said:


> it is unclear to me if Westlake goes here or in the DT thread. but here is a partial walk by of The Valencia at wilshire/valencia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/04/heres_valencia_another_fancy_mixeduser_for_westlake.php





Eightball said:


> Metropolis/Wilshire Grand


----------



## Saiholmes




----------



## Yackemflaber68

Those towers look good
/

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## from the World

I totally agree. Finishing in 2022? See you in a few years :banana:


----------



## aquaticko

Maybe this is better to ask in the U.S. HSR thread, but is there any chance that the HSL could come right through the main concourse of Union Station?


----------



## Saiholmes

> Anaheim set to get another luxury hotel near Disneyland
> 
> ANAHEIM – A developer has submitted plans to demolish the Anaheim Plaza Hotel & Suites and build a luxury hotel on the site – the first to take advantage of a citywide subsidy that would help pay for the project.
> 
> Good Hope International, an affiliate of the Wincome Group, could start construction next year on a 580-room hotel standing more than 78 feet tall, with 25,600 square feet of retail and 50,000 square feet of meeting space.
> 
> While the luxury brand has not been announced, the proposed hotel would be built on 8.8 acres of land near Harbor Boulevard and Disney Way and open sometime in 2018, according to a development plan delivered Tuesday to Anaheim’s Planning Department.
> 
> It would cost more than $160 million to build the hotel, financed in large part by a 70 percent return on bed taxes collected there over 20 years under a relatively new economic incentive aimed at encouraging developers to build hotels that meet AAA’s guidelines for four-diamond ratings.
> 
> At the end of the agreement, the city would collect 100 percent of the bed taxes generated by the hotel.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/hotel-690681-anaheim-luxury.html


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> partial walk by of Commercial Exchange bldg, 8th and Olive and 8th and Grand, earlier today


----------



## phoenixboi08

aquaticko said:


> Maybe this is better to ask in the U.S. HSR thread, but is there any chance that the HSL could come right through the main concourse of Union Station?


I think they considered creating a new concourse over the existing one, but decided on the current scheme for some reasons, which I can't recall, now.

However, they do put forth some nice ideas about improving circulation and easing the transfer from the existing platforms, Metro, and the new platforms via a large concourse that connects the old and new platforms and facilitates transfers to Metro...

I wasn't very fond of not integrating the HSR connections into the current concourse/platforms, but I think their ideas and reasoning is sound.


----------



## blackcat23

New Renderings for 8th and Spring Towers

Both 24-stories with 300+ residential units and 7,000+ s.f. of retail space.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/hotel-tower-goes-vertical-hollywood

16-story Argyle Hotel now underway near the Capitol Records Building.


----------



## Yackemflaber68

They were tearing up a parking lot at 8th and grand next to 801 grand. Does anyone know whats happening there?


----------



## blackcat23

Yackemflaber68 said:


> They were tearing up a parking lot at 8th and grand next to 801 grand. Does anyone know whats happening there?


Four-story parking garage with a ground-level CVS.


----------



## MarshallKnight

I didn't realize the Peterson was going to have an LED lighting scheme, but I spotted them testing it out on the way home tonight. Looks freaking awesome!


Untitled by Marshall Knight, on Flickr


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> new housing/parking garage at Aviation Green Line Station. Plus at the end pylon construction


----------



## Saiholmes

> New Look at the LAX People Mover Set to Be Finished in 2023
> 
> The mega-overhaul of LAX's nightmare transportation situation, set to dramatically change the way we come and go from the airport, was outlined last year, with plans for a consolidated rental car center, a people mover train that would connect travelers with the rental car center as well as the Crenshaw Line light rail, and new pick-up and drop-off areas. The Landside Access Modernization Program has now started its environmental review process (due to be complete by late 2016) and the pricetag's gone up to $5 billion (from $4 billion last year), but the whole program is going strong in the direction of actually becoming a timely reality, perhaps even opening in time for a theoretical 2024 Olympics, according to a new release from Los Angeles World Airports, which operates LAX.
> 
> A presentation given today to the LAWA Board of Airport Commissioners today offered some updated renderings of the Automated People Mover, which will have six stations along its 2.25-mile route connecting it to light rail, the rental car center, and pick-up/drop-off areas. Construction is expected to start in 2017 and be finished in 2023; Mayor Eric Garcetti has "tasked" LAWA with delivering a completed LAMP "no later than 2023."


http://la.curbed.com/archives/2015/11/lax_people_mover_transportation_plan.php


----------



## Saiholmes

> Ducks close in on approval for four Great Park ice rinks, team training facility
> 
> the construction of a 270,000-square foot public ice facility and Anaheim Ducks training center, in a region where interest in ice-based sports is growing – might soon become reality.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Irvine City Council will consider a proposal by the Ducks to, via a new nonprofit organization, erect a community ice complex with four rinks at the Great Park. Councilman Jeff Lalloway said it will cost $30 million to $40 million to build and, according to city staffers, would be one of the largest of its kind in the nation.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/ice-693170-city-park.html


----------



## Saiholmes

Edit


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...



Eightball said:


> Quick clip from yesterday of Metropolis site


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...



Eightball said:


> 8th and Grand 2 days ago - first angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 block of Main st, yesterday
> 
> 500 block of Main St #dtla by robb, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Metropolis*

IMG_0035 by robb, on Flickr


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/long-delayed-koreatown-project-pushing-dirt-0

Work is now underway at 3670 Wilshire Boulevard. Seven stories, 377 apartments, 8,500 square feet of retail. Developer is the Hankey Investment Group, earlier designs were by VTBS.


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/more-multifamily-underway-near-culver-city

Seven-story, 86-unit apartment building breaks ground in Palms, right outside of Downtown Culver City. Developer is California Landmark Group, architecture by Rios Clementi Hale Studios.


----------



## jcastro805

^^ That design is a jumbled mess.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> S. Broadway construction site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bloc earlier today
> 
> #thebloc #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> the fav topic
> The s$itboxes #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> The s$itboxes #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> The s$itboxes #dtla by robb, on Flickr
> 
> more on my flickr...


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/first-glimpse-6220-west-yucca-project

First renderings for 6220 Yucca Street


----------



## Saiholmes

> Pechanga breaks ground on $285-million expansion of Temecula resort
> 
> The Pechanga Band of Luiseno Indians is betting on a bright future for California's gaming industry by breaking ground Wednesday on a $285-million expansion of its resort and casino in Temecula.
> 
> The expansion project, expected to be completed near the end of 2017, will include a 568-room hotel wing, a two-story spa and salon, a fitness center, two restaurants and 67,000 square feet of indoor and outdoor event space.
> 
> Once the expansion is completed, the casino and resort will offer 1,090 hotel rooms, 13 restaurants, 13 pools and 274,500 square feet of indoor and outdoor event space.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-pechanga-breaks-ground-20151216-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Tinseltown's comeback: Los Angeles' resurgence as America's cultural capital
> 
> With new prestige museums, high-profile art events and a proliferation of bands, record stores and hangout spaces, the city’s cultural life is booming


http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/dec/17/los-angeles-culture-music-museums-art


----------



## Saiholmes

> Kaiser Permanente's New Medical School Will Focus On Teamwork
> 
> Thursday's announcement by Kaiser Permanente that it plans to open its own medical school in Southern California in 2019 has attracted a lot of attention in the health care community.
> 
> The nonprofit, national provider of managed health care says it plans to train students in its own style of integrated diagnosis and treatment — focusing on research, the use of new technologies, and teaching doctors to work as part of a collaborative caregiving team.


http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...entes-new-medical-school-to-focus-on-teamwork


----------



## Saiholmes

> In at least one huge deal in L.A., Trump got schooled
> 
> On one side was the alpha male of New York developers who burst into town with pockets full of money, a legion of lobbyists and lawyers and an audacious plan to build the nation's tallest building.
> 
> Opposing was a tag team Donald Trump would have little reason to fear: Jackie Goldberg and Jeff Horton, two rumpled progressives on the Los Angeles Board of Education.
> 
> Long before his run for president and his reality TV career as the ruthless boss, Trump fought an ugly decade-long battle over a Los Angeles landmark.
> 
> It's not an exploit he's bragging about on the campaign trail.
> 
> The prize was the Ambassador Hotel. A legendary Hollywood celebrity hangout and the site of the 1968 assassination of Sen. Robert F. Kennedy, it had endured a long downward spiral before closing in 1989.


http://www.latimes.com/nation/politics/la-na-trump-ambassador-20151220-story.html


----------



## MarshallKnight

Per Curbed yesterday, the CEO of the Beverly Center has "announced the announcement" of a huge renovation. This is long overdue (and had actually been previously reported back in 2012). I wonder if Studio Fuksas is still attached.



> No Bel Air megamansion monstrosity can compete with the Beverly Center mall for the title of Los Angeles's biggest white elephant: the 883,000-square-foot beige blob devours a whole block smack in the middle of the basin. *A few years ago, owner Taubman Centers made a few small aesthetic improvements (e.g., the exterior escalators), and rumors surfaced in 2012 that Italian firm Studio Fuksas had been selected for a complete redo*, but the Bev Center has remained stuck in its totally '80s amber. Now, however, Taubman has announced that it has made plans to announce "a comprehensive renovation." (Our pals at Racked LA first heard rumblings that the reno was coming back in November.)
> 
> On an earnings call last week, CEO Robert Taubman told investors that "The center has been re-envisioned and is *set to undergo a comprehensive renovation, the details of which we will unveil at the center on March 7*." He added that "This will be a very expensive project."
> 
> They hope the result will be "LA's most exciting, dominant, urban shopping and dining experience," which means it'll have to ether the Third Street Promenade in Santa Monica, Old Town Pasadena, Third Street, Rodeo Drive, Hollywood & Highland, and nearby The Grove. (Taubman did note that the Bev Center has an "incredible central location that sits in a unique and very dense market with enormous affluence and an extremely fashion forward customer.")


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

..Old town Pasadena is my spot...with Rodeo Drive when Dad is generous!..
The Beverly center reminds me of a big whale!


----------



## blackcat23

Seven-story component of Park Fifth scheduled for April groundbreaking


313 apartments and 7,000 square feet of retail space. Also to be accompanied by a $50-million renovation of Pershing Square. No word on the 24-story tower.


----------



## MarshallKnight

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ..Old town Pasadena is my spot...with Rodeo Drive when Dad is generous!..
> The Beverly center reminds me of a big whale!


Hah, I always think of it as a battleship! Whatever else, it is in sore need of this update. I figure it's worth posting a bit of Studio Fuksas' other work, to speculate on how this "very expensive" renovation might turn out...

"La Piazza" Mall in Eindhoven, Netherlands









Rome-Eur Convention Centre (Under Construction):









Tbilisi Public Service Hall:









I don't know how limited they'll be by the existing structure, but I hope they can open up some kind of atrium space between floors, and find a way to bring much more natural light inside. And I know it's too much to hope that they might replace part of the parking structure with usable floors that actually reach street level, but I'd love to see a grand entrance of some kind.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...



Eightball said:


> 500 block of Main st an hour ago


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=17












> Los Angeles 2024 today unveiled the official logo and slogan for its candidature to bring the Olympic and Paralympic Games back to the United States for the first time in 28 years. On the top floor of the USC Downtown skyscraper, with panoramic views of the City's 2024 Games venues, coastline and mountains as the backdrop, more than 100 Olympians and Paralympians joined bid leaders and civic officials to proudly unveil the LA 2024 logo. The soaring figure of the logo is a symbol of athletes reaching for their dreams, the original Spanish name for Los Angeles "the City of Angels," and the Angeleno spirit of optimism and progress that defines Southern California.
> 
> The figure is illuminated, lifted and empowered by the rays of the sun, which emanate from a sparkling point of light at the figure’s heart—a palette of colors often seen in the city sky both at dawn and sunset. The sun itself, which LA calls its brightest star, inspires LA 2024's slogan, Follow the Sun.
> 
> As LA 2024 Chairman Casey Wasserman said, “Everyday people follow the sun to our city in pursuit of their dreams, spurring unprecedented creativity, innovation and progress. We’re inviting the world to Follow the Sun to California in 2024, to join us in LA for an Olympic and Paralympic Games that signal the dawn of a new era for the Olympic Movement.”
> 
> Follow the Sun is also a reference to LA’s year-round sunshine, as well as the “perennial optimism and constant reinvention” that characterize the world’s entertainment capital.
> 
> Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti said: “We all know that Los Angeles is a city that breathes Olympism. It’s in our DNA. But this logo is about more than Angelenos’ love for the Games. This logo capture's the essence of LA - a soaring belief that through hard work, creativity and ingenuity, we can follow the sun and reach the highest levels of success. It is with that commitment, that we are excited to continue following our dream of bringing the Games back to a city that loves them.”


http://www.teamusa.org/News/2016/Fe...d-Slogan-Inviting-The-World-To-Follow-the-Sun


----------



## Saiholmes

LA 2024 Olympic Bid - Where We'll Be


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

Olympic/Main construction earlier today


----------



## Saiholmes

> Splashdown! New resort plunges into O.C. waters
> 
> Great Wolf Lodge Southern California, a $250 million indoor water park and 603-suite hotel, will begin to find out Friday, when it will welcome its first swimwear-clad visitors.
> 
> The Wisconsin-based chain, with 14 resort properties nationwide and in Canada, is betting it can penetrate Southern California and put Garden Grove – perpetually in the shadow of Anaheim – on the map for vacationers.
> 
> “There’s a reason why the Great Wolf does well in the Midwest and East Coast. When the weather is bad, it’s nice to have that indoor water park,” said Robert Niles, editor of ThemePark Insider.com, which covers the theme park industry. “They lose a bit of that unique selling point here. ... You can go outdoors nine or 10 months out of the year.”
> 
> But others predict that the Garden Grove resort, which will be the largest Great Wolf property, is immune to roadblocks other resorts might face.
> 
> The 105,000-square-foot indoor water park is exclusively for hotel guests; they can invite outside friends and relatives, for $40 each, up to the room’s capacity.
> 
> Inside the dome, the temperature is set at 84 degrees, with water to stay steady at 82 degrees. Twisting water slides and rides jut out from the building and into a pool inside.
> 
> There’s a water-basketball pool, a place to bodyboard or surf and a lazy river. In the hotel are seven eateries, an arcade, a spa for girls and women, miniature golf, and an interactive scavenger hunt for kids.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/great-704641-wolf-resort.html


----------



## blackcat23

Two hotel towers planned for Pico/Figueroa/Flower St. Parking Lot

Unnamed developer proposed 1,000 hotel rooms, plus retail space, parking, sky lobbies and guest amenities in two towers. Also requesting similar incentives to those provided to Metropolis and the Wilshire Grand.

Parking lot to the right of the Circa construction site.


----------



## aquaticko

^^Seems like a pretty small lot for all of that, which leads me to suspect a high FAR and thus relatively large height. It'll be great to get some more info on this potential project.


----------



## blackcat23

Another tower planned in City West/Westlake area

Residential building, but the details are spotty. Developer is American Lifan, which is a US subsidiary of a Chinese manufacturer.

Video flythrough in the article.


----------



## towerpower123

aquaticko said:


> ^^Seems like a pretty small lot for all of that, which leads me to suspect a high FAR and thus relatively large height. It'll be great to get some more info on this potential project.


That really speaks to how sprawly Los Angeles is! The site is actually enormous and if it were New York, all of that would be stuffed in less than half the space.

These plans are from an article from February 2015 and might have changed, but there are actually three distinct towers.


























http://brighamyen.com/2015/02/20/luxury-cavalli-hotel-coming-to-massive-fig-central-in-downtown-la/

Is there any work proposed to renovate the Pico Street Light Rail station? Most mega-developments work out transit improvements.


----------



## aquaticko

^^I'm aware of the Metropolis project, but I think that that news release was referring to the parking lot adjacent to it.


----------



## blackcat23

Renderings for Blvd 6200 South

507 apartments, 60,000 sq. ft. of retail, now replacing a parking lot near Hollywood & Vine.


----------



## blackcat23

aquaticko said:


> ^^I'm aware of the Metropolis project, but I think that that news release was referring to the parking lot adjacent to it.


The project that you're both referring to is Fig Central, which is under construction on Figueroa between 11th and 12th.

The large construction site in the picture is for Circa:










The parking lot at the south is the one referred to by the Urbanize article.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Irvine's Woodbridge Village Center set for $30 million renovation
> Feb. 24, 2016 Updated 8:25 p.m.
> 
> A two-story building at the center will be demolished and the inner courtyard – home to the center’s two beloved frog statues – will be expanded into a broader area for outdoor dining and gatherings.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/center-705615-irvine-moore.html


----------



## Saiholmes

Metro Expo Line to begin service to Santa Monica on May 20
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-expo-line-santa-monica-opening-date-20160224-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Irvine Spectrum Center tower will have a twin by 2017
> 
> With its newest office high-rise at the Irvine Spectrum Center now 43 percent leased, the Irvine Co. is moving ahead with construction of a twin tower.
> 
> At 323 feet, the two 20-story towers will be Orange County’s tallest buildings, creating what company officials call “the Spectrum skyline.”


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/irvine-705816-spectrum-office.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=23


----------



## Saiholmes




----------



## Saiholmes

> Can $250 million and a Ferris wheel finally turn the Queen Mary into a Long Beach tourist destination?
> 
> The company, Urban Commons, was chosen by the city late last year as the new leaseholder of the marine complex. The company formally took over the lease this week and is working with a task force appointed by the mayor on ideas for developing the surrounding 45 acres, now mostly parking lots.
> 
> While plans are still preliminary, company principal Taylor Woods said he would like to add to the 314 staterooms available on the ship. He envisions a 200-room landside boutique hotel, restaurants, a marina and an amphitheater for thousands to enjoy live music and events — all linked together by jogging and bike paths near the water.
> 
> Woods said a giant Ferris wheel is also a possibility, as long as it wouldn't detract from the Long Beach skyline.
> 
> Woods said Urban Commons has been holding substantive meetings with city officials and the Queen Mary Land Development Task Force and hopes to have a master plan for the city's approval within a year. He hopes the whole development will be finished within five years.


http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-queen-mary-20160421-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

New renderings for Beverly Hilton development

As previously reported, plans are being altered from eight- and 18-story buildings to a single 26-story tower. The footprint of the shorter building along Wilshire Bouelvard would become green space.


----------



## Saiholmes

> LACMA receives a historic $75-million windfall, creating an energetic and hope-filled momentum
> 
> It once seemed like a herculean, if not insurmountable, challenge – raising $600 million or more for an ambitious modernist building to serve as the new home for the Los Angeles County Museum of Art.
> 
> Elaine Wynn, who is one of the world's top art collectors and became a museum co-chair last year, has pledged $50 million to the project. At the same time, former Univision chairman A. Jerrold Perenchio has promised $25 million. Combined, it amounts to the largest monetary donation in the museum's history.
> 
> The new pledges are contingent on the successful launch of the new Peter Zumthor-designed building project, which begins the environmental review process this summer. If all goes as planned, construction would begin in 2018 and be completed in 2023. The Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors previously approved $125 million for the project.
> 
> If completed, the new building would rank as one of the most important works of architecture to be built in Los Angeles since Frank Gehry's Walt Disney Concert Hall opened in 2003. Local leaders see Zumthor's sleek design as crucial to lifting LACMA to the top ranks of the world's art museums.
> 
> With an emphasis on glass and transparency, and a layout that would spread the museum's footprint over Wilshire Boulevard, the new building is intended to energize the campus and provide a visitor experience that is both inviting and architecturally innovative.
> 
> Wynn said her $50-million gift was inspired by Perenchio's decision in 2014 to pledge the bulk of his private art collection to LACMA. His collection has an estimated value of $500 million.
> 
> While Wynn has long been associated with Las Vegas, she is now a part-time Angeleno, with a residence in Beverly Hills.
> 
> "My children and grandchildren live there. … I've always loved L.A. I consider it to be a suburb of Las Vegas, but Las Vegas is really a suburb of L.A."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-lacma-donation-20160428-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Upon this stretch of undeveloped dirt, one-time landfill for the city, Berggruen is hoping to build the headquarters for a think tank that bears his name. He purchased these 450 acres, just west of the 405 Freeway in the Sepulveda Pass, last year and hopes to break ground before the decade is over.
> 
> The Berggruen Institute could be the last large project built in the eastern Santa Monica Mountains, a cloistered campus that would occupy half the remaining, private open space between Topanga State Park and the San Diego Freeway.
> 
> Five years ago, Berggruen, 54 and one of the richest men in the world, stepped away from the businesses that created his fortune. He had grown bored with his wealth and set a new challenge for himself: to create a destination where global politics and culture can meet.


http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-nicolas-berggruen-think-tank-20160429-snap-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

24-story Spring Street tower readies for construction

Nearly one-acre parking lot fenced off for project from Holland Partner Group. 250 feet tall, 308 residential units, 7,200 square feet of retail space.


----------



## Saiholmes

Here Are the Four Teams That Will Compete to Redesign Downtown LA's Hated Pershing Square
http://la.curbed.com/2015/12/21/10852532/pershing-square-redesign-finalist-teams

163432859
163430344
163292192
163502564


----------



## Saiholmes

IT’S OFFICIAL: LOS ANGELES CITY COUNCIL GRANTS FINAL PLANNING AND ENVIRONMENTAL APPROVALS FOR LOS ANGELES FOOTBALL CLUB’S STADIUM
https://lafc.com/official-los-angel...approvals-los-angeles-football-clubs-stadium/


----------



## blackcat23

Mid-rise office building starts work in Culver City

IDS Real Estate Group + Gensler. Seven-story, 132-foot tall building with 280,000 square feet of office space.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Can anti-mall and Packing House developer work his Midas touch on Garden Grove?
> 
> Shaheen Sadeghi, the developer behind Costa Mesa’s innovative anti-malls and Anaheim’s hip food hall, the Packing House, is setting his sights on Garden Grove.
> 
> On Tuesday, the commercial real estate developer entered an agreement with the city to build retail, office, cafe and market space near the civic center complex. The council unanimously approved the plan.
> 
> “The concept is to create a small cottage community,” said city manager Scott Stiles. “Maybe a little coffee shop here, a little yoga studio there. It would be mixed use in character.”
> 
> Sadeghi told the council he was enticed to restore existing residential structures and emphasized providing a space for local vendors who reflect the fabric of the community.
> 
> The Cottage Industries project involves 17 properties that would be bought, leased and subleased by Sadeghi’s company, LAB Holding. The developer will buy 12 single-family homes for $3.38 million, while the remaining five parcels will be leased. Escrow is expected to close in November, and the project should be completed in three years, according to city documents.
> 
> The Housing Authority properties Sadeghi is acquiring are scattered along 7th, 8th and 9th streets, Acacia Parkway and Garden Grove Boulevard. The plan is part of the city’s overall “Re:Imagine Garden Grove” campaign to revitalize the Civic Center area.
> 
> Sadeghi, a former surfwear executive, founded his Costa Mesa-based real estate development firm in 1991. Since then, the company has grown to 110 employees. In 1993, LAB Holding renovated an abandoned goggle factory to open its first small business retail space – the Lab anti-mall in Costa Mesa. Almost a decade later, Sadeghi’s company would open the Camp, a similar retail concept, across the street. Three years ago he opened the trendy food hall in a historic 1919 packing house in Anaheim.
> 
> More recently, Sadeghi’s company entered an exclusive negotiating agreement with the city of Newport Beach to renovate the Balboa Theater into a venue for independent musicians.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/sadeghi-715490-city-developer.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> UCLA's art school plans to build a $31-million expansion in Culver City with major donation
> 
> The university is in the late planning stages to build a $31-million studio complex for graduate art students, according to people familiar with the project. The 75,000-square-foot building would replace a tumble-down facility currently in use. The impressive plan, set to be shown Thursday to a group of university supporters, was conceived in 2011 but languished for lack of funds.
> 
> Major funding for the project will come from Margo Leavin, the art dealer whose eponymous gallery held forth in West Hollywood for 42 years until her retirement in 2012.
> 
> The timing is ripe. Earlier this year, U.S. News & World Report ranked UCLA's master of fine arts program No. 2 in the nation, just behind Yale — a private university with the second-largest endowment in the United States. UCLA's art school tied Virginia Commonwealth University, notable for its design program.


http://www.latimes.com/local/educat...graduate-art-studios-20160510-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> METROLINK: Perris Valley Line set to open June 6


http://www.pe.com/articles/perris-802570-valley-line.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Revealed: Big Plans to Redevelop the Burbank Ikea Site
> 
> A new Burbank location for Ikea is now under construction, and when it's finished next spring, the Swedish retailer will move into the biggest Ikea in the US and leave behind its old space in the Burbank Town Center. What will become of that store and the shopping center that surrounds it is the focus of a huge new redevelopment project from Crown Realty & Development and Texas-based CAPREF Manager, LLC, according to a release from the joint venture.
> 
> Developers have launched a campaign for the redevelopment called I Heart Burbank to support the dramatic changes they're proposing for the center. Their overhauled property would have an open-air plaza, 40,000 square feet for "fresh retail tenants," and open space for things like a farmers' market. The mall will get upgrades to its interior and exterior, and add outdoor dining options at its entrance on Magnolia Boulevard.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/5/12/11666512/burbank-town-center-ikea-redevelopment


----------



## Saiholmes

> Oracle founder Larry Ellison gives USC $200 million for cancer research
> 
> LOS ANGELES — Oracle Corp. founder and Chairman Larry Ellison has donated $200 million toward the creation of a cancer research institute at USC — a gift that the university’s president call “as inspirational as it is momentous.”


http://www.sgvtribune.com/health/20...son-gives-usc-200-million-for-cancer-research


----------



## MrAronymous

Which has to do with Los Angeles construction projects how exactly?


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ He left out the important part:


> The gift will provide the lead investment for a state-of-the-art facility in west Los Angeles that will serve as the Ellison Institute's home, according to an article on the USC website. The building will house interdisciplinary cancer research laboratories focused on scientific discovery and innovation.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Mega-music weekends bring lasting change to area
> Goldenvoice’s massive musical events at Empire Polo Grounds are making a permanent mark on the Coachella Valley.
> 
> The events – last month’s Coachella and Stagecoach festivals – bring in 273,000 attendees from throughout the world and pump more than $403 million into the Valley economy, according to research commissioned by producer Goldenvoice.
> 
> Those tourists need places to sleep and eat, which translates to construction and renovation.
> 
> The need became apparent Tuesday when Goldenvoice announced a new mega-concert, Desert Trip, featuring rock stars of the stature of Bob Dylan and the Rolling Stones.
> 
> Within 24 hours, most hotels were booked for the concert weekend, Oct. 7-9.
> 
> According to Indio mayor Glenn Miller, rooms that remain are going for $500-$600 a night.
> 
> After no hotel construction in Indio since the 1980s, a Holiday Inn Express opened in 2014, and the city has two more hotels in the works. Plans have been approved for Fairfield Inn & Suites, and Hilton Garden Inn is in escrow, Miller said in a phone interview.
> 
> But, he said, “two or three hotels, when you’re talking about the amount of people they’re adding up, are still not going to be enough.”


http://www.pe.com/articles/goldenvoice-802248-indio-coachella.html


----------



## jcastro805

MrAronymous said:


> Which has to do with Los Angeles construction projects how exactly?


If you can't figure out from the picture's quote what it has to do with Los Angeles construction, then you must have thought "USC" stood for University of South Carolina...


----------



## Saiholmes

> First Vegas, now Glendale—Eggslut is slowly expanding its famed egg sandwiches past the snaking lines of Grand Central Market. This morning, Caruso Affiliated (the developer behind both the Americana at Brand and the Grove) announced the addition of five new tenants at 252 S. Brand, located across from Din Tai Fung at the Americana. Eggslut, Shake Shack, Mainland Poke, Greenleaf and Philz Coffee will be your go-to stops after shopping come Fall 2016, with each getting their own storefront adjacent to the Masonic Temple.


http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/...ith-shake-shack-mainland-poke-and-more-051216


----------



## Saiholmes

> One of Zaha Hadid's Last Projects Could Be a Billboard on the Sunset Strip
> Hadid's firm is one of four finalists in West Hollywood's competition for a cutting-edge sign


http://la.curbed.com/2016/5/17/11691022/sunset-strip-billboard-zaha-hadid


----------



## blackcat23

43-story residential tower planned at 8th and Figueroa

436 units and 10,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Disney plans to add luxury hotel at Disneyland Resort
> 
> To take advantage of the city’s new policy giving tax incentives to build luxury hotels, Disneyland officials submitted plans Tuesday to add a fourth Disney-themed hotel at the resort.
> 
> Disney proposes a 700-room, four-diamond hotel and a parking structure on 10 acres at 1401 Disneyland Drive, at the north end of the Downtown Disney parking lot. Construction on the hotel would start in 2018 with a slated opening in 2021.
> 
> Walt Disney Imagineering will design the hotel, which currently doesn’t have a theme, Disneyland officials said. Guests will dine in an upscale rooftop restaurant watching Disneyland’s nightly fireworks over Sleeping Beauty Castle. There will be two pools, a fitness facility, concierge service and a kid’s play area. The average nightly rate would be about $450.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/hotel-718500-disneyland-city.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Azusa changes vote for ‘flagship’ property downtown, approves Laemmle theater project


http://www.sgvtribune.com/governmen...rty-downtown-approves-laemmle-theater-project


----------



## Saiholmes

> Travelocity Names The Best Destinations in its 2016 Travelocity Summer Vacation Index
> 
> Travelocity Summer Vacation Index
> Total Score
> 1 - Los Angeles
> 7.26
> 2 - San Diego
> 6.6
> 3 - Las Vegas (Tie)
> 6.435


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...r-vacation-index-300280793.html#continue-jump


----------



## Saiholmes

> Mia Lehrer Chosen to Design First and Broadway Park


http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_4dc7731a-2e15-11e6-9e4e-a38279453326.html


----------



## erbse

Great choice! :applause:


----------



## Saiholmes

> Development Near Expo Line Is Basically Perfect
> 
> The Ivy Station project will be made up of a trio of buildings on five acres immediately next to an Expo line station near downtown Culver City.
> 
> The proposed project at the intersection of Venice, Washington and National boulevards will consist of: a five-story office building with 210,445 square feet, a six-story hotel with 148 rooms, and a six-story apartment building with 200 units. Each of the three buildings will have shops and restaurants on their first floors, and combined, there will be 1,555 parking spaces.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/9/11894872/expo-line-development-ivy-station-culver-city


----------



## MikeVegas

saiholmes said:


> http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_4dc7731a-2e15-11e6-9e4e-a38279453326.html


Having looked at the designs, it seems more like a big plaza than a park. A park to me is more in communing with nature. Sitting in the grass, perhaps next to some water. I don;t even recall a water feature in this.


----------



## Saiholmes

> One More High-Rise Headed to the Historic Core
> Residential tower would replace parking lot between Spring and Main Streets
> The project, slated for a .93-acre parking lot which abuts the Great Republic Lofts, would consist of 308 apartments and approximately 7,200 square feet of ground-floor commercial space.


http://urbanize.la/post/one-more-high-rise-headed-historic-core
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=147965&page=281


----------



## Saiholmes

Mplsuptown said:


> Having looked at the designs, it seems more like a big plaza than a park. A park to me is more in communing with nature. Sitting in the grass, perhaps next to some water. I don;t even recall a water feature in this.


It's a part of or has been put together with the Grand Park.









http://www.rentcafe.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/grandpark.png





Enjoy!


----------



## Saiholmes

Sic'EmBears said:


> Glendale and Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sky Lights* by *jamie.jones113*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=133318972


----------



## Saiholmes

Bikeable, Walkable Figueroa Actually Is Coming Soon
No stranger to delays, 'MyFigueroa' construction is now set to start this summer
http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/10/11903348/myfigueroa-bikes-pedestrians-2017


----------



## Saiholmes

Sic'EmBears said:


> *Wilshire Grand Tower* by *HunterKerhart.com*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133422976#post133422976


----------



## Saiholmes

Developers Dream Big at North Hollywood Station
Joint development would include apartments, offices, parking and retail space.
http://urbanize.la/post/developers-dream-big-north-hollywood-station


----------



## Saiholmes

> Dramatic Makeover in Pacific Palisades Gets the Go-Ahead
> 
> It was with that enthusiastic introduction that the City Council on Tuesday gave Caruso—who built The Grove and Americana at Brand—the final approval he needed to begin a major overhaul of the community’s downtown.
> 
> The project, called Palisades Village, will span 3 acres bounded by Sunset Boulevard, Monument Street, and Albright Street and include the demolition of six buildings, a gas station and parking lots.
> 
> That will make way for an outdoor shopping mall made up of eight new buildings. The Village will also include a park, restaurants, offices, and eight residential units, plus a "specialty" grocery store, community room, bank, and restoration of the Bay Theater, which hasn't operated since 1978. Caruso has pledged to build three levels of underground parking with 560 spaces.
> 
> Renderings show cobblestone walking paths and white storefronts with blue-and-white-striped awnings and shingled roofs, making for a Cape Cod-vibe that fits with Caruso’s signature nostalgic Main Street-look.
> 
> Construction on his newest project is imminent. The Village’s Facebook page says crews will begin relocating storm drains June 27.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/16/1195...downtown-pacific-palisades-development-caruso


----------



## Saiholmes

Hollywood's Next Hotel Tower is an Art Deco Throwback
http://urbanize.la/post/hollywoods-next-hotel-tower-art-deco-throwback


----------



## Saiholmes

> 340 Acres Near LAX Getting Total Overhaul
> A three-mile pedestrian path and lots of open space
> 
> The plan aims to mix office space, retail, pedestrian and bike areas, and green space on the large site, and will include eco-friendly features, like "permeable pavement and green roofs," area councilman Mike Bonin tells KPCC. The plan calls for a three-mile pedestrian path connecting Westchester to Playa del Rey and the beach, plus as much as 49 acres of open space. Rios Clementi Hale Studios was the master planner for the project.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/16/11957828/340-acres-near-lax-getting-total-overhaul


----------



## Saiholmes

> EASTVALE: VW training facility coming to area
> 
> The automaker said the training facility will be used for Volkswagen, Audi and Porsche for technical, collision repair and sales training. It said it was the first such operation for all three brands. The facility is expected to open in the first quarter of 2017.
> 
> it was the second announcement in a month of new a project to fill in the city’s 210-acre Goodman Commerce Center. Amazon announced in May that it planned to build a million-square-foot fulfillment center in the footprint.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133512135#post133512135
http://www.pe.com/articles/volkswagen-805902-eastvale-facility.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Check Out the New Airy, Open Look of Downtown's 'The Bloc'
> 
> The formerly fortressy Macy’s shopping plaza officially reopened Thursday as The Bloc, an open-air reboot of the retail hub that was famous for being almost hermetically sealed off from the surrounding streets and sidewalks.
> 
> Shops will be rolling out throughout the summer and the fall, as work on storefronts is completed. Eventually, tenants will include the highly anticipated artsy Alamo Drafthouse and hip stores aplenty. (The complex’s signature Macy’s is currently open, as is the Sheraton Hotel, which got an Art Deco-inspired makeover last year.)
> 
> And shoppers will get to skip waiting at the crosswalk to go from the Bloc to the Seventh/Metro Center station across the street, because there’s going to be a pedestrian tunnel from the shops to the rail station.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/17/11966158/bloc-open-macys-downtown-alamo-drafthouse


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> June 4th, 2016
> 
> Metropolis during Calabasas Fire by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Downtown LA's Metropolis megadevelopment

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449674&page=36


----------



## Saiholmes

11-Mile Makeover of the LA River is Moving Right Along
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/2/12064494/la-river-restoration-alternative-20-army-corps


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=40



> It would not be overstating it to call Allyson Felix the poster girl for the U.S. Olympic Track Trials.
> 
> After all, her likeness appears on a oversized billboard stretching across much of the back of Hayward Field’s iconic East grandstand, Felix, who competed locally at Los Angeles Baptist High School, looming, as she has over American track and field for much of the past dozen years, several times larger than life.
> 
> The 2016 Trials were supposed to be a dress rehearsal for Felix’s attempt at the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro at a feat accomplished by a man or woman only three times in Olympic history — sweeping the 200 and 400-meter sprints.
> 
> Two months ago, Allyson Felix couldn’t walk, hobbled when she descended from a pull-up and landed on a medicine ball instead of on the gym floor. Her right ankle collapsed. So, it seemed, did her dreams of a 200-400 Olympic double.
> 
> “My first thoughts were, ‘I can’t believe this is happening,’” she said. “It seemed like everything was over.”
> 
> On Sunday, the Los Angeles native and USC alumna blazed off the final curve and won the women’s 400 meters at the U.S. Olympic trials in 49.68 seconds, the fastest time in the world this year.
> 
> She has had smoother runs in winning four Olympic gold medals, including the 200 at London in 2012. She has had races that were more comfortable than she did Sunday, when adrenaline masked her pain.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/events/20160630/allyson-felix-looks-to-grab-olympic-glory-one-more-time
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-us-track-trials-20160703-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Juno set to arrive at Jupiter this 4th of July; celebration planned at Rose Bowl
> 
> For scientists at the Jet Propulsion Labratory (JPL) in Pasadena, this is the Super Bowl of science experiments.
> 
> The main engine of the solar-powered spacecraft is scheduled to be fired at 8:18 p.m. Monday to begin a 35-minute burn that will place it into orbit around Jupiter.
> 
> Attendees of the 90th annual AmericaFest at the Rose Bowl will get to celebrate its arrival with NASA -- followed by the fire works show.


http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/169170150-story


----------



## hateman

La Plaza Cultura Village Breaks Ground:









http://urbanize.la/post/la-plaza-cultura-village-breaks-ground

It's good to see parking lots converted into mixed use development but it's disappointing to see that they took nothing from either the Spanish colonial architecture of Olvera Street or the Art Deco architecture of Civic Center, just the usual jumble of clashing facades meant to simulate an active urban tableau.


----------



## Saiholmes

Hooman Nissani buys 8.5 acres in Playa Vista for $83M, plans massive mixed-use project
http://therealdeal.com/la/2016/06/1...ista-for-83m-plans-massive-mixed-use-project/


----------



## Saiholmes

Incredible Time-Lapse Video Shows Fireworks Across Los Angeles
https://www.facebook.com/chrispzero/videos/1520389721319905/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ 99% Illegal fireworks.


----------



## Saiholmes

SpiderBHZ said:


> Reflection of the banks. ©Thomas Roberts by Thomas Roberts, no Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133773646&postcount=6770


----------



## Saiholmes

Two-Tower Development to Rise Near Staples Center
http://urbanize.la/post/two-tower-development-rise-near-staples-center


----------



## Saiholmes

> Refurbishment Planned for Culver City Office Building
> 
> Sony Pictures Entertainment will officially relocate its corporate offices to a new building on the Sony Pictures Studios lot in 2017. Sony Pictures Plaza, designed by the late architect Maxwell Starkman, features more than 260,000 square feet of office space in an eight-story structure at 10000 W. Washington Boulevard.


http://urbanize.la/post/refurbishment-planned-culver-city-office-building


----------



## Saiholmes

L.A. architect Michael Maltzan's plan is to wrap the 134 Freeway as it crosses the Arroyo Seco in Pasadena with a tunnel-like form. 
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-maltzan-freeway-20160629-snap-htmlstory.html


----------



## MarshallKnight

Here's a great (and pretty recent!) timelapse from Scientifantasic. Be sure to watch in HD.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Hollywood Park Casino in Inglewood aims to turn around its fortunes with new digs
> 
> Now, Hollywood Park’s owners hope to turn around the club’s fortunes around with a move to a bigger facility next door designed to draw the wealthy clientele who will be visiting the $1.86-billion pro football stadium scheduled to open in three years in an adjacent multiuse development.
> 
> The 110,000-square-foot building will be nearly 40% larger, will hold 35 more gaming tables and include a new sit-down restaurant and sports bar, featuring a giant, dual-sided television screen, he said.
> 
> The larger casino will target big-spending football fans visiting the City of Champions Stadium to root on the Rams, the NFL team that has returned to Southern California after more than two decades away.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hollywood-park-casino-20160708-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Carson might get outlet mall on land once eyed for NFL stadium
> 
> The City Council voted 5-0 Tuesday night to begin exclusive negotiations with Macerich Real Estate Co. to develop a portion of the 157-acre site alongside the 405 Freeway. This is the second time in four years the city has entered into an agreement for a freeway-facing outlet mall on the property that stretches from Del Amo to Avalon boulevards.
> 
> The Santa Monica company wants to erect a 500,000-square-foot outlet center with 150 high-end stores that would take up a fourth of the site. Macerich promised to front the city $1 million to cover fees for preparing the documents to pass over control of the land, and $250,000 of that is slated to go into the city’s community nonprofit fund.
> 
> The city hopes the momentum from the project will entice developers to build out the rest of the property, though it isn’t yet clear when construction will begin, and the deal could potentially fall through again — though Macerich has already invested about $2 million in its initial studies of the site, according to the city.


http://www.dailybreeze.com/business...outlet-mall-on-land-once-eyed-for-nfl-stadium


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7362/27963300605_a708233f55_b.jpg


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133781879&postcount=6772


----------



## Saiholmes

Ford Theatre Reopens After $66 Million Renovation
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/9/12135800/ford-theatre-renovation-lights-stage-opening


----------



## Saiholmes

You Can Now Enjoy a Lovely Walk Around Marina del Rey's Oxford Basin
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/8/12129102/oxford-basin-marina-del-rey-park


----------



## Saiholmes

> The proposed development, called the Alla Road Creative Campus, would consist of a trio of two-story buildings near the western terminus of the Marina Freeway. Plans call for approximately 155,000 square feet of office space, in addition to a one-acre outdoor courtyard and a parking garage for 600 vehicles.
> 
> Continental and Mar Ventures are marketing the proposed campus as an extension of the creative office boom in nearby Playa Vista, which is now home to companies such as Google and Yahoo. The two companies have previously collaborated on a number of projects in the South Bay, including the 15-acre Elevon complex in El Segundo.


http://urbanize.la/post/office-campus-planned-del-rey


----------



## Saiholmes

Three potential designs for Santa Monica's 12-acrea Airport Park expansion, by Rios Clementi Hale.
http://urbanize.la/post/three-visions-santa-monicas-airport-park-expansion


----------



## Datfunkykuedood

saiholmes said:


> L.A. architect Michael Maltzan's plan is to wrap the 134 Freeway as it crosses the Arroyo Seco in Pasadena with a tunnel-like form.
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-maltzan-freeway-20160629-snap-htmlstory.html


Being a south Pas native, I can assure you that a modification such as that will completely ruin the bridge.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Disneyland releases new image of 'Star Wars' land
> 
> The Millennium Falcon is shown in the distance at a docking bay in a new artist rendering released Monday, surrounded by a forest, rock spires and futuristic buildings and landing pads. It is the latest rendering released by Disney to build interest for the park’s biggest expansion ever.
> 
> Construction of the new land, part of a bigger $1-billion upgrade effort at the resort, began in April but Disney officials haven’t said when the project will be open to the public. The land will feature two attractions, including a ride that lets visitors fly the Millennium Falcon in a secret mission.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-star-wars-land-20160711-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

Second Apex Tower Breaks Ground in South Park
http://urbanize.la/post/second-apex-tower-breaks-ground-south-park


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I GOT TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ideas Exchange
Frank Gehry
in conversation with Christopher Hawthorne presented in association with The Music Center









Monday, August 1
Walt Disney Concert Hall • 111 S. Grand Ave., Los Angeles
Join a master of contemporary architecture in one of his most acclaimed projects for a fascinating conversation with Los Angeles Times architecture critic Christopher Hawthorne about the future of L.A. Ticket options include a pre-event reception and a walking tour of Grand Avenue architectural landmarks led by Hawthorne. The conversation will touch on the design of Walt Disney Concert Hall, the prospects for further development on Bunker Hill, Gehry’s new master plan for all 51 miles of the Los Angeles River and more.

http://extras.latimes.com/extras/events/lp/ideas-exchange/

......And i got to go there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Your only chance to get inside the grand Bullocks Wilshire happens this month

On Sunday, July 31, visitors can step back into the building's 1920s splendor with docent-led tours of the landmark's interior. Tickets are already on sale; a limited number of reservations are available across five time slots and cost $25 per person.

If you want to splurge on high tea, make a reservation for Saturday afternoon instead during "A Summer Day at Bullocks Wilshire." The day begins with a docent-led tour of the building, followed by lunch from the original Bullocks Wilshire menu in the former Tea Room (Huell Howser documented the room's final days and restoration). Tickets are extremely limited and go on sale Tuesday, July 12 at 10am for $75.

https://www.timeout.com/los-angeles...d-bullocks-wilshire-happens-this-month-071116


----------



## Saiholmes

New Century Plaza Towers Slated for Summer Groundbreaking
http://urbanize.la/post/new-century-plaza-towers-slated-summer-groundbreaking


----------



## Saiholmes

> Rams to inform fans they've sold out season tickets, will begin selling single-game tickets
> 
> Those deposit holders were contacted in waves on a first-come, first-served basis, and roughly 24,000 of them bought the entire allotment of 70,000 tickets. By the time the franchise got through the first six hours of deposits, the season tickets were gone.
> 
> “To sell out of season tickets in the first six hours upon our return to Los Angeles is both humbling and a reminder of how excited Angelinos are about the return of the Rams and the NFL,” Kevin Demoff, Rams chief operating officer, said in an email to The Times. “As both Los Angeles’ first pro sports team and its newest sports team, the bond between this team and the community is evident and strengthening each day.”
> 
> This week, the Rams will begin selling single-game tickets, making those available first to the deposit holders on the list who have yet to be contacted, again in the order they placed their deposits earlier this year.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-tickets-20160712-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes




----------



## Saiholmes

PinkFloyd said:


> Metro Station update by Sterling Davis.
> 
> 
> Metro 2nd Pl/Hope St Station by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134021361&postcount=5657


----------



## Saiholmes

Here's the Future Rail Station That Will Connect Riders to LAX
http://la.curbed.com/2016/6/24/12026292/metro-rail-station-lax


----------



## JTCA

I wonder if they are making improvements to The Coliseum and surrounding blocks for the Rams new season.


----------



## Saiholmes

7-story Mixed-User Proposed on Wilshire Boulevard in Koreatown
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/13/12175962/koreatown-mixed-use-development-jamison-wilshire


----------



## Saiholmes

> Turner/AECOM Selected To Build New Stadium For Los Angeles Rams
> 
> Hollywood Park Land Company, which is owned by The Kroenke Group, said today that it has selected the team of Turner Construction Co. and AECOM to oversee construction of a 70,000-seat stadium for the Los Angeles Rams. This new, world-class sports and entertainment venue is the centerpiece of a 298-acre mixed-use project being built in Inglewood, California by Hollywood Park Land Company.
> 
> Turner/AECOM is a joint venture combining two of the world's largest construction and engineering management firms. Between them, they have built 17 stadiums for National Football League teams and renovated 10 others. Over the past 15 years, Turner and AECOM have been the two largest builders of sports venue projects in the world.
> 
> "After a competitive review of a number of outstanding construction firms, we have hired the best team to build the largest and most technologically advanced sports stadium in the world for the Los Angeles Rams," said Terry Fancher, president of the Hollywood Park Land Co. "These firms also offered a well-developed plan for meeting Hollywood Park's commitment to provide substantial employment opportunities for local Inglewood residents and meaningful economic participation in the stadium construction process for minority-owned business enterprises."
> 
> "This is a key milestone in the process of bringing the NFL and the Rams back to Los Angeles," said Kevin Demoff, chief operating officer & executive vice president of football operations of the Los Angeles Rams. "While we will call the LA Coliseum home for the next three seasons, we are pleased to work with Turner/AECOM to build our new stadium in Inglewood. This world-class venue will showcase not only NFL games, but also international and national events, in 2019 and beyond."
> 
> Turner Construction Co. is the largest general contractor in North America and has more than 40 offices across the U.S. and Canada. Turner has had a separate engagement for the past two years of providing demolition, grading and infrastructure construction services at the site of the former Hollywood Park racetrack.
> 
> AECOM is a publicly traded international project management and engineering-services company based in Los Angeles. AECOM employs more than 95,000 people worldwide and had revenue of $19 billion in fiscal 2015.


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...w-stadium-for-los-angeles-rams-300299170.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=42



> Robert Iger joins L.A. Olympic bid campaign
> 
> Robert Iger, chairman and chief executive of Walt Disney Co., has joined Los Angeles’ campaign to host the 2024 Summer Olympics.
> 
> The LA 2024 bid committee -- a private group working to secure the Games -- announced the addition of one of Hollywood’s top executives to its board of directors on Tuesday morning.
> 
> "Bob’s bold, innovative leadership at the helm of the world’s largest media company is one of the key reasons that Los Angeles speaks to young people all over the world every day,” Gene Sykes, the committee’s chief executive, said in a statement. “Now, we're delighted that he's going to share his expertise with LA 2024.”


http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-sn-iger-la24-20160712-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> 144565832
> 
> $300-Million Redondo Beach Waterfront Project Moves Ahead
> 
> The proposed $300-million development from real estate firm CenterCal Properties reimagines approximately 36 acres of land surrounding the Redondo Beach Pier as a waterfront village, featuring more than 500,000 square feet of recreational and commercial facilities.
> 
> The northern half of the project site, currently an expansive parking lot with several small restaurants, would be developed with new commercial buildings featuring a specialty theater, a public market and creative office space. A new main street - flanked by shops and restaurants - would cut through the center of the property.
> 
> The existing Seaside Lagoon would be modified with a new boat launch ramp, a parking structure, a bicycle path and enhanced pedestrian access. Additionally, plans call for approximately 11 acres of green space throughout the project.
> 
> At the southern portion of the site, plans call for the demolition of the several existing structures, including the a plaza, the International Boardwalk and the Pier parking garage. In their place, CenterCal would construct a 120-room boutique hotel, a new parking garage, as well as pedestrian-oriented shops and restaurants.
> 
> Construction is expected to commence in 2017.


http://urbanize.la/post/300-million-redondo-beach-waterfront-project-moves-ahead


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> DTLA-6317 by Shawn Cooper, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133908223&postcount=6797


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=42



Time said:


> The Summer Olympics Should Always Be in Los Angeles. Forever.
> 
> Rio is an extreme example of what happens to almost all cities that host the summer Olympics. These days hosting the summer Games runs between $15 billion and $20 billion. With some good fortune, hosting may produce $4.5 billion in revenue—yielding a deficit of $5 billion to $10 billion. Not a favorable financial balance in the short run.
> 
> The roughly $20 billion that will be spent on Rio’s Olympics has pushed the city over the edge financially. The state and the city are bankrupt. Teachers are on strike. Public servants are protesting, carrying “Welcome to Hell” signs at the airport to greet incoming tourists. Meanwhile, the economy is in its worst recession in decades, unemployment exceeds 11%, and violence flourishes on the streets.
> 
> Christine Lagarde, head of the International Monetary Fund, recently said she would favor having Athens as the permanent host of the summer Olympics. The logic is mostly sound: why not build the required 35 sports venues, the Olympic village and the broadcasting and media center only once, instead of building them anew in a different city every four years? There are three problems with this symbolically soothing suggestion: one, what is Athens going to do with the venues for the three years and 348 days between each Olympic spectacle? Two, aren’t there better uses of thousands of acres of scarce urban real estate? Three, where is Athens to find the $2 billion it will need for security at each Olympics?
> 
> There’s a better idea: make Los Angeles the permanent host. It has all the venues, the needed infrastructure and the hotels.


http://time.com/4396796/olympic-host-city/


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> Friday July 8th, 2016
> 
> Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134059011&postcount=1414


----------



## Saiholmes

Forbes said:


> America's Best Hipster Neighborhoods
> 
> 1. Silver Lake, Los Angeles, CA


http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mhj45jmeh/1-silver-lake-los-angeles-ca-2/
https://www.airbnb.com/locations/los-angeles/silver-lake


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133873379&postcount=6782


----------



## Saiholmes

First Look Inside Hollywood’s Camden Apartments
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/16/12206104/camden-apartments-hollywood-mixed-use-luxury


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8847/27691187113_56aa463a37_b.jpg


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134103847&postcount=6831


----------



## Saiholmes

> Wincome Group, Disney to get $550 million from tax revenues for building luxury hotels
> 
> "These hotels aren’t just for the visitors, they are for the residents,” Lucille Kring said. “We get back what they produce."
> 
> ‧ Good Hope International, an affiliate of Wincome Group, is building a $208 million, 580-room hotel on the current site of the Anaheim Plaza Hotel & Suites, near Disney California Adventure.
> 
> ‧ A 630-room, $225 million development for FJS Inc., an affiliate of Wincome Group, will replace another of its existing properties, the Anabella Hotel, adjacent to the Anaheim Convention Center.
> 
> ‧ Disney will construct a 700-room luxury hotel and parking structure on 10 acres along Disneyland Drive, at the north end of the Downtown Disney parking lot.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/anaheim-722304-city-disney.html


----------



## Saiholmes

JuanPaulo said:


> *Los Angeles, CA*
> 
> 
> The Banks, DTLA by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132075802&postcount=681


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=43



> Congress Officially Backs LA’s 2024 Summer Olympics Bid
> 
> The effort to bring the 2024 Summer Olympics to Los Angeles got a boost from Congress, with its members voting to throw their support behind the event, officials said Friday.
> 
> A resolution backing the bid was unanimously passed by the House of Representatives earlier this week, and by the Senate Thursday, according to Sen. Dianne Feinstein, who co-sponsored the Senate version with Georgia senator Johnny Isakson.
> 
> “This resolution shows the International Olympic Committee that Congress is united behind Los Angeles to host the 2024 Summer Olympics,” Feinstein said.
> 
> Feinstein said the city’s “rich sporting legacy and history of cultural innovation make it the perfect backdrop to host a modern Olympiad.”
> 
> “Los Angeles is an international city that truly embodies the Olympic spirit and is ready to welcome the entire world to the United States,” she said.


http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/07/15/congress-officially-backs-las-2024-summer-olympics-bid/


----------



## Saiholmes

Downtown Los Angeles by Graham Gilmore, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes

First Look at the Glassy, 43-Story Tower Proposed for 8th and Fig
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/11/12154922/eighth-figeuroa-development-downtown-la-south-park


----------



## Saiholmes

DTLA and mountains cThomas Roberts by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes

> Disneyland President Michael Colglazier also addressed the assembled troops last Thursday morning, as he gave one of his rare Business Updates on the state of the Resort. Once Michael shared slides of his family’s recent vacation to Shanghai Disneyland (seriously), he finally got to the business of the Disneyland Resort, and that business in Anaheim is very good. The entire Parks division has seen operating profit increase by 20% compared to last year, but almost all of that is due to increased overall attendance and soaring profit in Anaheim. Michael was diplomatic but very clear in explaining that the other parks around the world have had either flat or slightly lower attendance for the year, with weak earnings at the other properties.
> 
> But the Anaheim property has roared through the 60th Anniversary with record crowds and increased spending by those crowds. Anaheim’s Resort District has added 2,000 new hotel rooms in the last 15 months (Great Wolf Lodge, Courtyard Mariott, Holiday Inn, Hyatt House, Marriott Springhill and others), with additional hotel projects currently under construction, and occupancy at the 22,000 hotel rooms now within the Resort District remains at an all-time high. (It’s hard to find a vacancy at the Grand Californian or Disneyland Hotel this summer on Expedia.) The impact to Disneyland is record numbers of domestic and foreign tourists in 2016 spending big bucks. So, while “peak” days may seem less crowded, those guest days have moved to alternate days and increased the total overall attendance, spending and profit.
> 
> Michael tactfully explained that not only has the Anaheim property been carrying the entire Parks division for the past year, but that Chairman Bob Chapek and the company’s Board of Directors have taken particular notice of Anaheim’s stellar financial performance. The result is that additional funds have now been approved by the Board of Directors to be spent in Anaheim. The ticket tax deal that was struck with Anaheim a year ago dictates that $1.5 Billion needs to be spent on Disneyland Resort expansion in the next few years to avoid a tax for the next 45 years. But Michael announced that Burbank will now spend over $2 Billion dollars in Anaheim over the next four fiscal years, and that additional funding above that $2 Billion will be released next fiscal year for several additional projects.
> 
> New Lands, New Rides, More Hotel Rooms & Parking
> 
> That $2 Billion already approved will go towards Star Wars Land and all the rumored projects readers here already know about; the Pumbaa parking structure with Harbor Blvd. skybridge, the sprawling new luxury hotel and new parking structures on the existing Downtown Disney parking lots, as well as the re-Imagineering of Downtown Disney. The projects Michael wouldn’t talk about in the Opera House last week are already known to most regular readers here, like the Frozen E Ticket and Arendelle village being planned for north of Fantasyland. The plans for DCA now include a total thematic rethink of the northern flanks of Hollywood Land that would take over Monsters Inc., Stage 17, Stage 12, the Sunset Showcase Theater, and beyond the park into some of the adjacent bus loading areas of the East Esplanade.
> 
> With all that expansion coming to the two parks, more parking will obviously be needed. Although the Pumbaa parking structure has yet to be officially announced, construction has already begun on that sprawling complex. The first office building at 1515 Manchester Ave has been demolished, and that northern piece of the property will become the new hotel shuttle bus loading area capable of handling dozens of buses at a time, replacing much of the existing loading areas that were built back in 1999. The new bus loading zone will lead to a landscaped plaza that becomes a broad walkway through what is now the Carousel Inn, before it heads over the skybridge across Harbor Blvd. and then winds along the very northern perimeter of the existing East Esplanade loading area.
> 
> The parking structure itself will be built in two phases, the first phase going on the existing footprint of the Pumbaa parking lot. The smaller office building between Pumbaa and the new bus loading zone will be demolished later and be part of a second phase of construction on the parking structure, as Disney can’t get the Customs & Immigration Service at 1585 Manchester to end their long-term lease of that building early. The contractor who will build the parking structure has committed to an 18 month construction timetable, so the entire new facility should be open by the spring of 2018.
> 
> While that construction will free up a huge amount of acreage for DCA expansion due north of Hollywood Land, it’s the southern flank of Hollywood Land that will see construction first. The plan to remake the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror into a Guardians of the Galaxy ride in 2017 is barreling ahead, and Tower of Terror is now planned to close this September. The project is slated to take until next May to complete, and will require reconstruction of the existing exterior queue as well as heavy modification to the interior queue and ride system itself.
> 
> The lack of a DCA parade has freed up the TDA planners to expand their plans for a much bigger Food & Wine Festival next spring, as well as begin working on a holiday themed food festival now planned for this November and December. TDA has struggled for over a decade with concepts designed to pull the huge Thanksgiving and Christmas crowds out of Disneyland and spread them to DCA, but nothing has really worked in the long run. It’s hoped that a new food festival themed to the holidays will at least pull some of the Annual Passholders over to DCA and let the tourists enjoy Disneyland’s top-notch Christmas offerings. At least that’s what TDA hopes will happen.


http://micechat.com/132030-disneyland-rumor-update-one-disney/


----------



## Saiholmes

Big Mixed-User Planned Near New Soccer Stadium at Exposition Park

http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-revealed-mixed-use-complex-exposition-park
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/19/1222...tudent-housing-soccer-stadium-exposition-park


----------



## Saiholmes

Arts District & Row DTLA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes

First Glimpse of Proposed Arts District Office Building
http://urbanize.la/post/first-glimpse-proposed-arts-district-office-building


----------



## Saiholmes

West Hollywood's Famed 'Factory' Might Be Preserved Instead of Demolished
The legendary gay club would be incorporated in a new development
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/15/12199268/west-hollywood-the-factory-preservation


----------



## Saiholmes

Work Underway for 37-Story DTLA Tower
http://urbanize.la/post/work-underway-37-story-dtla-tower


----------



## Saiholmes

Anaheim, with 10 new craft beer makers, is working to become 'Brew City'
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/beer-723096-anaheim-city.html


----------



## Saiholmes

U.S. Open of Surfing - July 23rd to 31st, 2016

The U.S. Open of Surfing is a week-long surfing competition held annually during the summer in Huntington Beach, California. Generally held on the south side of the Huntington Beach Pier, the U.S. Open is part of the qualification process for the World Surf League and is a WSL QS 10,000 event.[1][2] It is the largest surfing competition in the world.

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/surf-673557-event-beach.html


----------



## Saiholmes

Here Are the New Renderings of Big Revamp Coming to the Soon-to-Be Former Ikea Burbank Site
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/20/12241296/burbank-town-center-ikea-development-revamp-renderings


----------



## Saiholmes

First Look at the Mixed-Use Mini-City Headed For Downtown's Broadway Trade Center
http://urbanize.la/post/exclusive-urbanize-tours-broadway-trade-center
http://la.curbed.com/2015/6/8/9952132/broadway-trade-center-renderings


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

saiholmes said:


> U.S. Open of Surfing - July 23rd to 31st, 2016
> 
> The U.S. Open of Surfing is a week-long surfing competition held annually during the summer in Huntington Beach, California. Generally held on the south side of the Huntington Beach Pier, the U.S. Open is part of the qualification process for the World Surf League and is a WSL QS 10,000 event.[1][2] It is the largest surfing competition in the world.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/surf-673557-event-beach.html


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come and support my beloved friend,the stunning Courtney!!(Conlogue):banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Saiholmes

> Demoff said it’s crucial that the Inglewood location will have an entertainment district attached to the stadium.
> 
> “We had to give people a reason to come down,” he added. “We designed the stadium with Los Angeles and Hollywood in mind. The NBA has courtside seats and the NFL doesn’t, but our focus throughout the building is that you design it to replicate what we see in our daily lives in L.A. But the main thing is winning on the field. It starts with having a great football product.”
> 
> Kroenke noted that the return of the Rams coincides with the globalization of pro sports.
> 
> “When you look at where we are focused as a league, Rams are playing the Giants in London this season, Arsenal is playing over here and the NBA is playing games in London,” he said. “The upshot is that sports is so global, and within the last few years, and that’s where I think people are focusing for growth. Los Angeles is so important to NFL – some people call it gateway to South America and Asia.”


http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/la-rams-stan-kroenke-los-angeles-pro-football-team-nfl-1201814563/


----------



## Saiholmes

Torkian Construction principal proposes 218-unit apartment complex in Westlake
http://therealdeal.com/la/2016/07/1...poses-218-unit-apartment-complex-in-westlake/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Downtown’s Music Center Plaza Is Getting a $30M Makeover
> 
> DTLA—Los Angeles County and Music Center officials on Monday revealed details for a major renovation of the 52-year-old Music Center Plaza, one that would allow for larger public events and strengthen connections with the neighboring Grand Park and Civic Center. If all goes according to plan, work on the $30 million project could start early next year and finish by the summer of 2018.
> 
> “What we want to see happening here is that this plaza will be transformed,” Solis told Los Angeles Downtown News. “They’re going to level [the plaza] off to have more ability to have more performances, and it will also lead very cleanly into the park, so we can have performances that really bring people through our Metro system, through bikes, walking, to converge here.”
> 
> A Q&A With Hilda Solis
> 
> The plan includes a number of elements, starting with eliminating the dips and rises in various parts of the plaza, which would improve connections to the Mark Taper Forum, Dorothy Chandler Pavilion and Ahmanson Theatre. This will also expand the event capacity from 1,500 to 2,500 people.
> 
> Another step involves widening the stairway at the Grand Avenue entrance. This will include the creation of a new water feature.
> 
> Moore said the work will open the stairs “way up, so you’ll be able to see straight up into what’s going on in the plaza.” She added, “We’re getting rid of the ‘tombstones’ which are on either side while widening the stairways all the way across, so it will be really easy to see from the street.”
> 
> Other elements of the overhaul include creating three new restaurants at a variety of price points. These will be enhanced by patio seating areas that also improve connections to the surrounding streets.


http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_9fad707e-4d48-11e6-8a2b-075f4c5cc277.html
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/19/12221666/music-center-plaza-makeover-renovations-downtown-dtla


----------



## Saiholmes

LACMA Director Michael Govan on the Future of Museums
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/michael-govan-lacma-interview-531611


----------



## Saiholmes

WEST HOLLYWOOD BELLTOWER
http://projects.tomwiscombe.com/filter/featured/WEST-HOLLYWOOD-BELLTOWER


----------



## Saiholmes

THE MAIN MUSEUM OF LOS ANGELES ART
http://projects.tomwiscombe.com/filter/featured/THE-MAIN-MUSEUM-OF-LOS-ANGELES-ART
http://projects.tomwiscombe.com/filter/featured/BETA-MAIN


----------



## Saiholmes

> The world's best theme park dark ride just got better
> 
> For those who have never been on the world’s best dark ride, Forbidden Journey literally turns the traditional dark ride experience on its head by placing riders on the end of a unique robotic arm as they travel past domed projection screens and animatronic characters.
> 
> For those who have visited Universal’s Islands of Adventure, the West Coast version of Forbidden Journey adds 3-D imagery to the domed screen segments that were only 2-D when the ride debuted in 2010 at the Florida theme park.


http://www.latimes.com/travel/theme...arding-world-harry-potter-20160404-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Tower of Terror to get superhero makeover at Disney California Adventure Park
> 
> Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, an elevator-drop ride based on the old “Twilight Zone” television show, will close for good in January to be remade as an attraction based on Marvel’s “Guardians of the Galaxy” superheros.
> 
> Walt Disney Co. bought Marvel Entertainment Inc. in 2009 for $4 billion but had yet to inject many of the Marvel characters into the Anaheim theme parks. The ride will reopen next summer.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tower-of-terror-20160723-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

US Bank, downtown Los Angeles ©Thomas Roberts by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

^ Too big to embed. Pal, you can reduce the resolution on flickr easily, to 1280xX max.
What is that even supposed to show?


----------



## Saiholmes

erbse said:


> ^ Too big to embed. Pal, you can reduce the resolution on flickr easily, to 1280xX max.
> What is that even supposed to show?


Thank you for letting me know about this! Appreciate.


----------



## Saiholmes

Snapchat CEO and supermodel Miranda Kerr buy Brentwood home for $12M
http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/08/miranda-kerr-evan-spiegel-buy-home/
http://therealdeal.com/la/2016/05/0...odel-miranda-kerr-buy-brentwood-home-for-12m/


----------



## Saiholmes

Zillow CEO Overpaid for His Los Angeles Home, According to Zillow
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/11/12157338/zillow-ceo-brentwood-home-zestimate-overpaid


----------



## Saiholmes

Crossroads by subodhkolla, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes

> East San Fernando Valley Transit Plans for Transit-Oriented Future
> 
> One of those projects, the $1.3-billion East San Fernando Valley Transit Corridor, is expected to open in 2027.
> 
> In preparation for a light rail or bus rapid transit line down Van Nuys Boulevard, the City of Los Angeles is now planning for future development along the approximately nine-mile corridor.


http://urbanize.la/post/east-valley-plans-transit-oriented-future


----------



## Saiholmes

> Los Angeles' 'Subway to the Sea' is less about play and more about work
> 
> When the so-called subway to the sea began running between downtown Los Angeles and Santa Monica this year, it was greeted with a kind of revelry and attention usually reserved for only the hottest celebrity-studded film screenings.
> 
> Now, nearly two months later, the sheen has mostly worn off, replaced by workaday concerns of daily commuters, who most often have their heads deeply bowed to their phones as the train lurches along Exposition Boulevard.
> 
> It is neither a subway – the train is in fact elevated more often than it is underground – nor does it go all the way to sea. But as a passenger travels west from downtown to Santa Monica, a ride along the Expo Line offers a small portrait of this sprawling city.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/train-722774-downtown-city.html


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> 4th of july over downtown Los Angeles by Luc Mena, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133931757&postcount=6803


----------



## Saiholmes

Universal Studios Hollywood Park Update and Annual Pass Changes
http://micechat.com/132357-universal-studios-hollywood-annual-pass-changes/

Below, in the Backlot, we find construction on an unannounced new attraction next to Transformers.









What is now being called Soundstage 29 on the studio tour is coming along.









Meanwhile, at Falls Lake, construction for the boat set (on an undisclosed film project) continues. This thing is huge.


----------



## Saiholmes

Will Disney’s ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ ride anchor a Marvel themed land?

The rumor was reported by Screamscape (“shocking”) in March, WDW News Today (“far fetched”) in April, MiceChat (“wild”) in May and then was picked up by numerous news outlets.

http://www.latimes.com/travel/theme...-tower-terror-disney-20160723-snap-story.html
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/disney-723458-marvel-galaxy.html

Apr 2016
RUMORS CONFIRMED?: Guardians of the Galaxy To Replace Tower Of Terror, Captain America Launch Coaster Coming

MARVEL Studios would encompass the last true expansion pad for the park, situated between Hollywood Land and A Bug’s Land. The area would be a natural extension of Hollywood Land, being a “working movie studio”. On the lot, guests could find a series on indoor and outdoor meet and greet experiences, as well as plenty of shopping and dining. One completely new attraction would greet guests according to current rumblings: a launch coaster featuring Captain America, showcasing elaborate show scenes between coaster ride portions. The other attraction would be near one of the two entrances to the new land: a Guardians of the Galaxy-themed overlay of the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/04/rumor...terror-captain-america-launch-coaster-coming/


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> 20160721 DTLA Aerial -10 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134273857&postcount=6864


----------



## Saiholmes

> Delta to Relocate, Upgrade Operations at Los Angeles International Airport Through $1.9B Plan
> 
> Delta Air Lines (NYSE: DAL) is moving forward with the first steps toward a $1.9 billion plan to modernize, upgrade and connect Terminals 2 and 3 at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) over the next seven years. Los Angeles World Airports' (LAWA) Board of Airport Commissioners approved a terminal facilities lease and license agreement earlier today. The future project, which will also provide a secure connector to the north side of the Tom Bradley International Terminal (TBIT), enables Delta to build a premier space for its LAX operations alongside its airline partners.
> 
> The relocation will expand Delta's gates at LAX commensurate with the airline's growth there. Since 2009, Delta has more than doubled its number of seats and grown from 70 daily departures to more than 175.
> 
> By relocating from Terminals 5 and 6 to the complex at Terminals 2 and 3, Delta will operate alongside many of its airline partners, including Aeromexico, Virgin Atlantic, and Virgin Australia. Later, a secure connection to TBIT will enable seamless access to additional partners, including Air France-KLM, Alitalia, China Eastern, and China Southern.
> 
> The project also supports LAWA's broader efforts to enable a more balanced and efficient airport for customers and airlines; provide a smooth connection to LAWA's planned Landside Access Modernization Project, once completed; and upgrade and modernize LAX before the city's bid for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games.


http://www.aviationpros.com/news/12...ngeles-international-airport-through-19b-plan


----------



## Saiholmes

Hear that train a comin’? Metrolink debuts first of cleaner, quieter trains
http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...rolink-debuts-first-of-cleaner-quieter-trains


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> 20160721 DTLA Aerial -13 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134273642&postcount=6858


----------



## Saiholmes

> Los Angeles And San Francisco Vie For Innovation Status
> 
> Technology innovation has now become so ingrained with the growth of local economies that many cities are seeing more than one hub spring up within their boundaries. Two prominent examples are in California — Los Angeles and San Francisco.
> 
> The Northern California Bay Area is now comprised of two distinct districts — the traditional, hard core tech-focused Silicon Valley centered on Santa Clara and the startups of all kinds in San Francisco’s Mission district and surroundings.
> 
> In Southern California, the key hubs are defined as Silicon Beach around Santa Monica area and towards the mountains — let’s call it for now, Silicon Gabriel, for now – in Pasadena.
> 
> In both markets, accelerators, incubators, co-working spaces, startups and business services vie for best positioning. It’s important to be at the center of activity, particularly for those catering to the millennial generation, who aren’t about to spend hours in a car getting to work.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/rebecca...cisco-vie-for-innovation-status/#6fc8ce842840


----------



## Saiholmes

carnifex2005 said:


> New render released today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAFC Stadium is the working title for the soccer-specific stadium to be built for the expansion Major League Soccer team Los Angeles FC.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134240923&postcount=96


----------



## Saiholmes

PinPeat said:


> 20160721 DTLA Aerial -16 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134273689&postcount=6859


----------



## Saiholmes

> Southern California's aerospace industry, long in decline, begins to stir
> 
> But analysts and industry leaders believe that the sector is poised to grow again, behind a new generation of entrepreneurial private space companies like SpaceX in Hawthorne and Virgin Galactic, and defense projects such as the B-21 long-range strike bomber, which could bring thousands of jobs to the area.
> 
> Southern California — with its ideal climate, open land and high-powered universities — has been a major player in the aerospace industry since the early 20th century.
> 
> The industry is now more diverse. Big programs include space launch-service providers and various satellite makers as well as drone manufacturers, such as Monrovia’s AeroVironment Inc.
> 
> The drone industry, in particular, is one of Southern California’s new strong points.
> 
> AeroVironment has emerged as the largest supplier of small, unmanned aircraft systems to the Pentagon, and spy drones such as Global Hawk and Triton are assembled by Northrop in Palmdale. Boeing’s unmanned undersea vehicles are made at its Phantom Works facility in Huntington Beach.
> 
> A more diverse customer base may help smooth the notorious employment downturns, which were usually driven by federal budget cuts or the end of big contracts. SpaceX, Virgin Galactic and Los Angeles-based launch company Rocket Lab have all filled their satellite-launch manifests with both government and commercial contracts.
> 
> The industry also is geographically dispersed. Out in Mojave, Vulcan Aerospace is building Stratolaunch, a plane that will have the largest wingspan ever and is to launch satellites into orbit. Other companies like XCOR Aerospace Inc. and micro-satellite launch firm Vector Space Systems have established facilities in the desert city, where open land allows for rocket test firings.
> 
> Vector is based in Tucson but its engineering operations are in Huntington Beach, a decision made because of the deep knowledge of rocketry in the region, said Jim Cantrell, the company’s chief executive.
> 
> ”There’s probably more rocket engine and launch vehicle expertise in Southern California than anywhere else in the United States or probably the world,” he said.
> 
> “L.A.’s got something different that nobody can compete with,” said Chad Anderson, managing director of Space Angels Network, an early-stage investor group in private space companies. “They’ve got a fantastic desert and an operational spaceport.”


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-socal-aerospace-20160723-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

slipperydog said:


> Here's another rendering viewing from the north


City of Champions Stadium is the temporary name of a sports and entertainment complex to be built in Inglewood, California, United States, about 3 miles (5 km) from Los Angeles International Airport and adjacent to The Forum. The stadium will serve as the home of the Los Angeles Rams of the National Football League (NFL) when it opens in 2019.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134066810&postcount=6989


----------



## Saiholmes

South Central, CA by CECE MICHEELS, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

This ain't a general photo thread...


----------



## MarshallKnight

erbse said:


> This ain't a general photo thread...


Yeah, there's nothing wrong with overview shots when it includes some current projects, but let's at least stick to photos that were taken within the last couple months. A couple of those DTLA skyline shots seem to be from mid-2015 or earlier.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Whoa! Per LAist today:



> *Clippers Interested In Moving To The Westside, Says Report*
> 
> Steve Ballmer—Microsoft bigshot, Clippers owner, and general crazy man—is looking at sites for a potential new arena, reports ESPN.
> 
> So where, possibly, will this new Clippers arena be? Sources tell ESPN that *Ballmer has his sights set on the westside, though it's too early to pinpoint an exact location.*
> 
> Under their current lease, the *Clippers will remain at The Staples Center until 2024*. But, according to sources who spoke with ESPN, Ballmer (and the team), are growing weary about being regarded as the "third tenant" behind the Lakers and the Kings; the Clippers get a smaller share of suites and club seats, and less of a say in scheduling.
> 
> As noted by the L.A. Times, there are various issues with being placed behind the Lakers and the Kings. Sometimes, the Clippers are forced to practice in their locker room because they don't have a basketball court—crews are still dismantling the ice rink from a prior Kings game. Other times, the team may play a home game that’s sandwiched between two road games. "We're third guy in, we have third choice in dates," Ballmer said in an interview with The Times' Bill Plaschke.
> 
> *A new arena will also mean that Ballmer has a bigger say in the fan experience*. And, from what we gather, Ballmer is all about making experiences as intense (and scary?) as possible. Baller told a crowd at this month's Geekwire's Sports Tech Summit that he *liked the idea of upgrading broadband capacity and instilling an "augmented reality experience" at arenas*. So the Clippers are gonna hold a Pokemon Go night? Awesome.
> 
> ...
> 
> While Ballmer may be thinking of moving to a new arena, the *consensus is that he has no intentions of moving the team out of L.A.*
> 
> The Clippers, as you may remember, had played at the Los Angeles Sports Arena from 1984 to 1999 before they'd moved to the Staples Center.
> 
> The issue of building new arenas is a contentious one. Developers and sports executives say that new arenas can revitalize nearby areas, bring in tax revenue, and generate new fanfare for local teams. But, as noted at The Atlantic, the obligations can also be a big money sink for tax payers. A 2015 research conducted at Stanford said that NFL stadiums are not a big boon for their respective cities. "[The] incremental tax revenue is not sufficient to cover any significant financial contribution by the city," said researcher Roger Noll.


Super serious question: where on the Westside could a new arena possibly fit? From a NIMBY standpoint, you'd think Santa Monica, Beverly Hills and West Hollywood will be out of the question... But screw it, why not indulge in some reckless speculation? 



One of the big lots adjacent to the new Expo/Sepulveda Metro station might be big enough, and would obviously have great freeway and transit access.


If the 30-story tower proposed at La Cienega/Jefferson gets axed, that's a very large site with a lot of potential.


And then there's the question of the tower proposed at Constellation and Avenue of the Stars in Century City, which was on shaky ground (ha) last I recall. Not exactly a nightlife destination, but there will be a Purple Line stop by the time the Clippers would consider moving, and the players could visit their agents at CAA right across the street.

Any other ideas? Any other large assemblages currently in development hell? I guess you might find something around the airport, or one of the industrial parks in Hawthrone. And I'd fully support demolishing Park La Brea or the Beverly Center to be replaced by an arena, but that's just a fantasy of mine...

EDIT: And I completely missed that there's already a thread for this project here.


----------



## Saiholmes

> UCLA prepares to move forward with new graduate art studios funded by Margo Leavin
> 
> When famed Los Angeles gallerist Margo Leavin announced in May that she would make a $20-million donation to UCLA to remake the school’s grungy graduate art studios, the move was celebrated for the investment it brought to an important public educational institution. Now the project is moving forward, as the UC Board of Regents gathers Tuesday to approve the plan.
> 
> “It’s crucial,” says Levin. “I don’t think public universities — or any university — has a problem raising funds for medicine, stem cell research, health, etc. But the arts do not have as wide of an audience. And UCLA is a jewel of a school.”


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...cla-johnston-marklee-20160714-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Desert Trip to nearly double the economic impact in Coachella Valley
> 
> The annual Coachella music blowout in Indio has become big business for the Palm Springs area, growing even bigger with the addition of the Stagecoach country music weekend in 2007.
> 
> But now a third music festival, targeting baby boomers and classic rock fans, is expected to nearly double the spending generated by the two established music celebrations.
> 
> The Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival and the Stagecoach Country Music Festival drew 250,000 music lovers to the Empire Polo Grounds over three weekends this spring, sparking an estimated economic impact of more than $403 million, according to a new economic study.
> 
> And with the addition of a third festival slated for October, dubbed Desert Trip, the projected economic impact of all the music celebrations combined will nearly double to $805 million, said Michael Bracken, managing partner and chief economist at Development Management Group, the contract economist for Goldenvoice, the promoter of the festivals.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-coachella-impact-20160723-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

echo park x lotus pond. by Howard F., on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes

First Look at the Hotel That Could be Built at Sunset Junction
http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/27/12297546/renderings-boutique-hotel-sunset-junction


----------



## Saiholmes

> Is Frank Gehry Finally Building his Dream Home?
> 
> Renowned architect Frank Gehry has been talking for years about building a new home to free himself and his family from the quirky Santa Monica residence they've lived in since the 70s, one of his first big statements on deconstructivism. In 2004, the Los Angeles Times interviewed Gehry about his budding plans to build a new house in a low-key corner of Venice. The compound was designed to be decidedly unlike anything the architect had done before, a request of his wife, Berta.
> 
> Gehry has waited more than a decade to begin construction on his dream home, at one point abandoning the site in Venice to begin designing a second Santa Monica house, a dramatic structure with a playful roof and huge timber beams. Work is underway now on both properties—two new homes by a Los Angeles architect who continues to brand this city with his postmodernist style.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/7/26/11965600/frank-gehry-new-house-santa-monica-venice


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

erbse said:


> This ain't a general photo thread...



Wowww!!...unfair!!
Saiholmes is by far the best contributor and keeps this thread(and others) alive!!
Also,who wants pertinent"fresh"pics should post his!
..Well,i better go to sleep!!


----------



## erbse

I'm not complaining, really. It's just that we have photo forums that are better suited for the kind of picture he posted. The threads at City/Metro Compilations are project-dedicated.

Other than that, keep up the great work, saiholmes! kay:


----------



## Saiholmes

Real Office Centers Leases at ROW DTLA
http://urbanize.la/post/real-office-centers-leases-row-dtla


----------



## Saiholmes

> Redlands, Santa Fe Springs get millions for transportation projects
> 
> Two train-related projects in Southern California received a portion of the $500 million in competitive grants awarded Friday by the U.S. Department of Transportation.
> 
> In the Inland Empire, the Redlands Passenger Rail Project received $8.6 million in grant money. The project, which would cost about $262 million, proposes to extend rail service nine miles from downtown San Bernardino to the University of Redlands.
> 
> In Santa Fe Springs, in southeast Los Angeles County, the Department of Transportation awarded $15 million to build the Rosecrans/Marquardt Grade Separation Project. The total cost of the project is $137 million.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...ings-get-millions-for-transportation-projects


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=48



> A 2024 releases renderings of updated Coliseum, temporary swim stadium
> 
> LA 2024 officials have released artist renderings of an updated Coliseum and temporary swim stadium that would be used if Los Angeles is awarded the 2024 Summer Olympics.
> 
> Some of the proposed upgrades to the Coliseum would be included in USC’s planned renovation of the historic stadium, a project that is currently estimated at $270 million but could grow larger.
> 
> “Our goal with all of our venue choices has been first and foremost to deliver an excellent field of play and the perfect conditions for the athletic performances of a lifetime,” LA 2024 chairman Casey Wasserman said. “After that, we have tried to create an interesting blend of ultra-modern venues and upgraded iconic sites.”


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...nderings-of-updated-1469826459-htmlstory.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Construction For The California High-Speed Rail Is Chugging Right Along
> 
> The California High-Speed Rail Authority (“CHSRA”) issued a press release with the status of its construction work for the high-speed rail project (the “Project”) at seven active sites in the Central Valley. Many of the Project’s segments in Madera and Fresno are beginning to see development; the foundation has been established in several sections, rebar cages to form columns have been tied, and steel and concrete girders to rebuild the Tuolumne Street Bridge have been put into place.
> 
> The CHSRA’s realignment of State Route 99 from Clinton to Ashlan, is also underway to make way for the Project. As of March 31, 2016, the Finance and Audit Committee announced that the CHSRA has acquired 28 properties along State Route 99 through negotiated contracts or stipulated orders of possession. As of the last Finance and Audit Committee in May 2016, an additional 16 properties still need to be acquired by the CHSRA to complete the realignment of State Route 99.


http://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/construction-for-the-california-high-70579/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Apartments Planned Around Former Sunkist Headquarters
> 
> The 8.3-acre site at Riverside Drive and Hazeltine Avenue is currently improved with Sunkist's home for more than a half-century: a three-story, 126,000-square-foot building designed by the architecture firm A.C. Martin. IMT plans to renovate the 1960s structure, which will be retained as creative office space in the new development. Proposed improvements include new landscaping and furnishing for the building's central atrium.
> 
> Plans for the property's sprawling parking lot call for the construction of a trio of low-rise buildings, featuring 298 residential units and nearly 40,000 square feet of neighborhood-serving commercial space. The completed development would include a total of 1,345 parking stalls for residents and commercial tenants, including a new garage located at the southeast corner of the site.


http://urbanize.la/post/apartments-planned-around-former-sunkist-headquarters


----------



## Saiholmes

> Sean Mannion leads Rams to victory over the Cowboys, 28-24, in preseason opener
> 
> The Rams made the move from St. Louis to Los Angeles, now it's time to play football. It's only an exhibition but the crowd at the Coliseum could be the largest ever for an NFL preseason game.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-cowboys-20160813-snap-story.html
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-rams-return-20160812-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

Apartments Slated for Venice Boulevard Site
http://urbanize.la/post/apartments-slated-venice-boulevard-site


----------



## Saiholmes

> The ICON at Panorama City, proposed by the Beverly Hills-based Icon Company, would rise from a roughly nine-acre property at Roscoe Boulevard and Tobias Avenue, home to a long-vacant Montgomery Ward. Plans call the demolition of the former department store, followed by the construction of multiple low-rise and mid-rise structures, creating a combination of multifamily residential units and pedestrian-oriented shops and eateries.
> 
> Along the northern and western perimeters of the development site, ICON would offer a pair of residential buildings, with a combined total of 423 apartments. The seven-story structures would include a mixture of studio, one-, two- and three-bedroom units.
> 
> The eastern and southern perimeters of the development site are slated for five one- and two-story commercial buildings, creating 200,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space along a pedestrian paseo. The low-rise structures would wrap around a six-story, 1,060-car parking garage at the center of the property.
> 
> Preliminary renderings from Hochhauser Blatter, the architecture firm behind the project, portray a contemporary design for the mixed-use complex.
> 
> Construction of ICON is expected to take place over two years, beginning in late 2017 and finishing in late 2019. The project requires several discretionary approvals from the City of Los Angeles, including a zone change and a site plan review.


http://urbanize.la/post/panorama-citys-icon-revealed


----------



## Saiholmes

> Crenshaw/LAX Line construction summary for August
> 
> There is lots happening up and down the alignment of the 8.5-mile light rail project between Exposition and Crenshaw boulevards and the Green Line. Completion is targeted for 2019.


http://thesource.metro.net/2016/08/12/crenshawlax-line-construction-summary-for-august/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Five teams vie to build, operate people-mover at LAX
> 
> Five teams officially expressed interest in constructing and operating a people-mover at Los Angeles International Airport, officials said Friday.
> 
> The teams will next submit proposals detailing how they plan to make the $2.7 billion project happen, and how they would go about operating the people-mover once it has been built, according to Los Angeles World Airports, the city agency that operates LAX.


http://www.dailybreeze.com/business...perate-people-mover-at-lax?source=most_viewed


----------



## Saiholmes

> Tour of the soon-to-open new Hollywood Park Casino in Inglewood
> 
> Liberace would be at home among these elegant, plush lounges, custom bars and wood-and-leather gaming tables.
> 
> Inspired by increasingly popular Las Vegas-style casino resorts, the new Hollywood Park Casino — the first of several stunning developments promised in the Inglewood complex that will be home to the Los Angeles Rams — bears no resemblance to its neon-accented predecessor next door.
> 
> The wide-open chandelier lobby invites visitors into a lounge, sports bar and gaming rooms. Designers wanted to make it accessible to people looking to watch a game, buy a drink, or get dinner before seeing a show at the nearby Forum.


http://www.dailybreeze.com/business...wood-park-casino-in-inglewood-before-it-opens
http://abc7.com/news/revamped-hollywood-park-casino-ready-to-reopen-in-inglewood/1463892/


----------



## Saiholmes

> U.S. Judge upholds federal approval of Purple Line Extension project
> 
> Some very good news for Metro and the Purple Line Extension subway project arrived on Friday: in a federal lawsuit brought against the Federal Transit Administration, U.S. District Court Judge George Wu upheld the FTA’s prior approval of the project.
> 
> What that means in non-legalese: Metro can move forward with finalizing a $1.2-billion federal grant and $307-million federally-backed loan to help pay for the project’s second phase between Wilshire/La Cienega in Beverly Hills and Century City. If Judge Wu had decided to vacate the FTA’s approval, that money could have been delayed or, even worse, lost and the project would have been delayed.


http://thesource.metro.net/2016/08/...al-approval-of-purple-line-extension-project/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Trimmed down tower on Sunset in Hollywood inches toward approval
> 
> The latest project from Hudson Pacific Properties is a 15-story office building on Sunset Boulevard at Bronson Avenue just west of the 101 freeway in Hollywood, and it’s moving to the City Council for final approval Wednesday after clearing the planning and land use committee this week.
> 
> The tower was proposed as 18 stories, but neighbors complained about the size, so Hudson chopped it to 15 by eliminating some parking. At that height, it would reach 240 feet. The building would go up on a 1.55-acre parking lot, abutting some two-story, Spanish-style bungalows, and it would have 26,000 square feet of retail on the ground level.
> 
> A rendering shows above-ground parking topped with offices. The office floors have varying heights and widths, a glassy facade and quite a bit of greenery.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/12/12426288/5901-sunset-bronson-tower-hollywood


----------



## Kenni

saiholmes said:


> Expo Line doesn't have enough rail cars for its surging ridership
> http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-metro-rail-cars-20160807-snap-story.html


I witnessed this this past Saturday. Good.  For leisure sometimes on weekends I take Metro to places. Gold Line was packed, and on weekends it's usually light.


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=53



> Can LA really win its Olympic bid?
> 
> Bill Hanway thinks so, and he’s in a position to know. As global head of sports at engineering firm AECOM, and before that with EDAW, Hanway has overseen plans for the games in London and Rio de Janeiro and is currently advising on the 2020 games in Tokyo. He’s also been deeply involved with LA’s bid for the 2024 games.
> 
> "I wouldn’t be committing two years of my life to this if I didn’t believe that LA has a very strong chance," he tells Curbed LA.
> 
> Part of the reason that Hanway and others are optimistic about LA’s chances is that the games have succeeded here before. The 1984 games, arguably the most successful ever, resulted in a surplus of $232.5 million—of which the city kept $93 million. Hanway says that leaders of LA’s 2024 bid are already analyzing ways to ensure future games would remain financially viable. "For us," he says, "the games are all about being financially responsible—creating a great games that takes advantage of the creativity and innovation that amasses in Southern California, and also bringing back some of the youthful enthusiasm to the games that only California can bring."
> 
> Another advantage for Los Angeles is that many of the facilities used in 1984 are still here. Plus, nearly every venue LA 2024 has proposed for use in the games exists today or is under construction. And while that means the games won’t result in a stunning cultural icon like Herzog and de Meuron’s Bird’s Nest stadium in Beijing, it also means LA wouldn't be stuck with any big and expensive venues that sit empty for most of the year.
> 
> "We have to show the world there’s a very, very responsible and responsive way to host the games without huge expenditures," Hanway says. "And the fact that we have all the venues in place can only be a fantastic asset to our bid.
> 
> Moreover, where other cities have used the Olympics as a means of improving infrastructure and mass transit projects, much of that work is already being undertaken in LA. "That infrastructure that is typically seen as part of Olympic games is already being done regardless of whether the games come to LA," Hanway points out.
> 
> Those improvements include a massive overhaul of LAX and the many transit projects planned, in progress, or recently completed. Hanway says these changes can only help to strengthen LA’s bid for the games. "Just the simple act of opening up the Metro from Downtown to Santa Monica Beach has transformed people’s perspectives of how to get to Santa Monica and the ease of doing so."


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/15/12440944/olympics-2024-los-angeles-win-paris-aecom-bill-hanway


----------



## Saiholmes

> Renderings Revealed for Mid-Wilshire Tower
> 
> The project, located at the corner of Wilshire and Crescent Heights Boulevards, will consist of an 18-story building featuring 158 residential units and 6,850 square feet of ground-floor retail space. Plans also call for a mixture of one-and-two-bedroom units, penthouse suites and six levels of parking for 423 vehicles.
> 
> Designed by Steinberg Architects, the 255-foot tall tower will offer a wide array of amenities, including a fitness center, bike storage, a swimming pool and a rooftop garden. Renderings also portray a small pocket park along Crescent Heights Boulevard.
> 
> According to the PMA website, completion is scheduled for October 2017.


http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-revealed-mid-wilshire-tower-0


----------



## Saiholmes

Beverly Hills Waldorf Astoria Reaches for the Top
$200-million development rising at corner of Wilshire and Santa Monica Boulevards.
http://urbanize.la/post/beverly-hills-waldorf-astoria-reaches-top


----------



## Saiholmes

> Marriott Edition Prepares to Climb on the Sunset Strip
> $300-million development rising at Sunset Boulevard and Doheny Drive.
> 
> After months of site preparation, a tower crane is ready to take constructino vertical for a $300-million Marriott hotel on the Sunset Strip.
> 
> The Marriott Edition - which is being developed by a joint venture between Marriott International, the Witkoff Group and New Valley - will rise from a 1.37-acre site at Sunset Boulevard and Doheny Drive. With 148 guest rooms and 20 condominiums, the hotel is expected to become the West Coast flagship of the Edition brand.
> 
> Plans call for two mid-rise structures, designed by John Pawson and boutique hotel pioneer Ian Schrager. A boxy 13-story building will front Sunset Boulevard, while a nine-story structure will be located on the rear of the property along Harratt Street. Renderings portray the hotel with a series of cascading garden terraces.
> 
> Completion of the hotel is expected in the second half of 2018, at which point the Los Angeles Times reports it will command room rates between $400 and $500 per night.


http://urbanize.la/post/marriott-edition-prepares-climb-sunset-strip


----------



## Saiholmes

> New Look for Sunset Boulevard Development
> 
> A limited liability company linked to Wiseman Development is planning a multifamily residential complex at 7120 W. Sunset Boulevard. The property, currently a vacant lot, would become a five-story building featuring 60 apartments, seven of which would be set aside as affordable housing. Plans also call for approximately 3,400 square feet of ground-floor commercial space, as well parking accommodations for 125 vehicles and 88 bicycles.


http://urbanize.la/post/new-look-sunset-boulevard-development


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134815524#post134815524



> LAFC Stadium to Break Ground on August 23
> 
> On August 23, Major League Soccer's Los Angeles Football Club (LAFC) will officially break ground on a $250-million stadium in Exposition Park.
> 
> The 22,000-seat venue, designed by the architecture firm Gensler, will anchor a larger development featuring a conference center, office space, a soccer museum and 10,000 square feet of restaurants. The soccer-specific stadium will be highlighted by a series of glass canopies, that provide weather shielding for spectators and frame views of the Downtown skyline.
> 
> The new stadium will rise from the current site of the Los Angeles Memorial Sports Arena, a dilapidated but historic structure that has played host to professional hockey, basketball, Olympic boxing, and even the Democratic National Convention. The 57-year-old arena, closed since March 2016, will be demolished.
> 
> Completion of the LAFC Stadium is expected in time for the 2018 MLS season. It may coincide with several other developments planned on the eastern side of Exposition park, including a proposed high-rise complex and the MyFigueroa streetscape improvement project.


http://urbanize.la/post/lafc-stadium-break-ground-august-23


----------



## Saiholmes

> Five Lagunas Breaks Ground at Former Mall
> 
> Last week, Merlone Geier Partners and the City of Laguna Hills broke ground on the new Five Lagunas Center on the site of the former Laguna Hills Mall. Situated adjacent to the 5 freeway, the project's name was inspired by its location in the midst of Laguna Hills, Laguna Beach, Laguna Nigel, Laguna Woods and Laguna Canyon.
> 
> Merlone Geier Partners imagines Five Lagunas as an urban village, providing a Downtown-like experience in a master-planned community. Much of the development focuses on reusing significant portions of the former mall, tearing out walls and roofs to create an outdoor experience, featuring approximately 60 retailers.
> 
> The project is also highlighted by three planned residential buildings, which will include a total of 350 multifamiliy dwelling units. This component of the project will be completed in phases, with opening dates to be announced in the future.
> 
> Other specialty features will include a 14-screen theater complex, a one-acre park with space for live music and events and a six-story parking garage.


http://urbanize.la/post/five-lagunas-breaks-ground-former-mall


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134815524#post134815524



> Rams Stadium Builder Talking With Locals About Jobs
> 
> Turner Construction and joint venture partner AECOM have been selected to build the brand new 70,000-seat stadium for Los Angeles's new professional football team.
> 
> Project developer Hollywood Park Land Co. announced July 14 that it chose Turner/AECOM to lead construction and engineering management of the nearly $3 billion stadium where the National Football League's Rams will play.
> 
> The new Rams stadium is slated for completion in time for the team to begin its 2019 season on the new field.
> 
> Turner/AECOM was selected as the stadium's construction team partially because of their “commitment to provide substantial employment opportunities for local Inglewood residents,” Hollywood Park Land President Terry Fancher said in a statement.
> 
> Turner has “engaged with the local community and the local workforce to begin the process of getting people to understand the scope of the project, what the opportunities are, and how to eventually get those opportunities to work on the projects,” McFadden said.
> 
> Preliminary construction and demolition work has been ongoing at the stadium's Inglewood site for the past two years, and the next phase of construction is expected to begin in the coming months, McFadden said.


http://www.bna.com/rams-stadium-builder-n73014445101/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Disneyland's massive parking project
> 
> Disneyland Resort is planning a massive expansion project that would include creating a seven-story, 6,800-space parking structure, a new transportation hub, and a pedestrian bridge over Harbor Boulevard.
> 
> They are slated to be completed by the end of 2018.
> 
> Q. What’s going to happen to the Carousel Inn?
> 
> A. It will close sometime in October and eventually be razed. A spokesman for Wincome Group, which manages the property for Disney, said the hotel is relocating the 55 employees or helping them find a new job at a nearby hotel.
> 
> Q. How about the Pizza Press, which was also on the Carousel Inn property?
> 
> A. Disney’s lease with Pizza Press ends in April.
> 
> Q. Will visitors staying at nearby non-Disney hotels be forced to walk around to the Eastern Gateway transit facility on Manchester Avenue to get to the Disneyland Resort?
> 
> A. Guests staying in the hotels or motels on Harbor will be able to access the resort without going through the Eastern Gateway. The plans are still being developed but there will be another entrance with a security point for those entering on Harbor.
> 
> Q. Will nearby hotels or motels have backside access to the Eastern Gateway?
> 
> A. Disney has no plans to create an access point behind the hotels and motels on Harbor.
> 
> Q. Will people walking on Harbor have access to the pedestrian bridge linking the new transportation hub with the theme parks, similar to the bridges that connect some hotels in Las Vegas?
> 
> A. There will not be a direct access to the pedestrian connector or bridge from Harbor. However, vistitors can use a pedestrian pathway at Harbor and Disney Way directly to the Eastern Gateway.
> 
> Q. What will the pedestrian walkway and bridge over Harbor look like?
> 
> A. The bridge may be similar to the one visitors cross in Downtown Disney over Disneyland Drive. Visitors may not have noticed that they are using the well-disguised bridge, because planters and tall hedges hide the view of the street. There will be a limited amount of retail and food vendors along the pedestrian walkway.
> 
> Q. How far is the walk from the Eastern Gateway security checkpoint, on the east side of Harbor, where the theme parks’ new transportation hub will be, to the esplanade that leads to the theme parks’ main gates?
> 
> A. The walk is about a half-mile, or 10 minutes. There will be shuttles to take handicap visitors to a drop-off area near the esplanade.
> 
> Q. Will there be a new route for the Monorail? Is there a chance Disney California Adventure will expand into the area that now holds the transit hub?
> 
> A. It’s unclear if the route will change. And Disney says that the design for the main entryway, where the current transportation hub sits, is in progress.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/disney-725945-harbor-bridge.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Knott's Soak City expands to add two new water slides
> 
> Knott’s Soak City in Buena Park announced Wednesday the addition of two new water slide attractions, including a thrill ride that drops guests through a trapdoor from a tower more than seven stories tall.
> 
> The two new water slides — dubbed Shore Break and The Wedge — will replace a raft ride called Pacific Spin and an adjoining section of parking lot. The new attractions are part of a 1.8-acre expansion set to open next summer.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-soak-city-slides-20160817-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Renovation Planned for Echo Park's Jensen Recreation Center
> 
> In Echo Park, Vista is restoring the Jensen Recreation Center at 1706 Sunset Boulevard as a mixed-use property featuring 46 residential units and pedestrian-oriented retail space. Ground-floor tenants in the 50,000-square-foot structure already include Sage Vegan Bistro and Blue Bottle Coffee, while a brewery concept from Sage is expected to launch in Fall 2016.
> 
> Built in 1924, the Jensen Recreation Center originally featured a bowling alley and a pool hall on its ground floor. Vista's upgrades to the building will add modern amenities to the residential spaces, while simultaneously restoring its historic elements.
> 
> Notably, plans call for the resurrection of the building's rooftop "Jensen Recreation Center," sign. With 1,300 light bulbs, it is billed as the last remaining articulated incandescent sign in the United States.


http://urbanize.la/post/renovation-planned-echo-parks-jensen-recreation-center


----------



## hateman

Nice to see that the one nice building on Sunset in Echo Park is getting fixed up.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Look Inside DTLA's Future Hoxton Hotel
> 
> Eight months after purchasing the former headquarters of the Los Angeles Railway for $30 million, British developer Ennismore has revealed details about its plan to convert the 10-story edifice into a boutique Hoxton hotel.
> 
> According to a presentation to the Downtown Los Angeles Neighborhood Council's Planning and Land Use Committee, the London-based firm intends to convert the upper levels of the former office building into 164 guest rooms. Plans also call for multiple food and beverage venues, lounge areas, a spa, event space and a rooftop deck with a swimming pool and seating.


http://urbanize.la/post/look-inside-dtlas-future-hoxton-hotel


----------



## Saiholmes

Another Aerial Trip Through the USC Village


----------



## Saiholmes

> Fresh Renderings for Culver City Office Complex
> 
> Culver City Creative, or C3 at Culver Pointe, is now under construction on a three-acre property at Hannum Avenue and Bristol Parkway. When completed, the speculative development will feature approximately 280,000 square feet of leasable office space.
> 
> The seven-story building, designed by the global architecture firm Gensler, is envisioned as a vertical creative office campus with high ceilings and adaptable floor plates. The official website notes that the building will offer seamless expansion to adjacent floors via mezzanine installation. Large, operable windows and balconies will allow for offices to open to the exterior, and link to an adjacent parking garage by two pedestrian bridges.
> 
> Renderings also portray a series of colorful panels along the exterior of the parking structure. The public art installation, known as Cirrostratus, is designed by Refik Anadol.
> 
> Plans call for numerous on-site amenities, including a open courtyard, a dog park, space for food trucks and a gym. Previous reports have stated that the campus will also offer complimentary Uber service to off-site destinations such as Playa Vista, Downtown Culver City and the Expo Line's Culver City Station.


http://urbanize.la/post/fresh-renderings-culver-city-office-complex


----------



## Saiholmes

> Long Beach sees PCH as a hub for denser, resort-style development, but residents are wary
> 
> For years, Long Beach has debated how to remake one of its busiest and most important crossroads.
> 
> The corner of Pacific Coast Highway and 2nd Street is already home to two shopping centers and serves as the eastern gateway to the Alamitos Bay Marina and the beach communities of Naples and Belmont Shore. It’s also home to a sprawling wetlands dotted with oil wells.
> 
> Developers have long seen potential in the southeastern tip of Long Beach, but previous efforts to build condo towers and other developments have been pushed back by residents who like the area the way it is.
> 
> The future is likely to become clearer in coming months as Long Beach officials consider sweeping zoning changes that could pave the way for new residential units, retail shops and taller buildings.
> 
> The plan would allow for mixed-use developments along Pacific Coast Highway but also protect portions of the Los Cerritos Wetlands. The blueprint could be the first significant zoning change to the region since 1977, allowing for buildings of up to seven stories and significantly denser development.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-long-beach-future-20160714-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Here's when West Elm in downtown Palm Springs will open
> 
> In the spring of 2013, workers began the long-awaited job of dismantling the defunct Desert Fashion Plaza.
> 
> Now, more than three years later, the first building planned for the more than 15-acre redevelopment site is set to open. A new 8,500-square-foot West Elm furniture and housewares store will serve as the anchor for a new mixed-use three-story building on Palm Canyon Drive next to the Hyatt Palm Springs.
> 
> Braun could have been referring to both the efforts to lure West Elm – itself a part of the larger Williams Sonoma umbrella – or the lengthy process to get the building designed and approved. At 53 feet tall, the structure quickly elicited gasps from the community as its steel-framework began going up about a year ago, with many saying the building was a towering presence on a street accustomed to low-scale development. Some of the harshest critics even wanted it torn down and the process begun a new.


http://www.desertsun.com/story/mone.../88955090/?from=global&sessionKey=&autologin=


----------



## Saiholmes

> Go inside the downtown Palm Springs project: See what's happening behind the fence
> 
> If you thought the "Forever Marilyn" statue was a goldmine for Palm Springs hash-tagged selfies, just wait until the Kimpton Hotel's new rooftop pool deck opens, with its astounding views of the mountains and Palm Springs neighborhoods.
> 
> The hotel and surrounding buildings fronting North Palm Canyon Drive are part of a massive $400 million renovation of downtown where the former Desert Fashion Plaza shopping mall once stood.
> 
> Braun earlier this week provided a tour of the as-yet-unfinished six-story building. One of the most impressive features of the hotel is its roof deck, which includes two bar areas, a meeting space and a small kitchen. The entire roof, with its 360-degree views of the downtown Palm Springs and beyond, is devoted to usable space.
> 
> When the Kimpton hotel begins operation in roughly March or April 2017, it will open with all of the surrounding new streets and parking.
> 
> The downtown project is the outcome of hundreds of public meetings for any number of building approvals -- and seemingly countless changes to those approvals. The development will include some 900,000 square feet of buildings arranged around new streets, paseos, piazzas and other public gathering spaces like a new 50,000-square-foot public park fronting the Palm Springs Art Museum. There will also be more than 1,200 parking spaces -- many of them underground.
> 
> Construction on the hotel began in May 2015. It marks the first large, full-service hotel to be built in downtown Palm Springs in decades, and has been anxiously embraced by the region’s tourism industry for providing numerous, new high-quality rooms near the Palm Springs Convention Center.
> 
> "A new hotel with a nationally recognized brand is always nice to add to the inventory," said James Canfield, executive director of the Palm Springs Convention Center. "Kimpton brings a positive reputation for quality and service and fits nicely with our existing convention hotels.
> 
> And the Kimpton is likely to increase the city's competitive edge when it comes to attracting conventions.
> 
> "For the convention center, the availability of quality rooms within 'walking distance' is an important component of a competitive bid," Canfield added.
> 
> In addition to the Kimpton, here are the latest projected launch dates for the rest of the downtown Palm Springs redevelopment project.
> 
> Block A (West Elm building)
> 
> Use: Commercial/Retail/Residential
> 
> Stories: three; 53 feet tall
> 
> Square footage: 52,158
> 
> Original completion date: First quarter 2015
> 
> New completion date: Autumn 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block B
> 
> Use: Commercial/ Retail
> 
> Stories: two, 38 feet tall
> 
> Square footage: 35,000
> 
> Expected completion date: Unknown, due to legal challenges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block B1
> 
> Use: Virgin Hotel
> 
> Stories: six; 69 feet tall
> 
> Square footage: 112,000, 142 rooms
> 
> Expected completion date: Unknown, due to legal challenges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block C Multiple Retail and Restaurant Spaces
> 
> Use: Commercial/ Retail
> 
> Stories: one; 28 feet tall
> 
> Square footage: 45,000
> 
> Expected completion date: Summer 2017, with tenants opening in third and fourth quarters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block C1
> 
> Use: Kimpton Hotel
> 
> Stories: six; 74.5 feet tall (89 feet at the top of the elevator shaft)
> 
> Square footage: 123,000; 154 rooms
> 
> Original completion date: February 2016
> 
> New completion date: April 2017


http://www.desertsun.com/story/mone...88593414/?from=global&sessionKey=&autologin=#


----------



## Saiholmes

> California Incline in Santa Monica set to reopen Sept. 1
> 
> The California Incline in Santa Monica is scheduled to reopen Sept. 1 — just in time for the Labor Day Weekend.
> 
> The beloved landmark — which connects the beach with the bluffs and offers exceptional coastal views — will reopen with a daylong pedestrian party after 17 months of closure.
> 
> “Our new California Incline is not only a feat of modern engineering, it’s the fruit of great human effort, sure to be with us for some time to come,” Curtis Castle, a civil engineer with the city’s Public Works Department, said in a prepared statement. “Hundreds of individuals worked on this project day and night for 17 straight months.”


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-california-incline-20160820-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> First Look at Reseda Boulevard Project
> 
> Harridge Cadillac Group, which purchased a former car resale center at 8350-8340 N. Reseda Boulevard last year, plans to redevelop the approximately 3.3-acre site with a multifamily residential units, single-family homes and commercial space.
> 
> Along Reseda Boulevard, plans call for the construction of two low-rise buildings featuring 79 apartments, 10,300 square feet of ground-floor retail space and 175 parking spaces. The twin-four story structures would offer a mixture of studio, one- and two-bedroom units, as well as roof terraces and amenity rooms.
> 
> The back of the property, fronting Canby Avenue, would be developed with a 61-unit small lot subdivision. Houses would come in a variety of floor plans, each featuring a two-car garage.


http://urbanize.la/post/first-look-reseda-boulevard-project


----------



## Saiholmes

> Hawaiian Gardens’ $90 million casino project nears completion
> 
> Earthy colors such as sandstone, amber and terra cotta set the tone inside The Gardens Casino, a Southland gambling destination on the verge of completing a $90-million transformation.
> 
> The project, which attracted a visit from Gov. Jerry Brown nearly three years ago, has been called a renovation effort but may be more accurately described as a construction project.
> 
> When the governor stopped by in December 2013, the Carson Street venue was known as Hawaiian Gardens Casino, where players sat at card tables beneath a giant white tent.
> 
> At the time, the renovation project was expected to cost $45 million. Casino general manager Ron Sarabi said during a Friday tour of the venue the scope of the project got bigger and bigger as work went on.
> 
> “A little but here, and a little bit there, and the project added up to $90 million,” he said.
> 
> The new casino is a 200,000-square-foot building where 5,000 to 7,000 people can gamble at more than 300 tables, according to a casino announcement. A grand opening date has yet to be scheduled.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/lifestyle...o-project-nears-completion?source=most_viewed


----------



## Saiholmes

> Subway turnback, Airport Connector receive state cap-and-trade funds
> 
> A new transit station that will help passengers quickly reach LAX terminals and a project to allow more frequent Red/Purple Line subway service were awarded a combined $109 million in state cap-and-trade funds, the California State Transportation Agency announced earlier this week.


http://thesource.metro.net/2016/08/...-connector-receive-state-cap-and-trade-funds/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Stagecoach, the biggest country music gathering in the world, is going on tour
> 
> Ten years after launching the Stagecoach Country Music Festival as the country counterpart to the annual Coachella Valley Music & Arts Festival in the California desert city of Indio, Goldenvoice is launching a touring version that will spotlight up-and-coming country acts. Many have been or will be featured at what has become the biggest country music gathering in the world.
> 
> First, the tour is expected to further extend the Stagecoach name beyond Southern California, and it also aims to deepen the promoter’s relationships with many of the acts it books year in and year out.
> 
> “What happens,” Vee told The Times, “is that these artists come in for Stagecoach, and we work very closely with them for several months, really get to know them and then when the festival ends, we have to say ‘Bye guys, we’ll see you again maybe in four or five years.’ We are just looking for a way to stay in business with them and keep working with artists longer than Stagecoach weekend.”
> 
> In 2015, the most recent year for which figures are available, Stagecoach was the third-highest-grossing festival in the world, grossing $21.9 million over three days, according to Pollstar, the concert industry-tracking publication. That was behind Coachella, by far the biggest festival of all, which grossed $84.3 million over six days, and Outside Lands in San Francisco, which pulled in $24.3 million, also over three days.
> 
> Total attendance last year was about 216,000 counting daily attendance of 72,000, according to Goldenvoice. Still, Goldenvoice officials aim to push those figures even higher in years ahead.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ght-tour-goldenvoice-20160816-snap-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

Inside the 820 Olive Street concrete pour



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUEMP3nAkl0


----------



## Saiholmes

> Ports O’ Call will be torn down this fall, paving the way for big makeover
> The kitschy waterfront is slated for a huge redevelopment
> 
> The first phase of demolition work on San Pedro’s once iconic Ports O’ Call Village was given the go-ahead Thursday by port officials.
> 
> Work is expected to begin in November, paving the way for the eventual redevelopment of the outdoor shopping attraction that was built in the 1960s and enjoyed decades of popularity before falling on hard times.
> 
> Specifically, Thursday’s motion approved by the Los Angeles Board of Harbor Commissioners directs the Harbor Department to demolish 92 mostly vacant marina slips at Berths 80-83 and tear down the building at 950 Sampson Way that provides utility service to the existing marina. Redevelopment plans call for retail, dining, entertainment and other attractions under the banner of the San Pedro Public Market.
> 
> The demolition, which includes removal of deteriorating floating docks, is important for the construction of the promenade that will provide a walkway along the water. The work also is needed to make way for the creation of a town square at Sixth Street and Harbor Boulevard.
> 
> Only four slips remain occupied in what was called the San Pedro Marina, which was taken over by the port earlier this year.
> 
> Inside the port, 3,721 boat slips remain.
> 
> A $150 million proposal to make over the 30-acre Ports O’ Call by the LA Waterfront Alliance was approved by the Board of Harbor Commissioners in May.
> 
> Eventually, all of the buildings are expected to be demolished. The popular San Pedro Fish Market will remain in its current space until a new structure can be built for the restaurant. Other tenants also could remain in the new development.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/19/12554542/ports-o-call-demolition-san-pedro-redevelopment


----------



## Saiholmes

> First look at huge apartment complex planned for LA River
> 
> A developer wants to tear down a warehouse on the Los Angeles River, on the border of Atwater Village and Glassell Park, to build 419 apartments, a project the architect envisions as a gateway to 18 acres of green space.
> 
> "We want to give it some life," Mark Motonaga, a partner with Rios Clementi Hale Studios, told Curbed.
> 
> The complex is proposed at 2750 West Casitas Avenue, right next to the 2 freeway. Casitas is one of just two access points onto the Bowtie Parcel, a former rail yard purchased by the state in 2003 that has since been turned into a venue to camp and make art.
> 
> The apartments, 35 of which would be reserved for tenants with lower incomes, would be on the east side of the river, in five-story buildings that form a triangle shape. A parking garage would serve as a buffer between the units and the freeway. Plans call for 39,600 square feet of ground-floor commercial space, likely to translate into restaurants and a community center for artists.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/19/12423660/la-river-casitas-bow-tie-apartments-development


----------



## Saiholmes

> Banc of California snags naming rights for L.A. Football Club soccer stadium
> 
> When the Los Angeles Football Club takes the field in its new Exposition Park stadium in 2018, its home pitch will bear the name of an Irvine bank some Angelenos might not have heard of.
> 
> Yet the scope of the 15-year deal that the Banc of California announced Tuesday with the Major League Soccer expansion franchise goes far beyond the typical naming-rights agreement.
> 
> Not only will the lender have a branch on site, but it will serve as the bank for the team and its affiliated nonprofit foundation. Moreover, it has already participated in a $180-million syndicated loan with other banks funding stadium construction — and it plans to lend to the project’s minority subcontractors.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-boc-naming-rights-20160822-snap-story.html
https://www.instagram.com/lafc/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Rams expand Coliseum capacity for Dallas, Seattle games
> 
> Due to high ticket demand for those games in particular, the Rams will make seats available in areas of the Coliseum they originally planned not to sell — mostly the upper level corners.
> 
> The preseason opener against Dallas on Saturday, the first NFL game in Los Angeles since 1994, could wind up drawing a crowd close to the stadium’s capacity of 91,000. The club has made several thousand extra tickets available this week on Ticketmaster.com.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-tickets-cowboys-seahawks-20160810-snap-story.html
http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-chiefs-tape-review-20160823-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=59



> USC and UCLA athletes score 30 medals at Olympics
> 
> USC and UCLA-affiliated athletes scored a total of 30 medals at the Olympics in Rio, with Trojans bringing home the most at 21, university officials said Monday.
> 
> Athletes with ties to USC won nine gold medals, five silver and seven bronze, according to the university, which noted that a Trojan has won a gold medal at every Summer Olympics since 1912. A total of 44 current, former or incoming USC students competed in Rio, the most of any U.S. university.
> 
> The games featured 36 Bruins, with eight of them winning a total of nine medals, including six gold. Gymnast Madison Kocian won two medals — a gold in the team competition and silver on the uneven bars. Five current or former Bruins won gold medals as part of the U.S. women’s water polo team, while freshman soccer player Jessie Fleming won a silver medal as part of Team Canada and 2015 graduate Karsta Lowe won a bronze with the U.S. women’s volleyball team.
> 
> According to UCLA, 424 Bruins have made 687 Olympic appearances since the university was founded in 1919, and there has been a Bruin in ever Olympics since 1920 with the exception of 1924. A UCLA-affiliated athlete has won a gold medal in every Olympics in which the United States has competed since 1932.


http://mynewsla.com/sports/2016/08/22/usc-and-ucla-athletes-score-30-medals-at-olympics/


----------



## Dale

Is LA the front-runner for 2024 ?


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ The betting markets have Paris number 1, but LA's bid seems to be surging at the right time. I think it's closer to a toss-up.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

...unfortunately,political reasons(with USOC playing an active role in Russian athletes ban in Rio) could influence the decision...
French hypocrits could swipe the stake while having less assets!
French diplomacy is a masterpiece of ingratiation..


----------



## Saiholmes

> Santa Monica Development Headed for Groundbreaking
> 
> Slated for an approximately .32-acre property at 1415 5th Street, the project would consist of a five-story structure featuring 64 studio, one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments with ground-floor commercial space and a rooftop amenity deck. The proposed development would set aside 13 residential units as affordable housing.
> 
> The design is highlighted by an urban window above the building's third floor, opening an outdoor deck to the street. Plans also call for a number of features to take advantage of natural light, including a movable panel system.
> 
> Construction of the five-story development is expected to begin later this year, with delivery scheduled for 2017.


http://urbanize.la/post/santa-monica-development-headed-groundbreaking


----------



## Greg95100

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ...unfortunately,political reasons(with USOC playing an active role in Russian athletes ban in Rio) could influence the decision...
> French hypocrits could swipe the stake while having less assets!
> French diplomacy is a masterpiece of ingratiation..


Pathetic comment.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Scoping Out the Westfield Century City Expansion
> 
> Aerial images captured by architectural photographer Hunter Kerhart showcase progress on the $800-million expansion of the Westfield Century City shopping mall.
> 
> The project, slated to open in phases starting in 2017, will add 422,000 square feet of shops and restaurants to the flagship retail center. Prominent new tenants will include a three-level Nordstroms, a remodeled Bloomingdale's, a new Macy's and the first West Coast location of the Italian market chain Eataly.
> 
> The Westfield expansion is among the most prominent of several major developments surrounding Century City, including a $300-million luxury apartment tower, a new Waldorf Astoria hotel and the proposed One Beverly Hills. Immediately south of the mall, the $2.5-billion redevelopment of the Century Plaza hotel is on the cusp of beginning construction.


http://urbanize.la/post/scoping-out-westfield-century-city-expansion


----------



## Saiholmes

> Bijan store on Rodeo Drive sells for a record $122 million
> 
> The parent company of Louis Vuitton paid an eye-popping $122 million last month for the Bijan store on Rodeo Drive, public records show.
> 
> The sale to LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton is the latest high-profile deal on the Beverly Hills shopping street, which is home to luxury retailers such as Gucci and Prada. Louis Vuitton already has a store near the Bijan building it purchased at 420 N. Rodeo Drive.
> 
> At $19,405 a square foot, the sale to the Paris-based luxury goods conglomerate tops the $13,217 a square foot Chanel paid late last year for a Rodeo building it was leasing. At the time, the Chanel deal was a record price on a square-foot basis for retail space in California.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-bijan-sale-20160825-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Renderings Revealed for Del Rey Offices
> 
> The Alla Road Creative Campus, slated for a six-acre property near the terminus of the Marina Freeway, would feature a trio of two-story buildings containing 155,000 square feet of office space. Plans also call for a standalone four-story garage, as well as a surface lot, providing parking accommodations for a total of 600 vehicles and 47 bicycles.
> 
> As is common in many creative settings, the buildings would create a seamless indoor-outdoor transition, with large windows and roll-up doors leading to private patios and balconies. The project, designed by the global architecture firm Gensler, would also feature a central one-acre green space with outdoor seating, a grass lawn and space for bocce ball courts, table tennis and exercise equipment.


http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-revealed-del-rey-offices


----------



## Saiholmes

> Gigantic drill burrowing under Crenshaw reaches its first milestone in this satisfying video
> 
> For nearly five months now, a gargantuan drill longer than a football field and as wide as the donut sign sitting atop Randy’s has been digging underneath Crenshaw Boulevard. Nicknamed Harriet, the drill is slowly boring tunnels that will link the first three stations on Metro’s future Crenshaw Line. (She’s even maintaining a surprisingly active Twitter account while doing so.)
> 
> Harriet reached a major milestone Monday, her first station break. Harriet has drilled through to the first station on the upcoming light rail line, reports Metro's news blog the Source. Metro has uploaded footage of the machine breaking through the wall at the future Martin Luther King Jr. station, which is at Crenshaw, right next to the Baldwin Hills Crenshaw Plaza shopping center.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/23/12609644/crenshaw-line-metro-drill-baldwin-hills


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Greg95100 said:


> Pathetic comment.


...Well, I know that French people love Pathetic!
Sounds like your president read two authors:Machiavelli and Von Sacher-Masoch!
Lol!.Go Los Angeles and Vive la France!
Also,j'aime assez la France pour apprendre votre langue depuis des années,adorer le Brie et les croissants,le French kiss,la place Vendome(!!!)et l'incomparable château de Versailles!
...I guess I just become stupid when it comes to patriotics!


----------



## Saiholmes

> Universal Studios is embarking on a new five-year plan that will reorient many of its production soundstage facilities to the east near its backlot, as it makes way for additional space to expand its theme park.
> 
> In the works is a new complex of ten soundstages, to be built in 2017 and 2018, as a cluster of smaller stages on the front and west portion of the lot are removed to make way for new theme park attractions.
> 
> Also in the works is a new childcare facility, an expanded fire station and sheriff’s substation, and a trail head park and bike path along the Los Angeles River.
> 
> In the first phase of its expansion plans, Universal and its parent Comcast invested $1 billion in the lot and theme park, including the recently opened “The Wizarding World of Harry Potter,” as well as extensive upgrades to its infrastructure, such as a bridge over Lankershim Boulevard to accommodate visitors coming with the Metro, a new parking structure and new and widened ramps along the Hollywood Freeway. Two new soundstages are under construction and are scheduled to be completed later this year.
> 
> A new theme park attraction, located near “Transformers: The Ride” in the lower part of the theme park, is expected to be announced soon.
> 
> The next phase represents a commitment to shooting projects and series in Los Angeles. But it is also a recognition of how much on-the-lot production has shifted to a mix of scripted TV, live audience shows, sitcoms and new media projects, as feature films migrate to other states and countries offering generous incentives.
> 
> The soundstage complex — to be built at the backlot’s Park Lake — will be constructed in two phases in 2017 and 2018, ranging from 16,000 square feet to 18,000 square feet, with attached or adjacent offices, dressing rooms, rehearsal halls and parking. The stages are designed to be flexible enough to accommodate a variety of types of productions, and will be in closer proximity on the lot to the backlot sets and support facilities like props and transportation.
> 
> Two additional stages will be built at the complex if Los Angeles is awarded the Summer Olympics in 2024. If so, the lot would be the site of the international broadcast center, according to the bid proposal from LA 2024.
> 
> The nature of production on the lot also has changed as Comcast has centralized its Los Angeles operations since it merged with NBCUniversal in 2011. E! Entertainment and Bravo have moved to the lot, and the network and local affiliate news operations were moved to the Brokaw News Center. Comcast purchased the 35-story 10 Universal City Plaza in 2013, and under construction is a walkway connecting the office structure with the rest of the lot.
> 
> Universal plans to remove 13 stages from the front lot, on the northwest side of Universal, to make way for future theme park expansion. The studio ultimately will have four fewer stages but, because the new facilities will be larger in size, a gain of about 11,000 square feet for production, a studio spokeswoman said.
> 
> According to consulting firm Aecom, 7.1 million people visited Universal Studios Hollywood in 2015, an increase of about 4%. That is expected to jump this year, given the interest in the Harry Potter attraction, which officially opened in April.
> 
> Larry Kurzweil, president and chief operating officer of Universal Studios Hollywood, said that they have “taken almost every corner of the park and transformed it into an entirely new place.”
> 
> He said that attendance in the ten weeks since “Wizarding World” opened has “exceeded all expectations,” with a spike not just in attendance but retail and food sales.
> 
> “We have never had so many wands in any of our parks,” he quipped. “Our wand sales are through the roof.”
> 
> Also in the works is the construction of a public trail head park and bike and pedestrian path along the Los Angeles River. When it obtained approval of its master plan in 2013, Universal agreed to build the path as a way of connecting a larger network of biking trails.


http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/un...d-soundstage-theme-park-expansion-1201795566/


----------



## Saiholmes

> The Anaheim Planning Commission approved plans Monday to allow a developer to build a $450 million mixed-use project, despite opposition from Angels officials.
> 
> The commission voted 4-0 for the development billed as the LT Platinum Center, a massive project on 15 acres with plans for condos, apartments, hotels, retail and office space, that sits on the corner of Orangewood Avenue and State College Boulevard on the same area as Angel Stadium.
> 
> “We’ve been waiting for a long time to formally get city approval and can start talking to tenants,” said Randy Jefferson, an executive director with LT Global. “It’s quite an incredible opportunity for us and the city.”
> 
> The City Council gets the final say in October.
> 
> Several Angels officials, including team chairman Dennis Kuhl and senior Vice President Molly Jolly, spoke against the project. The Angels’ attorney Friday sent a letter to the city, saying the project is “ill advised” and would “cannibalize a longtime Anaheim business by making major changes to the Platinum Triangle.”
> 
> “From the beginning, we have been very transparent with the city regarding our concerns about” the proposal, Angels President John Carpino said in a statement after the meeting. “The land is zoned residential, and LT purchased it with this zoning entitlement in 2014, any significant change to commercial zoning will irreparably harm the city-owned stadium.”


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/angels-726683-city-project.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Long Beach Airport gets more routes as competition heats up
> 
> When Long Beach officials gave Southwest Airlines access to Long Beach Airport for the first time this year, experts predicted heated head-to-head competition with the airport’s biggest carrier, JetBlue Airways.
> 
> Game on.
> 
> Southwest, the nation’s most popular domestic carrier, last month launched four new flights each day from Long Beach to Oakland, serving the state’s most popular market, routes between Southern California and the Bay Area.
> 
> But Southwest didn’t stop there. It persuaded the city of Long Beach to temporarily allocate three daily slots to Southwest that weren’t being used by JetBlue. Long Beach allows 50 daily slots for large jets. Southwest said it would use JetBlue’s slots to fly to Las Vegas starting in September.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-long-beach-20160806-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> $500 million project plans to turn Huntington Beach oil tank farm into housing, businesses
> 
> An Irvine developer unveiled plans Monday to transform an old oil tank farm near Huntington Beach’s coastal marshlands into a $500 million development with a hotel, homes, and new shops and restaurants.
> 
> Shopoff Realty Investments closed a deal last week to buy the 28.6-acre parcel at Magnolia Street and Banning Avenue for $26.5 million, or $929,000 an acre.
> 
> The property is home to three unused storage tanks with a capacity of 500,000 barrels each, or roughly 63 million gallons of oil total.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Shopoff said the massive tanks date back 44 years but stopped being used in 2009.
> 
> William Shopoff, company CEO, said plans for the property are in the conceptual stage, but his goal is to build a boutique hotel, a mixture of houses and condos and a commercial area with restaurants and shops.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/tank-726659-farm-huntington.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Apartments with Retail at Santa Monica and Barrington
> 
> Markwood Enterprises, a Beverly Hills-based real estate firm, has proposed the construction of a new residential-retail complex at the northwest corner of Santa Monica Boulevard and Barrington Avenue. Plans filed with the city describe a five-story building that would feature 53 apartments, five of which would be set aside for very low income households. The project would also offer six live-work units and 1,500 square feet of ground-floor commercial space.
> 
> Other elements of the proposed development include a rooftop deck, a fifth-floor terrace and a ground-level amenity room. Parking accommodations for 80 vehicles and 55 bicycles would be provided in an automated subterranean garage.
> 
> Elevation plans created by architecture firm R&A Design portray a contemporary building, clad with metal, cement fiber boards and smooth finish plaster.
> 
> Construction of the mixed-use complex would occur over approximately 13 months, with occupancy expected by 2018. A one-story commercial building would be demolished for the project.


http://urbanize.la/post/apartments-retail-santa-monica-and-barrington


----------



## Saiholmes

> ‘Fifty Shades of Grey’ author locks up a contemporary Hollywood Hills home
> 
> British author E.L. James rose to fame after the incredible success of what the Los Angeles Times referred to as a "badly written, unapologetically graphic trilogy of novels" that began with Fifty Shades of Grey. She is certainly having fun with all the money that comes from selling more than 100 million book copies worldwide. James recently purchased a newly built house in the Hollywood Hills for $7.25 million, Trulia reports.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/26/12666422/e-l-james-hollywood-hills-house


----------



## Saiholmes

> More details on LACMA's redesign to be shown at Wednesday 'scoping' meeting
> 
> An upcoming "scoping" meeting for the big redesign of Los Angeles County Museum of Art by architect Peter Zumthor is the place to be to get the most detailed look thus far at what the new building will look like. KCRW reports, "plans, sections, renderings and a model will be on display" at the meeting, which is geared toward helping the Miracle Mile museum prepare for an environmental impact report.
> 
> Earlier this month, the museum released a few renderings of the the giant, blobby structure that will span Wilshire Boulevard. The meeting is not a place to get answers to questions about the project; in fact, it’s designed for people to ask questions that they’d like to see answered in the resulting report, says KCRW.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/8/23/12617214/lacma-redesign-scoping-meeting


----------



## Saiholmes

> SpaceX erects historic 16-story-tall rocket booster outside its Hawthorne headquarters
> 
> The rocket booster that sealed SpaceX’s place in history as the company that pioneered reusable spacecraft now stands in testament to the achievement outside its Hawthorne headquarters.
> 
> The thin, white, 162-foot tall aluminum-lithium alloy booster was erected over the weekend outside Space Exploration Technologies Corp., welcoming employees and visitors Monday to 1 Rocket Road.
> 
> The Falcon 9 is the first booster rocket ever to return to Earth intact for reuse.
> 
> “We’re really proud of everything SpaceX has accomplished,” Hawthorne Mayor Alex Vargas said. “The Falcon 9 is a symbol of pride for our city. SpaceX is a hometown success story and we can’t wait to see what they achieve next.”
> 
> The rocket maker’s Hawthorne headquarters sit next to the city’s airport, at the intersection of Crenshaw Boulevard and 120th Street near the 105 Freeway. At night, locals and travelers flying to the Hawthorne Municipal and Los Angeles International airports will be able to see a red flashing light atop the rocket as required by the Federal Aviation Administration for airspace safety.
> 
> Its successful return to Earth on Dec. 21, 2015, followed its predecessor’s ugly demise six months before. On June 28, 2015, a faulty strut snapped during a Falcon 9 launch and released high-pressure helium. The rocket disintegrated, leading engineers to a major overhaul that resulted in the new upgraded rocket now on display.
> 
> This upgraded Falcon 9 has 33 percent more efficiency than its predecessor, and can carry colder, denser propellant, SpaceX says. Its successful landing occurred after delivering 11 satellites to low-Earth orbit for Orbcomm, a commercial satellite network that facilitates machine-to-machine communication enabling remote tracking and monitoring of trucking routes, agricultural production, and industrial, oil, government and maritime industries. The 11 satellites ensure continuous communication with the orbital receiver.
> 
> On the trip, the rocket’s first stage kissed outer space before separating with the second stage at more than 60 miles above ground and returning to Earth in good condition, gently touching down on Landing Zone 1 at Cape Canaveral, Florida. At its fastest, it sped more than a mile a second. At its highest, it traveled the distance from Los Angeles to Bakersfield.
> 
> Nine engines — referenced in the rocket’s name — arranged in a circle at its tail carry the thrust power of five 747 jets. While the monument’s engines all still work, SpaceX decided to display it because of its historic significance.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/science/2...its-hawthorne-headquarters?source=most_viewed


----------



## Saiholmes

Mission Inn is No. 1 in USA Today's historic hotel poll
http://www.pe.com/articles/hotel-809922-website-mission.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Huntington Library sets out to decode thousands of Civil War telegrams hidden for a century: 'It's mind-boggling'
> 
> They ticked out news of typhoid, scurvy and fear. They spoke of long marches and vast battles. They hummed with frailty and humor, fretting over drunken soldiers and praising the unwavering president of a fraying republic. They clacked in broken rhythms that rang with the ominous: “We will not remain undisturbed tonight. Even the Rail Road men have been ordered to leave.”
> 
> The 15,971 telegrams — hidden in a wooden foot locker for more than a century — scrolled like a Twitter feed through the Civil War. The messages from the Union side, many tapped out in code to elude Confederate forces, carried the urgings and reflections of Abraham Lincoln, Gen. Ulysses S. Grant and other prominent players. But most echo with the thoughts and schemes of colonels, infantrymen and lesser-knowns that offer a peek into the bureaucracy and machinery of war.
> 
> “It’s mind-boggling and unpredictable,” said Olga Tsapina, curator of the Huntington Library, Art Collections, and Botanical Gardens’ trove of 35 leather-bound ledgers and documents relating to telegrams sent between 1862 and 1867. “We don’t really know what is in here. Every single telegram has a story behind it, from the president to the greatest generals and to the privates and telegraph operators. It’s like putting together a huge jigsaw puzzle.”


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-civil-war-telegrams-20160810-snap-story.html


----------



## BoulderGrad

saiholmes said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/tank-726659-farm-huntington.html


How much of the complex did they buy? Just the parcel with the 3 tanks in the lower right of the picture? Or all 7 tanks and they'll build right up the refinery?


----------



## Saiholmes

> Finally: Construction Kicks off for MyFigueroa in October
> 
> Last week, the Los Angeles Department of Transportation announced that construction will start in October for the long-awaited makeover of the Figueroa Corridor. The $20-million project will provide a variety of streetscape improvements between Downtown Los Angeles and Exposition Park, including protected bike lanes, new bus platforms and landscaping.
> 
> Segments of Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard and 11th Street will also see upgrades under the plan.
> 
> Completion of the project is expected in 2017, at which point it will coincide with similar improvements slated for 7th Street.


http://urbanize.la/post/finally-construction-kicks-myfigueroa-october


----------



## Saiholmes

>


Enormous project with two 58-story towers proposed for Arts District
http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/20/12990534/west-hollywood-public-transit-crenshaw-line-extension-


----------



## Saiholmes

> Fanciful power plants envisioned off the Santa Monica Pier
> 
> If we told you a power plant was being built off the coast of Santa Monica, mere yards from the Santa Monica Pier, you'd think Santa Monica leaders had lost their minds. But what if that power plant was also designed as a public art piece?
> 
> That’s the goal of the 2016 Land Art Generator Initiative, says the Santa Monica Lookout. The competition not only puts a focus on creating new forms of sustainable energy, it also challenges designers to add some artistry to the normally drab and foreboding appearance of power plants.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/23/13031790/power-plants-design-competition-santa-monica-pier


----------



## Saiholmes

> Proposed Amoeba Redevelopment Goes from Rumor to Reality
> 
> Yesterday, the Brentwood-based real estate firm filed plans with the City of Los Angeles to redevelop the property at 6400 Sunset Boulevard as a mixed-use complex. A case filing from the Department of City Planning indicates that the proposed development would feature 232 residential units above 7,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space..


http://urbanize.la/post/proposed-amoeba-redevelopment-goes-rumor-reality


----------



## hotwheels123

Updated W Hotel Los Angeles Proposal Features Massive Wrap-Around LED Screen



> An updated set of renderings for the proposed W Hotel Los Angeles development reveal the addition of what a massive wrap-around LED screen that will envelop the lower perimeter of all three towers central to the Gensler-designed project. Brought forward earlier this week by Chinese developer Shenzen Hazens, the latest addition will most certainly bring a flashier, more international element to the project, as the architectural video screen treatment has long been a staple in Asian metropolises, with an increasing presence beginning to take root in North America and elsewhere.


----------



## Kenni

Saiholmes said:


> http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/23/13031790/power-plants-design-competition-santa-monica-pier


Hmm, I don't know about this one. I hope it doesn't go through.


----------



## blackcat23

33-story tower coming to the Fashion District


----------



## Saiholmes

> Beverly Grove Tower Goes Vertical
> 
> Targeting a 2017 completion date, construction has gone vertical for an 18-story tower near the LACMA campus.
> 
> Wilshire at Crescent Heights, named for its location at Wilshire and Crescent Heights Boulevards, will include 158 residential units and 6,850 square feet of ground-floor retail space. The project will offer a mixture of one- and two-bedroom dwellings, penthouse suites and parking accommodations for up to 423 vehicles.


http://urbanize.la/post/beverly-grove-tower-goes-vertical


----------



## Saiholmes

> Sprinkles Cupcakes opening in Downtown Disney
> 
> The queen of cupcakes is headed to the Disneyland Resort.
> 
> Candace Nelson, founder of Sprinkles Cupcakes and a Food Network celebrity, is bringing her bakery to Downtown Disney. The cupcake shop is replacing the Something Silver retail shop in November.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/sprinkles-730196-cupcakes-disney.html


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

SO much is happening all over LA that its really hard to keep track. From the Arts District to Koreatown to Hollywood to Downtown LA proper. What a great time for LA!


----------



## Saiholmes

> Expansion Proposed for Del Rey's Stella Apartments
> 
> Just three years after opening, an expansion is planned for the Stella Marina del Rey Apartments.
> 
> The existing complex, located at 13488 W. Maxella Avenue, features 244 luxury apartments above ground-floor retail and restaurant place. According to plans submitted to the City of Los Angeles, the expansion would create an additional 65 residential units in a six-story structure.


http://urbanize.la/post/expansion-proposed-del-reys-stella-apartments


----------



## Saiholmes

> With a new e-sports arena, UC Irvine aims to become a mecca for gamers
> 
> The new team at UC Irvine is suiting up for battle in a recently furnished arena on campus, where members will gear up with headphones, a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> UC Irvine this month opened its e-sports arena, which is equipped with 80 computers and will be frequented by the school's new team competing in the "League of Legends" game.
> 
> E-sports, or electronic sports, are multiplayer video game experiences and competitions in which players play against one another through a digital platform.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-uci-gamers-20160927-snap-story.html
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/uci-730055-arena-students.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=79



> LA 2024 Extol Successful Test Event Almost 8 Years Before Any Possible Olympics Opening Ceremony
> 
> Los Angeles’ Bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games Thursday celebrated the success of what organizers called an “Olympic Village Dress Rehearsal”. The bid last week helped facilitate the move-in of 12,800 University of California students into their UCLA accommodations, a process they say closely emulates that of the Olympic Village.
> 
> Should L.A. win its bid to host the Games in 2024 the UCLA campus will accommodate the athletes and officials in a location that is considered central in the overall Games plan and will provide easy access to four planned sports parks. 16,000 students are scheduled to reside in the facilities during the 2016/2017 school term.
> 
> In a statement LA 2024 explained “UCLA’s residential village offers fully accessible, modern housing, complete with beautiful reception and hosting centers; world-class medical facilities and expansive athletic facilities within walking distance from all residences; and a professional staff, security and operational structure that serves thousands of guests every year.”


http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/l...efore-any-possible-olympics-opening-ceremony/


----------



## blackcat23

Arts District Park getting another mixed-use neighbor


----------



## Saiholmes

> Checking in on the new Academy Movie Museum taking shape next to LACMA
> 
> Construction is chugging along on the new Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences Museum next to LACMA on the Miracle Mile.
> 
> Right now, the foundation is being poured for a giant orbed-shaped theater that will be attached to the rear of the old May Company building. Built in 1939, the Streamline Modern building with its gold tower is being restored to house the museum's exhibits


http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/27/13081276/academy-movie-museum-construction-lacma-miracle-mile


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874381&page=81



> Pasadena agrees to host Olympic soccer matches at the Rose Bowl
> 
> Pasadena’s City Council gave the go-ahead Monday to negotiate playing seven Olympic soccer matches, including the men and women’s finals, at the Rose Bowl in 2024, assuming Los Angeles wins its bid for the international sports event next year.


http://www.dailynews.com/events/201...ympic-soccer-matches-at-the-rose-bowl-in-2024
https://theaviationist.com/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Riverside's downtown to allow more high-rises
> 
> Riverside will “lift the lid” on downtown development, allowing buildings taller than the current cap of 140 feet in some areas.
> 
> Changes to the zoning code, which the City Council approved Tuesday, Sept. 27, remove height limits in the downtown core and instead base maximum building heights on several factors including the size of the lot, square footage of the building and amenities such as a landscaped courtyard or rooftop dining area.
> 
> Dubbed the “lift the lid” initiative, the move is expected to attract new offices and housing downtown while keeping the city skyline from being one dull, uniform height.


http://www.pe.com/articles/downtown-814375-new-taller.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Developer buys sprawling LA Times plant near Arts District for $120M
> 
> The Tribune Company-owned printing plant south of the Arts District is now the property of a partnership lead by Harridge Development Group. The Real Deal reports Harridge spent $120 million to acquire the 26-acre property, which prints the Los Angeles Times. It sits between Eighth Street and Olympic Boulevard off of Alameda Street, and it came on the market in November of last year.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/29/13108206/la-times-plant-arts-district-sells


----------



## Saiholmes

> Crane Watch: South Park's Apex II
> 
> Holland Partner Group has taken construction vertical for the second phase of Apex, a high-rise development in the South Park neighborhood of Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> The project, located at 9th and Figueroa Streets, would consist of 341 apartments and approximately 11,600 square feet of retail space in a 28-story, LEED-Silver building. Plans also call for a rooftop amenity deck and an underground parking garage.


http://urbanize.la/post/crane-watch-south-parks-apex-ii


----------



## Saiholmes

> 'A very, very hot market': Downtown L.A. high-rise sells for $50 million as residential building boom
> 
> A prominent Bunker Hill high-rise has changed hands for a premium price topping $50 million, signaling that downtown Los Angeles’ residential renaissance is boosting the area’s long-soft commercial office market.
> 
> A Los Angeles investment group purchased the 15-story Chase Plaza at 888 W. 6th St. from a partnership that included the Somerset Group, a New York City real estate firm. The deal closed Thursday.
> 
> Phillip Sample, a real estate broker with CBRE Group who represented the seller and buyer, said the building sold for around $540 per square foot, a price that he estimated was the highest for a downtown office building in at least 10 years.
> 
> “Downtown is a very, very hot market,” said Sample, who noted that investors want to be in the city center as millennials move downtown and the region’s public transportation network expands.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-chase-plaza-20160929-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> What’s next for West LA’s big new development Martin Expo Town Center?
> 
> A big Westside project, the Martin Expo Town Center, won unanimous approval from the Los Angeles City Council last week, a decision that will usher in new retail, residential, and a 10-story office tower on the site of a car dealership at the northwest corner of Olympic Boulevard and Bundy Drive.
> 
> The project has been tweaked and trimmed since we last saw it at the beginning of the year. The most notable reductions are on the retail and office front. Office space was shaved down from 200,000 square feet down to 150,000, and the grocery store, once 50,000 square feet, has been slimmed down to 35,000 square feet. (The project also includes 18,000 square feet of restaurant space and 46,000 square feet for general retail use.)
> 
> The town center has also gained a few significant add-ons, namely an affordable housing component that will set aside 20 percent of the project’s 516 apartments for less-than-market rate rents. (Fifteen percent will be "workforce housing," where occupants median income can't exceed 150 percent of the area median income, and five percent will be for very low-income tenants.)


http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/30/13118254/martin-expo-development-approved-west-la


----------



## Saiholmes

> New $148-million connector at LAX improves passenger access between domestic and international terminals
> 
> For years, making many flight connections at Los Angeles International Airport has required a walk outside the terminal or a shuttle bus ride, as well as re-screening at a security checkpoint.
> 
> LAX officials say a new $148.5-million passenger facility that opened Thursday will end those inconveniences for many passengers.
> 
> The new Terminal 4 connector allows travelers to move between the recently expanded Tom Bradley International Terminal on the west side of the airport and the five terminals on the airport’s south-facing side, which is home to dozens of airlines including United, American, Delta and Alaska. About 52.3 million passengers — 70% of the airport’s total — passed through those terminals last year, officials said.
> 
> Travelers can now cross between these terminals without going outside or leaving secure areas — although anyone flying into the Bradley terminal will still be required to go through customs and immigration.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lax-connector20160928-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

A modern events center in its historic campus in Inland Empire!



> Claremont McKenna College unveils new sports, fitness, events center
> 
> Claremont McKenna College opened the doors to its new fitness and events pavilion Friday.
> 
> Dubbed the Roberts Pavilion Events Center, it is named after alumnus George R. Roberts, who graduated in 1966 and currently serves as a trustee at the college. He is founder and co-CEO of Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co., a private equity firm.
> 
> Among other features, the new pavilion houses a three-story, 10,000-square-foot fitness studio with more than 60 treadmills, cross-trainers, exercise bikes, climbers, rowers, weight machines and other cardio equipment, according to a news release. The facility also offers a 4,500-square-foot strength training room as well as exercise rooms for yoga, aerobics, spin, dance and other group classes.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/social-af...lege-unveils-new-sports-fitness-events-center


----------



## Saiholmes

> Small Lot Homes Break Ground in Valley Glen
> 
> The Glen LA, slated for the San Fernando neighborhood of Valley Glen, will consist of 63 "eco-conscious" homes near the Tujunga Wash Greenway. Each unit will feature 3-4 bedrooms and 3.5 bathrooms, with floor plans of up to 2,100 square feet. Plans also call for a number of amenities, including customizable finishes, attached two-car garages, balconies, dual-pane windows and private rooftop decks.


http://urbanize.la/post/small-lot-homes-break-ground-valley-glen


----------



## Saiholmes

Hawthorne-based SpaceX pushes technology boundaries to new limits



> Elon Musk's Mars plan involves giant reusable rockets, spaceships flying 100 people
> 
> SpaceX Chief Executive Elon Musk envisions a fleet of 1,000 spaceships embarking en masse for Mars, establishing a self-sustaining colony of as many as 1 million people and turning humans into a multiplanetary species within 40 to 100 years.
> 
> “There are really two fundamental paths,” Musk said. “One path is we stay on Earth forever and there will be some eventual extinction event. The other is to become a ... multiplanet species, which I hope you will agree is the way to go."
> 
> SpaceX has defied the odds before. It jump-started the private space industry, challenging traditional aerospace companies that held a monopoly on launching national security satellites. The company has successfully launched its Falcon 9 rocket 27 times and made history when it landed used, first-stage boosters back on land and sea six times.
> 
> The company already has completed development work on a massive, carbon-fiber fuel tank for the Mars ship, and it has test fired the Raptor interplanetary transport engine.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-musk-mars-20160927-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Rendering vs. Reality: Lennar's Olympic & Olive Development
> 
> The project, designed by KTGY Group, consists of a six-story building at the southwest corner of Olympic and Olive Streets. When completed in 2017, the podium-style structure will offer 201 apartments and 4,000 square feet of retail space, seated above underground parking for 228 vehicles and 221 bicycles.
> 
> Olympic & Olive represents one of the final components of a recent building boom along South Park's Olympic Corridor, adding to projects from the Hanover Company and Geoff Palmer. Farther down the line, high-rise developments at Hill Street and Broadway could continue this momentum.


http://urbanize.la/post/rendering-vs-reality-lennars-olympic-olive-development


----------



## blackcat23

57-story tower to flank Pershing Square Building


----------



## Saiholmes

> Disney gives a glimpse of its upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy attraction
> 
> Disney on Monday released new images of the proposed attraction, hoping pictures of a scale model of the new ride, dubbed “Guardians of the Galaxy — Mission: Breakout,” will win over fans.
> 
> “It really has a lot different design elements that all come together and create what’s really a very striking building,” John Mauro, executive director of Walt Disney Imagineering, said in a video released Monday. “It’s going to look like a brand new attraction.”


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disney-guardians-20161003-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> LA looks pretty urban in its first-ever film appearance
> 
> Dorothy Parker famously said (though she probably didn’t) that LA is "72 of suburbs in search of a city." It’s a common criticism of this sprawling metropolis, but a 25-second film from 1897 tells a different story.
> 
> As KCET notes, the short movie was the first ever made in what would soon become the center of film production worldwide. It shows a city with a bustling downtown, full of walkers, bicyclists, horse-drawn carriages, and trolleys. All easily share the street and sidewalks in a chaotic but practiced type of choreography.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/10/3/13155530/los-angeles-first-film-downtown-urban-old-movie


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135780049#post135780049



> Lake Perris aims to be Olympic venue for Los Angeles in 2024
> 
> Promoters of Los Angeles’ bid to host the 2024 Olympics have reached an agreement with the California Department of Parks and Recreation, which oversees the Lake Perris State Recreation Area near Perris and Moreno Valley.
> 
> Jeff Millman, a spokesman for the LA 2024 Exploratory Committee, said the group has selected the reservoir as its “proposed site” for those events.
> 
> If Olympic events are held at the lake, it wouldn’t be the Games’ first appearance in the Inland area. In the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics, shooting events took place at the 44-acre Prado Olympic Shooting Park in Chino.


http://www.pe.com/articles/lake-814947-perris-olympic.html
http://californiathroughmylens.com/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Final Phase of Dana Strand Development Breaks Ground
> 
> Earlier this week, nonprofit developers Abode Communities and Mercy Housing California convened in Wilmington to celebrate the groundbreaking of Vista del Mar and Camino del Mar, a new collection of 176 affordable homes.
> 
> In addition to housing, the $71 million development will offer 35,000 square feet of open and recreational space, as well as features uch as a computer lab, bicycle parking and on-site social services. The property also is located in close proximity to the Wilmington Waterfront Park.


http://urbanize.la/post/final-phase-dana-strand-development-breaks-ground


----------



## Saiholmes

> Crane Watch: Yucca Street and Argyle Avenue
> 
> A new tower crane has been raised high near the Capitol Records Building, heralding the latest change to Hollywood's once low-slung skyline.
> 
> Related California, the Irvine-based firm best known for the Grand Avenue Project, has started vertical construction for an 18-story apartment tower at the southwest corner of Yucca Street and Argyle Avenue. The project, which is targeting a completion date in 2018, will offer 114 one-, two- and three-bedroom dwellings above 2,100 square feet of ground-floor commercial space. Plans also call for a pool deck, a fitness center and a 201-car garage.


http://urbanize.la/post/crane-watch-yucca-street-and-argyle-avenue


----------



## Saiholmes

> What's new at Bear Mountain-Snow Summit this winter season
> 
> Southern California’s Big Bear Mountain Resorts has added new base area activities and a kids center and renovated a sports bar to attract more skiers and snowboarders to its slopes, halfpipes and terrain parks this winter.
> 
> The resort, which consists of the combined Snow Summit and Bear Mountain areas, is entering its second full season of operation under Mammoth Resorts’ ownership.


http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-tr-big-bear-snow-summit-ski-features-20161004-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Cambria Hotel Rises in El Segundo
> 
> Construction is in full swing for a high-end Cambria hotel in El Segundo.
> 
> The project, a joint venture between Choice Hotels International Inc. and Fillmore Capital Partners, consists of a six-story buidling that will feature 152 guest rooms. The hotel's on-site amenities will include a fitness center, a private patio area and a contemporary bistro known as Social Cirlce.
> 
> Surrounded by Sepulveda, El Segundo and Contental Boulevards, the Cambria is intended to business travelers to El Segundo via nearby Los Angeles International Airport.


http://urbanize.la/post/cambria-hotel-rises-el-segundo


----------



## Saiholmes

> USC celebrates the opening of a $46-million building for dance
> 
> Several hundred USC dance faculty and students, university trustees, professional dancers and choreographers gathered Wednesday afternoon to celebrate the opening of the $46-million Glorya Kaufman International Dance Center, the university’s first on-campus building dedicated to dance study.
> 
> Kaufman made her gift, the amount of which the university declined to reveal, in 2012. Groundbreaking took place in 2014. The dance school welcomed its first class in fall 2015, with 33 students collaborating with dance professionals while studying styles including ballet, ballroom and hip-hop. Classes were held in a temporary facility on campus, then moved into the new 54,000-square-foot building in August.
> 
> The two-story center, with its arched windows and thin red brick exterior, was designed by Pfeiffer Partners Architects. It includes dance studios and a performance space along with a “dance wellness center,” a training and fitness space, dressing rooms, classrooms and faculty offices.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-dance-school-debuts-20161005-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954754



> How LA’s Olympic Bid could steer the games in a new direction
> 
> At a presentation to members of the Los Angeles Economic Development Corporation Wednesday, AECOM’s Global Sports Leader, Bill Hanway, explained that an Olympic games in LA runs little risk of encountering the kinds of problems that have plagued games in the past. In fact, LA’s bid is dependent on showing the International Olympic Committee that the city can set an example of a responsible and sustainable games that the rest of the world will be able to follow.
> 
> "LA’s benefit is that it sort of resets the argument," Hanway says. "You start by taking advantage of your assets and then working from there."
> 
> And that’s what makes LA’s bid so unique: the city isn’t trying to be Barcelona. Instead of trying to harness the Olympics as a force for massive urban overhaul, the privately funded bid committee is focusing on ways to make the Olympics work in the city that exists today.
> 
> It might not be enough to beat out Paris, but it has the potential to change the way cities approach hosting responsibilities in the future.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/9/21/13005452/olympics-los-angeles-2024-bid-sustainable
http://cfvod.kaltura.com/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Here’s the rendering for eye-popping skyscraper planned at Pershing Square
> 
> Developer Jeffrey Fish released this morning a rendering for the crazy skyscraper he wants to build at Pershing Square, right next to the building that houses popular rooftop bar and restaurant Perch.
> 
> As the rendering shows, glass lap pools would jut out from the top half of it, so brave swimmers could splash around while looking straight down and out over LA’s skyline. Among the views they might take in: a made-over Pershing Square. Theses types of floating pools are called cantilevered pools, and they have been built in homes and hotels in other cities for years, but would be making their first appearance here in Los Angeles if Fish’s project goes forward.
> 
> The suspended pools would hang from condos. Fish’s plan is to either fill the 5th and Hill streets skyscraper, which would rise 55 to 57 stories, with either 100 condos and 200 hotel rooms and 27,500 square feet of commercial space or just 142 condos and slightly less commercial space.
> 
> The rendering also gives us a better look at the "sky lobby," an open, communal deck area (with a traditional, non-death-defying pool) that would be level with the top of the building next-door. Floors of condos would rise from stilts above the deck. It looks like some of the condos will be offset. That, along with the dangling pools, give the building, as Urbanize LA has noted, too, a kind of Jenga-look.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/10/7/13202772/5th-hill-rendering-jeff-fish-skyscraper-pershing-square


----------



## Saiholmes

> Warner Music Group will relcoate from boring Burbank to ‘exciting’ Arts District
> 
> Is the Arts District is going corporate? Billboard reports today that Warner Music Group—whose labels include labels Warner Bros. Records, Atlantic, and Rhino—is relocating its West Coast headquarters from Burbank to the so-trendy-that-rents-are-too-high-for-artists Downtown neighborhood.
> 
> Billboard obtained an internal memo from CEO Stephen Cooper announcing the move into the old Ford factory, set to take place in early 2018. In the message, Cooper tells employees he, "wanted an exciting space that enables us to preserve our unique company cultures."
> 
> The factory building at 7th Street and Santa Fe most recently housed a creepy army of American Apparel mannequins, but it is being converted to hold about 254,000 square feet of creative offices, plus retail space. Owner Shorenstein Properties has said it wants "cool retail" on the ground-floor, not chain stores.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/10/7/13207138/warner-music-arts-district-moving-burbank


----------



## Saiholmes

> Long Beach Airport could get an international terminal
> 
> A long-awaited study on the feasibility of allowing international flights in and out of Long Beach Airport concluded that such flights would not exceed local noise restrictions and would generate millions of dollars in spending by international travelers.
> 
> The study by Jacobs Engineering, released this week, found that new international flights could replace existing domestic flights without exceeding current noise limits. But to screen international passengers and luggage, the airport must build a federal inspection facility at a cost of $17.3 million to $21.6 million, the report said.
> 
> As a benefit, international travelers flying to Long Beach could spend $57 million to $104 million in the first five years after international flights begin service, the report said. The new international screening facility could also generate 350 new jobs.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-long-beach-20161008-snap-story.html
http://la.curbed.com/2016/10/6/13183470/long-beach-airport-international-terminal
https://www.flickr.com/photos/konabish/7065754547


----------



## Saiholmes

> South Park High-Rise Quietly Revived
> 
> Fulton Street Ventures, the American subsidiary of Chinese real estate firm R&F Properties, held a groundbreaking ceremony this weekend for a long-delayed high-rise development in Downtown Los Angeles. The small gathering was first spotted by Downtown-based entrepreneur Andy Rosillo.
> 
> The project, 1133 S. Hope Street, is a proposed 28-story residential tower located east of Staples Center and the L.A. Live entertainment district. Plans call for an approximately 330-foot building would contain roughly 200 condominiums, 5,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space, a parking garage and residential amenities.
> 
> Renderings portray a contemporary glass tower, featuring outdoor decks above its podium and rooftop, as well as a green wall masking above-grade parking levels along Hope Street and towards the adjacent Flower Street Lofts. The project is being designed by the Vancouver-based Chris Dikeakos Architects.


http://urbanize.la/post/south-park-high-rise-quietly-revived


----------



## Saiholmes

> IBM TO TRANSFORM LIVE GAME EXPERIENCE AT LAFC’S BANC OF CALIFORNIA STADIUM
> 
> IBM and LAFC announce a new strategic partnership that focuses on leveraging IBM’s innovative converged technology platforms to deliver a world class fan experience at LAFC’s new 22,000-seat Banc of California Stadium. This will be the first MLS soccer-specific stadium partnership for IBM and one of the first professional sports venues to commit to developing such an advanced platform.
> 
> IBM and LAFC are working together to reinvent what it means to be “connected” while in the stadium. This collaboration will provide an enhanced fan experience and will be flexible enough to adapt to new and evolving mobile technologies that seamlessly deliver via the cloud the most innovative and efficient operations for the team, stadium management, business shareholders, fans and others. Set to debut in 2018, the new development, which will bring more than $350 million in private investment to South Los Angeles, will be the first open-air stadium built in Los Angeles in over 30-years.


https://lafc.com/official-launch-pa...-game-experience-new-banc-california-stadium/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Carson promises Fashion Outlets of Los Angeles at site considered for NFL stadium
> 
> This time, they say, the Fashion Outlet of Los Angeles will materialize.
> 
> Santa Monica-based Macerich real-estate investment trust held a joint community meeting with city officials Monday night to show residents — PowerPoint presentation and all — that they’re serious about building the outlet mall.
> 
> “We’re moving fast and furious” to complete development plans, Macerich’s Executive Vice President Randy Brant said. “We’re treating this like the deal is done. We expect to start construction next year.”
> 
> The Fashion Outlets of Los Angeles at Carson would open in late 2018 or early 2019, he said. It would front the 405 Freeway between Del Amo and Avalon boulevards in a long, narrow 46-acre strip. The roughly 500,000-square-foot shopping center would include 150 stores.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/business/...os-angeles-at-site-considered-for-nfl-stadium


----------



## Saiholmes

slipperydog said:


> FIELD CLUB - Unparalleled access to the pitch and LAFC First Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNSET CLUB - A free-flowing atmosphere creates a unique indoor/outdoor experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUNDER’S CLUB - Open-air club that offers great views at center pitch.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136094966&postcount=179


----------



## blackcat23

http://urbanize.la/post/mixed-use-complex-overlook-la-state-historic-park

920 units on narrow strip above L.A. State Historic Park


----------



## jchernin

Fresh renderings for Oceanwide Plaza show the hotel will be a Park Hyatt:


http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-galore-oceanwide-plaza


----------



## blackcat23

Latest K-Town Tower revealed


----------



## Saiholmes

> Dream Hotel developer wants to add some ‘charm’ to a Hollywood alley
> 
> David Kuperberg, the chief development officer for Dream Hotel, which is opening a Hollywood location on Selma near Caheunga, says in an interview with Real Deal LA that he’s going to reinvigorate an alley where the public can access its bars and eateries.
> 
> “It will look like a bazaar and feel like a whole separate neighborhood,” he said. “All the food and beverage is accessed through the alley, so it’s a place for people to congregate. We are bringing in cobblestones and will make it charming.”
> 
> Dream Hotel’s Hollywood outpost is scheduled to open in 2017. Kuperburg tells the Real Deal it will have two restaurants on-site, including Tao. In fact, he wants to provide so many options for guests that they never leave: “Someone could come stay with us and never have to leave the premises. They can go to our food and beverage outlets, to our club and bars, and then for late night pizza and never have to leave the hotel.”


http://la.curbed.com/2016/10/21/13363828/dream-hotel-hollywood-alley-restaurants


----------



## Saiholmes

> George Lucas' museum designs for L.A. and S.F.: a first look at competing plans
> 
> George Lucas is hoping the third time will be the charm for his Museum of Narrative Art, plans for which have already foundered in the face of strong community opposition in San Francisco and Chicago.
> 
> Actually that’s not quite right: Lucas is hoping that either the third or fourth time will be the charm. He’s decided to bundle those efforts together, unveiling two different designs for the museum, for different locations, simultaneously this week.
> 
> One is for a site on Treasure Island, in San Francisco Bay. The other is in Exposition Park in Los Angeles, near the Natural History Museum and just west of the Coliseum. Both are fluid, forward-looking designs from the office of 40-year-old Chinese architect Ma Yansong, a rising star who also worked with Lucas on the ill-fated proposal for the Chicago lakefront.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...s-museum-designs-20161026-snap-htmlstory.html


----------



## soup or man

jchernin said:


> Fresh renderings for Oceanwide Plaza show the hotel will be a Park Hyatt:
> 
> 
> http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-galore-oceanwide-plaza












There's still a few buildings missing from this rendering. Directly across the street this will rise. 










Among other buildings. DTLA is undergoing a huge boom.


----------



## Architecture lover

Saiholmes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...s-museum-designs-20161026-snap-htmlstory.html


The George Lucas museum is cosmic. I've never seen something like that before. Hopefully it will get constructed.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow that museum design is beautiful.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Omg the Lucas Museum design is so good and fitting. SF and Chicago lost out.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Saiholmes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...s-museum-designs-20161026-snap-htmlstory.html


Oh snap. That Expo Park design -- something between a Naboo ship and a prequel-era Republic cruiser -- is much better than the previous design (basically an identical design was planned for either Chicago or the Presidio in SF): 










To my mind, if it can't be built in the Presidio right next to Lucasfilm, or in Marin near Skywalker Ranch, then Expo Park (next to USC, where Lucas might be the most prominent of their very prominent film school alums) is the most appropriate location. 

Not to mention that in Expo Park it would be be accessible by rail, and part of an already impressive cluster of attractions -- versus Treasure Island, which in addition to having only the first inkling of interesting things to do and see, is only accessible by ferry, bus, or terrifying off-ramp.


----------



## Tower Dude

MarshallKnight said:


> Oh snap. That Expo Park design -- something between a Naboo ship and a prequel-era Republic cruiser -- is much better than the previous design (basically an identical design was planned for either Chicago or the Presidio in SF):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my mind, if it can't be built in the Presidio right next to Lucasfilm, or in Marin near Skywalker Ranch, then Expo Park (next to USC, where Lucas might be the most prominent of their very prominent film school alums) is the most appropriate location.
> 
> Not to mention that in Expo Park it would be be accessible by rail, and part of an already impressive cluster of attractions -- versus Treasure Island, which in addition to having only the first inkling of interesting things to do and see, is only accessible by ferry, bus, or terrifying off-ramp.


Fantastic design reference, it does bear a similar design feel to the prequels. Also I think LA is much more suited as it will enhance the area and Garcetti is on board (then again so was Rahm Emanuel so that means very little) but i think turning two surface lots into park land with a museum on top and a larger parking structure below should get the park board on the band wagon.


----------



## Saiholmes

> LA is hosting one of the biggest championships in the world and you (probably) didn’t know it
> 
> On Saturday, thousands of fans will flood downtown Los Angeles and tens of millions more will watch online as the most popular video game competition in the world, the League of Legends World Championship, closes out its finals at Staples Center.
> 
> You may have started tuning out at “video game” and you maybe scoff at the idea of “eSports,” but last year, 36 million people around the world watched the finals for League of Legends. That’s more than tuned in for World Series, the NBA Finals and the Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> Released in 2009 by Santa Monica-based Riot Games, League of Legends has rapidly become one of the most played video games in world. While the majority of its 100 million a month players live in Asia, plenty of players reside in the U.S.


http://www.sgvtribune.com/technolog...s-in-the-world-and-you-probably-didnt-know-it


----------



## Saiholmes

> New Details for Proposed 8th & Fig Tower
> 
> An initial study published by the Los Angeles Department of City Planning offers up new details for the Fig & 8th development, a proposed high-rise development that would replace one of Downtown's most prominent parking lots.
> 
> Mitsui Fudosan America, the U.S. subsidiary of the Japanese conglomerate Mitsui Fudosan, has owned the one-acre subject site at 8th and Figueroa Streets for more than 20 years. They plan to remove the existing parking lot to construct a 42-story high-rise edifice that would feature 436 residential units, approximately 10,000 square feet of ground-floor commercial space and a 479-car garage with four below-grade levels and four above-grade levels.
> 
> The proposed 489-foot tall tower is being designed by Johnson Fain, the Chinatown-based architecture firm behind recent Downtown developments such as Blossom Plaza, College Station and the La Plaza Cultura Village. Renderings of the finished product portray a shimmering glass and steel tower, rising above a podium. Outdoor amenity decks would be situated at both the rooftop and above the building's parking garage.


http://urbanize.la/post/new-details-proposed-8th-fig-tower


----------



## aquaticko

^^So, a Korean mixed used supertall, numerous Chinese residential high rise developments, and now a Japanese residential skyscraper.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Santa Monica Proper Hotel Begins Construction
> 
> The Kor Group, a Los Angeles-based real estate firm, has announced the start of construction for a luxury lifestyle hotel in Downtown Santa Monica.
> 
> The Santa Monica Proper, which is being developed in partnership with landowner Alex Gorby and the Merchant Banking Division of Goldman Sachs, will feature 271 guest rooms at 7th Street and Wilshire Boulevard, just a few blocks from the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> Kor's project includes the renovation of a 1928 Spanish Colonial Revival building along Wilshire, as well as the construction of an adjacent building that blends with the historic architecture. In addition to the guest rooms, the buildings would also feature, 7,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space, 8event space, a rooftop lounge and a swimming pool
> 
> The hotel, which is being designed by Howard Laks Architects, is expected by late 2018 or early 2019.


http://urbanize.la/post/santa-monica-proper-hotel-begins-construction


----------



## Saiholmes

> Villa hotel project approved in Palm Springs
> 
> I’ve been hearing a lot of interest and buzz among readers about a new hotel concept planned for downtown Palm Springs.
> 
> Home Partners, an Irvine-based development firm, plans to build 14 “villa” hotel units on an empty rectangle of desert at 282 S. Indian Canyon Drive (near the Baristo Road intersection.)
> 
> The project would consist of multi-story units, arranged as a meandering collection of minimalist white cubes, which would total 81 bedrooms. The project would also include a banquet and café facility. The outdoor space would be multi-use and available for private events. Last week, the project received unanimous approval from the Palm Springs Planning Commission.


http://www.desertsun.com/story/mone.../92435656/?from=global&sessionKey=&autologin=


----------



## Saiholmes

> Flyover Video Showcases DTLA's Alexan Tower
> 
> Developer Trammell Crow Residential (TCR) and architecture firm CallisonRTKL have released a flyover video for the Alexan, a proposed high-rise development in Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> The mixed-use project, planned at the site of a parking lot at 9th and Hill Streets, would take the form of a 27-story featuring 305 apartments, 6,200 square feet of retail space, and amenities such as a bike kitchen, a swimming pool and a fitness center.


http://urbanize.la/post/flyover-video-showcases-dtlas-alexan-tower


----------



## Saiholmes

> Housing, eateries and offices are planned for $100-million L.A. Flower District project
> 
> The Southern California Flower Market, a downtown Los Angeles institution, hopes to transform its property into a mixed-use community of offices, apartments and restaurants — while still selling the roses, carnations and snapdragons it has for more than a century.
> 
> The plans, recently filed with the city, are meant to fund the redevelopment of the market’s aging home at 755 Wall St. and enable the 104-year-old business to stay in an increasingly luxurious and residential city center.
> 
> Specifically, plans call for the demolition of one building to construct a 15-story residential tower with around 320 units, 10% of them below market rate, Yamabe said.
> 
> At the base of the tower would be shops and restaurants that would spill out onto a paseo connecting to the other Flower Market building, which will be renovated. There, flowers would be sold on the ground floor, and creative offices on the second story could be leased to technology firms and others.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-flower-market-20161025-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Drone video reveals tremendous progress on USC Village
> The $700 million residential and retail complex will change the way Trojans live and learn when it opens in fall 2017


https://news.usc.edu/109466/drone-video-shows-tremendous-progress-on-usc-village/


----------



## Saiholmes

> Renovated Coliseum Press Box to be Named Otis Booth Press Box
> 
> The press box at the to-be-renovated Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum will be named the Otis Booth Press Box in recognition of a $7.5 million gift from the Otis Booth Foundation.
> 
> Last year, USC announced plans to renovate and restore the Coliseum. The estimated $270 million renovation, privately funded by USC, will begin after the 2017 Trojan football season and will be completed for the 2019 home opener.
> 
> Among the planned renovations is the building of a new structure on the south side of the stadium that will house suites, loge boxes and club seats, topped by a new press box. Other renovations include replacing every seat in the stadium, adding aisles and increasing leg room, installing new video screens and lighting, adding new concession stands and upgrading concourses, as well as restoring the iconic peristyle


http://coliseumrenovation.com/news
http://coliseumrenovation.com/overview


----------



## Saiholmes

> Local control arrives Tuesday for Ontario airport
> 
> The city of Los Angeles is set to hand over L.A./Ontario International Airport to its home city at 7 a.m. Tuesday, Nov. 1, a year after the transfer was agreed upon by both cities.
> 
> Regional officials who championed the hand-over said local control would bring about the needed policies that would increase destinations, traffic and economic growth at the airport and surrounding area.
> 
> Under the agreement, Ontario International Airport Authority will pay Los Angeles World Airports (LAWA) $50 million from passenger facility charges in the first five years; and another $70 million from passenger facility charges in the final five years.
> 
> Local airport authority officials say full control will allow them to finally move forward on plans to redevelop land at the airport. The money generated there will help offset the landing fee costs and — they hope — entice airlines to return and expand flights.


http://www.pe.com/articles/airport-817129-ontario-angeles.html


----------



## blackcat23

Plans filed at potential Lucas Museum site




Apartments Headed to City West


----------



## Saiholmes

> L.A. City Council approves Frank Gehry's project on the Sunset Strip
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council on Tuesday unanimously approved a mixed-use development designed by Frank Gehry that will anchor the eastern edge of the Sunset Strip.
> 
> The relatively swift approval of the project Tuesday was a contrast to last week’s three-hour discussion on the famed architect’s design for 8150 Sunset Blvd. The five-building complex at Sunset and Crescent Heights boulevards will include two residential towers, terraced gardens and a shopping center.
> 
> Elected officials for both Los Angeles and West Hollywood as well as some neighborhood groups had voiced concern about the project, which originally included a 234-foot-tall tower. Critics believed the tower would be out of scale with the neighborhood. Others worried the project would bring too much traffic to an already busy intersection.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-frank-gehry-project-20161101-story.html


----------



## blackcat23

28-story tower planned in South Park


----------



## Yackemflaber68

It just won't stop.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Huge and contentious South LA project clears another city committee
> 
> Controversial plans to construct two high-rise towers, a hotel, and lots of restaurants and shops on two city blocks in South Los Angeles cleared an important hurdle Tuesday, winning unanimous support from the city’s Planning and Land Use Committee.
> 
> In endorsing the project, the committee rejected two appeals that had been filed against it over its size and lack of affordable housing. The plans now move to the City Council for final approval.
> 
> The Reef would consist of 1,444 condos and apartments, a grocery store, a gallery, a hotel with 208 rooms, outdoor plazas, and more than 67,000 square feet of shops and restaurants. The buildings would range in height from 77 to 420 feet, and they would rise from the site of a parking lot and warehouse at South Broadway and Washington Boulevard, southeast of the 110 and 10 freeway interchange, not far from Los Angeles Trade Technical College.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/11/2/13493584/reef-south-la-development-towers-approved


----------



## Saiholmes

VivaLaBG said:


>


An artist's rendering of the new soccer stadium that will be home to the Los Angeles Football Club.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136330849&postcount=203


----------



## Saiholmes

> Campus Development to Break Ground in Chatsworth
> 
> Uncommon, a real estate firm founded by Jason Larian and Ryan Hekmat, has announced the groundbreaking of "24," a campus-style development in Chatsworth consisting of apartments, creative offices and retail space.
> 
> The 24-acre site at Winnetka Avenue and Prairie Street, formerly a Los Angeles Times printing plant, is slated to become the new headquarters of MGA Entertainment, a manufacturer of toys and electronics, including the popular Bratz dolls. The project calls for the adaptive reuse of the former printing facility, creating approximately 255,000 square feet of office space. Additionally, Uncommon intends to build a series of low-rise structures on the surrounding parking lots, creating 660 apartments above shops and restaurants, interspersed with community-oriented green space.
> 
> According to a master plan by Santa Monica-based Killefer Flammang Architects, the development will also incorporate a gymnasium, two swimming pool plazas, a sports park, community gardens, a pre-school, a yoga studio, outdoor walking tracks and an amphiteater.


http://urbanize.la/post/campus-development-break-ground-chatsworth
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-mga-headquarters-20161103-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Maybe Disneyland should have a land called 'Constructionland'
> 
> Let’s talk about the biggest new thing at the Disneyland Resort this year – construction.
> 
> It’s all over the place at the resort, from the 14-acre dirt field that greets visitors as they drive across the Ball Road flyover from I-5, to the scaffolding that has consumed the resort's tallest icon – The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror.
> 
> While Disney has done a relatively good job of keeping the “Star Wars” land construction at Disneyland out of the view of guests inside the park, it's that Tower of Terror construction at Disney California Adventure that has Disney fans talking.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/park-733530-construction-disney.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Proposed Cambria Hotel will be reasonably priced for Downtown LA
> 
> Plans were filed Thursday for another hotel in Downtown LA’s South Park neighborhood that, if approved by the city, would be set up in a new, 18-story building with a lobby lounge, a café, and a rooftop pool.
> 
> The 247 rooms would be reasonably priced, probably around $200/nightly, and geared towards “cost conscious business travelers and millennials,” says Sun Capital, which is financing the project.
> 
> Called The Cambria at LA Live, it would be operated by Choice Hotels International.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/11/4/13526424/south-park-cambria-hotel-details


----------



## Saiholmes

> Rail-to-Rail/River project aims to open first segment in 2019
> 
> •Segment A is about 6.4 miles long between the Crenshaw/LAX Line’s Fairview Station in Inglewood and Santa Fe Avenue in Huntington Park (the dotted green line on the above map). This portion — called “rail to rail” — is funded and in the environmental study/design phase. Metro is aiming to open this segment in 2019 prior to the Crenshaw/LAX Line opening later that year.
> 
> •Segment A, as the map shows, would provide direct access to the Crenshaw/LAX Line, the Silver Line’s Slauson Station and the Blue Line’s Slauson Station — plus many busy Metro north-south routes, including the heavily-used buses that run on Vermont Avenue. This is also a corridor near many homes, apartments, jobs and schools. See the screen grab below from Google Maps.
> 
> •Four routes remain under study for Segment B that would connect to the river. This part of the the project is called “rail to river” and the four options range from 2.1 miles to 4.3 miles long.


http://thesource.metro.net/2016/11/04/rail-to-railriver-project-aims-to-open-first-segment-in-2019/


----------



## Saiholmes

> LA’s starring role in ‘La La Land’
> 
> The New York Times just published an interview with director Damien Chazelle about the look and feel of his new movie La La Land, a swoon-worthy song and dance ode to old Hollywood, modern Los Angeles, and its native dreamers.
> 
> Chazelle, who directed Oscar-winning Whiplash, set the movie in Los Angeles, shooting scenes on the Colorado Street Bridge and at the Griffith Observatory and Grand Central Market, at least from what we can tell from previews. There’s even a bombastic dance number with more than 100 dancers that was, according to Deadline, filmed over two very hot days on the 105/110 interchange. Chazelle got the freeway shut down, but he got Angels Flight—a funicular that used to ferry riders to the top of Bunker Hill and which has been closed for a few years now—up and running for another scene.
> 
> “L.A., even more so than any other American city, obscures, sometimes neglects, its own history,” Chazelle told the Times. “But that can also be its own magical thing, because it’s a city that reveals itself bit by bit, like an onion, if you take the time to explore it.”


http://la.curbed.com/2016/11/4/13529464/la-la-land-movie-shot-los-angeles
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...eaks-la-la-land-locations-20161027-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> 38-Acre Creative Office Campus to Rise in Tustin
> 
> Next year, Lincoln Property Company (LPC) plans to break ground on Flight, a 38-acre campus that is being marketed as the first ground-up creative office development in Orange County. Alcion Ventures of Boston is partnering on the development.
> 
> The project, which would rise on Barranca Avenue in the City of Tustin, would create a collection of low-rise and mid-rise structures totaling 470,000 square feet of office space. A series of four-story buildings will cater to larger tenants, offering floor plates between 90,000 square feet and 130,000 square feet. Smaller buildings at the adjoining “Platform” campus would cater to companies seeking spaces between 7,000 square feet and 15,000 square feet. Both would be served by 15,000 square feet of joint amenities, including a food hall, a community center and conference space.
> 
> Parke Miller, an Executive Vice President with LPC’s Southern California Division, described Flight as the result of a multi-year collaboration between the developer and the City of Tustin. The two parties have been engaged in an exclusive negotiating agreement during that time period, in which LPC has moved forward with design work and permitting for the development.


http://urbanize.la/post/30-acre-creative-office-campus-rise-tustin


----------



## Saiholmes

> Office Buildings Start Construction in Long Beach
> 
> Last Friday, Urbana Development broke ground on the Terminal at Douglas Park, a series of office condominiums in Long Beach.
> 
> Phase one of the project, located at Conant Street and Brayer Avenue, will consists of two buildings featuring 50,000 square feet of office space in 20 condominium units ranging from 2,356 square feet to 2,888 square feet in size. The units could be combined in different configurations to create larger spaces.
> 
> Heavy construction is expected to begin in Noember, with completion to follow in the third quarter of 2017. According to Urbana, 14 of the 20 units are already under contract.


http://urbanize.la/post/office-buildings-start-construction-long-beach


----------



## Saiholmes

> Restaurants announced at groundbreaking of Yorba Linda Town Center
> 
> The 125,000-square-foot commercial redevelopment project is bringing in Bristol Farms and a Regal movie theater, restaurants, retailers and a parking structure. There will also be a central plaza were people can gather.
> 
> At the groundbreaking of the nearly $50 million project, restaurants going into the center were announced, including Blaze Pizza, The Habit, Cafe Rio Mexican Grill, Seasalt Fish Grill, the Creamistry and Jersey Mike’s Subs.
> 
> The center is slated to be completed by early 2018.


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/center-734073-street-linda.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> A new video released by Greystar Real Estate Partners offers a preview of Atelier DTLA, the 33-story tower now wrapping up construction at 8th and Olive Streets.
> 
> The project, which was developed by Carmel Partners, will consist of 363 residential units seated above 10,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space and a parking garage.
> 
> Designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz, the the 352-foot tower will include amenity decks on its podium and roof levels, as well standard accommodations such as a fitness center and a swimming pool.


http://urbanize.la/post/flyover-video-previews-atelier-dtla


----------



## Saiholmes

> Oceanaire Development Begins Construction in Long Beach
> 
> According to Longbeachize, work began last week for the seven-story building, which will rise from a vacant lot near the busy intersection of Ocean and Pine Avenues. When completed, the seven-story building will feature 216 studio, one-, two- and three-bedroom units, in addition to a pool terrace, a fitness center and a clubhouse.
> 
> Renderings of the project, which is being designed by architecture firm Togawa Smith Martin, highlight a large north-south portal which provides views of the Long Beach shore. The building will front Oean Boulevard with with multipurpose green space, as well as performance space and an art gallery.
> 
> Longbeachize has reported that the project will proceed under a 20-month construction schedule, placing a completion date in 2020.


http://urbanize.la/post/oceanaire-development-begins-construction-long-beach


----------



## MarshallKnight

*LOS ANGELES | Projects &amp; Construction*

^^ My girlfriend is a disaster planner for LA county. Rest assured, when "the big one" hits, you're going to be a lot safer inside one of LA's skyscraper than in a two-story apartment building.

Exception: the pre-70s concrete condo towers, particularly the ones in Century City and Westwood, with grandfathered building codes and landlords refusing to update them. Those are coming down.


----------



## pesto

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> LA does not need Stern AT ALL!
> We need more Gehry,Thom Mayne or Eric Owen Moss.
> Stern can focus on NY.hno:


Exactly. Couldn't have picked a better three.

As for Stern, you don't need a Grey; get one of the whites, Richard Meier, who moved on from his brain dead early modernist work.


----------



## BoulderGrad

JorgeORandall said:


> Boy I'm talking about the Big One that will eventually destroy the city, I'm not talking about a low magnitude earthquake. Scientists wait for the Big One.


LA is due for a very strong quake that could cause a lot of damage, deaths, and trouble for the people of the city. This is true. 

But to say the city is doomed to be "destroyed" is the stuff of Hollywood. Most earthquake forecasts are for earthquakes on the magnitude that the city has experienced several times in modern history (as well as other cities). Modern building codes of the largest buildings are designed to survive such things. The buildings in that picture are the ones most likely to survive such a quake.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Planning Commission Approves LGBT Center Expansion
> 
> Earlier today, the Los Angeles City Planning Commission unanimously approved expansion plans for the Los Angeles LGBT Center in Hollywood, paving the way for up to 235 units of affordable and permament supportive housing for seniors and homeless young people.
> 
> The new Anita May Rosenstein Campus, slated for a debut in early 2019, will also serve as the LGBT Center's headquarters and offer ground-floor retail space at Santa Monica Boulevard and McCadden Place.
> 
> Designed by the New York-based architecture firm Leong Leong, with direction from Santa Monica-based Killefer Flammang Architects, the campus will tie into the existing Village at Ed Gould Plaza with a series of courtyards and plazas. The Village already offers two theatres, gallery space and offices for AIDS/LifeCycle, amongst other functions.


http://urbanize.la/post/planning-commission-approves-lgbt-center-expansion

Many cities likely to be hit by an earthquake.


----------



## Kenni

JorgeORandall said:


> Boy I'm talking about the Big One that will eventually destroy the city, I'm not talking about a low magnitude earthquake. Scientists wait for the Big One.


How big do you think the "big one" will be? Also, did you know the capacity of the strike-slip faults versus dip-slip faults? 

LA's building requirements are for the strongest type of earthquake that the faults in Southern California can produce. 8.0-8.5-ish, but most likely never past 8.3.

FYI, the strongest earthquakes are produced by dip-slip faults....now...investigate what Southern California has.

A 6.7 in LA in 1994 killed 57 people. That same earthquake in Latin America, Asia, or Africa kills hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Anaheim, Angels say yes to $450 million project next to stadium
> 
> The Anaheim City Council and the Angels gave their blessing to a developer’s plan to build a massive, L.A. Live-like project near Angel Stadium.
> 
> The council on Tuesday unanimously approved LT Global’s LT Platinum Center, a $450 million mixed-use development that would include a hotel, high-rise office buildings, stores, entertainment, apartments and condominiums on a 15-acre lot on State College Boulevard and Orangewood Avenue in the city’s Platinum Triangle area.


http://www.pe.com/articles/platinum-816371-angels-city.html


----------



## Saiholmes

> Two Mixed-Use Buildings Remake Pasadena's Walnut Avenue
> 
> Pasadena's Playhouse District has taken on new life in recent years, with the addition of several mixed-use buildings featuring commercial offices, apartments and ground-floor retail space. Two of its latest developments are now rising just blocks apart along Walnut Street.
> 
> At Walnut and Hudson Avenue, developer Greystar Real Estate Partners is midway through construction on the Hudson, a collection of three-to-five-story buildings which will feature 91 studio, one- and two-bedroom apartments above ground-floor retail space. Each unit will come complete with high ceilings, stainless teel appliances, walk-in closets and balconies.


http://urbanize.la/post/two-mixed-use-buildings-remake-pasadenas-walnut-avenue


----------



## Saiholmes

> Obama lived here: Pasadena puts a plaque on the onetime Occidental College student's apartment building


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-obama-apartment-20161218-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes

2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954754&page=39




> Los Angeles Would Host the Greenest Games in Olympic History
> 
> Los Angeles is committed to delivering the "Greenest Games" in Olympics history, LA 2024 Chairman Casey Wasserman said Monday while pointing to Mayor Eric Garcetti's recent "visionary" speech at the C40 Cities Climate Leadership Conference as evidence.
> 
> Garcetti delivered the keynote address to a network of the world's largest cities at the C40 conference in Mexico City on Thursday, where he announced new plans for L.A. to curb greenhouse gas emissions, fight climate change, and increase electric vehicle use.
> 
> "The LA 2024 team are so proud of our mayor in taking this global leadership position on tackling climate change," Wasserman said. "The Olympic family can be totally confident that Los Angeles 2024 would be a Games-changer when it comes to environmental sustainability.


http://patch.com/california/northhollywood/los-angeles-would-host-greenest-games-olympic-history


----------



## blackcat23

Construction kicks off for Century Plaza development


----------



## Saiholmes

> LAX Rail Link Clears Major Hurdle
> Proposed 96th Street Station moves on to design phase.


http://urbanize.la/post/lax-rail-link-clears-major-hurdle


----------



## Saiholmes

> After delay, Hyatt hotel at Pasadena’s Paseo Colorado seems back on track
> 
> the demolition of a former Macy’s last year has received the funding it needs to begin construction by this summer.
> 
> Once slated to complete in mid-2017, the developers behind the project say they’re now aiming for a 2018 opening.
> 
> “The good news is it is moving forward,” said Nate Mercer, director of marketing for Ensemble Real Estate Solutions in Long Beach. “We’re anticipating a 14-month construction schedule as long as everything falls into place.”


http://www.sgvtribune.com/business/...-pasadenas-paseo-colorado-seems-back-on-track


----------



## Saiholmes

> Construction on huge Expo Line-adjacent mixed use project will begin in February
> 
> The large park-and-ride lot at the Culver City Metro station is not long for this world. Urbanize LA reports the parking lot will close February 6 so construction can begin on a five-story office building, a six-story hotel, and a six-story apartment building with 200 units.
> 
> The very transit-friendly, mixed user is called Ivy Station, and it received much acclaim from the Culver City Planning Commission in June. Each of the new buildings will offer ground floor space for shops and restaurants.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/12/9/13895142/ivy-station-expo-line-development-construction-culver-city


----------



## Saiholmes

> This 29-story tower is slated to rise in Downtown’s Financial District
> 
> The block bounded by Olive, Grand, Eighth, and Ninth in Downtown LA already has a big project underway, a nearly-30-story tower at 801 South Olive Street. Now plans are in the works for another tower in the same square.
> 
> The proposal, as laid out by developers in plans submitted to the city this week, is to put the 29-story tower on two parking lots just north of Olive Street and Ninth, at the southern edge of the Financial District, says the Downtown News.


http://la.curbed.com/2016/12/21/14043792/29-story-tower-845-olive-downtown-financial-district


----------



## blackcat23

Olympia


----------



## Saiholmes

> Hackman buys Hudson’s development rights for Culver City creative office project
> 
> Hackman Capital Partners is on a Westside roll.
> 
> The firm closed on Hudson Pacific Properties’ development rights for the parcel at 9300 Culver Boulevard on Tuesday, taking over a contract with Culver City to build out a 110,000-square-foot complex of offices, retail, and restaurants, The Real Deal has learned.
> 
> The price of the deal was not disclosed, but Todd Tipton, Culver City’s project lead on the redevelopment of the publicly owned parcel, confirmed Hudson was the seller and Hackman the buyer. Development is slated to begin in 2017, according to the city’s website.
> 
> The acquisition of the site between Trader Joe’s and the Culver Hotel is an expansion move for Hackman as the firm further extends its Downtown Culver City presence. The highly visible triangle block sits directly across from Hackman’s Culver Studios, a legendary site where classic films such as “Gone With The Wind” and popular television shows such as “Scrubs” were filmed.


http://therealdeal.com/la/2016/12/0...ghts-for-culver-city-creative-office-project/


----------



## Kenni

blackcat23 said:


> Olympia


I just read this in the LA Times. I put it up in "Development News" in the LA forum, but they did not have this WONDERFUL render. :drool:

OMFG! I love this.


----------



## Saiholmes

> Hollywood's Tommie Hotel Coming to Selma Avenue
> 
> Environmental documents published by the Los Angeles Department City Planning offers up details about a new Hollywood hotel planned by local developer Five Chairs.
> 
> The proposed development, which is referred to as a Tommie Hotel, would rise from an approximately half-acre property at 6516-6526 W. Selma Avenue, replacing a surface parking lot. Plans call for an eight-story, 95-foot tall building, featuring 212 guest room above a ground-level lounge and an underground parking garage. Guests would also have access to on-site amenities such, including a rooftop pool and amenity deck


http://urbanize.la/post/hollywoods-tommie-hotel-coming-selma-avenue
http://la.curbed.com/2016/12/22/14065456/hollywood-micro-hotel-tommie-selma-dream


----------



## lochinvar

JorgeORandall said:


> Boy I'm talking about the Big One that will eventually destroy the city, I'm not talking about a low magnitude earthquake. Scientists wait for the Big One.


I guess you just watched the film San Andreas.


----------



## Yackemflaber68

http://urbanize.la/post/onni-proposes-48-story-tower-south-park

More towers please
/


----------



## Dancing Banana

nice to see LA go vertical and urban. to me LA has been one of the least desirable cities to visit even though it has so much to offer. how do you get around the city as a tourist? is public transport even an good option?


----------



## Dale

Dancing Banana said:


> nice to see LA go vertical and urban. to me LA has been one of the least desirable cities to visit even though it has so much to offer. how do you get around the city as a tourist? is public transport even an good option?


opcorn:


----------



## soup or man

by 2030










Not to mention buses...










(and those are just Metro buses. Not counting various other agencies). 

Plus there's taxi's, Amtrak, MetroLink, Uber and the like. So if a tourist can't get around and read a map, then you shouldn't be a tourist. Lol.


----------



## Luke09

Thank you to our friend from Chicago. Additionally, LA has a bike program, with lanes and rentals...not quite to the extent of Chicago's, but it is ever expanding.


----------



## geoking66

*510-532 South Vermont Avenue* | Koreatown

Project facts


Address: 510-532 S Vermont Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: Gensler


Office: 471,000 s.f. (43,757 sqm)


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 296ft (90m)


Floors: 21


Rendering:


----------



## hateman

Slowly but surely the architectural quality of new construction in LA is improving. Still lower tier, local and west coast architectural firms though.


----------



## geoking66

hateman said:


> Slowly but surely the architectural quality of new construction in LA is improving. Still lower tier, local and west coast architectural firms though.


Gensler is a globally renowned architectural firm...


----------



## geoking66

*Marriott Edition* | West Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 9040 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Marriott/Witkoff/New Valley


Architect: John Pawson/Ian Schrager


Residential: 20 units


Hotel: 148 rooms


Floors: 21


June 15:


Untitled by Blake Alexander, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## blackcat23

Onni + Saitowitz + Hollywood


----------



## blackcat23

Brookfield to Construct Residential Tower Next to Figat7th


----------



## geoking66

*Oceanwide Plaza* | Downtown

Official website: http://oceanwideplaza.com

Project facts


Address: 1101 S Flower Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oceanwide


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 504 units


Hotel: 184 rooms


Retail: 150,000 s.f. (13,935 sqm)


Height: 677ft, 530ft, 530ft (206m, 162m, 162m)


Floors: 49, 40, 40


August 24:


1101 S. Flower Street (Oceanwide Plaza) #3 - 6/24/2017 by Juan Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*2900 Wilshire Boulevard* | Koreatown

Project facts


Address: 2900 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Jamison


Architect: Large


Residential: 644 units


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Floors: 23


Renderings:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Circa LA*

http://circala.com/

215273719


----------



## MarshallKnight

This could be huge news! Per The Real Deal, CBS is putting their historic Television City studio lot on sale.



> “This building has enough concrete in it to build 28 miles of four-lane highway,” Edward R. Murrow proclaimed in a 1953 CBS special about “Television City,” the network’s mammoth complex in Los Angeles’ Fairfax District.
> 
> Over the next six decades, TV City would became an iconic venue that hosted shows such as “The Price is Right,” “All in the Family,” and “Dancing with the Stars.”
> 
> But its status as a center of entertainment and culture may be in flux. CBS Corporation has been in discussions with brokerages to shop the complex at 7800 Beverly Boulevard, The Real Deal has learned.
> 
> After interviewing more than five firms for the roughly 25-acre property on Beverly Boulevard and Fairfax Avenue — which has *about 1 million square feet of studio and office space, including eight stages *— CBS recently narrowed the search down to two, sources said.
> 
> *The network hasn’t indicated if it intends to vacate the property entirely, sources said. The nature of what will be marketed — a full sale, a sale-leaseback or a ground lease — remains unclear.*
> 
> Representatives for CBS did not return multiple requests for comment.
> 
> CBS subleases much of the space at TV City to other production outfits, sources said. The network may be looking to consolidate its own operations at its Studio City campus at 4024 Radford Avenue, they said.
> 
> Though the discussions are in a preliminary stage, interested buyers are said to be circling. *At least two major developers looked to talk with CBS once chatter about the broker interviews began to spread, sources said.
> *
> *TV City does not appear to be entitled for new development.* The campus, designed by architect Gin Wong at Pereira & Luckman, was built in 1952 on the former site of Gilmore Stadium. CBS acquired the land from the A.F. Gilmore Company for $1.2 million in 1949.


Although the nature of the offering isn't quite clear yet, nor has the question of entitlements been answered, developers are rightly gunning for the opportunity to take TV City off of CBS' hands. For those who aren't familiar with the site, it's in the Fairfax District, abutting the Grove, Pan Pacific Park, and busy stretches of Beverly Blvd and Fairfax Ave.











CBS TV City Site by Marshall Knight, on Flickr

It's smack-dab in the center of one of the most affluent and walkable parts of the city -- honestly after the LACC golf courses, I can't think of another large site that would be as enticing for a developer.

And on a personal note, I have been hoping for something like this to happen for a while (I live right across the street). Currently, TV City creates an impassible superblock, that anyone navigating the neighborhood has to circle around. The fenced-in parking lots abutting Fairfax, Beverly kill the street life for nearly a quarter mile, and the storage area on The Grove Drive across from the Park is equally depressing. 

I know it's a lot to hope for, but in a best-case scenario, here's what I'd like to see someone propose:

Preservation of the historic headquarters building.
Mixed-users with ground floor retail and a few floors of apartments along Beverly and Fairfax (comparable in scale to the Fairfax Theater mixed-use project).
Pedestrian paseos (or at least extensions of the streets that currently dead-end at the North and West edges of the site) to create throughways from all sides. If possible, even an extension of the Grove trolley through the development.
Pedestrian improvements along The Grove Drive with wider sidewalks and a crossing (hell, make it a grand entrance) into Pan Pacific Park.


----------



## geoking66

*949 South Hope Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 949 S Hope Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Forest City


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 236 units


Retail: 6,700 s.f. (622 sqm)


Height: 274ft (84m)


Floors: 27


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*11690 Santa Monica Boulevard* | Sawtelle

Project facts


Address: 11690 Santa Monica Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Architect: Landry/MVE


Residential: 166 units


Retail: 55,000 s.f. (5,110 sqm)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crenshaw/LAX Line* | LAX to Baldwin Hills via Crenshaw Boulevard

Official website: https://www.metro.net/projects/crenshaw_corridor

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Length: 8.5mi (13.7km)


Stations: 7 (+1 future)


Cost: $1.8bn


Opening: 2019


October 10 (Aviation/Century station):


Aviation/Century Station on Crenshaw/LAX Line by Metro - Los Angeles, on Flickr


Aviation/Century Station on Crenshaw/LAX Line by Metro - Los Angeles, on Flickr


Route map:


----------



## geoking66

*825 South Hill Street* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.825southhilldtla.com

Project facts


Address: 825 S Hill Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 516 units


Retail: 4,500 s.f. (418 sqm)


Height: 637ft (194m)


Floors: 49


November 5:


825 S Hill by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*French Market* | West Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 7985 Santa Monica Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Faring


Office: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Retail: 16,200 s.f. (1,505 sqm)


Floors: 4


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*North Hollywood TOD* | North Hollywood

Official website: http://www.825southhilldtla.com

Project facts


Address: 5350 Lankershim Boulevard


Status: Concept


Developer: Greenland/Trammell Crow


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 1,500 units


Office: 450,000 s.f. (41,806 sqm)


Retail: 150,000 s.f. (13,935 sqm)


Rendering:











Master plan:


----------



## blackcat23

Lifan Tower at 7th/Witmer


----------



## MrAronymous

Ultra bland.


----------



## geoking66

*1020 South Figueroa Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1020 S Figueroa Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Shenzhen Hazens


Architect: Steinberg/Gensler


Residential: 435 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 58,959 s.f. (5,477 sqm)


Height: 540ft, 430ft (165m, 131m)


Floors: 49, 29


Renderings:


----------



## pesto

geoking66 said:


> *1020 South Figueroa Street* | Downtown
> 
> Project facts


Admittedly not a stunner, but a nice improvement from the last renderings I saw. Lots going on or visible from the street.


----------



## jcastro805

pesto said:


> Admittedly not a stunner, but a nice improvement from the last renderings I saw. Lots going on or visible from the street.


I agree, the buildings are pretty typical but the street level is great


----------



## geoking66

*500 Broadway* | Santa Monica

Project facts


Address: 500 Broadway


Status: Proposed


Developer: DK Broadway


Architect: Koning Eizenberg


Residential: 249 units


Retail: 60,000 s.f. (5,574 sqm)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## lezgotolondon

Dancing Banana said:


> nice to see LA go vertical and urban. to me LA has been one of the least desirable cities to visit even though it has so much to offer. how do you get around the city as a tourist? is public transport even an good option?


it's about time.

The sprawl is wasted potential.


----------



## geoking66

*A+D Museum Site* | Arts District

Project facts


Address: 900 E 4th Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Legendary


Architect: Gensler


Office: 255,000 s.f. (23,690 sqm)


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,394 sqm)


Floors: 11


Rendering:


----------



## hateman

More apocalyptic style big-block architecture in LA. Oppressive and hideous.


----------



## geoking66

*8th & Spring* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 732-755 S Spring Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Holland/Sekisui House


Architect: MVE


Residential: 587 units


Retail: 16,500 s.f. (1,533 sqm)


Floors: 24


December 11:


8th & Spring by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## RegentHouse

pesto said:


> Admittedly not a stunner, but a nice improvement from the last renderings I saw. Lots going on or visible from the street.





jcastro805 said:


> I agree, the buildings are pretty typical but the street level is great


It looks clean and conservative, and I like it. Better to play it safe when you can't be another Wilshire Grand Center, otherwise you end up with more cheap eyesores with shifted grid and irregular windows and balconies, the old renders which showed this development going that way.


----------



## aquaticko

I kind of have to disagree. While Los Angeles has a lot of architectural history to pull from, those are just bland, blue glass boxes. The city is certain to have plenty more of those as the years go by.

Not every building can (or should) be a unique piece, but the area around the Staples Center is going to be quite bland, as everything else there is basically a modernist box. Los Angeles has a reputation--at least here on the east coast--as being the home of the nouveau riche; why not play into that a little bit with some more adventurous high rises? Wilshire Grand, by the way, doesn't count. It's just a rectangle with one curved side and a curved top. 

Where's LA's sense of fun?


----------



## MrAronymous

Agreed. 'International Style' can be nice once in a while, but if your whole city consists of it it, your city loses its architectural uniqueness. When you think of NYC you think of decorated stone skyscrapers (at least I do). When you think of Paris you think of the Hausmannian blocks. It's nice to have a sense of place, created by a sort of uniqueness. If not for the tourism or local identity, then for the diversity around the world. It doesn't have to be an exact copy of the old styles of course, but can be a new interpretation of it. Or just simply adhering to the same building materials. Where I'm from most buildings still use brick as an exterior finishing (albeit a modern variant), instead of cheap looking plastic everywhere, because that's our building tradition and it fits our climate.


----------



## RegentHouse

aquaticko said:


> I kind of have to disagree. While Los Angeles has a lot of architectural history to pull from, those are just bland, blue glass boxes. The city is certain to have plenty more of those as the years go by.
> 
> Not every building can (or should) be a unique piece, but the area around the Staples Center is going to be quite bland, as everything else there is basically a modernist box. Los Angeles has a reputation--at least here on the east coast--as being the home of the nouveau riche; why not play into that a little bit with some more adventurous high rises? Wilshire Grand, by the way, doesn't count. It's just a rectangle with one curved side and a curved top.
> 
> Where's LA's sense of fun?


You talk as if the previous renders showed anything better. It sucked. Also, there's a difference between "adventurous" and "fun" as in innovative like L.A. Live and Frank Gehry’s Grand Avenue Project, and adventurous and fun as in a cheap and nonsensical cluttered architectural freak shows like Metropolis and The Emerson trying to look "cool."



MrAronymous said:


> Agreed. 'International Style' can be nice once in a while, but if your whole city consists of it it, your city loses its architectural uniqueness. When you think of NYC you think of decorated stone skyscrapers (at least I do). When you think of Paris you think of the Hausmannian blocks. It's nice to have a sense of place, created by a sort of uniqueness. If not for the tourism or local identity, then for the diversity around the world. It doesn't have to be an exact copy of the old styles of course, but can be a new interpretation of it. Or just simply adhering to the same building materials. Where I'm from most buildings still use brick as an exterior finishing (albeit a modern variant), instead of cheap looking plastic everywhere, because that's our building tradition and it fits our climate.


Los Angeles has a great architectural history it can rediscover for the sake its identity, from the Victorian Bunker Hill which used to exist up the road, to Art Deco variations with Hollywood glamour distinctive from East Coast counterparts. It's just foreign carpetbagger developers who don't care about it often go for the cheapest routes, and elitist modernist circles attack anything classical.


----------



## aquaticko

Give me bad-but-interesting every day, over milquetoast and instantaneously forgettable.


----------



## geoking66

*Angels Landing* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 399 S Hill Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Claridge/MacFarlane/Peebles


Architect: Handel/Olin


Residential: 645 units


Hotel: 500 rooms


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Height: 1,000ft (305m)


Floors: 88, 24


Rendering:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## MikeVegas

I like the height and the overall dimensions. The design has a rather utilitarian but still unique design that is somewhat of a throwback to the 70's or even 60's., which somehow is the epitome of Los Angeles.


----------



## _Hawk_

*Four Seasons Private Residences Los Angeles*

Project facts



Status: U/C


Developer: Genton Property Group


Architect: RTKL Associates


Residential: 58 units


Genton Property Group’s Four Seasons Private Residences at Los Angeles, located in Beverly Hills, CA is a ground-up, concrete, residential project values at $143 million. The project totals 372,000 square feet throughout one structure with 12 levels above grade and three levels below grade. The building includes 58 luxury condominiums with premium finishes, appliances and views as well as one high-end penthouse worth more than 60 million with no furnishings or finishes. Below grade parking totals 157,000 square feet with 183 stalls. Guest parking and EV stalls included. The complex will also feature four levels of private terraces, private garages, a luxury pool deck and a private theater.


















https://www.enr.com/blogs/12-califo...our-seasons-private-residences-at-los-angeles


----------



## hateman

There are a few problems with the Angels Landing proposal. It squeezes Angels Flight into an alley, when it should be embraced along with the topography. Angels Flight should be the location of any plaza or atrium on the site, not what they currently have. The tip is flat. Why flatten the tip when you don't have to anymore. Make it like the shard or 1 Vanderbilt. Give it a legitimate peak.


----------



## _Hawk_

*Angels Landing*






















https://la.curbed.com/2017/12/12/16767876/angels-landing-development-macfarlane-handel


----------



## geoking66

*1111 Sunset Boulevard* | Echo Park

Project facts


Address: 1111 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Palisades


Architect: SOM/Kengo Kuma


Residential: 778 units


Hotel: 98 rooms


Floors: 49, 31, 17


Renderings:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## MrAronymous

Love me something colorful.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Reposting form the Westside Development Thread:

Urbanize has an article about the construction progress at the Culver Steps development, which includes this great flythrough video.








I go to downtown Culver City several days and nights a week, and this is going to be a huge deal -- finally activating the huge empty lot next to the Culver Studios. This is one of the more important pieces of the puzzle that is filling the walkability gap between DT Culver, the CC Expo station, and the Culver Arts District. 

My only real gripes are: the black/dark grey is a little drab (especially when juxtaposed against the beautiful brick Culver Hotel and white colonial mansion of the Studio), and the tunnel to the underground parking structure breaks up a well-traveled section of sidewalk. But no project is perfect and this one gets very high marks from me in most everything else.


----------



## nicholasrudar

Taken from Aquamaroon from the Los Angeles forums, 

New renders for 1000 S. Hill Street and will stand 760 feet and have 60 floors. 



aquamaroon said:


> http://urbanize.la/post/renderings-revealed-onnis-olympic-and-hill-tower (_more renderings at the link_)


----------



## nicholasrudar

Reposting from the Los Angeles Forums

New project proposals that will go up around the Capitol Records building. The two towers will rise 46 and 35 stories. More info in the link. 



redspork02 said:


> URBANIZE LA - Millennium Hollywood is now HOLLYWOOD Center


----------



## nicholasrudar

The 637 foot tall 820 Olive St. Tower has topped out



aquamaroon said:


> Via the excellent DTLA Development Facebook Group and from Facebook user Paul Wright:


----------



## geoking66

*643 North Spring Street* | Chinatown

Project facts


Address: 643 N Spring Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Phalsbourg


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 294 units


Hotel: 149 rooms


Retail: 15,878 s.f. (1,745 sqm)


Height: 282ft (86m)


Floors: 26


Rendering:


----------



## jain ladda

*Future Los Angeles 2020 : Tallest Building Project and Proposals*


----------



## nicholasrudar

Taken from the supertall pages, Los Angeles has another supertall in the pipeline! 



MarshallKnight said:


> Per Urbanize LA, the tower planned on the L.A. Grand Hotel site on Bunker Hill would be the new tallest in Los Angeles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the link for the rest of the article.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

nice!


----------



## MrAronymous

Nice tower but why does it looks so ultra shittily designed for pedestrians? I thought the goal was for Downtown LA to become more pedestrian friendly. Does the city not have any set rules or standards?


----------



## geoking66

*Ivar Gardens Hotel* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 6407 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: RD Olson


Architect: WATG


Hotel: 275 rooms


Retail: 1,900 s.f. (177 sqm)


Height: 232ft (71m)


Floors: 21


Rendering:


----------



## towerpower123

MrAronymous said:


> Nice tower but why does it looks so ultra shittily designed for pedestrians? I thought the goal was for Downtown LA to become more pedestrian friendly. Does the city not have any set rules or standards?


That tower on the LA Grand Hotel site is being built to replace the ballroom of a 70's or 80's hotel. They are not changing the hotel tower, which is built for cars. It is also surrounded on 3 sides by highways and ramps. https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0549911,-118.2557406,274m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## geoking66

*Martin Town Center* | West Los Angeles

Project facts


Address: 12101 W Olympic Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: Hines


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 516 units


Office: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Retail: 90,000 s.f. (8,361 sqm)


Height: 160ft (49m)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Hope + Flower* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.onni.com/property/commercial/1212-south-flower

Project facts


Address: 1212 S Flower Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 730 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (763 sqm)


Height: 529ft, 421ft (161m, 128m)


Floors: 40, 31


October 6:


Downtown Los Angeles new construction. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*AVA Arts District* | Arts District

Project facts


Address: 668 S Alameda Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Avalon Bay


Architect: R&A


Residential: 475 units


Retail: 41,898 s.f. (3,892 sqm)


Arts/production: 15,185 s.f. (1,411 sqm)


Height: 85ft (26m)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ivy Station* | Culver City

Official website: https://www.ivystationculvercity.com

Project facts


Address: 8801 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lowe


Architect: Cunningham


Residential: 200 units


Office: 210,000 s.f. (19,510 sqm)


Hotel: 148 rooms


Retail: 36,000 s.f. (3,345 sqm)


Floors: 6


September 18:


20180918_141209_PerfectlyClear by Joshua Robbin Marks, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1921 Ocean Front Walk* | Santa Monica

Project facts


Address: 1921 Ocean Front Walk


Status: Proposed


Architect: Koning Eizenberg


Residential: 22 units


Retail: 4,000 s.f. (372 sqm)


Height: 47ft (14m)


Floors: 4


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1045 South Olive Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1045 S Olive Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: ODA


Residential: 794 units


Retail: 12,504 s.f. (1,162 sqm)


Height: 810ft (247m)


Floors: 70


Renderings:


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Another postmodern glass box with a hint of deconstructivism... no, thanks :yawn:

The public art/little plaza at street level is nice, tho.


----------



## geoking66

*Cumulus* | West Adams

Official website: https://www.carmelpartners.com/property/cumulus

Project facts


Address: 3321 S La Cienega Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Carmel


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 1,210 units


Retail: 100,000 s.f. (9,290 sqm)


Height: 320ft (98m)


Floors: 30


October 4:


Expo - La Cienega Station, Los Angeles by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*520 Mateo Street* | Arts District

Project facts


Address: 520 Mateo Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Carmel


Architect: Works Progress


Residential: 475 units


Office: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 370ft (113m)


Floors: 35


Renderings:


----------



## MrAronymous

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Another postmodern glass box with a hint of deconstructivism... no, thanks :yawn:
> 
> The public art/little plaza at street level is nice, tho.


Nothing postmodernist about it.


----------



## geoking66

*Lucas Museum of Narrative Art* | Exposition Park

Official website: http://lucasmuseum.org

Project facts


Address: 3800 S Vermont Avenue


Status: Proposed


Architect: MAD


Museum: 300,000 s.f. (27,871 s.f.)


Height: 115ft (35m)


Floors: 4


August 27:


Lucas Museum of Narrative Art, Construction Progress by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Perla* | Downtown

Official website: https://perlaonbroadway.com

Project facts


Address: 400 S Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: SCG


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 450 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 388ft (118m)


Floors: 35


October 16:


Downtown Los Angeles by urbana_12, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Zack Fair

MrAronymous said:


> Nothing postmodernist about it.


You're right, this current trend of confused wrap-around-balcony-glass-boxes don't have a proper name. Maybe _post-postmodernism_? Anyway, I rest my case, it looks mediocre at best.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

New project render by Arquitectonica at 5th and Hill streets


----------



## Demos-cratos

This tower is pretty the same of one tower in New York. But I like it too.


----------



## geoking66

*2110 Bay Street* | Arts District

Project facts


Address: 2110 Bay Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Bay Capital Fund


Architect: Studio One Eleven


Residential: 110 units


Office: 113,350 s.f. (10,531 sqm)


Retail: 50,848 s.f. (4,724 sqm)


Height: 149ft (45m)


Floors: 11


Renderings:


----------



## Architecture lover

The tower by Arquitectonica - Magnificent!
Also I'm very fond of 1045 South Olive Street. Beauties for LA.


----------



## CB31

*Renderings show the dramatic makeover that could be in store for the lower LA River*



















Before:
































> A wide array of projects big and small are now moving forward alongside all 51 miles of the Los Angeles River, and some of the most comprehensive planning is taking place along the river’s southern portion, from Vernon to Long Beach.
> 
> Last year the Lower Los Angeles River Working Group released a draft plan for the revitalization of the river’s final 19-mile stretch. New renderings, released last week by architecture firm Perkins + Will, offer a glimpse at what the plan could bring to the river, if executed as written.
> 
> “The signature projects are probably some of the largest open space opportunities that LA will ever see,” says Martin Leitner, the firm’s Los Angeles urban design leader.
> 
> Though the draft plan includes proposals for projects of varying size at hundreds of locations along the river, the most ambitious would transform segments of its concrete channel into public spaces with new parkland, trails, bridges, landscaping, and paths for walkers and cyclists.


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## CB31

:cheers:

*Big Bunker Hill project by Frank Gehry getting underway this month*


















© Related Companies



> As anticipated, demolition has begun on a parking structure east of the Walt Disney Concert Hall to prepare the site for construction of a major mixed-use development designed by Frank Gehry.
> 
> Photos taken this morning of the Bunker Hill property by photographer Sterling Davis show that a good chunk of the structure has already come down, but there’s much more to go.
> 
> The $1 billion project, dubbed The Grand, will include a 20-story hotel, retail and entertainment, and a 39-story residential tower with 128 condos, 214 market-rate apartments, and 86 affordable housing units.
> 
> The Grand is developed by Related Companies and the China-based CORE US, a partnership between China Harbour Engineering Company and CCCG Overseas Real Estate.
> 
> Related has said it expects to wrap up construction in 2021.
> 
> The Grand is part of the Grand Avenue Project, a multi-parcel project that also includes the Emerson apartment tower and Grand Park.


November 20:


















©Photos by Sterling Davis


----------



## hateman

Long overdue redevelopment of that parking lot. And a good project to replace it. More density and warm bodies for a pretty dead part of town when the lights go down.


----------



## geoking66

*Sunset Tower* | West Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 9016 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Classic


Architect: R&A


Hotel: 237 rooms


Retail: 12,500 s.f. (1,161 sqm)


Height: 245ft (75m)


Floors: 22


Rendering:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That river re-naturalization is such a good project. We are having a similar project for the Don River in Toronto, cutting through the obsolete Port Lands that block the mouth of the river. No river should be blocked off with concrete like that. They should be natural and hold an ecosystem.


----------



## geoking66

*Picasso* | Brentwood

Project facts


Address: 12027 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Topped out


Developer: Metropolitan Pacific


Architect: VTBS


Residential: 81 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 6


December 20:









(@UrbanizeLA)


----------



## geoking66

*The Grand* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand

Project facts


Address: 100 S Grand Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Related


Architect: Frank Gehry


Residential: 436 units


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)


Floors: 39, 20


December 23:


The Grand, Parcel Q by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*8850 Sunset Boulevard* | West Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 8850 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Silver Creek


Architect: Morphosis


Residential: 41 units


Hotel: 115 rooms


Height: 200ft (61m)


Floors: 15


Rendering:


----------



## jpfg

lol


----------



## jchernin

^ It’s Morphosis


----------



## geoking66

*Four Seasons Residences* | Beverly Grove

Official website: https://reflectionsofla.com

Project facts


Address: 300 S Wetherly Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Genton


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 59 units


Floors: 12


January 19:


Four Seasons Residences, Beverly Hills by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Harland* | West Hollywood

Official website: https://theharlandwesthollywood.com

Project facts


Address: 702 N Doheny Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: DM/Faring


Architect: R&A


Residential: 37 units


Floors: 4


January 14:


Harland West Hollywood by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## royal rose1

Idk why there was an lol to this, this is such a ******* gorgeous design. KUDOS. 



geoking66 said:


> *8850 Sunset Boulevard* | West Hollywood
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 8850 Sunset Boulevard
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> Developer: Silver Creek
> 
> 
> Architect: Morphosis
> 
> 
> Residential: 41 units
> 
> 
> Hotel: 115 rooms
> 
> 
> Height: 200ft (61m)
> 
> 
> Floors: 15
> 
> 
> Rendering:


----------



## MikeVegas

^It's gorgeous and dynamic.


----------



## geoking66

*Ivy Station* | Culver City

Official website: https://www.ivystationculvercity.com

Project facts


Address: 8801 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lowe


Architect: Cunningham


Residential: 200 units


Office: 210,000 s.f. (19,510 sqm)


Hotel: 148 rooms


Retail: 36,000 s.f. (3,345 sqm)


Floors: 6


January 8:


Ivy Station by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crossroads of the World* | Hollywood

Official website: https://www.crossroadshollywood.com

Project facts


Address: 6665 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: Harridge


Architect: SOM


Residential: 950 units


Hotel: 308 rooms


Retail: 190,000 s.f. (17,652 sqm)


Height: 402ft, 377ft, 327ft (123m, 115m, 100m)


Floors: 32, 30, 26


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Hope + Flower* | Downtown

Official website: http://hopeflowerdtla.com

Project facts


Address: 1212 S Flower Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Onni


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 730 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Height: 452ft, 376ft (138m, 115m)


Floors: 41, 33


January 1:


Hope+Flower by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Los Angeles Stadium* | Inglewood

Official website: http://www.lased.com

Project facts


Address: 3883 W Century Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kroenke


Architect: HKS


Cost: $4.9 billion


Capacity: 70,240 seats


January 28:


L.A. Stadium, Inglewood - January 28, 2019 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Strand & Pier* | Hermosa Beach

Official website: http://strandandpier.com

Project facts


Address: 11 Pier Ave


Status: Proposed


Developer: Bolour


Architect: HKS


Hotel: 111 rooms


Retail: 22,461 s.f. (2,087 sqm)


Height: 30ft (9m)


Floors: 3


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aven* | Downtown

Official website: https://avendtla.com

Project facts


Address: 1120 S Grand Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: Mack


Architect: AC Martin


Residential: 563 units


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 486ft, 142ft (148m, 43m)


Floors: 37, 12


January 1:


Aven by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Lucas Museum of Narrative Art* | Exposition Park

Official website: http://lucasmuseum.org

Project facts


Address: 3800 S Vermont Avenue


Status: Under construction


Architect: MAD


Museum: 300,000 s.f. (27,871 s.f.)


Height: 115ft (35m)


Floors: 4


February 1:


Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Alina* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.hollandresidential.com/alina

Project facts


Address: 700 W 9th Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Holland


Architect: Preston/Gensler


Residential: 341 units


Retail: 11,600 s.f. (1,078 sqm)


Height: 312ft (95m)


Floors: 28


January 30:


Alina by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*11th + Hill* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1111 S Hill Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 528 units


Floors: 70


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*6436 Hollywood Boulevard* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 6436 Hollywood Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: LeFrak


Architect: GMPA


Residential: 260 units


Retail: 17,800 s.f. (1,654 sqm)


Height: 160ft (49m)


Floors: 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1133 South Hope Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1133 S Hope Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Full Star


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 208 units


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Height: 330ft (101m)


Floors: 28


January 30:


1133 S Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*6711 South Sepulveda Boulevard* | Westchester

Project facts


Address: 6711 S Sepulveda Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Hanover


Architect: TCA


Residential: 180 units


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olympia* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1001 W Olympic Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: City Century


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Residential: 879 units


Hotel: 1,000 rooms


Retail: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Height: 853ft, 694ft, 563ft (260m, 212m, 172m)


Floors: 65, 53, 43


Rendering:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^

I see a lot of space for new big projects and tall buildings in LA!


----------



## yousfiramdane

very nice project, enjoy it


----------



## urbanflight

I hope they replace all those hideous/wasteful parking lots by new high density developments.


----------



## ispan.adam

They might have to change the design, especially balconies facing the freeway, because of air pollution.

https://la.curbed.com/2019/2/20/18232061/downtown-development-olympia-towers-planning-commission


----------



## geoking66

*Century Plaza* | Century City

Official website: https://www.thecenturyplaza.com

Project facts


Address: 2025 Avenue of the Stars


Status: Under construction


Developer: Woodridge


Architect: Pei Cobb Freed


Residential: 353 units


Hotel: 400 rooms


Retail: 93,000 s.f. (8,640 sqm)


Height: 600ft, 600ft (183m, 183m)


Floors: 46, 46


February 16:


New Century Plaza by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Perla* | Downtown

Official website: https://perlaonbroadway.com

Project facts


Address: 400 S Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: SCG


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 450 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 388ft (118m)


Floors: 35


February 5:


Perla / 4th & Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*676 Mateo Street* | Arts District

Project facts


Address: 676 S Mateo Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Maxxam


Architect: HansonLA


Residential: 185 units


Retail: 23,380 s.f. (2,172 sqm)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## MrAronymous

Some character. Good.


----------



## Sevillano47

Nice


----------



## geoking66

*Ivy Station* | Culver City

Official website: https://www.ivystationculvercity.com

Project facts


Address: 8801 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lowe


Architect: Cunningham


Residential: 200 units


Office: 210,000 s.f. (19,510 sqm)


Hotel: 148 rooms


Retail: 36,000 s.f. (3,345 sqm)


Floors: 6


February 19:


Ivy Station by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Grand* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand

Project facts


Address: 100 S Grand Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Related


Architect: Frank Gehry


Residential: 436 units


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)


Floors: 39, 20


April 7:


The Grand by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Inspire Hollywood* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 1552 N Cassil Place


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Bond


Architect: DE


Residential: 200 units


Retail: 1,100 s.f. (102 sqm)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## MikeVegas

Looks like a party every night. Hate to live in that house next door.


----------



## geoking66

*1000 South Hill Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1000 S Hill Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Onni


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 700 units


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,394 sqm)


Height: 760ft (232m)


Floors: 60


Rendering:


----------



## citysquared

Hope LA gets more tasteful infill projects as above.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

geoking66 said:


> *The Grand* | Downtown
> 
> Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 100 S Grand Avenue
> 
> 
> Status: Site preparation
> 
> 
> Developer: Related
> 
> 
> Architect: Frank Gehry
> 
> 
> Residential: 436 units
> 
> 
> Hotel: 309 rooms
> 
> 
> Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)
> 
> 
> Floors: 39, 20
> 
> 
> April 7:
> 
> 
> The Grand by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rendering:


You can't miss Frank Gehry


----------



## Yackemflaber68

What's the height of the taller tower?


----------



## Mr Bricks

JohnFlint1985 said:


> You can't miss Frank Gehry


Looks a bit 90s though.


----------



## Bram

the original design was a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## geoking66

*1645 Euclid Street* | Santa Monica

Project facts


Address: 1645 Euclid Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Untold Sums


Architect: 11kps/Loescher Meachem


Office: 26,289 s.f. (2,442 sqm)


Height: 45ft (232m)


Floors: 3


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2900 Wilshire Boulevard* | Koreatown

Official website: https://hankeyproperties.com/properties/2900-wilshire-blvd

Project facts


Address: 2900 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jamison/Hankey


Architect: Large


Residential: 644 units


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,394 sqm)


Height: 269ft (82m)


Floors: 25


June 15:


2900 Wilshire by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## citysquared

All this infill will hopefully bring back the more traditional urban LA of the past. Looks great. Wish they would bring back the trollies.


----------



## Luke09

^^ Love that design


----------



## geoking66

*Perla* | Downtown

Official website: https://perlaonbroadway.com

Project facts


Address: 400 S Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: SCG


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 450 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 388ft (118m)


Floors: 35


June 21:


Some street photography in DTLA by waterman1, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Four Seasons Residences* | Beverly Grove

Official website: https://reflectionsofla.com

Project facts


Address: 300 S Wetherly Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Genton


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 59 units


Floors: 12


June 26:


Four Seasons Residences, Beverly Hills by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Fig at 7th Residential Tower* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 960 W 7th Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Large/Marmol Radziner


Residential: 784 units


Retail: 5,250 s.f. (488 sqm)


Height: 695ft (212m)


Floors: 64


June 12:


755 S Figueroa Tower by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Robertson Lane* | West Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 652 N La Peer Drive


Status: Approved


Developer: Faring


Architect: HKS


Hotel: 241 rooms


Height: 113ft (34m)


Floors: 9


Renderings:


----------



## ispan.adam

And what about this building? Aren't there out somewhere some prospective developer? 

https://urbanize.la/post/long-empty-dtla-office-tower-being-marketed-prospective-tenants


----------



## geoking66

*The Grand* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand

Project facts


Address: 100 S Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Frank Gehry


Residential: 436 units


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)


Floors: 39, 20


July 21:


The Grand by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## sgollis

Spectacular view of WDCH that we couldn't see before, and soon won't ever see again.


----------



## geoking66

*425 North Palm Drive* | Beverly Hills

Project facts


Address: 425 N Palm Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Etco Homes


Architect: Kevin Tsai


Residential: 20 units


Height: 62ft (19m)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## JohnDee

I like the infill going on in LA, the intensification is good in these areas. K town should be transformed in the future.


----------



## geoking66

*Academy on Vine* | Hollywood

Official website: https://kilroyrealty.com/property/vine

Project facts


Address: 1395 Vine Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kilroy


Architect: Shimoda


Residential: 193 units


Office: 355,000 s.f. (32,981 sqm)


Height: 243ft (71m)


Floors: 20


June 27:









(@kolchak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Entrada* | Playa Vista

Project facts


Address: 6163 W Centinela Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Lincoln


Architect: Gensler


Office: 281,209 s.f. (26,125 sqm)


Height: 138ft (53m)


Floors: 11


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*5411 Wilshire Boulevard* | Miracle Mile

Project facts


Address: 5411 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Walter Marks


Architect: Keating


Residential: 341 units


Floors: 42


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Sepulveda Transit Corridor* | San Fernando Valley to LAX

Official website: https://www.metro.net/projects/sepulvedacorridor

Project facts


Route: San Fernando Valley to LAX via the Westside


Transit type: Rapid transit


Status: Route refinement


Owner: Metro


Projected opening: 2028-2033


Phase 1 daily ridership: 122,000-137,000


Phase 1 travel time: 16-26min


Phase 1 cost: $9.4-$13.8bn


Refined northern alignments from the San Fernando Valley to the Westside (phase 1):













Refined southern alignments from the Westside to LAX (phase 2):


----------



## geoking66

*Academy Museum* | Miracle Mile

Official website: https://www.academymuseum.org

Project facts


Address: 6067 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences


Architect: Renzo Piano/Gensler


Cost: $388 million


Museum: 290,000 s.f. (26,942 sqm)


Height: 120ft (37m)


July 7:


Academy Museum former May Co Department Store by T N Jones, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shoreline Gateway* | Long Beach

Official website: https://www.shorelinegatewayliving.com

Project facts


Address: 715 E Ocean Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ledcor


Architect: Studio One Eleven


Residential: 315 units


Retail: 6,460 s.f. (600 sqm)


Height: 417ft (128m)


Floors: 35


July 31:











(@UrbanizeLA)


Rendering:


----------



## Zaqattaq

*Mapping the rise of LA’s tallest towers
*
https://la.curbed.com/maps/tower-highrise-construction-map-los-angeles


----------



## geoking66

*Clippers Stadium* | Inglewood

Project facts


Address: 3883 W Century Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Los Angeles Clippers


Architect: AECOM


Seats: 18,600


Office: 71,000 s.f. (6,596 sqm)


Retail: 63,000 s.f. (5,853 sqm)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Perla* | Downtown

Official website: https://perlaonbroadway.com

Project facts


Address: 400 S Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: SCG


Architect: CallisonRTKL


Residential: 450 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 388ft (118m)


Floors: 35


August 3:


Perla condos u/c in DTLA. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*333 San Vicente Boulevard* | Beverly Grove

Project facts


Address: 333 San Vicente Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Architect: Nadel


Residential: 153 units


Floors: 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Grand* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand

Project facts


Address: 100 S Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Frank Gehry


Residential: 436 units


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)


Floors: 39, 20


August 11:


The Grand by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*620 South Curson Avenue* | Miracle Mile

Project facts


Address: 620 S Curson Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JH Snyder


Architect: MVE


Residential: 285 units


Height: 210ft (64m)


Floors: 21


July 22:


Wilshire & Curson by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## FelixMadero

Always the same and few projects...


----------



## geoking66

*Hollywood & Gower* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 6100 Hollywood Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: HKS


Residential: 220 units


Retail: 3,270 s.f. (304 sqm)


Height: 252ft (77m)


Floors: 22


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Pendry Hotel and Residences* | West Hollywood

Official website: https://www.pendry.com/west-hollywood

Project facts


Address: 8430 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Combined


Architect: EYRC


Residential: 40 units


Hotel: 149 rooms


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Floors: 8


August 28:


IMG_5266 by Blake Alexander, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lucas Museum of Narrative Art* | Exposition Park

Official website: http://lucasmuseum.org

Project facts


Address: 3800 S Vermont Avenue


Status: Under construction


Architect: MAD


Museum: 300,000 s.f. (27,871 s.f.)


Height: 115ft (35m)


Floors: 4


September 2:


Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Albany* | Pico-Union

Project facts


Address: 1330 W Pico Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: Sandstone


Architect: HOK


Hotel: 730 rooms


Height: 480ft (146m)


Floors: 37


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*5th & Hill* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1330 W Pico Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: JMF


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 31 units


Hotel: 190 rooms


Retail: 29,000 s.f. (2,694 sqm)


Height: 784ft (239ft)


Floors: 53


Renderings:


----------



## Yackemflaber68




----------



## Yackemflaber68

Yackemflaber68 said:


> View attachment 20020


Photo was taken by me


----------



## geoking66

*Century Plaza* | Century City

Official website: https://www.thecenturyplaza.com

Project facts


Address: 2025 Avenue of the Stars


Status: Under construction


Developer: Woodridge


Architect: Pei Cobb Freed


Residential: 353 units


Hotel: 400 rooms


Retail: 93,000 s.f. (8,640 sqm)


Height: 600ft, 600ft (183m, 183m)


Floors: 46, 46


September 19:


Two twin 46 story condo towers u/c at Century Plaza Hotel development in Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*8850 Sunset Boulevard* | West Hollywood









































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/925333/mo...-of-viper-room-development-for-s-sunset-strip


----------



## jcastro805

^^well that is an interesting building!


----------



## AndrzGln

Really cool building


----------



## pesto

Yes; what you would expect from a Pritzker winner. 

It was proposed about a year ago. You wonder if Emerson College, also on Sunset about 5 miles east, was a first trial and now he is getting more complex and employing more materials, textures and patterns.


----------



## citysquared

looks like a very sexy post apocalyptic ruin, sign of the times. bravo morphosis.


----------



## star.scream

citysquared said:


> looks like a very sexy post apocalyptic ruin, sign of the times. bravo morphosis.


Hah, great comment!


----------



## geoking66

*11660 Santa Monica Boulevard* | Sawtelle

Project facts


Address: 11660 Santa Monica Boulevard


Status: Approved


Developer: United El Segundo


Architect: MVE/Landry


Residential: 180 units


Retail: 65,000 s.f. (6,039 sqm)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## pesto

Totally opposed. The problem with Hollywood is not cars. The problem is druggies, panhandlers and thugs, which means there isn't much investment except low-quality tourist crap for one-time visitors.

Moreover, Hollywood is a major east/west boulevard. Contrast this to, say 3rd St. Promenade in SaMo; or similar "cutesy downtowns" in other LA cities, which never were significant carriers of cars. Where are you pushing the traffic? Onto Selma or Sunset or Franklin? Better to close Selma and build a real walkable environment there.

Finally, what do you do to keep it from becoming a monster tent city?

Address these in detail with real solutions and then we can start to talk.


----------



## geoking66

*Century Plaza* | Century City

Official website: https://www.thecenturyplaza.com

Project facts


Address: 2025 Avenue of the Stars


Status: Under construction


Developer: Woodridge


Architect: Pei Cobb Freed


Residential: 353 units


Hotel: 400 rooms


Retail: 93,000 s.f. (8,640 sqm)


Height: 600ft, 600ft (183m, 183m)


Floors: 46, 46


January 20:











(@WonderlandPark3)


Rendering:


----------



## redspork02

urbanflight said:


> *LA Councilman Proposes Makeover For Hollywood Boulevard: Fewer cars, bike lanes, wider sidewalks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist’s rendering depicts proposed changes along Hollywood Boulevard, including wider sidewalks and fewer traffic lanes.(©Gensler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223465932544040960
> 
> 
> It could be even better if they make Hollywood Boulevard completely car-free, but it's a positive beginning kay:


Totally approve. Its a start to make area more pedestrian friendly. Attract better retail and clean up the area even more than in the past 15 years combined. 

Homelessness is a issue county wide. The City cannot let those issues halt it from moving forward with these types of projects (Broadway in DTLA, Venice Blvd "road diet").

Stop prioritizing cars over other modes.


----------



## redspork02

geoking66 said:


> *520 Mateo Street* | Arts District
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 520 Mateo Street
> 
> 
> Status: Approved
> 
> 
> Developer: Carmel
> 
> 
> Architect: Works Progress
> 
> 
> Residential: 475 units
> 
> 
> Office: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)
> 
> 
> Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)
> 
> 
> Height: 370ft (113m)
> 
> 
> Floors: 35
> 
> 
> Renderings:


Earth is moving on this project per Urbanize LA.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

First Hollywood Blvd, now Broadway in Downtown LA!! This time car free.

https://urbanize.la/post/city-la-explore-car-free-zone-broadway

As someone who lives on Broadway, i couldn't approve more


----------



## geoking66

*The Grand* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/204/the-grand

Project facts


Address: 100 S Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Frank Gehry


Residential: 436 units


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 215,000 s.f. (19,974 sqm)


Floors: 39, 20


January 29:


Grand Avenue 02326 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## pesto

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> First Hollywood Blvd, now Broadway in Downtown LA!! This time car free.
> 
> https://urbanize.la/post/city-la-explore-car-free-zone-broadway
> 
> As someone who lives on Broadway, i couldn't approve more


Hollywood, no, except in small areas and with derelict control. It's needed for moving traffic.

Bway maybe. it is not a major through street and there are many parallel streets that could handle traffic (especially if there is a crackdown on pedestrians crossing illegally, lingering in cross walks, defecating in the medians, etc.

But the main issue: what keeps Bway from becoming just like its neighbors to the east (Main, Los Angeles, San Pedro, Wall, Crocker, Towne, Stanford, Alameda, Central, 3rd through 7th, Industrial, just to name a few)? Centers of drugs, fecal matter, needles, attack dogs, graffiti, etc.)? Those streets are already car-free since the businesses are dead and those living DT know to keep away.

If we can guaranty zero derelicts, I'll buy in for zero cars and busses. Until then, I take the cars.


----------



## pesto

geoking66 said:


> *The Grand* | Downtown
> 
> Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ou...ing Grand Central Market area is quite short.


----------



## MarshallKnight

*LOS ANGELES | Projects &amp; Construction*

Sea of cranes in the sky over Westwood tonight, as UCLA builds a couple big student apartments in the Village.

(photo by me)


----------



## pesto

MarshallKnight said:


> Sea of cranes in the sky over Westwood tonight, as UCLA builds a couple big student apartments in the Village.
> 
> (photo by me)


Yes. The boom in student housing in anticipation of the Olympics is moving right along. I also get the sense that Westwood is more active than it has been in some time.

But no subway until 2027 while Metro wastes time and effort rethinking names and colors.


----------



## geoking66

*9200 Wilshire Boulevard* | Beverly Hills

Project facts


Address: 9200 Wilshire Boulevard


Status: Excavation


Developer: SHVO


Architect: MVE


Residential: 54 units


Retail: 6,650 s.f. (618 sqm)


Floors: 7


February 23:











(@WestCoastSupertall)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1000 Seward Street* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 1000 Seward Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Post/Plus


Architect: Hawkins Brown


Office: 136,000 s.f. (12,635 sqm)


Retail: 14,400 s.f. (1,338 sqm)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## pesto

geoking66 said:


> *1000 Seward Street* | Hollywood


This is pretty far south in Hollywood. It was an area of film processing, prop building and light industrial spaces. Now these areas are "repurposing" into housing, cafes, galleries, shops. The demand for office down there is a very good sign.


----------



## geoking66

*Miramar Hotel* | Santa Monica

Project facts


Address: 1133 Ocean Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: MSD


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 60 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Retail: 6,600 s.f. (613 sqm)


Height: 130ft (40m)


Floors: 10


Renderings:


----------



## pesto

Nice clean look. Continues the move from the older Santa Monica look toward the space ship look (SoFi Stadium, the Lucas Museum, the Waldorf, 8500 Burton, etc.). Also, I notice they had to add public accessibility and an off-site "affordable" housing location over on 2nd St.


----------



## geoking66

*6200 Sunset Boulevard* | Hollywood

Project facts


Address: 6200 Sunset Boulevard


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Hanover


Architect: Steinberg Hart


Residential: 270 units


Retail: 12,000 s.f. (1,115 sqm)


Floors: 7


February 24:











(@WestCoastSupertall)


Rendering:


----------



## MrAronymous

*1111 S. Hill St *
corner of 11th and Hill Street, Downtown Los Angeles
Magnus Property Pte Ltd., ASRI
Koichi Takada Architects, MVE + Partners
43-story tower with 319 condominiums
previous taller plan
status: proposed
year of delivery: 2025


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ That one is amazing! I hope they don't ruin the design with value-engineering


----------



## el palmesano

awsome project!


----------



## urbanflight

✅


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261356076731191297


> "Car-free streets boldly reclaim the public space from vehicles that contribute to staggering levels of carbon emissions and limit individuals' ability to exercise, relax, play, and gather in those area," reads the motion. "We need more room in our city for pedestrians, bikes, scooters, and public transport."


----------



## urbanflight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272560330602921984


> The Walk of Fame's master plan, part of an initiative called "Heart of Hollywood," calls for a variety of improvements to 1.8 miles of Hollywood Boulevard and Vine Street, including repairs and expansions of terrazzo sidewalks, new street trees and furniture, and pedestrian plazas.


----------



## Tucson2018

pesto said:


> Nice clean look. Continues the move from the older Santa Monica look toward the space ship look (SoFi Stadium, the Lucas Museum, the Waldorf, 8500 Burton, etc.). Also, I notice they had to add public accessibility and an off-site "affordable" housing location over on 2nd St.


This building would have looked even more awesome with 10 more floors attached. But God Forbid, this is Santa Monica, where there hasn't been a new high rise built since 1970.


----------



## Luke09

*A $2-billion condo-hotel complex bursting with gardens comes to Beverly Hills








A $2-billion condo-hotel complex bursting with gardens comes to Beverly Hills


A new plan shows lush greenery transforming the site surrounding the Beverly Hilton hotel, as well as two condo towers and another hotel building.




www.latimes.com











*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## MarshallKnight

Wilshire is on fire! Just created a thread to discuss today's news on Urbanize LA that Onni is developing LA's new tallest building outside Downtown in Miracle Mile:



> A year-and-a-half after purchase the Miracle Mile's landmark Wilshire Courtyard office complex, developer Onni Group has submitted an application to the City of Los Angeles to add a pair of high-rise buildings to the site.
> 
> Located at 5700 Wilshire Boulevard, the property is currently improved with a pair of six-story structures containing more than 1 million square feet of rentable space. Onni, which reportedly paid $630 million for the 1980s complex, is seeking approvals to renovate the southern portions of both buildings while demolishing the Wilshire Boulevard frontage to make way for the development of two interconnected high-rise buildings containing 1.8 million square feet of offices and 117,000 square feet of ground-floor retail uses. A full buildout of the plan would expand Wilshire Courtyard's occupiable square footage to 2.34 million.
> 
> Architecture firm Solomon Cordwell Buenz is designing the proposed development, which would include a 35-story, 565-foot-tall building fronting Curson Avenue to the west and a larger 41-story, 655-foot-tall building facing Masselin Avenue to the east. New parking for over 2,600 vehicles would be built on seven levels at the foot of the towers, adding to a three-level, approximately 2,000-car garage that already exists beneath the property.
> 
> Renderings depict the proposed towers as contemporary high-rise structures, wrapped by glass curtain walls and connected by landscaped skybridges. Existing patios and landscaped courtyards would be left in place around the property, while the building's northern, western, and eastern street frontages would be activated by uses including a grocery store, a health club, and restaurant space.
> 
> Onni Group would require several discretionary entitlements from the City of Los Angeles prior to starting construction on the project, including the approval of a zone change and a master conditional use permit.
> 
> The proposed development, if completed, would result in two of the tallest buildings in Los Angeles outside of Downtown. [...]












More renderings in the new thread.


----------



## aquaticko

2,600 new parking spaces?!?


----------



## MarshallKnight

aquaticko said:


> 2,600 new parking spaces?!?


Yeah... maybe I should have led with that. ~4600 total parking spaces is absolutely absurd. The site is only 0.4 miles from the Fairfax station and 0.6 miles from the La Brea station, one of which is all but guaranteed to become and interchange station for the D (Purple) and Crenshaw North lines, meaning that this will be one of the most transit accessible offices in the entire region.

For comparison, the Century Plaza Towers in Century City sit on top of a ~5000 car garage, which Wikipedia describes as one of the world's largest. But of course, when those towers were built, the currently U/C subway station was still five decades away.


----------



## Luke09

*L.A. City Council Approves 2110 Bay Street Development*
*Office space, housing, and retail proposed in the Arts District








L.A. City Council Approves 2110 Bay Street Development


The Los Angeles City Council has signed off on plans from Jade Enterprises to redevelop a nearly two-acre property next to the Arts District's Soho Warehouse with a combination of housing, offices, and retail space.




urbanize.la












*


----------



## milquetoast

Luke09 said:


> *A $2-billion condo-hotel complex bursting with gardens comes to Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $2-billion condo-hotel complex bursting with gardens comes to Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> A new plan shows lush greenery transforming the site surrounding the Beverly Hilton hotel, as well as two condo towers and another hotel building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Why is this 2 BILLION?*


----------



## aquaticko

^^Those are money trees they're planting on the balconies.


----------



## FelixMadero

OMG always the same projects in this thread...


----------



## MarshallKnight

FelixMadero said:


> OMG always the same projects in this thread...


Ha, that's fair. Us LA locals get most of our news from blogs like Urbanize.LA and Curbed LA (RIP); there's a lot of activity, but it takes a pretty significant project to merit migrating the information here. Here's one that I'm pretty excited about, from Urbanize:

*



Apartment Tower Tops Out at Wilshire and Hoover

Click to expand...

*


> A year-and-a-half after breaking ground, co-developers Hankey Capital and Jamison Services, Inc. have completed vertical construction of a new apartment tower in Koreatown.
> 
> 
> 
> (Hankey Investment Company)
> 
> The project, now branded as Kurve on Wilshire, is located at the southwest corner of Wilshire Boulevard and Hoover Street. The 25-story building will eventually feature 644 apartments above a 1,100-car parking garage and 15,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space.
> 
> Large Architecture designed the development, includes a six-level podium capped by a landscaped amenity deck. While the interior of the podium structure will house parking, its appearance is masked by apartments along its Wilshire-facing exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> (LARGE Architecture)
> 
> The tower above has an amorphous footprint and tiered building heights, specifically designed to limit shading on Lafayette Park.
> 
> Most of the building's apartments will come in studio, one-, and two-bedroom floor plans, although the project will also include two- and three-bedroom penthouses. Rents are expected to start at $2,200 per month - an increase from the $2000 per month anticipated when the project broke ground in 2019.
> 
> Completion is on pace to occur in 2021.


I drove by the other day and it's insanely prominent when approaching from Downtown. It's a big piece of the puzzle in eventually merging the DTLA skyline with Wilshire Center and Koreatown.


----------



## BenFerro




----------



## Tucson2018

FelixMadero said:


> OMG always the same projects in this thread...


If the California Coastal Commission, which will not allow any high rises along the California Coastline, were ever to cancel that policy, this would be one of the busiest threads on skyscrapercity. Yes, for a metro area of 16-18 million, there should be at least 50 cranes in the air at any time.


----------



## MikeVegas

Like Miami?


----------



## JohnDee

Tucson2018 said:


> If the California Coastal Commission, which will not allow any high rises along the California Coastline, were ever to cancel that policy, this would be one of the busiest threads on skyscrapercity. Yes, for a metro area of 16-18 million, there should be at least 50 cranes in the air at any time.


Hmm.. that would lead to the ocean wall effect though, and NIMBY's would never allow that.


----------



## MikeVegas

JohnDee said:


> Hmm.. that would lead to the ocean wall effect though, and NIMBY's would never allow that.


Right, like Miami.


----------



## Tucson2018

Mplsuptown said:


> Right, like Miami.


And what in tarnation is wrong with that!!! It's certainly wouldn't hurt to allow one coastal city south of Malibu to allow 40-50 story high rises, like Venice Beach. One small collection of high risea in one of those cites, would that be so intolerable???


----------



## MikeVegas

Tucson2018 said:


> And what in tarnation is wrong with that!!! It's certainly wouldn't hurt to allow one coastal city south of Malibu to allow 40-50 story high rises, like Venice Beach. One small collection of high risea in one of those cites, would that be so intolerable???


Are you reading between the lines? Where did I say anything was wrong. Please learn to read and interpret correctly.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Just as Pesto says that Bunker Hill should be renamed after Frank Gehry, thanks to Disney Concert Hall, The Grand, and The Colburn School, the same could be said for Eric Owen Moss and the Hayden Tract/North Baldwin Hills. Per Urbanize, he's got a new tower planned just a couple blocks from the Wrapper, at 5850 W JEFFERSON BLVD (new project thread):








































> Just west of Metro's La Cienega/Jefferson Station, curving steel ribbons are being hoisted into place at the site of a new office tower from developer Samitaur Constructs and architect Eric Owen Moss. Now, the same project team will attempt a similar project less than one block south.
> 
> The proposed development, which is scheduled for review at the November 19 meeting of the Los Angeles City Planning Commission, is slated to replace a surface parking lot at 5850 W. Jefferson Boulevard. Plans call for the construction of a *22-story building featuring nearly 345,000 square feet of office space above a four-level, 908-car subterranean parking garage.*
> 
> Moss's design for 5850 Jefferson calls for a circular footprint at the lower floors of the building which gradually taper and twist into a rectangular form on its upper levels. The glass-clad tower would be set back behind roughly* 66,000 square feet of greenscape, which is described as a "park-like" setting.*
> 
> A staff report to the City Planning Commission recommends that the project should be approved in its current form. Requested entitlements include relief from a 75-foot height-restriction for the property.
> 
> While the proposed tower may go beyond the zoning limits previously envisioned by City Planners, the height of the building would not be precedent setting for the surrounding community.
> 
> The other Samitaur and Eric Owen Moss project - Wrapper - will rise 17 stories in height, creating more than 170,000 square feet of offices for rent on what was previously a surface parking lot.
> 
> The 5850 Jefferson project, with a *320-foot peak height*, would go beyond the profile of Wrapper, matching the scale of the neighboring Arq apartment tower at the Cumulus District - a mixed-use complex consisting of more than 1,200 apartments and retail space.


There's also a recap of the other projects in development around the La Cienega/Jefferson Station in the article. That area is absolutely booming, and is starting to form its own little skyline. Exciting times.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Plans Revised For Residences At 9908 Santa Monica Boulevard, Beverly Hills.








*

Revised plans have been proposed for a new mixed-use residential project at 9908 Santa Monica Boulevard in Beverly Hills, Los Angeles. The project proposal includes the development of mixed-use housing at the former site of the Friars Club.

GPI Companies is the project developer. Steinberg Hart is responsible for the design concepts and construction.

When approved in 2020, the project proposed to bring residences to a four-story building rising from the currently vacant lot. The residences were offered as a mix of 25 one-bedroom, two-bedroom, three-bedroom, and four-bedroom units. The floor plans would range from 1,124 square feet to 4,044 square feet. Commercial space spanning an area of 13,000 square feet will be created on the ground floor. A three-level parking garage with a capacity of 176 cars will be designed at the basement level.

Revised plans reveal fewer but bigger condominiums. The project now proposes 17 condominiums offered as a mix of two-bedroom, three-bedroom, four-bedroom, and five-bedroom units. The floor plans range from 3,080 square feet to 6,991 square feet. The building design will allow direct elevator and stairway access into each residence. Additionally, the square footage of on-site retail has been cut to 12,560 square feet, and the number of proposed parking has been reduced to 148 stalls.

The design of the project comes from New York-based Thomas Juul-Hansen and is largely the same as the concept approved in 2020. However, the building has replaced amenity space at street level with one residential unit. Private pools at the rear yard and on the second floor have been added.

The estimated construction timeline has not been announced yet.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Hotel+Housing Complex Proposed At 8850 Sunset Boulevard In West Hollywood, Los Angeles.








*

A hotel+housing complex development takes a step forward in West Hollywood at 8850 Sunset Boulevard. The project proposal includes new details and an updated project timeline for the proposed hotel and housing complex at the site of the landmark Viper room.

Silver Creek Development Co. is the property developer. Culver City-based architecture firm Morphosis is managing the design concepts and construction.











Named for its address, 8850 Sunset Boulevard will bring a new fifteen-story building featuring a hotel with 115 rooms and 31 market-rate condominiums. The building will yield a built-up area of 240,000 square feet. The complex will have allotted areas for meeting space, retail, and amenities. Additionally, ten units will be offered as affordable housing. A five-level parking garage spanning an area of 180,000 square feet with a capacity of 240 vehicles will be developed on the site. The complex will offer a terrace deck and landscaped open areas.

The building facade will rise to a height of 200 feet. Renderings reveal a facade designed in glass facing Sunset Boulevard, housing the hotel lobby, restaurant space, digital signage, and the entrance to the Viper Room.










Though it is being built as a single development, the project will include separate residential and hotel buildings located on the east and west sides of the site, framing a 120-foot opening that is the project’s signature architectural element. The two buildings will be unified by a bridge structure on the top levels of the building, which will include additional restaurant space, amenity decks, and swimming pools for residents and hotel guests.

Silver Creek Development Co. acquired the project site in 2017 for $80 million. The new development will replace the Viper Room as well as billboards, parking, and a handful of other small commercial buildings.










Construction is expected to begin in 2022 and conclude in 2025. The property site is located toward the south side of the Sunset Strip between Larrabee Street and San Vicente Boulevard.


----------



## Hudson11

@MarciuSky2 Please post the link to the articles in all of your posts and only quote a paragraph otherwise they will be deleted. DO NOT copy + paste whole articles here.


----------



## MarciuSky2

Hudson11 said:


> @MarciuSky2 Please post the link to the articles in all of your posts and only quote a paragraph otherwise they will be deleted. DO NOT copy + paste whole articles here.


Okay !!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*New $500M Skyscraper Proposed For Sunset Blvd. In Hollywood.



Redirect Notice





















*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That could become a new Hollywood icon like the Capitol Records Building


----------



## MarshallKnight

MarciuSky2 said:


> New $500M Skyscraper Proposed For Sunset Blvd. In Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Absolutely love this. Is it a little wacky, maybe even kitsch? Sure. But this is Hollywood, home to the Cineramadome, the Egyptian and the Chinese. Architectural wackiness is a Hollywood staple. 

I am skeptical the funicular sees the light of day but if it survives, it’ll be a hell of a view.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Multi-Family Housing Proposed At 728-736 S Manhattan Place, Koreatown, Los Angeles.








*










Multi-Family Housing Proposed At 728-736 S Manhattan Place, Koreatown, Los Angeles


The new construction will span an area of 61,000 square feet. The apartment building will offer a mix of 60 studios, three-bedroom, and four-bedroom units.



layimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Construction finally begins for big apartment complex at 8th & Western.








*




https://urbanize.city/la/post/koreatown-800-western-construction/amp


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Proposed Arts District office tower starts to move forward.








*









Proposed Arts District office tower starts to move forward


An environmental study published earlier this week by the Los Angeles Department of City Planning offers a sign of progress for Continuum Partners and Platinum Equity' latest office building in the Arts District.




urbanize.city


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Onni's new Hollywood apartments start to rise on Santa Monica Boulevard.




































Onni's new Hollywood apartments start to rise on Santa Monica Boulevard


A half-year after resuming work on Santa Monica Boulevard, Onni Group is now filling out the concrete podium of its first Hollywood apartment building.




urbanize.city




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Moxy And AC Hotel Tower Completed In Downtown Los Angeles.



























Moxy and AC Hotel Tower Completed In Downtown Los Angeles


The hotel tower will be split between a 380-room Moxy Hotel and a 347-room AC Hotel, yielding a total built-up area of 600,000 square feet.



layimby.com




*


----------



## aquamaroon

CGI Render video of The Star proposal for Hollywood on Sunset courtesy of John Kay






Edit: the unedited video from Mad (similar but just putting in for the sake of completeness)






Netflix, Disney+, HBO Max, Apple TV+, Amazon Prime... any of you guys looking for an absolute showstopper skyscraper to have the best Hollywood Headquarters in the Entertainment Business?? lol


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Milender White Breaks Ground on LA Student Housing.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1993498
> 
> 
> The 157-unit property will serve students enrolled at the nearby University of Southern California.
> 
> Milender White has broken ground on Hub on Campus L.A.-Figueroa, a 157-unit community in Los Angeles, dedicated to students at the University of Southern California. The developer is also working with Core Spaces, Amplify Development Co. and architects from Antunovich & Associates to complete the project before the 2023 fall semester.
> 
> Located at the intersection of 28th St. and Figueroa, the property will encompass 292,683 square feet across seven floors. Planned amenities include social spaces, a gym and a swimming pool, as well as 115 below-grade parking spaces. The property will also include 18 affordable and workforce units.
> 
> The development site is within a mile of the University of South Carolina and some 6 miles from Central Los Angeles.
> 
> The student housing market has steadily improved its outlook this year as vaccines continued to be distributed across the U.S., according to a Yardi Matrix report. Rents were up 1.2 percent year-over-year in April, a 60-basis point uptick over the previous month. Rates are expected to remain stable or increase slightly as students return to campuses.
> 
> In addition, NMHC estimates long-term activity growth in student housing development. A recent report forecasts a 0.8 percent annual increase in student beds, which are expected to reach 9.2 million by 2031.
> 
> Investors are capitalizing on the market’s steady recovery. Earlier this month, Blackstone and Landmark Properties launched a $784 joint venture with the purpose of acquiring eight student housing communities across the U.S.


*Core Spaces Secures Loan for LA Student Housing Project.*
Core Spaces has secured construction financing for the development of its second student housing property serving students at the University of Southern California. Hub on Campus II, also known as Hub on Campus Los Angeles – Figueroa, will have 157 units and 577 beds when it is completed in time for fall 2023. 










Core Spaces Secures Loan for LA Student Housing Project


The 577-bed property will serve the University of Southern California.



www.multihousingnews.com


----------



## MarshallKnight

aquamaroon said:


> Netflix, Disney+, HBO Max, Apple TV+, Amazon Prime... any of you guys looking for an absolute showstopper skyscraper to have the best Hollywood Headquarters in the Entertainment Business?? lol


It sure seems built to attract the “new money” tech media companies, but Netflix, WarnerMedia, Apple and Amazon have all made recent commitments to their LA-area headquarters, and of course Disney has their own studio lot. But that doesn’t mean one couldn’t make a move before too long. 

Apple is spread across a couple of buildings in Culver City and might want to consolidate into a single, larger building. We know they’re on the look out for production space, which might give us a clue — if they find a production home in the South Bay, for instance, I think they’ll stay in Culver, but if they find it in, say, Burbank then moving the headquarters to Hollywood might be ideal.

I don’t know the structure of Netflix’s deal at their Sunset/Van Ness headquarters, but the last time I was there, a few employees complained that the building had already become overcrowded. It was like a five minute wait just to catch an elevator! So if they’re feeling hemmed in, I could see them making a move… or just snapping up a second HQ just across the street.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Construction kicks off for mixed-use building at Santa Monica & Barrington.





















https://urbanize.city/la/post/sawtelle-11701-santa-monica-breaks-ground/amp


*


----------



## Frederick99

I live six blocks east from Gower and Sunset. I walk there every single day and the Star Tower project, which I love, would beautifully weld the now interrupted vertical effect of the recent developments on Sunset Blvd. This way a "continuum" effect would be achieved through the sequence of new iconic architectures such as the Netflix bldg, the Netflix Epic Bldg, the Emerson College bldg, the renovated Technicolor/Gower Studios bldg. The only eye sore - along with some remaining old structures such as one-story buildings with abandoned liquor stores as well as some sad looking motels - is the unbearably ugly high rise at 5939 Sunset Blvd (at Sunset and Gordon). I still don't understand how the city administration allowed the construction of a horror that one would expect to find in the alianating outskirts built around Moscow in 1980's Cold-War Communist Soviet Union. Yet, it was finished in the year 2015. 
So, if for any reason, the project of the Star Building was not to be approved by the City of Los Angeles, we should organize a protest and demand the demolishing of the Soviet Tower that's right next to it.


----------



## MikeVegas

MarshallKnight said:


> It sure seems built to attract the “new money” tech media companies, but Netflix, WarnerMedia, Apple and Amazon have all made recent commitments to their LA-area headquarters, and of course Disney has their own studio lot. But that doesn’t mean one couldn’t make a move before too long.
> 
> Apple is spread across a couple of buildings in Culver City and might want to consolidate into a single, larger building. We know they’re on the look out for production space, which might give us a clue — if they find a production home in the South Bay, for instance, I think they’ll stay in Culver, but if they find it in, say, Burbank then moving the headquarters to Hollywood might be ideal.
> 
> I don’t know the structure of Netflix’s deal at their Sunset/Van Ness headquarters, but the last time I was there, a few employees complained that the building had already become overcrowded. It was like a five minute wait just to catch an elevator! So if they’re feeling hemmed in, I could see them making a move… or just snapping up a second HQ just across the street.


If they put an antenna on top that was curved/bent, to look like a stem, it could look like an Apple from some vantage points.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Mplsuptown said:


> If they put an antenna on top that was curved/bent, to look like a stem, it could look like an Apple from some vantage points.


I'm afraid we both spoke too soon, as the LA Times and Hollywood Reporter report that Apple is expanding their current Culver City office footprint.



> Apple is building *two new connected facilities along National and Venice Boulevards in what will be a more than 550,000-square-foot headquarters* for its teams across the region, the company said Friday. The new offices are planned to be 100 percent powered by renewable energy and incorporate sustainable building features, and will encourage public transport with its close proximity to Ivy Station. Apple will also offer shuttle service to the new buildings and assistance for cyclists.


Not a lot of details, but the description and image seem to suggest this campus will replace all or most of the large single-story retail building (I believe it's a furniture showroom) along Venice Blvd in between National and the Helms Bakery complex.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*City Planning Commission Approved Project At 676 South Mateo, Arts District, Los Angeles*


















City Planning Commission Approved Project At 676 South Mateo, Arts District, Los Angeles


The building will feature 185 live-work apartments, including 21 low-income affordable units.



layimby.com


----------



## b88bn333

*Design refresh for Hollywood's Sunset + Wilcox office complex*
*The project would replace a Staples at 6450 Sunset Boulevard*










A final environmental study released by the Los Angeles Department City Planningrepresents another milestone for the Sunset + Wilcox development, which would replace a Staples office supply store and several smaller commercial buildings at 6450 Sunset Boulevard. The proposed development, announced in March 2020, calls for the construction of a 15-story building featuring roughly 431,000 square feet of offices above 12,386 square feet of ground-floor retail space.
Gensler is designing the proposed 275-foot-tall building, which remains similar in form, but has undergone several revisions since last seen in late 2020. Per the environmental study, the project has made changes as a result of feedback provided by the city's Urban Design Studio, including swapping out the “distinctive, softly luminous material and wood screens," in favor of solid materials alternating between frosted and clear panels. Likewise, the mass timber wrapping the upper floors of the building have been discarded and replaced by clear and frosted materials, held together by a steel frame. Tiered building heights remain unchanged, providing a reduction in scale facing Sunset Boulevard, and approximately 22,000 square feet of landscaped terrace decks for use by tenants.
Other changes to the project include a slight reduction in the amount of proposed parking from 1,291 stalls to 1,179 stalls.

According to the environmental study, construction of Sunset + Wilcox development is expected to be completed in 2026, contingent on the approval of discretionary approvals by the City of Los Angeles, including a height district change and the approval of a vesting tentative tract map.
The project joins a number of ground-up developments slated for the stretch of Sunset Boulevard between Vine Street and Highland Avenue, including the $1-billion Crossroads Hollywood complex, a proposed Art Deco hotel at Cahuenga Boulevard, and an apartment tower which would rise at the former site of Amoeba Music. Likewise, the Sunset + Wilcox complex follows a string of new office developments in Hollywood, many of which have been built by Hudson Pacific Properties and Kilroy Realty Corporation.
Millennium Partners, the developer behind Sunset + Wilcox, is also seeking to build a $1-billion skyscraper complex adjacent to the Capitol Records Building and Pantages Theatre.


----------



## b88bn333

*Flythrough video previews all options for Metro's C Line extension to Torrance*
*Should it run down Hawthorne Boulevard or stick to the right-of-way?
























*
For years, Metro has proposed to extend the C Line from its current terminus along Marine Avenue just west of the 405 Freeway by 4.5 miles, with new stations planned near the South Bay Galleria and the Torrance Transit Center. Anticipated ridership ranges between 4,700 and 5,400 daily passengers, and the he project has been allocated roughly $891 million in local sales tax revenue as a result of Measures R and M.
The extension is intended to either continue within its existing right-of-way, the Metro-owned Harbor Subdivision, or briefly jump east across the freeway to travel within the wide median of Hawthorne Boulevard (itself a former streetcar route). As we reported earlier this month, Metro is studying three potential build options within those corridors, including:

a mix of elevated and street-level track within the Harbor Subdivision
a trench within the Harbor Subdivision; and
a fully elevated alignment along Hawthorne Boulevard.





*

*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Grimshaw Reveals Designs for a Studio Production “Vertical Campus” in the Arts District of Los Angeles.

















*

Grimshaw Architects has revealed the design for a 16-soundstage studio production campus for the independent company East End Studios. Located on a 15-acre former industrial site in the Arts District in Los Angeles, the campus will provide creative workplace buildings and production support spaces connected via a series of outdoor terraces and walkways. The project responds to its location and context by moving away from the traditional studio layout and instead opting to create a “vertical campus”. This composition creates a more open public relationship with the downtown neighborhood while ensuring that all campus facilities are well connected.









Grimshaw Reveals Designs for a Studio Production “Vertical Campus” in the Arts District of Los Angeles


Grimshaw has revealed the design for a 16-soundstage studio production campus in the Arts District in Los Angeles.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarshallKnight

b88bn333 said:


> *Flythrough video previews all options for Metro's C Line extension to Torrance*
> *Should it run down Hawthorne Boulevard or stick to the right-of-way?
> 
> View attachment 3739441
> 
> View attachment 3739442
> 
> View attachment 3739443
> *
> For years, Metro has proposed to extend the C Line from its current terminus along Marine Avenue just west of the 405 Freeway by 4.5 miles, with new stations planned near the South Bay Galleria and the Torrance Transit Center. Anticipated ridership ranges between 4,700 and 5,400 daily passengers, and the he project has been allocated roughly $891 million in local sales tax revenue as a result of Measures R and M.
> The extension is intended to either continue within its existing right-of-way, the Metro-owned Harbor Subdivision, or briefly jump east across the freeway to travel within the wide median of Hawthorne Boulevard (itself a former streetcar route). As we reported earlier this month, Metro is studying three potential build options within those corridors, including:
> 
> a mix of elevated and street-level track within the Harbor Subdivision
> a trench within the Harbor Subdivision; and
> a fully elevated alignment along Hawthorne Boulevard.


This might be more appropriate for the transport thread, but I just need to re-iterate some of the comments I left on Urbanize. I am so worried that the fact the South Bay Transit Center has already been built — on the backside of the Galleria, facing a single-family neighborhood, instead of at the intersection of Hawthorne and Artesia — will be used to justify putting the Metro station in the existing ROW instead of on Hawthorne where it would serve more existing business and could potentially drive the corridor's redevelopment. 

What they should do is relocate the Transit Center to the other side of the mall, so it can sit next to a Hawthorne Blvd station. That may sound wasteful, but it's a glorified bus stop with a handful of stalls — a drop in the bucket compared to the light rail line. Let's not let the tail wag the dog here!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*A wild-sounding immersive LED entertainment venue is joining SoFi Stadium at Hollywood Park.








*





















SoFi Stadium, host venue of Super Bowl LVI and anchoring site of the 2028 Summer Olympics, is getting a flashy new neighbor at Hollywood Park, the burgeoning behemoth of an entertainment complex-slash-mixed-use development located at the old Hollywood Park racetrack near Los Angeles International Airport in Inglewood, California.


As recently announced, Cosm, a global experiential media and immersive technology company, has signed on to open its first-ever public venue at Hollywood Park, the largest urban development of its kind in the Western United States. Featuring a roughly 87-foot diameter LED dome, the planned 65,000-square-foot venue will rise within Hollywood Park’s sprawling retail district and is designed by the Los Angeles office of Dallas–headquartered HKS Architects, which also designed SoFi Stadium.

Construction work on the yet-to-be-named, planetarium-esque venue is set to kick-off this fall, ahead of next year’s partial completion of phase one of Hollywood Park’s retail district. Per a press announcement shared this week with _AN_, a bulk (323,000 square feet) of the retail district’s first phase, totaling a half-million square feet, will open to visitors next spring.









An immersive LED entertainment venue coming soon to Hollywood Park


Cosm, an experiential media and technology company. has announced plans to open an immersive entertainment venue next to SoFi Stadium.




www.archpaper.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*George Lucas’ Los Angeles museum delayed until 2025.*

*The opening of the Lucas Museum of Narrative Art, a 300,000 sq ft, five-storey development that will also act as the gateway to Exposition Park in the south of Los Angeles, has been pushed back to 2025.*
Chinese architect MAD’s design for the museum were unveiled in 2016, and construction began in 2018 with a completion deadline of 2021.

The 11-acre campus will contain galleries, two state-of-the-art theatres and spaces for learning, dining, retail and events.


















George Lucas’ Los Angeles museum delayed until 2025 - Global Construction Review


The opening of the Lucas Museum of Narrative Art, a 300,000 sq ft, five-storey development that will also act as the gateway to Exposition Park in the south of Los Angeles, has been pushed back to 2025.




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## b88bn333

*Toyota of Hollywood owners proposed high-rise redevelopment*
*Apartments and offices would rise from a 3.7-acre site at 6000 Hollywood Boulevard*











A car dealership which has long occupied a prominent site on Hollywood Boulevard could be razed and redeveloped with a mixed-use, high-rise complex, according to plans being submitted today to the City of Los Angeles.
The Sullivan family, owners of the Toyota of Hollywood dealership at 6000 W. Hollywood Boulevard, will seek approvals to redevelop the 3.7-acre site with a series of buildings featuring a combination of housing and commercial space. The site would be punctuated by a 35-story residential tower to the east and a six-story office building to the west.
Between, plans call for a series of low-rise buildings, described as a residential village, lined by new public plazas, shops, and restaurants at the ground level. The high-rise and low-rise structures all include setbacks and terrace decks to provide additional private open spaces for tenants, including an elevated amenity deck with a clubhouse and a rooftop pool and spa in the proposed tower.



“We have envisioned a truly mixed-use campus where people will be able to live, work, and play right on Hollywood Boulevard,” said Mike Sullivan in a news release. “We believe this development will extend the great energy of Hollywood Boulevard farther east and offer a new gathering place for Hollywood residents and visitors. The composition of a low-rise village as a counterpoint to the denser structures proposed at either end of the project enables an urban-scaled framed view to emerge within the pedestrian-oriented heart of the project."
The project, which in addition to the dealership site will also include a smaller residential building fronting Carlton Way to the south, will include a total of 350 residential units - 44 of which will be set aside for rent as affordable housing at the very low-income level. Plans also call for 136,000 square feet of offices, approximately 23,800 square feet of retail space (including a 6,000-square-foot space to replace the existing dealership), and parking for 971 vehicles.
OfficeUntitled is designing the Toyota redevelopment, which is intended to evoke the canyons of the Hollywood Hills.
“Our design will bring the curving nature of the Hollywood Hills down into the basin,” said project representative Brian Lewis. “The low-rise village scheme enables us to create a suburban atmosphere in an entirely urban setting for those residents.”
6100 

The open spaces incorporated into the project are expected to host community-serving functions such as food trucks, movie screenings, farmers' markets, and musical performances.
A timeline for the project has not been announced.
The Toyota site sits less than one block from the eastern terminus of the Hollywood Walk of Fame, an area which has seen thousands of apartments displace parking lots within the past decade. While the new tower would eclipse the height of neighboring properties, there is already a precedent for height nearby. One block south, a high-rise was built as part of Kilroy Realty's Columbia Square redevelopment, and additional towers have been approved to replace parking lots next to the Fonda Theatre and the Lombardi House.


----------



## b88bn333

*Developer completes acquisition of Sunset-Highland site for $44M*
*The property is slated for a 13-story office and entertainment complex*











The media company seeking to build a massive office and entertainment complex at the intersection of Sunset Boulevard and Highland Avenue in Hollywood has finished assembling its development site with a $44 million acquisition.


CMNTY Culture, founded by music producer Philip Lawrence and business manager Thomas St. John, began its project last year by acquiring a parcel at 6767 W. Sunset Boulevard for $9.1 million. The company recently closed on a $44 million purchase of three remaining parcels at the project site, according to a release from Parkview Financial, which provided financing.
“This loan provided Parkview Financial the opportunity to finance a land assemblage on one of the most visible corners in Hollywood at Sunset and Highland,” said Parkview founder and chief executive officer Paul Rahimian in a news release. “Over recent years, media, tech, and entertainment companies have continued to intensify their presence in Hollywood and we believe this well-conceived and architecturally stunning project can be a competitive product offering in this market.”
Designed by HKS and landscape designer Hood Design Studio, the proposed CMNTY Culture Campus would feature

50,000 square feet of music studio/production space
430,000 square feet of creative office space
4,400 square feet of retail space
10,000 square feet of artist hospitality space
10,000 square feet of education and performance space
500-seat outdoor performance venue


Plans also call for an open-air terrace deck at the building's fifth floor.
The proposed 13-story development is expected to cost more than $500 million. A construction timeline has not been announced.


----------



## b88bn333

*TenTen Hollywood moves forward at 1121-1149 N Gower Street*
*Amidi Group to redevelop surface parking with 169 apartments*











In a unanimous vote, the Los Angeles City Planning Commission has signed off on a proposal from Redwood City-based real estate development firm Amidi Group latest TenTen-branded apartment complex in Hollywood.


TenTen Hollywood - slated for a 1.26-acre site at 1121-1149 N. Gower Street, 6104-6124 W. Lexington Avenue, and 1124-1150 N. Lodi Place -would replace a surface parking lot with five- and six-story buildings containing 169 studio, one-, and two-bedroom apartments above 278 parking stalls on three subterranean levels.
Bijan & Associates is designing the housing complex, which is shown in architectural plans as a contemporary low-rise complex, capped with rooftop decks. Plans also call for a small courtyard area between the new construction and an existing production center, which is to be retained on the project site.
Construction of the proposed development is expected to occur in two phases, starting with a smaller building fronting Gower Street, followed by a larger structure at Lexington and Lodi, according to information included with the project's entitlement application.


The vote to approve TenTen Hollywood came against opposition from Veronica Lebron, of Hollywood Coalition for Responsible Development, who appealed both the project's vesting tentative tract map and an associated zoning administrator's determination. However, a response from a representative of Amidi Group identifies the appellant as an attorney with the Silverstein Law Firm.
The appeal argued that the project violates a number of local zoning regulations, and should be subject to a full environmental impact report. A staff response found no evidence for the claims, and recommended that the project move forward, albeit with minor changes to address clerical errors made in the zoning administrator's determination latter.


----------



## b88bn333

*Hotel-housing complex inches forward at 8240 Sunset Boulevard*
*Another Sunset Strip hotel could be on the way*











An initial study published this week by the City of West Hollywood offers up new details regarding The Harper, the latest hotel and housing complex planned for the Sunset Strip.


The proposed project from local real estate development and construction firm A.J. Khair, announced last year, would rise from a corner lot at 8240 Sunset Boulevard, replacing two small office buildings and a surface parking lot. In their place, plans call for a new building featuring a 167-room hotel in addition to 45 apartments, restaurants, shops, and various amenities.
The new apartments are planned in a mix of one- and two-bedroom units, and would include nine low-income affordable units in addition to 36 market rate units. The residential section of the property would feature a private courtyard for residents, with most units designed with at least two faces of exposure to permit natural lighting and cross ventilation.
The new hotel, in addition to guest accommodations, would feature 3,121 square feet of lobby space, meeting rooms, and service areas. Planned amenities include a rooftop pool deck, a cafe, a courtyard, and other lounge and garden areas shared with residents.


Commercial uses would include nearly 7,000 square feet of indoor space, located at street level and on the eighth floor, as well as outdoor dining areas.
AXIS/GFA is the project's executive architect, which would include seven- and nine-story buildings.
"The Project would include curved glass gateway elements, in addition to a floating corner street front courtyard with outdoor seating open to the Sunset Boulevard streetscape with an interior open-air courtyard and oculus open to the sky," reads a narrative included with the initial study. "The Project would incorporate landscape and greenery to create an organic appearance. The main hotel structure would float above the street level, both on Sunset Boulevard and North Harper Avenue, with both expansive openings and glass walls."
As with other recent hotel projects on the Sunset Strip, numerous digital signs are proposed for the exterior of the building.


According to the initial study, construction of the Harper is expected to occur over a 30-month period commencing in June 2023. That scheduled is contingent on the approval of project entitlements by the City of West Hollywood, including a general plan amendment, a zone change, and a development agreement.
The project's combination of a hotel, housing, and commercial uses within a single site represents a tried and true formula for the Sunset Strip, which has recently seen the completion of two similar projects: the Pendry Hotel & Residences and the Edition Hotel & Residences. Additional developments are slated for properties at 8850 and 9034 Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## b88bn333

*Construction goes vertical for L.A.'s largest supportive housing development*
*Weingart Center is building a 19-story tower at 6th and San Pedro*











After a year of digging, the arrival of a red tower crane indicates that construction is about to go vertical at the Weingart Center's new 19-story residential tower inDowntown Los Angeles.


The $164-million project, the largest permanent supportive housing development in the history of the City of Los Angeles, replaced a surface parking lot next to the Weingart Center headquarters at 555 S. Crocker Street. Weingart, in partnership with Chelsea Investment Corporation, will eventually create 278 studio and one-bedroom apartments, all of which would serve formerly homeless persons save for three manager's units. Plans also call for on-site supportive services, a ground-floor cafeteria, administrative offices, and subterranean parking for 15 vehicles.
AXIS/GFA the project's architect, basing its work off of an entitlement design by Joseph Wong Design Associates. Other members of the project team include Emmerson Construction, Swinerton Builders, and Project Management Advisors.
The finished product, depicting in renderings as a modern glass-and-steel tower, is expected to stand approximately 200 feet in height, towering above neighboring buildings surrounding the intersection of 6th and San Pedro Streets. 


Completion of the Weingart Center tower is expected in December 2023, at which point residents will be identified through the Los Angeles Coordinated Entry System.
Although the tower at 555 Crocker may be the largest building in the immediate for now, it is not the only high-rise Weingart Center has planned for the neighborhood. The non-profit is also partnering with Chelsea Investment on plans for a 12-story building on an abutting site and a second 19-story high-rise on a surface parking lot across 6th Street.


----------



## MrAronymous

What is that architecture 'style' and how can we make it so none of it is built anymore. Hideous.

A 'sleek' looking brick or plastered box with windows lined up in straight lines would look a million times better.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Parkview Financial Funds Multifamily Project And Four-Story Luxury Hotel In Woodland Hills.


















Parkview Financial Funds Multifamily Project and Four-Story Luxury Hotel In Woodland Hills


A 35-story high-rise apartment building with 650 units. The entitlements also allow for a four-story, 240-unit luxury hotel.



layimby.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Bjarke Ingels-designed Robert Day Sciences Center breaks ground at Claremont McKenna College.








*


























































































Bjarke Ingels-designed Robert Day Sciences Center breaks ground at Claremont McKenna College


Plans for a Bjarke Ingels-designed high-rise development near the L.A. River remain years away from fruition, the the starchitect will soon make his mark in another part of Southern California.




la.urbanize.city


----------



## tuckervlh

*Construction Progress on 35-Story, 520 Mateo Street, "Alloy" in the Arts District*


----------



## b88bn333

*City Planning Commission clears 13-story hotel at 6445 Sunset in Hollywood*











At its meeting yesterday, the Los Angeles City Planning Commission signed off on a local developer's plan to redevelop mid-century commercial building near the northwest corner of Sunset and Cahuenga Boulevards with a mid-rise hotel.

The proposed project from Highland Park-based developer NELA Homes, slated for a property at 6445 W. Sunset Boulevard, calls for the construction of a 13-story building featuring a 175-room hotel, 11,400 square feet of restaurant space, and a 72-car garage.
Archeon Group is designing the project, which would rise approximately 173 feet in height, with a restaurant space placed at the roof level. Renderings depicted the finished product with an exterior of glass and metal mesh screens facing Sunset Boulevard, masking above-grade parking.
The Commission's vote endorses the approval of a zone change, a 20 percent reduction in required automobile parking, and a conditional use permit for on-site alcohol sales. The requested zone change is subject to an additional approval by the Los Angeles City Council.
Pending those approvals, construction is expected to occur over a 22-month period concluding in 2024, according to an environmental study conducted for the project.

The project joins a budding hotel district centered on Selma Avenue to the north, where establishments such as the Dream Hollywood and Mama Shelter have opened in recent years. Also in the works is an Art Deco hotel tower on the opposite side of Sunset and Cahuenga and a mixed-use project which would combine a hotel with housing a block south on De Longpre Avenue.


----------



## b88bn333

*73 apartments with retail underway at 401 S Western Avenue in Koreatown*











In Koreatown, construction has commenced for a mixed-use apartment building at the former site of a car wash.
The project, now taking shape on a 25,000-square-foot site at 401 S. Western Avenue, will consist of a six-story building featuring 73 one- and two-bedroom apartments above nearly 7,000 square feet of ground-floor commercial space and subterranean parking and a two-level, 87-car subterranean parking garage.

Ennabe Properties, the project applicant, secured approvals using Transit Oriented Communities incentives to permit a larger building than otherwise allowed by zoning rules. In exchange, nine of the new apartments are to be set aside as deed-restricted affordable housing at the very low-income level for a period of 55 years.
Approved plans indicated that Syed Raza & Associates is designing 401 Western, which would include amenity decks at the podium and roof levels. Additional open space would be provided through balconies on the exterior of all units.

The under-construction project is the second attempt to redevelop the site at 4th Street and Western Avenue. In 2018, Ennabe received approvals for a smaller 57-unit apartment complex which would have also included street-level retail space.


----------



## b88bn333

*Grubb Properties proposes 151 apartments at 1200 N Vine Street in Hollywood*











A shuttered retail center in Hollywood is set for redevelopment with a mixed-use apartment complex, per an application submitted this week to the L.A. Department of City Planning.

Grubb Properties, a North Carolina-based real estate development firm, is seeking approvals to build a new seven-story building at 1200 N. Vine Street featuring 151 apartments above 3,690 square feet of ground-floor commercial space and parking for 87 vehicles.
Requested entitlements include density bonus incentives to permit a larger building with more housing than otherwise allowed by zoning rules. In exchange, 17 of the proposed studio, one-, and two-bedroom apartments would be set aside for rent as affordable housing at the very low-income level.
KTGY is designing 1200 Vine, which is depicted as a contemporary podium-type building with habitable uses and apartments wrapping above grade parking. Retail would line the property's Vine Street frontage, while a small plaza would face Lexington Avenue to the south. Plans also call for a podium-level amenity deck, and two additional amenity decks at the roof level.

Grubb Properties, which acquired the development site for $17 million in late 2021, will name the project "Link Apartments Vine" according to a brochure posted to its website. That brochure indicates that the total cost of the development will be approximately $92.2 million, with an expected completion date in 2025.
The project is one of a string of new housing developments from Grubb in the Los Angeles area, including another mixed-use apartment complex which would rise on Lankershim Boulevard in North Hollywood and 77-unit building planned just off of Olympic Boulevard in Koreatown.
The Vine Street site sits directly east across the street from a currently empty lot where the Cooper Family and Plus Development hope to build an eight-story, 109,000-square-foot office building. The property is also located a few blocks northeast of the Television Center campus on Santa Monica Boulevard, where a $600-million redevelopment with offices and soundstages was announced this week.


----------



## b88bn333

*Mixed-use development from Cityview topped out at 1800 W Beverly Boulevard*
*243 apartments with ground-floor retail*











Nine months after we last dropped in, the tower crane is gone at 1800 W. Beverly Boulevard, as vertical construction wraps up for a mixed-use apartment complex from Cityview.
The project, which sits on the south side of Beverly between Bonnie Brae Street and Burlington Avenue, consists of a six-story building that will feature 243 residential units, 3,500 square feet of ground-level retail space, and a 292-car garage at completion.

As a condition of approval for density bonus incentives permitting a larger structure than otherwise allowed by zoning rules, the mix of studio, one, and two-bedroom apartments will include 21 units of very low-income affordable housing. 
AC Martin is serving as the executive architect for 1800 Beverly, which is shown in renderings as a contemporary podium-type building. Planned amenities include a clubhouse, a gym, a yoga studio, a dog run, and a courtyard, and a pool.
Completion of 1800 Beverly is on pace to occur in 2023.

Cityview is also in the midst of construction at similar mixed-use and multifamily residential developments in Historic South-Central, Gardena, and Carthay. Additionally, the company recently initiated entitlements for a 441-unit apartment complex in Westchester.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Urbanize LA: Skanska plans Arts District office tower at 1811 E Sacramento Street*
*The 15-story building is being designed by Perkins&Will*
OCTOBER 06, 2022, 12:00PMSTEVEN SHARP









Aerial view of 1811 Sacramento Street









Courtyard of 1811 Sacramento Street









Aerial deck of 1811 Sacramento Street









View of 1811 Sacramento Street










Skanska plans Arts District office tower at 1811 E Sacramento Street


----------



## tuckervlh

*First component of Enlightenment Plaza begins work at 316 N Juanita Avenue*
*A large permanent supportive housing complex will rise near Vermont/Beverly Station*
OCTOBER 12, 2022, 11:30PM STEVEN SHARP









*Rendering of Enlightenment Plaza*
KFA Architecture









*Rendering of Enlightenment Plaza*
KFA Architecture 









*Central open space*
KFA Architecture 









*Site prep begins for Enlightenment Plaza*
Urbanize LA 









*Location of Enlightenment Plaza*
Google Maps 









First component of Enlightenment Plaza begins work at 316 N Juanita Avenue


Just northeast of the Vermont/Beverly subway station, work is beginning on what will eventually be one of the largest permanent supportive housing complexes in the City of Los Angeles.




la.urbanize.city


----------



## tuckervlh

*Draft EIR published for Dodger Stadium - Union Station gondola system*
*The 1.2-mile system could be operating by 2026*
OCTOBER 18, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZE LA








*View of gondola and Downtown skyline*
LA ART 









*Gondola stop at Union Station*
LA ART 









*Gondola stop at Chinatown Station*
LA ART 









*View of Dodger Stadium Station*
LA ART 









*View of Dodger Stadium Station*
LA ART









*Cabin view looking toward Downtown skyline*
LA ART 









*Cabin view looking toward Dodger Stadium Station*
LA ART 









*Support towers for proposed gondola system*
LA ART 









*Proposed route of the Union Station - Dodger Stadium gondola*
Aerial Rapid Transit Technologies


----------



## tuckervlh

*First look at Onni Group's Mid-Wilshire apartment tower*
*The 45-story building is being designed by MVE + Partners*
OCTOBER 18, 2022, 11:30 | AMSTEVEN SHARP | URBANIZE LA








First look at Onni Group's Mid-Wilshire apartment tower


An application just published by the L.A. Department of City Planning provides the first glimpse of the high-rise apartment tower that Onni Group hopes to bring to the Miracle Mile.




la.urbanize.city













*Aerial view of 708 Cloverdale looking southwest*
MVE + Partners 









*View looking southeast from Wilshire and Cloverdale*
MVE + Partners 









*Close-up of facade and rooftop of 708 Cloverdale*
MVE + Partners









*Street-level view from Cloverdale Avenue*
MVE + Partners 









*5350 Wilshire Boulevard*
CBRE


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects!


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## b88bn333

*Scaled back plan emerges mixed-use project at 568 Arizona Avenue in Santa Monica*
*Housing and retail could replace a 1970s office building*

OCTOBER 17, 2022










A presentation to the Santa Monica Architectural Review Board unveils a new look for a proposed mixed-use apartment complex from Cypress Equity Investments (CEI) at the intersection of 6th Street and Arizona Avenue.


The proposed project, located at 528 Arizona Avenue and 1302 6th Street, is envisioned as a six-story building featuring 80 studio, one-, two-, and three-bedroom apartments above 6,467 square feet of ground-floor commercial space and a two-level subterranean parking garage. While larger than the 1970s era office building than it would replace, the current plan is significantly smaller than CEI's original vision for the site, which had called for a taller seven-story edifice with up to 115 apartments.
The smaller scale also comes with a new design. The original concept by DFH Architects has been discarded in favor of new plans by Tighe Architecture, which calls for a contemporary podium-type building clad in smooth stucco and metal panels.
"The contemporary design is highlighted by an expressed plane with angular treatment on both the 6th Street and Arizona Avenue facades and broken at the corner that adds dimension and focus at this most visible part of the building," reads a staff report to the Architectural Review Board. "The building is further broken into simpler forms that areappropriately separated from each other. Balconies on both facades add depth andvariation to the elevations and are complemented by 'fish scale' vertical elements at the6th Street elevation."


Other features to the project would include a landscaped courtyard and a rooftop deck.
The presentation to the Architectural Review Board is for feedback purposes, and a vote on the design concept is not scheduled at this point in time.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Developer aims for 2023 groundbreaking at 717 N Hill Street*
*411 apartments + retail gain approval in Chinatown*
OCTOBER 20, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZE LA









Developer aims for 2023 groundbreaking at 717 N Hill Street


In Chinatown, investors looking to transform a large surface parking lot into housing and retail have received the blessing of the City of Los Angeles.




la.urbanize.city












View of 717 N Hill Street looking northwest
AC Martin








View of 717 N Hill Street looking northwest
AC Martin








View of 717 N Hill Street looking southwest
AC Martin








View of 717 N Hill Street looking southwest
AC Martin








View of courtyard at 717 N Hill Street
AC Martin








View of courtyard at 717 N Hill Street
AC Martin








Aerial view of 717 N Hill Street looking southeast
AC Martin








Aerial view of 717 N Hill Street looking northeast
AC Martin








715-719 N Hill Street - the property recently acquired by TRJLA, LLC
Google Maps








Site today
Photo by me









Site today
Photo by me


----------



## tuckervlh

*The True Cost of Parking in DTLA
And why the Walt Disney Concert Hall has 128 concerts per year. *
OCTOBER 17, 2022 | METAMODERNISM | YOUTUBE






Great video underscoring the unseen cost of prioritizing parking. Walt Disney Concert Hall most certainly helped build Grand Ave to what it is today, but at what cost? Would this money have been better spent creating affordable housing? Could the parking underneath Walt Disney Concert be something different?


----------



## Radlu

tuckervlh said:


> *Draft EIR published for Dodger Stadium - Union Station gondola*


This looks cool. The logistics are puzzling though. It's reported the gondola could move 5,000 people an hour. Trusting this is indeed per direction, it still seems paltry for a stadium that seats 56,000 people (with an average game attendance of roughly 47,000 in 2022). Perhaps that's acceptable when you factor in other modes of arrival (by shuttle bus, private car, ride-share and walking) but I wonder if the gondola is more tourist gimmick than real transit. If that's the case, so be it. Dodger Stadium is great, and yet getting in and out is hellish. I don't see that changing with this.


----------



## tuckervlh

Radlu said:


> This looks cool. The logistics are puzzling though. It's reported the gondola could move 5,000 people an hour. Trusting this is indeed per direction, it still seems paltry for a stadium that seats 56,000 people (with an average game attendance of roughly 47,000 in 2022). Perhaps that's acceptable when you factor in other modes of arrival (by shuttle bus, private car, ride-share and walking) but I wonder if the gondola is more tourist gimmick than real transit. If that's the case, so be it. Dodger Stadium is great, and yet getting in and out is hellish. I don't see that changing with this.


I completely agree. It is a sad excuse for a mass transit line meant to serve one of the largest stadiums in the US. The sunset subway would be the only means of mass transit that would alleviate traffic and provide the capacity needed.

With that being said, Elysian park (which surrounds Dodger Stadium) is a huge asset for local residents, who would benefit greatly from the tram. If you do not own a car, it is a long trek to reach the park. Whereas the gondola could provide access to the park without having to traverse the highway (which you would have to do if you live in downtown, Lincoln height, Boyle heights, and Chinatown. For the residents in these areas, the gondola (if run daily) would be a huge asset and provide much needed park access which Los Angeles as a whole severely lacks.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Mitsui Fudosan aims for 2024 groundbreaking at 8th Grand & Hope*
*Plans call for a 50-story high-rise between Grand Avenue and Hope Street*
OCTOBER 24, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZELA








Mitsui Fudosan aims for 2024 groundbreaking at 8th Grand & Hope


Earlier this month, Mitsui Fudosan America celebrated the completion of vertical construction of its 42-story residential high-rise at the intersection of 8th and Figueroa Streets. A presentation to the Downtown Los Angeles Neighborhood Council's Planning and Land Use Committee rev




la.urbanize.city













View of the proposed tower looking northeast from 8th and Hope
Gensler








View of proposed tower looking west from 8th Street
Gensler








View looking south on Grand Avenue
Gensler








Facade closeup of 8th, Grand, and Hope looking west on 8th Street
Gensler








754 S Hope Street
LADCP


----------



## el palmesano

Los Angeles with more density woud be a much better city! so good projects


----------



## Mansa Musa

Here's to hoping


----------



## DarkLite

tuckervlh said:


> *Draft EIR published for Dodger Stadium - Union Station gondola system*
> *The 1.2-mile system could be operating by 2026*
> OCTOBER 18, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZE LA
> View attachment 4004032
> 
> *View of gondola and Downtown skyline*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004038
> 
> *Gondola stop at Union Station*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004040
> 
> *Gondola stop at Chinatown Station*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004043
> 
> *View of Dodger Stadium Station*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004045
> 
> *View of Dodger Stadium Station*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004047
> 
> *Cabin view looking toward Downtown skyline*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004051
> 
> *Cabin view looking toward Dodger Stadium Station*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004053
> 
> *Support towers for proposed gondola system*
> LA ART
> 
> View attachment 4004054
> 
> *Proposed route of the Union Station - Dodger Stadium gondola*
> Aerial Rapid Transit Technologies


Is this mode of transportation common in other American cities? Looks like an anatopism.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Proposed tower at 12th & Main clears L.A. City Planning Commission*
*The mixed-use high-rise would rise on the west border of the Fashion District*
OCTOBER 28, 2022, 8:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URUBANIZELA









Proposed tower at 12th & Main clears L.A. City Planning Commission


At its meeting yesterday, the Los Angeles City Planning Commission denied two appeals targeting a proposed mixed-use high-rise development at 12th and Main Streets in the Fashion District, allowing a zoning administrator's earlier approval to stand.




la.urbanize.city














Rendering of the 12th & Main tower
MVE + Partners








Rendering of the 12th & Main tower
MVE + Partners








Rendering of the 12th & Main tower
MVE + Partners








12th and Main Streets
Google Street View








12th and Main Streets
Google Maps


----------



## b88bn333

*L.A. City Planning Commission signs off on office tower at 6450 Sunset Boulevard in Hollywood*
*The Sunset + Wilcox project is on pace for completion in 2026*
OCTOBER 27, 2022










At its meeting today, the Los Angeles City Planning Commission signed off on a proposal from developer developers Millennium Partners and Shorenstein Properties to erect a mid-rise office tower at 6450 Sunset Boulevard in Hollywood.
The project, which saw its final environmental impact report released in August, is named Sunset + Wilcox for its location at the southeast corner of that intersection. Plans call for razing several existing commercial building, including a Staples office supply store, clearing the way for a new 15-story tower featuring roughly 431,000 square feet of offices above 12,386 square feet of ground-floor retail space. Parking for 1,179 vehicles would be located within podium and subterranean garage levels.

Gensler is designing Sunset + Wilcox, which would rise approximately 275 feet in height, and feature a series of setbacks and terrace levels which create 22,000 square feet of amenity decks for use by tenants. Design changes implemented earlier this year, a result of feedback from the city's Urban Design Studio, have resulted in modest changes to the cladding of the building, while keeping its overall appearance mostly the same.
According to the environmental study published last month, Sunset + Wilcox is expected to be complete in 2026.

While the project secured approval, Millennium Partners and Shorenstein Properties were faced with appeal from David Carrera, a nearby resident, who advocated against granting a request to waive an alley dedication along the rear of the site. A wider alley, he argued, could serve as a viable means of vehicular ingress and egress to the site, which would allow for the removal of curb cuts along Colce Place and Wilcox Avenue.
"As proof of our commitment to being on the forefront of sustainable development, 6450 Sunset will be the first ever all-electric office building in the greater LA region," said Brian Lewis of Marathon Communications, who represents the development team. "The urgency surrounding the climate crisis compels us to take this vital step now even though such action is voluntary and not required by law. Considering that gas used in residential and commercial buildings is a significant source of greenhouse gas emissions, there are multiple health, climate, and economic benefits associated with transitioning to all-electric buildings. Electrification creates healthy working and living environments."
“I’ve been proud to lead the City of Los Angeles’s efforts to decarbonize buildings, starting with public facilities, and I’ve always said that this would and should incentivize the private sector to follow suit. I am thrilled that, after much engagement with my office, this applicant is boldly taking this on – not because it’s required, but because it’s the right thing to do,” said Councilmember Mitch O’Farrell, who represents Hollywood, in statement. “This is how Los Angeles is going to get to 100% carbon-free, renewable energy: with the public and private sectors each doing their part, and each prioritizing creative, innovative projects. I challenge all other applicants to follow this example.”
The project joins a number of ground-up developments slated for the stretch of Sunset Boulevard between Vine Street and Highland Avenue, including the $1-billion Crossroads Hollywood complex, a proposed Art Deco hotel at Cahuenga Boulevard, and an apartment tower which would rise at the former site of Amoeba Music. Likewise, the Sunset + Wilcox complex follows a string of new office developments in Hollywood, many of which have been built by Hudson Pacific Properties and Kilroy Realty Corporation.
Millennium Partners, the developer behind Sunset + Wilcox, is also seeking to build a $1-billion skyscraper complex adjacent to the Capitol Records Building and Pantages Theatre.


----------



## b88bn333

*Medical office tower at 676 San Vicente gets the go-ahead*
*L.A. City Council signs off on 12-story building facing Wilshire*










A proposed development which would replace a Big 5 at Wilshire and San Vicente Boulevards with a medical office tower has cleared another hurdle, receiving the approval of the Los Angeles City Council.
On October 28, the Council voted 10-0 to move forward with a general plan amendment and zone change to facilitate Stockdale Capital Partners' plans at 676 San Vicente Boulevard, which call for the construction of a 12-story building featuring approximately 140,000 square feet of medical office space atop podium parking for 418 vehicles and 5,000 square feet of ground-floor commercial uses.
se approximately 230 feet in height, and have a Flatiron-like shape at the intersection of Wilshire and San Vicente. Plans call for outdoor terraces to be carved into the San Vicente side of the building.
An environmental impact report circulated by the City of Los Angeles has estimated that the project will be built over a roughly two-year period.
The vote to approve entitlements for 676 San Vicente was accompanied by a rejection of two appeals by the union-affiliated organization Supporters Alliance for Environmental Responsibility (SAFER) and the Beverly Wilshire Homeowners' Association. The two appellants once again argued that the environmental study conducted for the project failed to fully consider issues such as traffic congestion or threats to migrating birds, reiterating arguments previously made in a June hearing before the Los Angeles City Planning Commission.


----------



## tuckervlh

*New look for proposed Arts District offices at 2nd & Vignes*
*The project from Est4te Four Capital would retain the shell of the 1920s Challenge Cream & Butter Building*
NOVEMBER 02, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZELA









New look for proposed Arts District offices at 2nd & Vignes


A presentation scheduled for the November 8 meeting of the Central Los Angeles Area Planning Commission offers a first look at updated plans for a mixed-use project at the intersection of 2nd and Vignes Streets in the Arts District.




la.urbanize.city












View of 2nd & Vignes project looking west toward Downtown skyline
Morali Architects

A presentation scheduled for the November 8 meeting of the Central Los Angeles Area Planning Commission offers a first look at updated plans for a mixed-use project at the intersection of 2nd and Vignes Streets in the Arts District.

Since 2017, British developer Est4te Four Capital has sought entitlements for a project at 929-939 E. 2nd Street which would retain the shell of the 1920s Challenge Cream & Butter Building while adding a mid-rise tower above. Originally, plans had called for the construction of a seven-story edifice featuring a private club with offices, a screening room, a gym, and event space, as well as food and beverage venues at street level.









View looking northwest from 2nd and Vignes
Google Street View

That changed in December 2021, when the developer discarded plans for a private club, citing changing market conditions resulting from the pandemic.

"Due to changing economic conditions amid global pandemic occurring post-entitlement of the Approved Project as well as advancements in automated parking design technology, some aspects of the Approved Project are proposed to be reconfigured to adequately address market demand, or lack thereof, for certain uses like a private club space, gym, spa and retail and to add to the neighborhood aesthetic by fully undergrounding parking for the development at the Site," read finding included with an entitlement filing.

The updated design for 2nd & Vignes by New York-based Morali Architects retains the same 131-foot height and building envelope from the original concept by wHY. But unlike the original project, a fourth floor once planned as parking is instead split into two levels containing 19,900 square feet of additional office space.









929 E 2nd Street
Google Maps

The resulting 124,000-square-foot development would include just over 70,000 square feet of offices, 17,200 square feet of artist studios and screening rooms, and approximately 21,000 square feet of event space. Additionally, all of the 270 parking spaces proposed with the project are to be located within an automated structure in an existing basement below the Challenge Cream & Butter Building.

According to an environmental report adopted by the City of Los Angeles in 2017, construction of 2nd & Vignes is expected to occur over an 18-month period. However, a precise timeline for delivery has not been announced.

The project continues to take step forwards as numerous developers - including Onni Group, Jade Enterprises, Skanska, Tishman Speyer, and Hines - are all planning offices for the Arts District, even in the face of a real estate market that has been upended by the pandemic.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Bjarke Ingels-designed 670 Mesquit project gets a shake-up*
*Arts District high-rise complex would flank the L.A. River*
NOVEMBER 11, 2022, 9:00AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZELA









Bjarke Ingels-designed 670 Mesquit project gets a shake-up


Almost one year after our last update, and roughly six years since the project was announced, Vella Group is considering new options for 670 Mesquit, its proposed mixed-use, high-rise complex along the bank of the L.A. River in the Arts District.




la.urbanize.city













Elevated view of 670 Mesquit looking west from the 7th Street Bridge
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates

Almost one year after our last update, and roughly six years since the project was announced, Vella Group is considering new options for 670 Mesquit, its proposed mixed-use, high-rise complex along the bank of the L.A. River in the Arts District. 

The Bjarke Ingels-designed development, planned along the east side of Mesquit Street between 6th and 7th Streets, calls for the construction of four buildings:

Building 1 - a 32-story, 378-foot-tall building facing Mesquit and 7th which would feature the proposed housing and hotel uses;
Building 2 - A 294-foot-tall building containing retail, restaurants, a gym, and offices;
Building 3 - a 210-foot-tall building containing retail, restaurants, offices, event space, a museum, the food hall, and the grocery store;
Building 4 - standing 126 feet in height next to the 7th Street bridge, would include shops and restaurants.









Elevated view of 670 Mesquit looking west from the 7th Street Bridge
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates

Renderings show a series of stepped high-rise and mid-rise structures, capped by terrace decks, and interspersed with pedestrian arcades and paseos at the ground floor. To the east of the property, plans call for decking over adjacent railway track to create new publicly accessible open space fronting onto the Los Angeles River, and connecting to the adjacent Sixth Street Viaduct, as well as its associated park space and future Metro station, to the north.

Under plans considered in the project's draft environmental impact report released in December 2021, the mix of uses within 670 Mesquit would include:

roughly 944,000 square feet of offices;
a 236-room hotel;
308 residential units (including a Measure JJJ-compliant affordable set-aside);
up to 136,000 square feet of retail (including a food hall and a grocery store);
nearly 90,000 square feet of restaurant space;
gallery, event space, and a potential museum totaling more than 93,000 square feet;
an approximately 62,000-square-foot gym; and
parking for up to 3,500 vehicles using a mix of traditional stalls, valet spaces, and automated structures.
















(L) View of 670 Mesquit looking south toward the 7th Street Bridge
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates
(R) View of 670 Mesquit looking east
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates

*However, a notice distributed to announce the release of the project's final environmental impact report introduces the possibility of a second alternative. While the building envelope and intensity of uses would remain the same, Vella Group could instead build:*

roughly 1 million square feet of offices;
420 multi-family residential housing units, including 67 affordable units;
a charter elementary school that would consist of 32,150 square feet of floor area;
retail uses totaling up to 11,664 square feet of floor area;
restaurant uses totaling up to 59,700 square feet of floor area;
a 236-room hotel with 209,560 square feet of floor area;
studio/event/gallery space totaling up to 44,069 square feet of floor area; and
up to 52,424 square feet of gym floor area.









Elevated view of 670 Mesquit looking east
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates

In either case, the amount of on-site parking proposed would remain the same. Likewise, the project's entitlement pathway will still require discretionary approvals at the City Council level, including a zone change and a general plan amendment. After that point, construction of 670 Mesquit is planned to occur in a single five-year phase or in multiple stages over the course of nine years, although a precise groundbreaking date has not been announced.

The 670 Mesquit development, when first proposed in 2016, was almost unprecedented in its bid to bring high-rise buildings to the Arts District. However, in the years that have since passed the City of Los Angeles has approved a proposal from Onni Group to construct a residential tower just south of Vella's proposed buildings. Likewise, construction has commenced for a 35-story tower at 520 Mateo Street.

Vella Group, which has offices in both West Hollywood and New York, is involved in numerous projects across Los Angeles County, including a proposed office complex in El Segundo, the West Hollywood Arts Club, and the new headquarters campus of Amazon subsidiary Ring.










View of 670 Mesquit from interior looking south toward 7th Street Bridge
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates








Elevated view of 670 Mesquit looking north toward 6th Street Viaduct
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates








Conceptual site plan for 670 Mesquit
Bjarke Ingels Group / Gruen Associates


----------



## tuckervlh

*L.A. City Council rejects appeal of Arts District office tower at 655 Mesquit*
*More offices for the Arts District, more neighbors for the Sixth Street Viaduct*
NOVEMBER 14, 2022, 9:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZELA








Aerial view of 655 Mesquit looking northeast toward the Sixth Street Viaduct, EYRC Architects

In a unanimous vote taken earlier this month, the Los Angeles City Council has rejected an appeal which sought to block the construction of a proposed mid-rise office tower just south of the Sixth Street Viaduct in the Arts District.
















(L) View of parking deck in use as event space, EYRC Architects
(R) View of paseo at 655 Mesquit, EYRC Architects

For two years, Continuum Partners and Platinum Equity have sought entitlements for a property at 640-657 Mesquit Street, where the developer and private equity firm hope to construct a 14-story building featuring approximately 190,000 square feet of offices, 4,325 square feet of ground-floor commercial space, and podium parking for nearly 400 vehicles.
















(L) Rendered view of ground-floor corner at Mesquit Street and Jesse Street, EYRC Architects
(R) Rendered view of exterior ground-floor lobby at Mesquit Street, EYRC Architects

Designed by EYRC Architects, the proposed building would rise approximately 195 feet in height and feature an exterior of corrugated metal, concrete, and glass. Besides the proposed commercial uses and associated parking, the project would also include an L-shaped pedestrian paseo at street level, allowing pedestrians to cut through the property between Mesquit Street and Jesse Street.

The tower, which was approved earlier this year by the City Planning Commission, is expected to be built over an approximately two-year period, with completion set to occur as early as 2025.

As with its prior Planning Commission hearing, Continuum and Platinum Equity once again an appeal CREED LA, an alliance of multiple building trade unions, which once again insisted that the 655 Mesquit should be the subject of a full environmental impact report, citing deficiencies in the mitigated negative declaration compiled for the project.

Whether or not market conditions are conducive to the construction of new office buildings, developers are nonetheless proceeding with a number of similar projects in the Arts District - mostly in the industrial area adjacent to the Sixth Street Viaduct. Los Angeles-based Lowe recently completed work on a project a few blocks south on Violet Street, and other firms such as Onni Group, Jade Enterprises, Skanska, Tishman Speyer, and Hines are pursuing their own developments. Likewise, the proposed 670 Mesquit complex across the street would also include a large block of office space.

The 655 Mesquit development is something of an encore for Continuum, Platinum Equity, and EYRC, which previously worked on the Produce LA complex next door on Santa Fe Avenue. The proposed mid-rise tower is set to replace a parking lot which serves Produce LA.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Apple Tower Theatre / Foster + Partners.*


Architects: Foster + Partners
Year : 2021
Photographs :Cesar Rubio
Manufacturers : Terrazzo & Marble





















































































































Apple Tower Theatre / Foster + Partners


Completed in 2021 in Los Angeles, United States. Images by Cesar Rubio. Apple Tower Theatre, Apple’s newest store in the heart of downtown Los Angeles, has opened to visitors. The design seeks to reinvigorate one of LA’s...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*New Options Considered For 670 Mesquit, Arts District, Los Angeles.*

Roughly since six years of the project being announced, new options are being considered for a mixed-use high-rise complex proposed at 670 Mesquit in the historic Arts District of Los Angeles.

Vella Group is the project developer. Bjarke Ingels and Gruen Associates are responsible for the designs.






















































New Options Considered For 670 Mesquit, Arts District, Los Angeles


LA YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in the LA metropolitan region.



layimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*New renderings for $400-million revamp of Dana Point Harbor.*

This summer, work kicked off on the initial phase of a long-proposed renovation of the Dana Point Harbor. Now, the consortium that controls the property through a long-term ground lease with Orange County is offering a look at what the future has in store.























































New renderings for $400-million revamp of Dana Point Harbor


This summer, work kicked off on the initial phase of a long-proposed renovation of the Dana Point Harbor. Now, the consortium that controls the property through a long-term ground lease with Orange County is offering a look at what the future has in store.




la.urbanize.city


----------



## tuckervlh

*Downsized residential tower at 5600 Hollywood Boulevard clears City Council*
*Proposed project from Bow West takes a haircut*
DECEMBER 14, 2022, 6:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | URBANIZELA









Downsized residential tower at 5600 Hollywood Boulevard clears City Council


At its meeting last week, the Los Angeles City Council voted to uphold the approval of Bow West Capital's proposed multifamily residential development at 5600 Hollywood Boulevard, rejecting an appeal which had imperiled the project.




la.urbanize.city












5600 Hollywood Boulevard
Google Maps

At its meeting last week, the Los Angeles City Council voted to uphold the approval of Bow West Capital's proposed multifamily residential development at 5600 Hollywood Boulevard, rejecting an appeal which had imperiled the project. 








View looking south from Hollywood Boulevard
HKS

Slated for a site along the west side of St. Andrews Place between Hollywood Boulevard in the north and Carlton Way to the south, the project was originally envisioned in 2020 as a larger 17-story building which would have featured 200 residential units - 40 of which would have been deed-restricted affordable housing. While that plan secured the approval of the Los Angeles City Planning Commission last year, the ever shifting legal landscape relating to housing developments forced a change.








View looking north from Carlton Way
HKS

In April 2022, a ruling issued by a Sacramento County Superior Court Judge in the case of AIDS Healthcare Foundation vs. City of Los Angeles determined that conditional use permits granting additional density are not allowed under the Hollywood Redevelopment Plan. As Bow West had relied on conditional use permit to achieve additional height and density for 5600 Hollywood, the project has since been downsized to a smaller 14-story building with just 150 one-, two-, and three-bedroom units. The loss of the additional market rate units also means that the project is now proceeding purely as a density bonus development, and will be required to set aside 15 apartments as affordable housing rather than the greater total in the original plan.








View looking east from Hollywood Boulevard
HKS

While the scale and density of 5600 Hollywood has been reduced, the overall design concept for the project remains largely the same. HKS remains the architecture firm attached to design the proposed tower, which would stand roughly 170feet in height, and feature a facade of glass, metal, and textured concrete. Tiered roof heights would scale the building down toward Carlton Way, creating space for terrace amenity decks.

Parking for residents would be provided at-, below-, and above- grade, with capacity for 208 cars in the garage.








View looking southwest from Hollywood Boulevard
HKS

While a staff report detailed design changes to 5600 Hollywood, the hearing before the City Council was in relation to an appeal of the proposed project, submitted by Susan Winsberg. In hear appeal, Winsberg argued that the project fails to comply with local zoning regulations, and would be incompatible with surrounding developments. A staff response pointed to the project's density bonus incentives to account for the perceived incompatibility with zoning, while also dismissing the claims relating to design and scale by comparing the height and mass of the tower with surrounding properties.








Facade details at roof level
HKS

The project, if built, would follow a series of recent market-rate developments along Hollywood Boulevard near the Western Avenue subway station, including two apartment buildings from Atlanta-based developer Wood Partners. Likewise, developer ABS Properties recently kicked off work on an adaptive reuse project which will transform the landmark Hollywood Western Building into affordable housing, and is planning a ground-up building with 200 affordable units on an empty lot to the south.








5600 Hollywood Boulevard
Google Street View


----------



## el palmesano

density! good for that city!


----------

